# Momento difficile per me



## Milo (22 Luglio 2022)

Non so cosa fare e non riesco a dormire, scusate se mi sfogo con voi mi sento anche sciocco a scrivere ma mi trovo nel momento più buio della mia vita.

Ho 32 anni e sono fidanzato da 10, conviviamo da 2 e mezzo, ho finito da poco una discussione con la mia ragazza che al 99% entro il week end porterà la fine del nostro rapporto.

Nel momento che era da fare il grande passo, dopo 10 anni che ho sopportato tanto (viene da una infanzia tragica con la separazione dei suoi) e sono sempre andato avanti quando tanti si sarebbero fermati…
Stasera mi dice che ha dubbi se andare avanti o no…
Sostanzialmente l’ho chiusa successivamente io perché dubbi dopo 10 al punto di non sapere se andare avanti o no perde tutta la mia fiducia, e sottolineando che io non ho fatto niente di strano significa che anche se ci ripensa nessuno mi garantisce se tra 5 anni magari con figli non abbia di nuovo dubbi…
Ma poi per esperienza chi mette tutto in discussione per dei dubbi non va mai a finire bene, se voleva se lo risolveva senza mettere in dubbio me.
Sostiene che non c’è una terza persona e che non sa come andare avanti, io con queste basi gli ho detto che non c’è più da pensare…
È un fulmine a ciel sereno per me, pensavo davvero a fare la proposta, sono sempre stato flessibile ha sempre avuto la possibilità di vedere le sue amiche e di uscire perché io facevo uguale…
Penso che sabato si discuterà solo per chi si tiene la casa…
Mi sento già solo perché da lei non me lo sarei mai aspettato, con i miei amici proprio da settembre ci cambiano i nostri programmi settimanali e non ci vedremo quasi mai, con i miei non ho un gran rapporto e anche se lascio la casa a lei devo subito trovare un altra sistemazione…

è vero che sono cose che succedono, ma dopo 10 anni cosa ***** si può pensare….
Mi trovo veramente inerme e solo e non mi sarei mai immaginato di dover ripartire la mia vita da 0 in questo modo e brusco…

non ci potete fare niente lo so, ma attualmente è il mio unico sfogo e sto male…


----------



## Ambrole (22 Luglio 2022)

Ei, capisco l angoscia che puoi provare, io ho sfiorato solamente situazioni simili, quindi posso solo immaginare lo stato nel quale ti trovi. Ti dirò una cosa molto poco romantica, spero che tu riesca a sistemare bene la storia della casa etc. Per il resto vedrai che tutto si aggiusta, sei giovane e sicuramente avrai la possibilità di vivere in futuro rapporti più tranquilli. Mettere famiglia non è uno scherzo e devi farlo con, non dico la persona giusta, ma almeno con una persona giusta, con la quale poter vivere e crescere figli in serenità. Questo è l aspetto più importante. Pure io stavo per accasarmi con una ragazza e abbiamo rotto dopo sette anni. Sono rinato. Sarebbe stato un disastro fare una vita e figli con lei. Ora sono felice e sereno. Sarà così anche per te
Tieni duro


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2022)

Ma dopo 10 anni Ambrole, come si fa ad avere dubbi futili tra l’altro, a buttare tutto…
Avevo una vita indirizzata con lei che mi ha portato a tante conseguenze esterne, mi trovo fregato e ripartire tutto da 0 sarà un macello e mi sento sperduto 
Ancora non ci credo, l’ho salvata dalle condizioni che si trovava con quel che rimaneva della sua famiglia, mi ha sempre dimostrato il suo amore anche se certe cose le ho sempre dovuto sopportare a causa del suo passato che non augurerei mai a nessuno…. Ma come fa a farmi questo…

Ho anche una cara amica di 28 anni con un tumore…

Non ho nemmeno il coraggio di annunciarlo anche se dovremo riparlare sabato ma tanto non ci sono spazi per tornare indietro, il danno è fatto e non si può risanare


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2022)

Bella notte in bianco, oggi poi a fare finta di niente col mondo fuori casa… non vedo l’ora…


----------



## MagicBox (22 Luglio 2022)

Guarda io ho avuto una situazione molto simile, dopo 15 anni e 5 di convivenza sono tornato a casa da lavoro e la mia ragazza aveva già caricato le cose per tornare dai suoi, esprimendo gli stessi dubbi… abbiamo parlato un’ora e con calma ho cercato di farle capire quello che avevamo costruito e le ho chiesto di pensare bene alle conseguenze di quella scelta, perché entrambi avevamo investito molto in questo rapporto e prima di buttare via tutto era meglio valutare bene

in quei momenti mi stava crollando il mondo addosso perché anche io, come immagino te, ho fatto scelte importanti dal punto di vista di studio/professionali per rimanerle vicino

Dopo averle parlato lei ha deciso di rimanere e provarci. Abbiamo prenotato un viaggio (come eravamo soliti fare d’estate) ed è andato bene, poi Ho portato a casa anche una gattina (siamo sempre stati entrambi gattari).

Secondo me ad alcune donne intorno ai 30 (o comunque quando si avvicina al momento della maternità) questo momento 
arriva, mi è capitato di constatarlo anche con altri due amici stretti che ho e che hanno avuto relazioni simili.

posso solo consigliarti di fare comunque un ultimo tentativo è parlarci nuovamente, se non altro per non aver alcun tipo di rimpianto un domani, per poter dire di averci provato in tutti i modi (un rapporto di 10 anni lo merita). Se poi non va, amen, come altri utenti hanno scritto spesso in questi casi si chiude una porta e si apre un portone 

Per noi è andata bene, perché Oggi, dopo 5 anni da quel momento, siamo sposati e abbiamo una bimba di 9 mesi. Secondo le buona parte del successo è dovuto alla gattina (è stata la nostra Ibra in quel periodo).

In bocca al lupo per tutto, davvero


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2022)

Non so cosa fare, io sono delusissimo e ho fatto la notte in bianco sul divano.
Lei ha già deciso che non andremo al matrimonio di domenica e alle ferie di agosto (1.500€) in Sardegna, e se la dorme a letto…

non credo che ci sia spazio per tentativi, ed io non ho la forza, sono deluso, sono a pezzi, sono incredulo….


----------



## Raryof (22 Luglio 2022)

Voglio strapparti un sorriso e quindi spero che quel divano non sia poltrone e sofa...


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Voglio strapparti un sorriso e quindi spero che quel divano non sia poltrone e sofa...



è proprio quel maledetto divano, oltre il danno la beffa


----------



## Masanijey (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non so cosa fare e non riesco a dormire, scusate se mi sfogo con voi mi sento anche sciocco a scrivere ma mi trovo nel momento più buio della mia vita.
> 
> Ho 32 anni e sono fidanzato da 10, conviviamo da 2 e mezzo, ho finito da poco una discussione con la mia ragazza che al 99% entro il week end porterà la fine del nostro rapporto.
> 
> ...


Ciao amico, sento cosa provi e ti sono vicino per quanto possa aiutare.
Quando ti si svuota il cuore è la sensazione più brutta che si possa provare.
Difficile darti un consiglio senza conoscere la situazione, ma magari un distacco in questo caso può aiutare entrambi a capire cosa volete proprio prima di fare il grande salto, come dicevi tu.
Quello che ti posso dire, avendolo provato sulla mia pelle dopo 16 anni e con 3 figli, è proprio il fatto che sia successo ora, prima di aver fatto il grande salto, è senz'altro un'uscita di emergenza 'migliore". Non so se capisci cosa intendo.
In ogni caso ti auguro che il tutto si risolva al meglio e pensa sempre positivo.
Se hai bisogno di fare 2 chiacchere io ci sono.
Forza


----------



## davidsdave80 (22 Luglio 2022)

Innanzitutto, devi comunque andare in vacanza in sardegna in ogni caso.. conoscerai persone nuove e stai in un posto spettacolare ( sono di parte).

Non so dove abiti: fai una corsa, una nuotata, una passeggiata non stare in casa a rimurginare, prendi aria e muoviti

Ultimo ma non ultimo- leggi un libro : Rational Male, di Rollo tomassi (copertina rossa su amazon)

Stare a insistere in questo momento, dal forte carico emotivo, secondo me e' solo controproducente. Esci all'aria aperta e muoviti, se hai modo di andare 1 /2 gg al mare o meglio montagna/aria fresca, parti e vai, stacca

Un abbraccio, ci siamo passati in tanti!


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Ciao amico, sento cosa provi e ti sono vicino per quanto possa aiutare.
> Quando ti si svuota il cuore è la sensazione più brutta che si possa provare.
> Difficile darti un consiglio senza conoscere la situazione, ma magari un distacco in questo caso può aiutare entrambi a capire cosa volete proprio prima di fare il grande salto, come dicevi tu.
> Quello che ti posso dire, avendolo provato sulla mia pelle dopo 16 anni e con 3 figli, è proprio il fatto che sia successo ora, prima di aver fatto il grande salto, è senz'altro un'uscita di emergenza 'migliore". Non so se capisci cosa intendo.
> ...



Si capisco… mi rendo conto che ci sono situazioni peggiori delle mie, e spero che ne sia uscito o risolto…
Col carattere orgoglioso che ho, con il fatto che IO mi sono sempre riguardato ed evitato di fare cavolate, sentirmi quelle parole inaspettate mi hanno ucciso, e non mi potrei mai più fidare di chi ha buttato al cesso 10 anni e apparentemente nemmeno troppo dispiaciuta…

il fesso che sta malissimo e fa la notte in bianco sul divano tanto sono io…

Non credo si svegli e cambi idea di nuovo, ma non saprei nemmeno di cosa farmene a questo punto…


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Innanzitutto, devi comunque andare in vacanza in sardegna in ogni caso.. conoscerai persone nuove e stai in un posto spettacolare ( sono di parte).
> 
> Non so dove abiti: fai una corsa, una nuotata, una passeggiata non stare in casa a rimurginare, prendi aria e muoviti
> 
> ...



si e che faccio da solo??

ho anche un carattere abbastanza chiuso, con questo stato d’animo poi sono un sasso…

adesso ho alle porte un week end che dopo la conferma con lei dovrò annunciarlo, i miei genitori sono over 65 li ammazzo a dirgli che torno a casa…

L’unico che riesce a trattenermi dalle lacrime è il mio fratello Labrador, e non quello vero che ho un rapporto freddissimo…


----------



## Masanijey (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Si capisco… mi rendo conto che ci sono situazioni peggiori delle mie, e spero che ne sia uscito o risolto…
> Col carattere orgoglioso che ho, con il fatto che IO mi sono sempre riguardato ed evitato di fare cavolate, sentirmi quelle parole inaspettate mi hanno ucciso, e non mi potrei mai più fidare di chi ha buttato al cesso 10 anni e apparentemente nemmeno troppo dispiaciuta…
> 
> il fesso che sta malissimo e fa la notte in bianco sul divano tanto sono io…
> ...


Non ci sono situazioni migliori o peggiori, ci sono solo situazioni personali che uno vive sulla propria pelle, e quindi capisco in pieno quello che provi e che stai cercando di descrivere.
Come diceva l'amico sopra, non rimuginare, non provare ad entrare nella testa della tua compagna, non distruggerti di pensieri. Le cose si sistemano se quello è il destino, ma con questo stato d'animo non è il caso di insistere. 
Ora ti consiglio vivamente di provare a staccare la spina il più possibile e riaffrontare la situazione quando sarai pronto (stasera, domani, tra una settimana, questo lo deciderai tu).
Forza, forza..


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2022)

Ormai che sono sveglio aspetto il risveglio, poi va a lavoro e fino a stasera non torna, io stasera avrei la serata annuale con gli amici cena più disco, mi sparerei piuttosto di fare la serata in queste condizioni…


----------



## Diavolo86 (22 Luglio 2022)

Ciao Milo, mi dispiace molto e ti sono vicino, per quello che vale.
Quello che mi sento di consigliarti è di non essere "assolutista" in questa fase. Ossia, non pensare che siccome lei ha dei dubbi allora andare avanti nel rapporto a te non interessa più in alcun modo, perché solo avere dubbi o difficoltà è sbagliato. 
I dubbi possono capitare, specie se si sta per fare un passo importante. Arrivo a dirti che possono essere "normali". Quello che conta è provare a guardarsi dentro (singolarmente e come coppia) e capire se si ha modo di migliorare il rapporto oppure no. Parlate, prova a capire cosa la sta spaventando. Un tentativo secondo me vale la pena farlo, non partire dal presupposto che dato che lei ha dubbi non si possa recuperare. Poi magari non c'è nulla da fare, non lo so, ma almeno avrai provato. L'importante è trasformare questo momento di difficoltà in un momento di crescita, di coppia o anche solo personale.
Ci sono passato anche io, è dura, lo so, ma credimi, affrontando le situazioni un passo alla volta le cose miglioreranno, in un senso o nell'altro.
Se hai bisogno di fare 4 chiacchiere sono qui.
Un abbraccio forte.


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2022)

Diavolo86 ha scritto:


> Ciao Milo, mi dispiace molto e ti sono vicino, per quello che vale.
> Quello che mi sento di consigliarti è di non essere "assolutista" in questa fase. Ossia, non pensare che siccome lei ha dei dubbi allora andare avanti nel rapporto a te non interessa più in alcun modo, perché solo avere dubbi o difficoltà è sbagliato.
> I dubbi possono capitare, specie se si sta per fare un passo importante. Arrivo a dirti che possono essere "normali". Quello che conta è provare a guardarsi dentro (singolarmente e come coppia) e capire se si ha modo di migliorare il rapporto oppure no. Parlate, prova a capire cosa la sta spaventando. Un tentativo secondo me vale la pena farlo, non partire dal presupposto che dato che lei ha dubbi non si possa recuperare. Poi magari non c'è nulla da fare, non lo so, ma almeno avrai provato. L'importante è trasformare questo momento di difficoltà in un momento di crescita, di coppia o anche solo personale.
> Ci sono passato anche io, è dura, lo so, ma credimi, affrontando le situazioni un passo alla volta le cose miglioreranno, in un senso o nell'altro.
> ...



il problema è che io stesso non mi fiderei più di una persona che dopo 10 anni fa saltare tutto per dei dubbi, gli possono benissimo tornare tra 1 anno, 3 anni, 5 anni con figli…
Gli ho dato tutte le libertà possibili ed ho sopportato tantissime cose, non gli è mancato niente ed ogni tanto era lei che accennava del grande passo…

sono frastornato, quasi mi vantavo della nostra relazione, che eravamo molto aperti rispetto ad altre coppie che non facevano mai niente divisi…


----------



## Diavolo86 (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> il problema è che io stesso non mi fiderei più di una persona che dopo 10 anni fa saltare tutto per dei dubbi, gli possono benissimo tornare tra 1 anno, 3 anni, 5 anni con figli…
> Gli ho dato tutte le libertà possibili ed ho sopportato tantissime cose, non gli è mancato niente ed ogni tanto era lei che accennava del grande passo…
> 
> sono frastornato, quasi mi vantavo della nostra relazione, che eravamo molto aperti rispetto ad altre coppie che non facevano mai niente divisi…


La fiducia in un rapporto è fondamentale, direi che è quasi tutto, sono d'accordo. Ma prova a capire cosa la sta spaventando, cosa la sta facendo scappare. Se possibile provare a superarlo assieme. Di certo cementerebbe ancora di più il rapporto.
Poi ovvio, anche tu devi guardarti dentro e capire se vuoi continuare o meno. Ma da come ne parli un tentativo ne vale la pena.
Forza


----------



## pazzomania (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non so cosa fare e non riesco a dormire, scusate se mi sfogo con voi mi sento anche sciocco a scrivere ma mi trovo nel momento più buio della mia vita.
> 
> Ho 32 anni e sono fidanzato da 10, conviviamo da 2 e mezzo, ho finito da poco una discussione con la mia ragazza che al 99% entro il week end porterà la fine del nostro rapporto.
> 
> ...


Mi sembri più preoccupato dallo spaesamento ed i danni collaterali, rispetto al perdere lei.

Hai un normale momento di scombussolamento, ansia e paura.

Ma vedrai che andrà tutto bene, so che si dice sempre cosi, ma lo penso davvero.

Poi devi metterci anche del tuo ovviamente, se non ti lasci andare alla depressione a breve ti arriverà l' adrenalina della "nuova vita" e magari ti chiederai perchè non l' hai fatto prima.

Io ho la ragazza, ma tu parti dal presupposto che in assoluto essere single è meglio se sai giocartela e apprezzare la libertà che ti da , adesso semplicemente non sai nemmeno cosa può voler dire dopo 10 anni questo concetto.

Se invece il tuo obbiettivo primario era fare un figlio, stai comunque sereno, hai 32 anni, hai tempo di ritentare senza troppe preoccupazioni.

Per chiudere, fatti i tuoi 20-30 giorni di lutto se proprio devi, poi gambe in spalla e pedalare, tra qualche anno ti verrà da ridere di questa situazione, ciò che non ti ammazza ti fortifica.


----------



## davoreb (22 Luglio 2022)

Ciao Milo, 

incredibilmente la tua situazione è molto simile a quello che è successo a me circa 5 anni fa quando avevo 31 anni. Noi eravamo sposati e dopo 8 anni di relazione mi ha lasciato dall'oggi al domani.

nel mio caso che sicuramente è comunque diverso dal tuo la separazione mi ha salvato, Dopo un paio di mesi di semi depressione ho ricominciato ad andare in palestra, perso una decina di kg, a frequentare di più gli amici del calcetto, ad andare a ballare nel week end.

Non ti dico che dovete lasciarvi per forza ma anche a me quando mi aveva mollato avevo i tuoi stessi dubbi sul fatto degli anni persi, e cosa faccio adesso??

Ora ho due figli con un altra ragazza che ho conosciuto circa tre anni fa.


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2022)

Diavolo86 ha scritto:


> La fiducia in un rapporto è fondamentale, direi che è quasi tutto, sono d'accordo. Ma prova a capire cosa la sta spaventando, cosa la sta facendo scappare. Se possibile provare a superarlo assieme. Di certo cementerebbe ancora di più il rapporto.
> Poi ovvio, anche tu devi guardarti dentro e capire se vuoi continuare o meno. Ma da come ne parli un tentativo ne vale la pena.
> Forza



Ti posso assicurare che non do pressioni o scadenze, ma sentirti dire che a volte cercava di prendere impegni dopo il lavoro per non tornare da me… mi ha ammazzato e non ci posso fare niente io…
Non voglio aspettare per sentirmi dire che la distanza l’ha convinta sempre di più a lasciarci, ci lasciamo subito piuttosto


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi sembri più preoccupato dallo spaesamento ed i danni collaterali, rispetto al perdere lei.
> 
> Hai un normale momento di scombussolamento, ansia e paura.
> 
> ...



mi ha deluso profondamente, e non dipende da me quindi io non posso fare niente.
Si mi sento spaesato perché non saprei come reagire nel caso fosse ufficialmente chiusa, ho amici fidanzata o con problemi più gravi del mio e proprio a settembre per la prima volta ci salta il programma settimanale che li vedevo spesso e non ci vedremo quasi mai…

da solo col carattere che ho non uscirò già lo so, e i social potessero chiuderli oggi li farei chiudere


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2022)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Ciao Milo,
> 
> incredibilmente la tua situazione è molto simile a quello che è successo a me circa 5 anni fa quando avevo 31 anni. Noi eravamo sposati e dopo 8 anni di relazione mi ha lasciato dall'oggi al domani.
> 
> ...



felice che tu abbia svoltato, io non vedo un bel futuro davanti a me…
E fino a ieri non ci avrei mai creduto se me lo raccontavano


----------



## pazzomania (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> mi ha deluso profondamente, e non dipende da me quindi io non posso fare niente.
> Si mi sento spaesato perché non saprei come reagire nel caso fosse ufficialmente chiusa, ho amici fidanzata o con problemi più gravi del mio e proprio a settembre per la prima volta ci salta il programma settimanale che li vedevo spesso e non ci vedremo quasi mai…
> 
> da solo col carattere che ho non uscirò già lo so, e i social potessero chiuderli oggi li farei chiudere


Normale.

Tendenzialmente quando stai con qualcuno, è perchè ti fidi quasi ciecamente.

Quello che "viene lasciato" la vive male perchè si sente quasi snobbato nell' immenso impegno che ci ha messo per far funzionare la relazione.

Normale, brutto lo so, ma non abbatterti.

Quando si chiude una porta, spesso si apre un portone, vedrai.


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Normale.
> 
> Tendenzialmente quando stai con qualcuno, è perchè ti fidi quasi ciecamente.
> 
> ...



non ho tutta questa fiducia, non so in occasioni possa trovare mai una che gli possa interessare…


----------



## pazzomania (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> non ho tutta questa fiducia, non so in occasioni possa trovare mai una che gli possa interessare…



Perchè sei impegnato da 10 anni.
Ti sei perso e sei fuori allenamento.

Scaricati tinder, come fanno tutti, oggi si fa cosi 

Non sto sminuendo la tua tristezza o situazione, non pensarlo.
Ma credimi, nel 2022, non saranno le occasioni che ti mancheranno.
Adeguati ai tempi.

Non voglio sembrarti insensibile, ma davanti ad un problema non puoi che cercare di trovare la soluzione.

Mi hai detto che non sai in che occasioni puoi trovarne un' altra?
E' lo stesso problema che hanno tutti, e oggi quasi tutti li trovano online comodamente sul divano.
Vedrai che funziona.


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Perchè sei impegnato da 10 anni.
> Ti sei perso e sei fuori allenamento.
> 
> Scaricati tinder, come fanno tutti, oggi si fa cosi
> ...



ho sempre pensato che tinder sia solo per scopare e non per farti una storia, con tutto il rispetto di chi lo usa, mi sbaglierò sicuramente io

Ora si è svegliata ma ancora comunicazione 0


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2022)

In pratica se scorrete le 3 pagine vedrete tutta la mia notte in bianco, manco 15 minuti ho dormito e ora si parte per il lavoro


----------



## pazzomania (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> ho sempre pensato che tinder sia solo per scopare e non per farti una storia, con tutto il rispetto di chi lo usa, mi sbaglierò sicuramente io


Sbagli sicuramente, non è più cosi.
C'è pieno di gente di 30/40 anni ormai, non penso siano li tutti solo per fare un trombata, ma per risolvere il tuo stesso problema.


Milo ha scritto:


> *Ora si è svegliata ma ancora comunicazione 0*


Te lo dico francamente, è finita e fattene una ragione.
Ti fai del male da solo cosi.

Non sperare, anche se cambiasse idea, come hai già detto tu, non ti potrai MAI PIU' fidare al 100%


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Luglio 2022)

Guarda stai vivendo una situazione che ho quasi vissuto a parti invertite. Prima di sposarmi 7 mesi fa ho vissuto un momento tremendo fatto di dubbi atroci, che non so che cavolo di natura avessero, probabilmente la paura di non avere più la libertà di prima mi stava consumando (legarsi ad una persona oggettivamente non è come fare lo scapolo si giorni nostri…). Più di una volta stavo buttando al vento tutto (anche i 30k investiti per cerimonia, ristorante, viaggio etc). Però con lei ne ho sempre parlato, abbiamo cercato di risovere, mi ha preso in extremis che stavo raccattando la mia roba per andare via. Come ho capito di aver fatto la scelta giusta e non di convenienza? Il giorno delle nozze e non ti dico come . Ti ho fatto tutta sta premessa per dire che i dubbi sono leciti prima di un passo del genere. È naturale, sono cose che ti cambiano la vita e anche il fatto che molti, tra amici e parenti, ti dicano sempre di pensarci bene, ti porta a pensare di chiederti :” Ma sto facendo la cosa giusta? E se buttassi tutto all’aria? Farei bene?”. Quindi parlale, vedi se nonostante tutto ci siano i sentimenti. Se proprio la natura dei suoi dubbi sia che lei non provasse più nulla (le donne quando esprimono stati d’animo simile è perché c’è qualcosa dietro) allora taglia tutto e va via subito. Zero legami. Sarà tremendo all’inizio però passerà. Ovvio. Passa tutto. Un abbraccio.


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2022)

stamani, per lei non è già finita ma non sa perché si comporta così male e vuole capire, io gli ho detto che anche se ci ripensa la crepa rimane e lo capisce ma non cosa dire/fare.
Gli ho detto se si rende conto di tenere in ballo 10 di fidanzamento ed ha detto che lo sa ma ci deve pensare.

Lo penso anch’io che sia finita, poi lei non ha ancora fatto il salto della maturità, non controlla il conto, tiene male la casa, ecc… e i dubbi l’ha lei… pazzesco…


----------



## Milanoide (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> ho sempre pensato che tinder sia solo per scopare e non per farti una storia, con tutto il rispetto di chi lo usa, mi sbaglierò sicuramente io
> 
> Ora si è svegliata ma ancora comunicazione 0


Come tutti gli strumenti Tinder si presta all'uso che se ne vuole fare.
Prova Tinder con lo spirito giusto, quello che ti senti dentro.
Se hai un carattere chiuso, magari bisogna un po' forzarsi. All'inizio ti sembra tutto strano e stupido.
Non è per fare il maschio alfa, ma attento alle femmine in cerca solo di sostegno materiale o di fecondatore occasionale.
Se vorrai nuovamente dare tale sostegno sta a te.
Ma attenzione da un lato a non lasciarci le penne (i soldi), diventare quello che dopo eventuali figli diventa lo scemo del villaggio che porta a casa i soldi.
Dall'altro lato attenzione anche agli assolutismi del "è per sempre" oppure " io ho fatto questo per lei..."
No, niente è per sempre. Se avviene, bene, cara grazia. Ma non ci contare. 
Non contare nemmeno sulla gratitudine.
Vivere una certa fase finché dura. Su Virgin Radio qualche mattina fa il tema era di quelle relazioni dove si viene piantati dopo 40 anni, con i figli già grandi ed ormai avviati. Evidente lo spiazzamento di alcuni. Ma come, dopo tutti questi anni...
Guardarsi allo specchio e cercare di capire quanto si può essere pesanti per l'altro / a.
Poi magari in una unione vi sono momenti di allontanamento e di riavvicinamento.
Ma anche un gran desiderio di aria nuova...


----------



## kekkopot (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non so cosa fare e non riesco a dormire, scusate se mi sfogo con voi mi sento anche sciocco a scrivere ma mi trovo nel momento più buio della mia vita.
> 
> Ho 32 anni e sono fidanzato da 10, conviviamo da 2 e mezzo, ho finito da poco una discussione con la mia ragazza che al 99% entro il week end porterà la fine del nostro rapporto.
> 
> ...


Sò che può essere un brutto momento e sicuramente non sarai la prima persona a cui capita.
Ad altri capita anche ad un età maggiore.
Tu sei ancora giovane avrai tutto il tempo per conoscere nuove persone forse più adatte a te.

Poi quando si parla di rifarsi una vita quando si tronca una relazione è una cosa che mi trova in disaccordo: egoisticamente parlando la vita è tua ed unica, non bisognerebbe legarla indissolubilmente ad altre persone; la tua vita non dovrà ripartire da 0, semplicemente virare in un'altra direzione.


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Guarda stai vivendo una situazione che ho quasi vissuto a parti invertite. Prima di sposarmi 7 mesi fa ho vissuto un momento tremendo fatto di dubbi atroci, che non so che cavolo di natura avessero, probabilmente la paura di non avere più la libertà di prima mi stava consumando (legarsi ad una persona oggettivamente non è come fare lo scapolo si giorni nostri…). Più di una volta stavo buttando al vento tutto (anche i 30k investiti per cerimonia, ristorante, viaggio etc). Però con lei ne ho sempre parlato, abbiamo cercato di risovere, mi ha preso in extremis che stavo raccattando la mia roba per andare via. Come ho capito di aver fatto la scelta giusta e non di convenienza? Il giorno delle nozze e non ti dico come . Ti ho fatto tutta sta premessa per dire che i dubbi sono leciti prima di un passo del genere. È naturale, sono cose che ti cambiano la vita e anche il fatto che molti, tra amici e parenti, ti dicano sempre di pensarci bene, ti porta a pensare di chiederti :” Ma sto facendo la cosa giusta? E se buttassi tutto all’aria? Farei bene?”. Quindi parlale, vedi se nonostante tutto ci siano i sentimenti. Se proprio la natura dei suoi dubbi sia che lei non provasse più nulla (le donne quando esprimono stati d’animo simile è perché c’è qualcosa dietro) allora taglia tutto e va via subito. Zero legami. Sarà tremendo all’inizio però passerà. Ovvio. Passa tutto. Un abbraccio.



attenzione ragazzi, io non gliel’ho fatta la proposta, ma sapevano che lei 29 io 32 anni, dopo 10 anni di fidanzamento, davanti ai nostri amici che si sposano si diceva anche a battuta quando toccasse a noi, ma io non gli ho chiesto niente.
Da quando si convive lei fa quello che gli pare trascurando me e casa ma non gli ho fatto pesare niente, gli facevo notare quando si andava oltre o la casa era uno schifo.
Dal nulla lunedì da una cena con colleghe sparisce fino alle 3 di notte, uguale Ierisera alle 2, e non prendetemi per fesso gliel’ho detto subito, per il rispetto di questi 10 anni di dirmi subito se c’è un altro, lei sostiene assolutamente no e l’ha giurato su sua madre (per quello che vale…)… ovviamente non mi fido ma se ti vuoi lasciare dillo e ciao, ho insistito mille volte, quasi preferivo fosse davvero una terza persona rispetto a questo motivo astratto, ma niente in un ora ha sempre negato quel pensiero che vi sarete fatti tutti a leggere questo post.

eh niente, è andata a lavoro e penso che fino a domani non la vedrò, che lei comunque lavora anche domani quindi si va a domanisera

penso che dovremo solo decidere per la casa, io non ho chiuso occhio ed ho un gran mal di testa, lei ha dormito 5 ore tranquilla anche se stamani ha detto che “sta peggio”

ancora non ci credo alla settimana che sto passando…


----------



## pazzomania (22 Luglio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Come tutti gli strumenti Tinder si presta all'uso che se ne vuole fare.
> Prova Tinder con lo spirito giusto, quello che ti senti dentro.
> Se hai un carattere chiuso, magari bisogna un po' forzarsi. All'inizio ti sembra tutto strano e stupido.
> Non è per fare il maschio alfa, ma attento alle femmine in cerca solo di sostegno materiale o di fecondatore occasionale.
> ...


Quando si affronta una relazione bisogna partire dal presupposto che l' amore ( per come viene raccontato) semplicemente non esiste.

Se hai ben chiaro quel concetto, parti già bene.
Io queste cose le dico perfino alla mia ragazza, che grazie al cielo è abbastanza matura e capisce.
So che il 99,9999% della gente non la pensa come me, ma io me ne sbatto.

Stare con qualcuno è accudirsi e rispettarsi a vicenda, esserci uno per l' altra, invecchiare insieme e addirittura, perchè no farsi compagnia e condividere esperienza, fare figli ecc ecc.

Io, e parlo solo per me ovviamente, seguissi la mia indole ne cambierei una al mese come ho sempre fatto fino a 3 anni fa, ma è questa la vita che voglio? non lo so.

E' bello anche avere qualcuno, avere stabilità ecc ecc

Non bisogna farsi troppi pacchi insomma.
In una relazione, bisogna trovare qualcuno che abbia chiarissimo il concetto che tra qualche anno, lustro o decennio, arriverà il giorno in cui ci si abituerà alla cosa, non esiste un rapporto dove l' adrenalina è alta perennemente, dove l' attrazione e l' eccitazione sono al massimo, dove le farfalle nello stomaco durano tutta la vita.

La "noia" nel 90% delle coppie presto o tardi arriva, bisogna tenerne conto fin dall' inizio per superarla.


----------



## Milanforever63 (22 Luglio 2022)

Ciao Milo,

mi rendo conto che ti è crollata una montagna addosso ma per quello che mi dici temo tu debba troncare. Come potrai convivere con una persona di cui a questo punto non hai più fiducia piena ? Saresti sempre roso da questo tarlo; dagli ultimi post mi sembra di capire che lei sia una persona molto abituata a ricevere e, forse, un po' poco abituata a dare. E' facile dare consigli a distanza ma fosse per me troncherei e non lo dico per un discorso di orgoglio e aspettative tradite. Io sono felicemente sposato da quasi 22 anni e, credimi, il potersi fidare al 100% l'uno dell'altro è un componente fondamentale di un rapporto.
Ti sono vicino. In bocca al lupo


----------



## Mauricio (22 Luglio 2022)

Ovviamente Milo non conosco nulla di te, per cui potrei benissimo sparare una scemenza, ma da quello che racconti, senza offesa, ma credo sia abbastanza chiaro che ci sia un terzo. Magari non effettivo, ma almeno il pensiero c’é.

Mi aggiungo agli altri per dire che ci si passa tutti, anche io ma prima dei 30 anni, e fidati che passa. Che siano 3/5/10 anni, poi con i tuoi tempi cambi vita e ci ripenserai come solo una fase della vita. Ma so bene che all’inizio è dura. Ci vuole tempo.

Solo un paio di considerazioni che mi vengono leggendo le risposte: solo in Italia una persona di 32 anni è giovane. Non fraintendetemi, non si è vecchi, ma non si è giovani. Si è uomini e si dovrebbe essere adulti.
Altra cosa la questione matrimonio e i dubbi che possono venire prima: sarò limitato io, ma se due persone convivono da anni e fanno quindi già vita di coppia, cosa cambia il matrimonio? È solo un contratto, ma effettivamente non cambia nulla.
Ultimissima cosa: son d’accordo che anche se si convive è giusto avere i propri spazi e tutto, ma sinceramente per come la penso, piuttosto che uscire e fare serata con solo i miei amici, preferisco uscire con la mia compagna o portare anche lei. Perchè oltre ad essere la persona a cui si vuole bene per me deve essere anche la migliore amica. Per cui fare le cose assieme non la vedo come una forzatura, anzi, ma proprio un piacere condividere tutto con lei.


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non so cosa fare e non riesco a dormire, scusate se mi sfogo con voi mi sento anche sciocco a scrivere ma mi trovo nel momento più buio della mia vita.
> 
> Ho 32 anni e sono fidanzato da 10, conviviamo da 2 e mezzo, ho finito da poco una discussione con la mia ragazza che al 99% entro il week end porterà la fine del nostro rapporto.
> 
> ...


Amico, prima di tutto sento di abbracciarti forte, sto vivendo una situazione simile anche se le cause son diverse, o meglio, nel mio caso so da tempo cosa non funziona e non dipende né da me né da lei. 
Vorrei dirti di non perdere la speranza, ma da come ne parli, le sensazioni che provi, e per come la conosci sento un tono di rassegnazione. Magari é banale e scontato, ma prova a parlarci ancora una volta, se te la senti, anche se capisco perfettamente che la fiducia sia svanita. 
Mi spiace sempre sentire queste storie perché capisco la delusione e il senso di impotenza. Per come son fatto io tenterei di ricucire, ma il rischio di uscirne a pezzi é alto, molto alto. 
Sfogati quanto vuoi, butta fuori tutto perché nel tempo quei sentimenti faranno male, sfogati, nel limite del possibile distraiti, chiama un amico, parlane, esci, fai dello sport, qualsiasi cosa ti dia anche solo leggermente sollievo, ma non tenerti tutto dentro perché nel tempo ti farà male, fidati, lo so. 

Ti abbraccio di nuovo forte, so come si sta credimi.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> attenzione ragazzi, io non gliel’ho fatta la proposta, ma sapevano che lei 29 io 32 anni, dopo 10 anni di fidanzamento, davanti ai nostri amici che si sposano si diceva anche a battuta quando toccasse a noi, ma io non gli ho chiesto niente.
> Da quando si convive lei fa quello che gli pare trascurando me e casa ma non gli ho fatto pesare niente, gli facevo notare quando si andava oltre o la casa era uno schifo.
> Dal nulla lunedì da una cena con colleghe sparisce fino alle 3 di notte, uguale Ierisera alle 2, e non prendetemi per fesso gliel’ho detto subito, per il rispetto di questi 10 anni di dirmi subito se c’è un altro, lei sostiene assolutamente no e l’ha giurato su sua madre (per quello che vale…)… ovviamente non mi fido ma se ti vuoi lasciare dillo e ciao, ho insistito mille volte, quasi preferivo fosse davvero una terza persona rispetto a questo motivo astratto, ma niente in un ora ha sempre negato quel pensiero che vi sarete fatti tutti a leggere questo post.
> 
> ...


Il fatto che sia sparita per ore ore e non penso l’abbia mai fatto fa pensare. Su cosa dicano le donne lascia perdere. Fidati del tuo istinto.


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Ovviamente Milo non conosco nulla di te, per cui potrei benissimo sparare una scemenza, ma da quello che racconti, senza offesa, ma credo sia abbastanza chiaro che ci sia un terzo. Magari non effettivo, ma almeno il pensiero c’é.
> 
> Mi aggiungo agli altri per dire che ci si passa tutti, anche io ma prima dei 30 anni, e fidati che passa. Che siano 3/5/10 anni, poi con i tuoi tempi cambi vita e ci ripenserai come solo una fase della vita. Ma so bene che all’inizio è dura. Ci vuole tempo.
> 
> ...



la serata divisa era di norma il venerdì, io venerdì era per gli amici (noi si collegava spesso calcetto e poi cena e post cena), lei andava a fare una bevuta in zona con le amiche, ma il week end era off limits, si stava insieme senza eccezioni, magari sabato sera cena fuori e domenica al mare.
Pensavo fosse anche un modo per non chiudersi troppo dentro.
Anche a livello di fuoco dentro, vi posso dire che mi sono sempre impegnato a tenerlo vivo, anche dopo 10 anni siamo molto attivi e l’attrazione non è mai stato un problema.

forse è proprio per tutti questi motivi che ero sicuro che fosse un rapporto ormai sicuro, aveva i suoi difetti ma avevo tutta la pazienza per risolverli durante gli anni.

e invece mi ritrovo qua che non so cosa farò, sembra comico


----------



## Zanc9 (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> attenzione ragazzi, io non gliel’ho fatta la proposta, ma sapevano che lei 29 io 32 anni, dopo 10 anni di fidanzamento, davanti ai nostri amici che si sposano si diceva anche a battuta quando toccasse a noi, ma io non gli ho chiesto niente.
> Da quando si convive lei fa quello che gli pare trascurando me e casa ma non gli ho fatto pesare niente, gli facevo notare quando si andava oltre o la casa era uno schifo.
> Dal nulla lunedì da una cena con colleghe sparisce fino alle 3 di notte, uguale Ierisera alle 2, e non prendetemi per fesso gliel’ho detto subito, per il rispetto di questi 10 anni di dirmi subito se c’è un altro, lei sostiene assolutamente no e l’ha giurato su sua madre (per quello che vale…)… ovviamente non mi fido ma se ti vuoi lasciare dillo e ciao, ho insistito mille volte, quasi preferivo fosse davvero una terza persona rispetto a questo motivo astratto, ma niente in un ora ha sempre negato quel pensiero che vi sarete fatti tutti a leggere questo post.
> 
> ...


Amico, lasciami essere un po' spietato ma diretto: non saprai mai la verità. A giudicare da quello che stai dicendo hai 2 possibilità: la prima è che lei abbia dei dubbi atroci e si sia fermata a parlarne con le colleghe fino alle 3 di notte...2 volte...l'altra è che abbia già un altro. Una cosa però è certa al 100%: se avesse un altro, e il motivo dei suoi dubbi fossero questa "nuova fiamma" non te lo direbbe mai neanche sotto tortura. Sta a te quindi unire i puntini e capire quale sia la verità.
Per la mia esperienza, diretta e non, quando una ragazza da un giorno all'altro parla di dubbi e della possibilità concreta di chiudere il rapporto, tornando ipoteticamente sui suoi passi dopo un paio d'ore, dicendosi confusa, e cambiando "idea" da un discorso all'altro, è sempre perchè c'è di mezzo un terzo incomodo.
E non mi fraintendere, non sto dicendo che tutti i problemi che ti ha vomitato addosso derivino solo da quello, ma probabilmente sono sfociati in una scappata extraconiugale ed ora lei si sente in colpa quindi fa questi discorsi sconnessi. Prima è convinta di chiudere, poi non lo so perchè è confusa...ecc ecc


----------



## peo74 (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non so cosa fare e non riesco a dormire, scusate se mi sfogo con voi mi sento anche sciocco a scrivere ma mi trovo nel momento più buio della mia vita.
> 
> Ho 32 anni e sono fidanzato da 10, conviviamo da 2 e mezzo, ho finito da poco una discussione con la mia ragazza che al 99% entro il week end porterà la fine del nostro rapporto.
> 
> ...


Io mi sono trovato praticamente nella stessa tua situazione: per ora andiamo avanti con due bimbi adorabili e tanti sacrific (come è giusto che sia). Quello che mi ha fatto andare avanti è convincerla a parlarne con uno specialista (mi sarebbe andata bene anche una terapia di coppia): credo che sia un passo importante per dipanare i dubbi o ricondurli a quello che può essere un trauma del passato che chiede il conto anni dopo (da quello che hai scritto la separazione dei suoi).
Forza e un sincero abbraccio


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Amico, prima di tutto sento di abbracciarti forte, sto vivendo una situazione simile anche se le cause son diverse, o meglio, nel mio caso so da tempo cosa non funziona e non dipende né da me né da lei.
> Vorrei dirti di non perdere la speranza, ma da come ne parli, le sensazioni che provi, e per come la conosci sento un tono di rassegnazione. Magari é banale e scontato, ma prova a parlarci ancora una volta, se te la senti, anche se capisco perfettamente che la fiducia sia svanita.
> Mi spiace sempre sentire queste storie perché capisco la delusione e il senso di impotenza. Per come son fatto io tenterei di ricucire, ma il rischio di uscirne a pezzi é alto, molto alto.
> Sfogati quanto vuoi, butta fuori tutto perché nel tempo quei sentimenti faranno male, sfogati, nel limite del possibile distraiti, chiama un amico, parlane, esci, fai dello sport, qualsiasi cosa ti dia anche solo leggermente sollievo, ma non tenerti tutto dentro perché nel tempo ti farà male, fidati, lo so.
> ...



ho provato stamani ma ci sono più scene mute che discorsi, solo frasi che non sa, ma per lei non è chiusa oggi, ma voglio chiudere io perché non posso stare così e lei dice che mi capisce…


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2022)

Per il tradimento, avete letto, non sono scemo e non credo a tutto quello che racconta…

Però lo sa il male che farebbe e quasi mi sentirei di dire che non lo farebbe mai…

quasi…


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2022)

peo74 ha scritto:


> Io mi sono trovato praticamente nella stessa tua situazione: per ora andiamo avanti con due bimbi adorabili e tanti sacrific (come è giusto che sia). Quello che mi ha fatto andare avanti è convincerla a parlarne con uno specialista (mi sarebbe andata bene anche una terapia di coppia): credo che sia un passo importante per dipanare i dubbi o ricondurli a quello che può essere un trauma del passato che chiede il conto anni dopo (da quello che hai scritto la separazione dei suoi).
> Forza e un sincero abbraccio



io gli ho consigliato uno psicologo e non l’ha escluso, solo che dal niente tutto questo casino… ancora non connetto


----------



## pazzomania (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> ho provato stamani ma ci sono più scene mute che discorsi, solo frasi che non sa, ma per lei non è chiusa oggi, ma voglio chiudere io perché non posso stare così e lei dice che mi capisce…


Non forzarti che è inutile.

Se lei tornasse, tu abboccheresti immediatamente ( e non ti biasimo eh, non è una critica)

In questa relazione, se non tronca lei tu non riuscirai a farlo, cosi a sensazione.

Ma da come la descrivi, forse è meglio per te.
Soffrirai, ma da come mi hai detto, il fatto stesso che non tenga la casa bene, mia nonna mi avrebbe detto di mandarla via calci nel culo 

Sto sdrammatizzando eh, ci siamo passati tutti da questi momenti, non sono mai belli.


----------



## sunburn (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non so cosa fare e non riesco a dormire, scusate se mi sfogo con voi mi sento anche sciocco a scrivere ma mi trovo nel momento più buio della mia vita.
> 
> Ho 32 anni e sono fidanzato da 10, conviviamo da 2 e mezzo, ho finito da poco una discussione con la mia ragazza che al 99% entro il week end porterà la fine del nostro rapporto.
> 
> ...


Carissimo fratello rossonero, in situazioni del genere, se si tiene davvero alla relazione, la prima cosa da fare è mettere da parte l’orgoglio e mettere in discussione anche se stessi. Noi, nella vita di tutti i giorni, facciamo tante cose in automatico e, se le facciamo, significa che le riteniamo “giuste”, ma non sempre la percezione che abbiamo di ciò che facciamo coincide con la percezione che hanno gli altri. 
Magari è corretta la percezione che abbiamo noi, o magari è corretta la percezione che hanno gli altri e noi non ce ne rendiamo conto. Per capirlo, quel che bisogna fare è aprire la nostra mente, parlare e, soprattutto, ascoltare cosa l’altro abbia da dire: un dialogo sereno, franco e schietto, senza che nessuno dei due pretenda di aver “ragione” o si ritenga “superiore”, senza porre ultimatum ecc ecc ecc.

Ovviamente, il mio è un discorso generale. Non so se abbiate già affrontato questa fase. Qualora non l’aveste ancora fatto, ti consiglio di valutare se valga la pena provarci.
Sul tuo caso specifico ti dico solo che potrebbe essere inutile o controproducente l’argomento del “stai buttando dieci anni di relazione”: inutile se ha già deciso di rompere, controproducente se ha davvero dei dubbi perché crei solo una situazione di ulteriore tensione.

Detto questo, ti auguro di cuore che la tua relazione possa prendere la direzione che desideri. Qualora non dovesse andare come desideri, non abbatterti: avrai un periodo di down, ma poi ti risolleverai. Come? Uscendo e frequentando ambienti con persone con i tuoi stessi interessi: un corso di fotografia o di cucina, palestra, teatro, piscina, gruppi di viaggi in moto/bicicletta, gruppi di escursioni, eccetera eccetera eccetera. Le alternative sono infinite.
In bocca al lupo!


----------



## danjr (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma dopo 10 anni Ambrole, come si fa ad avere dubbi futili tra l’altro, a buttare tutto…
> Avevo una vita indirizzata con lei che mi ha portato a tante conseguenze esterne, mi trovo fregato e ripartire tutto da 0 sarà un macello e mi sento sperduto
> Ancora non ci credo, l’ho salvata dalle condizioni che si trovava con quel che rimaneva della sua famiglia, mi ha sempre dimostrato il suo amore anche se certe cose le ho sempre dovuto sopportare a causa del suo passato che non augurerei mai a nessuno…. Ma come fa a farmi questo…
> 
> ...


Se devi davvero ripartire da zero vedila come un'opportunità e non come una tragedia (anche se per certi versi lo sarà). Come dici te, se ha dubbi dopo 10 anni...


----------



## Mauricio (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Per il tradimento, avete letto, non sono scemo e non credo a tutto quello che racconta…
> 
> Però lo sa il male che farebbe e quasi mi sentirei di dire che non lo farebbe mai…
> 
> quasi…


Nessuno qui ti sta dando dello scemo, figurati. Ma molte volte la spiegazione è quella più semplice, purtroppo è la normalità. Ripeto, magari effettivamente non è successo ancora nulla ma si è invaghita di un altro. 
Il punto però non è questo, nel senso che la cosa importante non è buttarsi giù e cercare di ripartire. So benissimo che sono le solite frasi fatte, ma passa tutto, queste non sono tragedie. E lo dico perché ci sono passato in primis e sembrava che la vita fosse stravolta.


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non so cosa fare e non riesco a dormire, scusate se mi sfogo con voi mi sento anche sciocco a scrivere ma mi trovo nel momento più buio della mia vita.
> 
> Ho 32 anni e sono fidanzato da 10, conviviamo da 2 e mezzo, ho finito da poco una discussione con la mia ragazza che al 99% entro il week end porterà la fine del nostro rapporto.
> 
> ...


Non posso che farti un grande in bocca al lupo, spero per te che le cose si sistemino.
Diversi anni fa, mi trovai una situazione simile (per fortuna si trattava di meno anni insieme): lei tirò fuori dei dubbi, io ci pensai una notte e il giorno dopo la lasciai perchè per me o le cose si fanno per bene o non si fanno.
E intendiamoci, non fu facile: l'ho amata come nessun'altra prima o dopo.
In quel momento però capii che non aveva davvero senso struggersi a costruire roba che un filo di vento può portarti via senza alcuna motivazione logica: da allora ho deciso che mi sarei divertito e basta senza più impegnarmi, prendendo quello che la vita aveva da darmi giorno per giorno, dedicando molto piu tempo ai miei amici e senza impazzire dietro questo "bisogno" imposto più dalla società che da me stesso di sistemarmi con qualcuna.
Chiaro, per ciascuno è diverso, ma per me è stata la migliore decisione della vita.
Ti auguro di trovare la migliore decisione per te.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non so cosa fare e non riesco a dormire, scusate se mi sfogo con voi mi sento anche sciocco a scrivere ma mi trovo nel momento più buio della mia vita.
> 
> Ho 32 anni e sono fidanzato da 10, conviviamo da 2 e mezzo, ho finito da poco una discussione con la mia ragazza che al 99% entro il week end porterà la fine del nostro rapporto.
> 
> ...


Ti capisco e posso immaginare l'angoscia che provi.
Sostanzialmente sono paure che io provo anche solo in modo ancitipatorio e forse nell'inconscio me ne sono sempre guardato dal legarmi troppo.
Ma l'uomo, inteso come genere, è fatto per la vita di coppia eterna? Siamo davvero monogami?
O magari tutto inizia, si consuma e finisce?
Grossi punti di domanda.
Non so cosa possa passare nella testa della tua donna ma non ti fare seghe mentali perchè non necessariamente ci deve essere un altro, anzi.
Delle volte all'altro o all'altra ci si arriva perchè ad uccidere i rapporti sono la routine e la monotonia.

Un partner non è mai 'tuo', devi perderlo, riavvicinarlo, conquistarlo e riconquistarlo mille volte.
La certezza e il possesso sono la morte dell'amore.
Anche fare sesso non deve essere una richiesta ma un 'incontro' per come vedo io la vita di coppia.

Non ho mai chiesto e mai chiederò alla mia donna di farlo perchè non sono un animale e la mia donna non deve essere li per soddisfarmi.
Le dico sempre che ho voglia di lei ed ogni sera ci avviciniamo, annusiamo, coccoliamo e ritroviamo.
Il sesso arriva come irreparabile conseguenza.

La vita di coppia fianco a fianco non è mai semplice ma non è scontato che duri tantissimi anni.
In fin dei conti chi siamo noi per imporre la nostra presenza, il nostro odore, i nostri malumori e i nostri difetti a un'altra persona?

Dovremmo ringraziare chi 'viaggia' al nostro fianco e chi ci sopporta perchè non è automatico e nemmeno banale.

Analizzati nel tuo intimo e invita lei a far lo stesso ma imparate prima a star soli perchè solo chi sa star solo può apprezzare l'altrui vicinanza.
Una donna o un uomo non può mai colmare un vuoto e non deve riscattare un'esistenza, la può e la deve solo migliorare se vuoi che duri e che sia vera.
Troppe volte confondiamo l'amore con le dipendenze.
Un abbraccio fraterno.
Passaci dentro il dolore senza evitarlo, ne uscirai più forte.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Luglio 2022)

I milionari passano da un matrimonio all' altro, da una relazione all' altra, da un vita all' altra, senza tante manfrine.

Ragazzi tutti bei messaggi, ma riassumerei tutto in una semplicissima frase:

Tutti abbiamo problemi d' amore nella vita, ma il nostro problema non sono i sentimenti, è che siamo dei poveracci


----------



## Baba (22 Luglio 2022)

Ciao, mi dispiace e ti capisco. Io vivo in una situazione per certi aspetti simile alla tua. Ho un paio d’anni meno di te e pure la mia relazione è iniziata 10 anni fa. Non siamo sposati ma 1 anno fa abbiamo avuto un figlio e seppure sia la cosa più bella che mi sia capitata nella vita, da quando è nato lui la relazione tra me e la mia compagna mi sembra tutta in declino. Per certi aspetti credo che sia normale, per altri meno. Lei mi guarda con occhi diversi e gli aspetti un po’ meno belli della mia personalità che prima aveva imparato ad accettare ora non li sopporta più. I rapporti sessuali si sono ridotti all’osso ( una volta al mese circa… ). 
3 anni fa siamo andati a convivere e mi sono spostato di 30km da dove sono cresciuto e col tempo ho perso i contatti con quelle poche persone che ritenevo amiche. Nei periodi dove mi sento un po’ abbattuto mi vengono brutti pensieri e ho la sensazione di poter essere lasciato dall’oggi al domani, chiedendomi cosa farei se dovesse succedere. Se dovessi essere lasciato potrei letteralmente sparire per anni e le uniche persone che se ne accorgerebbero sono i miei genitori, pensa un po’ te..
Quello che ti posso dire è di prepararti al peggio, di essere consapevole che se dovesse finire male soffrirai ed è normale che sia così perché 10 anni condivisimi insieme non sono pochi.
Ti faccio gli auguri e per quanto sia possibile ti sono virtualmente vicino, non sei solo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> ho provato stamani ma ci sono più scene mute che discorsi, solo frasi che non sa, ma per lei non è chiusa oggi, ma voglio chiudere io perché non posso stare così e lei dice che mi capisce…


No, hai ragione non puoi restare li ad aspettare, il dubbio ti ridurrebbe a pezzi, solo un consiglio però mi sento di darti, ma tu devi fare ciò che senti sia chiaro, prenditi del tempo per pensare se chiudere o meno, sempre ammesso che non lo decida lei, perché ora sei arrabbiato, deluso e ferito, comprendo perfettamente l'impulso, ma credo dovresti pensarci un attimo. Naturalmente devi fare ciò che senti tu, io parlo per le mie esperienze e per il mio carattere, che magari non c'entrano nulla con te.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> I milionari passano da un matrimonio all' altro, da una relazione all' altra, da un vita all' altra, senza tante manfrine.
> 
> Ragazzi tutti bei messaggi, ma riassumerei tutto in una semplicissima frase:
> 
> Tutti abbiamo problemi d' amore nella vita, ma il nostro problema non sono i sentimenti, è che siamo dei poveracci


I milionari hanno solo mille modi e possibilità per riempire i vuoti ma sta certo che anche per loro arriva quel momento della notte in cui si è talmente stanchi da non poter mentire a se stessi perchè troppo stanchi.

Ovviamente per loro passare da un matrimonio all'altro è più semplice perchè non ci sono problemi economici a peggiorare il quadro, questo è chiaro.
E infatti si lasciano, chiudono, ripartono.


----------



## cris (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> attenzione ragazzi, io non gliel’ho fatta la proposta, ma sapevano che lei 29 io 32 anni, dopo 10 anni di fidanzamento, davanti ai nostri amici che si sposano si diceva anche a battuta quando toccasse a noi, ma io non gli ho chiesto niente.
> Da quando si convive lei fa quello che gli pare trascurando me e casa ma non gli ho fatto pesare niente, gli facevo notare quando si andava oltre o la casa era uno schifo.
> Dal nulla lunedì da una cena con colleghe sparisce fino alle 3 di notte, uguale Ierisera alle 2, e non prendetemi per fesso gliel’ho detto subito, per il rispetto di questi 10 anni di dirmi subito se c’è un altro, lei sostiene assolutamente no e l’ha giurato su sua madre (per quello che vale…)… ovviamente non mi fido ma se ti vuoi lasciare dillo e ciao, ho insistito mille volte, quasi preferivo fosse davvero una terza persona rispetto a questo motivo astratto, ma niente in un ora ha sempre negato quel pensiero che vi sarete fatti tutti a leggere questo post.
> 
> ...


Da esterno, leggendo le tue parole, ti dico che non è recuperabile la situazione, come dici tu la spaccatura ormai si è creata e non si ricuce.


----------



## livestrong (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non so cosa fare e non riesco a dormire, scusate se mi sfogo con voi mi sento anche sciocco a scrivere ma mi trovo nel momento più buio della mia vita.
> 
> Ho 32 anni e sono fidanzato da 10, conviviamo da 2 e mezzo, ho finito da poco una discussione con la mia ragazza che al 99% entro il week end porterà la fine del nostro rapporto.
> 
> ...


Sarà che negli anni mi sono inaridito, ma il consiglio che ti do è quello di non pensare all'eventuale separazione come a un dramma. 

Si può fare a meno di una ex anche storica, razionalmente e cinicamente col tempo anzi io mi son reso conto che è meglio interrompere una relazione morente piuttosto che cercare di portarla avanti. A te spetta capire se questa sia la tua situazione o meno. 

Lascia perdere la possibilità che possa esserci un altro: sarebbe solo lo stadio finale di un cancro radicato nella relazione da tempo. Concentrati su quello che vuoi tu come prima cosa, parlatene con calma e poi decidete sul da farsi. Non ci son manco figli di mezzo per cui nulla vi tiene insieme forzatamente


----------



## gabri65 (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non so cosa fare e non riesco a dormire, scusate se mi sfogo con voi mi sento anche sciocco a scrivere ma mi trovo nel momento più buio della mia vita.
> 
> Ho 32 anni e sono fidanzato da 10, conviviamo da 2 e mezzo, ho finito da poco una discussione con la mia ragazza che al 99% entro il week end porterà la fine del nostro rapporto.
> 
> ...



Ti sono vicino. Anche io ho dovuto (e devo tuttora) passarne di veramente brutte.

Non prenderla male, frase fatta ma sempre vera. Vedila da questo punto: sei stato fortunato che sia successo adesso.

Sei ancora giovanissimo, non scherziamo, hai tutta la vita davanti. Non sei inerme, hai te stesso, la tua coscienza e la tua forza di volontà.

Concentrati su cose costruttive, poniti degli obiettivi e realizza qualche piccolo sogno se ce l'hai. Chessò, imparare a suonare il pianoforte, un piccolo hobby, cose del genere.

Un abbraccio.


----------



## livestrong (22 Luglio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Ciao, mi dispiace e ti capisco. Io vivo in una situazione per certi aspetti simile alla tua. Ho un paio d’anni meno di te e pure la mia relazione è iniziata 10 anni fa. Non siamo sposati ma 1 anno fa abbiamo avuto un figlio e seppure sia la cosa più bella che mi sia capitata nella vita, da quando è nato lui la relazione tra me e la mia compagna mi sembra tutta in declino. Per certi aspetti credo che sia normale, per altri meno. Lei mi guarda con occhi diversi e gli aspetti un po’ meno belli della mia personalità che prima aveva imparato ad accettare ora non li sopporta più. I rapporti sessuali si sono ridotti all’osso ( una volta al mese circa… ).
> 3 anni fa siamo andati a convivere e mi sono spostato di 30km da dove sono cresciuto e col tempo ho perso i contatti con quelle poche persone che ritenevo amiche. Nei periodi dove mi sento un po’ abbattuto mi vengono brutti pensieri e ho la sensazione di poter essere lasciato dall’oggi al domani, chiedendomi cosa farei se dovesse succedere. Se dovessi essere lasciato potrei letteralmente sparire per anni e le uniche persone che se ne accorgerebbero sono i miei genitori, pensa un po’ te..
> Quello che ti posso dire è di prepararti al peggio, di essere consapevole che se dovesse finire male soffrirai ed è normale che sia così perché 10 anni condivisimi insieme non sono pochi.
> Ti faccio gli auguri e per quanto sia possibile ti sono virtualmente vicino, non sei solo.


Quando nasce un figlio cambia tutto, non è facile riuscire a ricalibrare la relazione. È piuttosto comune anche aver meno rapporti sessuali. Il problema secondo me è che siamo abituati a valutare lo stato di salute di una relazione da come va il sesso. Spesso è un metodo efficace, ma a volte non lo è. Se ci son di mezzo dei figli, come in questo caso, il segreto secondo me sta nello smussare un po' entrambi i propri difetti, venirsi incontro. 
La famiglia per quanto mi riguarda è l'unica cosa importante e sicura a questo mondo. E va preservata a ogni costo, altrimenti non ha nemmeno senso iniziarne una


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Carissimo fratello rossonero, in situazioni del genere, se si tiene davvero alla relazione, la prima cosa da fare è mettere da parte l’orgoglio e mettere in discussione anche se stessi. Noi, nella vita di tutti i giorni, facciamo tante cose in automatico e, se le facciamo, significa che le riteniamo “giuste”, ma non sempre la percezione che abbiamo di ciò che facciamo coincide con la percezione che hanno gli altri.
> Magari è corretta la percezione che abbiamo noi, o magari è corretta la percezione che hanno gli altri e noi non ce ne rendiamo conto. Per capirlo, quel che bisogna fare è aprire la nostra mente, parlare e, soprattutto, ascoltare cosa l’altro abbia da dire: un dialogo sereno, franco e schietto, senza che nessuno dei due pretenda di aver “ragione” o si ritenga “superiore”, senza porre ultimatum ecc ecc ecc.
> 
> Ovviamente, il mio è un discorso generale. Non so se abbiate già affrontato questa fase. Qualora non l’aveste ancora fatto, ti consiglio di valutare se valga la pena provarci.
> ...



io gliel'ho chiesto, come gli ho detto che se ha un altro di non avere paura ma per rispetto lo devo sapere.

Ha negato tutto e il suo dubbio è perchè tratta male proprio me che non ho colpe. preferivo che avesse un altro almeno si parlava di qualcosa di concreto, così non so che fare e pensare.


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non posso che farti un grande in bocca al lupo, spero per te che le cose si sistemino.
> Diversi anni fa, mi trovai una situazione simile (per fortuna si trattava di meno anni insieme): lei tirò fuori dei dubbi, io ci pensai una notte e il giorno dopo la lasciai perchè per me o le cose si fanno per bene o non si fanno.
> E intendiamoci, non fu facile: l'ho amata come nessun'altra prima o dopo.
> In quel momento però capii che non aveva davvero senso struggersi a costruire roba che un filo di vento può portarti via senza alcuna motivazione logica: da allora ho deciso che mi sarei divertito e basta senza più impegnarmi, prendendo quello che la vita aveva da darmi giorno per giorno, dedicando molto piu tempo ai miei amici e senza impazzire dietro questo "bisogno" imposto più dalla società che da me stesso di sistemarmi con qualcuna.
> ...



purtroppo penso ci sia solo codesta strada trump, quello che mi rammarico è che gli ho dato tantissimo libertà, per me eravamo meglio delle altre coppie perchè non si doveva chiedere il permesso e avevamo la possibilità di uscire da soli con i propri amici, ed il week end insieme come abbiamo sempre preteso entrambi.
E fino alla scorsa settimana si faceva le battute sul matrimonio, fingeva di cercarsi la fede tra i diti e non la trovava


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Si capisco… mi rendo conto che ci sono situazioni peggiori delle mie, e spero che ne sia uscito o risolto…
> Col carattere orgoglioso che ho, con il fatto che IO mi sono sempre riguardato ed evitato di fare cavolate, sentirmi quelle parole inaspettate mi hanno ucciso, e non mi potrei mai più fidare di chi ha buttato al cesso 10 anni e apparentemente nemmeno troppo dispiaciuta…
> 
> il fesso che sta malissimo e fa la notte in bianco sul divano tanto sono io…
> ...


bel casino.
è capitato anche a me quando lei aveva 20 anni però. è tornata dopo un anno ed ora abbiam 2 figli.
praticamente è lei che ti sta mollando se dorme beata.
di solito c'è un qualcosa di scatenante, se non ha avuto cambiamenti nella vita ultimamente allora forse le piace un altro...

durissima ma di solito tutto il male non viene per nuocere e tra 1-2 anni ti guarderai indietro felice che questo sia accaduto.


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2022)

Non ho chiuso occhi tutta la notte, è già caldo a lavoro, non mi sento le gambe ed emotivamente sono a pezzi così come il mio orgoglio.

Ho bisogno di parlarne ma da una parte mi vergogno di questa situazione e dall'altra crollo totalmente emotivamente

Devo cercare di trattenere per non crollare, ma da solo non riesco ma allo stesso tempo se ne parlo crollo...

Nemmeno madre e amiche si capacitano (mi hanno sempre considerato un santo, per quello che ho sopportato e per come l'ho sempre capita, non ho "nemici" in questo campo, anzi)


----------



## pazzomania (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non ho chiuso occhi tutta la notte, è già caldo a lavoro, non mi sento le gambe ed emotivamente sono a pezzi così come il mio orgoglio.
> 
> Ho bisogno di parlarne ma da una parte mi vergogno di questa situazione e dall'altra crollo totalmente emotivamente
> 
> ...


Come umano che sia, puoi sforzarti quanto vuoi ma questa sensazione non ti passerà cosi.

Passerà col tempo come sempre. Andrà tutto bene, al 101%


----------



## Mauricio (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non ho chiuso occhi tutta la notte, è già caldo a lavoro, non mi sento le gambe ed emotivamente sono a pezzi così come il mio orgoglio.
> 
> Ho bisogno di parlarne ma da una parte mi vergogno di questa situazione e dall'altra crollo totalmente emotivamente
> 
> ...


Spero tu possa avere un amico/a o parente con cui tu possa essere libero di parlare di tutto, anche piangendo come un bambino di 3 anni. Non c’è niente di male ad esternare le emozioni, anche se per un uomo potrebbe farlo passare da “mammoletta”, soprattutto se circondato da persone con un vecchio modo di pensare. 
Sfogarsi fa bene, per cui confrontati con qualcuno di vicino.


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2022)

ragazzi sto piangendo solo a leggere voi... come faccio a raccontarlo a voce...

non ce la faccio...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non ho chiuso occhi tutta la notte, è già caldo a lavoro, non mi sento le gambe ed emotivamente sono a pezzi così come il mio orgoglio.
> 
> Ho bisogno di parlarne ma da una parte mi vergogno di questa situazione e dall'altra crollo totalmente emotivamente
> 
> ...



Ciao Milo,mi spiace per quello che stai passando.
Scusa se mi intrometto,ma dato che la tua lei continua a non darti risposte,hai provato a parlare con qualche sua amica ?
Loro sanno sempre tutto, maledettamente tutto, anche più del dovuto......

Magari qualche amica di lei di cui tu ti possa fidare,non la prima che ti capita a tiro.


----------



## Prealpi (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> ragazzi sto piangendo solo a leggere voi... come faccio a raccontarlo a voce...
> 
> non ce la faccio...


Se posso darti un consiglio, puoi ascoltare tutto ciò che ti scrivono o dicono, ma alla fine devi fare ciò che la tua testa è il tuo cuore ti suggeriscono, sarà sempre la decisione migliore


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ciao Milo,mi spiace per quello che stai passando.
> Scusa se mi intrometto,ma dato che la tua lei continua a non darti risposte,hai provato a parlare con qualche sua amica ?
> Loro sanno sempre tutto, maledettamente tutto, anche più del dovuto......
> 
> Magari qualche amica di lei di cui tu ti possa fidare,non la prima che ti capita a tiro.



sto parlando adesso con 3 amiche e la su mamma, tutte shockate e non sanno nulla


----------



## joker07 (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non so cosa fare e non riesco a dormire, scusate se mi sfogo con voi mi sento anche sciocco a scrivere ma mi trovo nel momento più buio della mia vita.
> 
> Ho 32 anni e sono fidanzato da 10, conviviamo da 2 e mezzo, ho finito da poco una discussione con la mia ragazza che al 99% entro il week end porterà la fine del nostro rapporto.
> 
> ...


Mi spiace Milo, brutta situazione, ho vissuto anch'io un'esperienza simile, di convivenza, quello che ti posso dire è di non umiliarti, non fare regali per provare a convincerla a restare, passeresti per debole. L'unica cosa che puoi fare è parlarle, provare a capire se i suoi dubbi sono risolvibili, perché magari lei vuole davvero sposarsi con te, ma ti vede dubbioso e non vuole perdere ulteriore tempo. Se anche te sei della stessa idea, un tentativo è doveroso farlo. Ovviamente sarà difficile che cambi idea eh, riguardo ad altri uomini 99% non te lo diranno mai. Se dopo il confronto lei resterà sulla sua idea allontanati e chiudi i rapporti per quanto possibile, significa che non ti ritiene più all'altezza e considera più importanti altre cose oltre a mancarti di rispetto. Metti al primo posto la tua dignità. Si spietato riguardo la casa, fa quel che è giusto, ma niente di più.


----------



## Sam (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non ho chiuso occhi tutta la notte, è già caldo a lavoro, non mi sento le gambe ed emotivamente sono a pezzi così come il mio orgoglio.
> 
> Ho bisogno di parlarne ma da una parte mi vergogno di questa situazione e dall'altra crollo totalmente emotivamente
> 
> ...


Non c'è nulla di cui vergognarsi.
Sono cose che possono succedere a tutti, e soprattutto sono cose per la quale nessuno ha il controllo, perché sono legate alla sfera emotiva di un'altra persona.

E sì, devi crollare. Parla e liberati di tutto con una persona in grado di saper ascoltare. Magari l'interlocutore non riuscirà a darti le risposte che cerchi, però ti sentirai meglio se ti togli il peso.
Forse, chi lo sa, riuscirai anche a ragionare meglio sulla situazione. Un parere esterno non fa mai male, poiché privo di condizionamenti emotivi.
Forse non hai dato peso a segnali importanti avvenuti in passato e che hanno portato a questa situazione.


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2022)

Mi sento la mia autostima sotto 0, sono inutile, mi tocca smettere di lavorare perché non mi sento nemmeno le gambe e continuo con delle crisi che mi odio maledettamente.

sto provando timidamente a dirlo a un mio amico che si sta agitando perché non capisce.

ma non voglio crollare definitivamente perché non mi alzo


----------



## hiei87 (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Mi sento la mia autostima sotto 0, sono inutile, mi tocca smettere di lavorare perché non mi sento nemmeno le gambe e continuo con delle crisi che mi odio maledettamente.
> 
> sto provando timidamente a dirlo a un mio amico che si sta agitando perché non capisce.
> 
> ma non voglio crollare definitivamente perché non mi alzo


Mi spiace molto per la tua situazione e ti auguro di risolverla al meglio.
Unica cosa: non incolparti e non mettere in discussione la tua autostima. Non mi pare tu abbia fatto nulla di disdicevole o poco onorevole. Col tempo avrai modo di mettere le cose apposto, e se non riuscirai a farlo, prima o poi ti rialzerai. Però la testa non la abbassare.


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non so cosa fare e non riesco a dormire, scusate se mi sfogo con voi mi sento anche sciocco a scrivere ma mi trovo nel momento più buio della mia vita.
> 
> Ho 32 anni e sono fidanzato da 10, conviviamo da 2 e mezzo, ho finito da poco una discussione con la mia ragazza che al 99% entro il week end porterà la fine del nostro rapporto.
> 
> ...



Ciao Milo,

Innanzitutto volevo dirti che ce la farai ad andare avanti, a far passare anche questa e a trovare o ritrovare la tua dimensione e il tuo mondo...
Siamo molto piu` forti di quello che pensiamo ed e` in momenti come questi che lo capirai.

Quando ho letto il tuo messaggio questa mattina e` stato come uno shock... mi sembrava di aver fatto un passo indietro e rivedere quanto mi e` successo anni fa... e` successa la stessa cosa anche a me, in alcuni aspetti diversa (non si giudica mai cosa sia meglio o peggio, ognuno la vive a modo suo e secondo i propri sentimenti).
Mi sono ritrovato solo, ma veramente SOLO, all'estero, avendo lasciato la mia famiglia e tutte le mie amicizie per seguire questa donna anni prima...mi sono ritrovato con un bambino di 4 anni e senza vedere la mia famiglia per un anno e mezzo, causa lockdowns e problemi di salute vari... mi sono trovato completamente bloccato e senza prospettive, avendo investito tutto quello che avevo, sentimentalmente e finanziariamente in questa relazione e in quello che era una famiglia...

Pensa a te stesso, prenditi il tempo di cui hai bisogno... guardati dentro e riparti dalle piccole cose, qualunque esse siano. Abbi rispetto per la tua persona e mantieni fede ai tuoi principi.
Scoprirai e capirai molte cose.

Un grosso abbraccio e stai sicuro che ne uscirai.


----------



## Masanijey (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Mi sento la mia autostima sotto 0, sono inutile, mi tocca smettere di lavorare perché non mi sento nemmeno le gambe e continuo con delle crisi che mi odio maledettamente.
> 
> sto provando timidamente a dirlo a un mio amico che si sta agitando perché non capisce.
> 
> ma non voglio crollare definitivamente perché non mi alzo


Milo se sei di Milano stasera si può fare un aperitivo


----------



## Giofa (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Mi sento la mia autostima sotto 0, sono inutile, mi tocca smettere di lavorare perché non mi sento nemmeno le gambe e continuo con delle crisi che mi odio maledettamente.
> 
> sto provando timidamente a dirlo a un mio amico che si sta agitando perché non capisce.
> 
> ma non voglio crollare definitivamente perché non mi alzo


Milo mi spiace molto e, come tanti, ci siamo passati da situazioni simili. Unico consiglio che mi sento di darti, per esperienza personale, è di non chiuderti in te stesso per un senso di vergogna, ti fa stare male e non serve a nulla. Affronta se devi il dolore ma non credere di doverti vergognare di qualcosa con chi vi conosce perché non è così.
Tra un po' rivedendo questo thread ne sorriderai sicuro.
Ultimo consiglio per sdrammatizzare: se non ha cura per la casa lascia perdere


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> sto parlando adesso con 3 amiche e la su mamma, tutte shockate e non sanno nulla


lascia stare, se sanno faranno comunque sempre il suo gioco. è dannoso.

se la vuoi lascia perdere il fatto che non ti potrai mai più fidare, perchè non è così.
se la vuoi non la mollare tu e tira più a lungo che puoi, lei farà le mosse e rimani in attesa.
renditi disponibile se ti chiede qualcosa ma non prendere iniziative, falle capire che ti mancherà e che starai male ma non umiliarti. 
lascia passare il tempo e capirai i perchè.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> sto parlando adesso con 3 amiche e la su mamma, tutte shockate e non sanno nulla


Non fare queste mosse della disperazione.

Fidati, non umiliarti, tanto non servirà a nulla parlare con loro, nemmeno col Papa servirebbe a qualcosa.

So che è dura, durissima, ma non farlo.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Luglio 2022)

Comunque comprendo perfettamente tutto. Uno ha passato 1/3 della sua vita con una persona, la ama, ricorda vagamente il passato senza di lei, come se ci fosse sempre stata. D’altro canto uno dopo anni può non provare più i sentimenti di un tempo, disinnamorarsi senza che ci sia un altro. In tal caso il suo malessere non è sicuramente recente e lo sparire degli ultimi giorni sarà solo la punta dell’iceberg. Non mollare tutto ora, prova a parlare a cuore aperto e vedi se il suo sia uno stato d’animo e qualcosa di risolvibile. Dato che ci tieni lascia perdere l’orgoglio, quantomeno per capire che cavolo di natura abbia il suo malessere. Nel caso ti rendessi conto dell’irrisolvibilita’ della cosa tronca e vai avanti. Passerà e ti rifarai una vita.


----------



## David Gilmour (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non so cosa fare e non riesco a dormire, scusate se mi sfogo con voi mi sento anche sciocco a scrivere ma mi trovo nel momento più buio della mia vita.
> 
> Ho 32 anni e sono fidanzato da 10, conviviamo da 2 e mezzo, ho finito da poco una discussione con la mia ragazza che al 99% entro il week end porterà la fine del nostro rapporto.
> 
> ...


Ciao fratello rossonero,
mi dispiace per la situazione che stai vivendo e in primis ti auguro di uscirne quanto prima e più forte di prima. E' comprensibilissimo avvertire un senso di vuoto dopo dieci anni di relazione che sembrano finire di botto e senza un motivo valido: tuttavia voglio dirti che, per quanto la situazione possa sembrarti tragica, questo non deve portarti a intaccare la stima che hai nei confronti di te stesso, in una relazione, anche le più lunghe o (apparentemente) solide, non si può arrivare a controllare la volontà e le mosse dell'altro. Benché inaccettabile, bisogna lasciar andare chi vuole andarsene, un po' come Donnarumma e Calhanoglu: tanto poi lo scudetto lo abbiamo vinto noi 
Per quel pochissimo che vale, ti consiglio di tener duro per le prime settimane per cercare di scavallarle.
In più, se posso permettermi un consiglio, ti dico che uno sport di fatica potrebbe aiutarti: a me la bicicletta fa un effetto terapeutico o di scarico psicologico impressionante. In alternativa, potresti considerare l'iscrizione a un'associazione che si occupi di "X": trovare un'occupazione per la mente potrebbe essere un'ottima medicina.
La cosa principale rimane comunque coltivare il rapporto con gli amici e con la famiglia, per quello che ti è possibile.
Forza fratello!


----------



## Sam (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Mi sento la mia autostima sotto 0, sono inutile, mi tocca smettere di lavorare perché non mi sento nemmeno le gambe e continuo con delle crisi che mi odio maledettamente.


Beh, è del tutto normale che la tua autostima sia sotto lo zero. Se così non fosse, significherebbe che tu non stessi provando niente per lei.
Il fatto che tu ci stia male dimostra quanto tu ci tenessi a tutto questo.
E sul fatto che tu ci tenessi è fuori da ogni dubbio. Penso che il vero punto della questione sia: cosa sta passando nella testa di lei?



Milo ha scritto:


> sto provando timidamente a dirlo a un mio amico che si sta agitando perché non capisce.


Per esperienza diretta posso dire che le persone migliori con cui parlare sono le persone ciniche e stronze all'inverosimile.
Sono dirette e spesso ti mettono nelle condizioni di ragionare su quanto detto e fatto, anche se hanno la delicatezza di un elefante.
Ho vissuto anch'io la sofferenza, e se c'è una cosa che non serve, sono le persone che ti lisciano il pelo.
In queste situazioni si ha bisogno più di un bagno di realtà che di una carezza.
Anche perché se lei ha avuto dei dubbi, significa che il cielo era grigio già da un po'. Magari per te era un fulmine a ciel sereno perché non ci hai fatto caso, ma lei quel malessere lo stava vivendo da tempo.
Una storia così lunga non la si chiude come se niente fosse, a meno che tu non stessi con un'opportunista. Ma sono sicuro che così non è.

E comunque secondo me qualcuna delle sue amiche sa qualcosa. Cioè, è impossibile che lei non si sia sfogata con qualcuno, a meno che non sia un'attrice livello Hollywood.
Un decennio con una persona è un qualcosa di veramente importante. Una grossa fetta di vita. Non puoi fingere di star bene come fosse una storia di qualche mese con una quindicenne di cui non ti frega niente, se non di bombartela il sabato sera.



Milo ha scritto:


> ma non voglio crollare definitivamente perché non mi alzo


Nah, smettila.
La vita è più grande di così. Non c'è nessuna storia d'amore che valga tutta la tua esistenza, al punto da annullarsi completamente come essere umano. Nessuna.


----------



## darden (22 Luglio 2022)

Sarà sicuramente dura, sarà difficile rialzarsi ma alla fine la vita è fatta purtroppo anche di queste cose. Ma la cosa bella è che la felicità è dietro l'angolo e certe volte la raggiungi senza neanche volerlo.

Ci sarà un giorno in cui ti guarderai indietro e penserai "Ma va*******o, meno male che si è tolta davanti sta s*****a", perchè magari troverai un'altra persone o magari apprezzerai lo stare da solo. 

Insomma tieni duro e lascia andare le cose come devono andare, è inutile stare a intestardirsi per cercare di capire tanto purtroppo a meno che non sia lei a volerti spiegare difficilmente riuscirai a capire.

(Scusa la schiettezza magari ma sono uno di quelle persone ciniche di cui parlava qualcuno sopra)


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Mi sento la mia autostima sotto 0, sono inutile, mi tocca smettere di lavorare perché non mi sento nemmeno le gambe e continuo con delle crisi che mi odio maledettamente.
> 
> sto provando timidamente a dirlo a un mio amico che si sta agitando perché non capisce.
> 
> ma non voglio crollare definitivamente perché non mi alzo



Ciao Milo.

Non riesco a capire come ti senti, posso solo provare un enorme dispiacere visto che mi dai l'impressione di essere una bravissima persona come tutti qui sul forum.

Sentimentalmente non ho mai sperimentato nulla di simile, per carattere e per scelta di vita.

Il tempo. Solo quello ti aiuterà a superare questa cosa. Capisco che il momento sia critico, ma questi pensieri allontanali dalla tua mente. "inutile, autostima sotto 0" ? No dai, nella vita ci sono delle sfide da superare, partire cosi vuol dire cominciare una maratona con le stampelle. Pensa positivo, sempre.

Posso provare a tirari su? Da buon single o "occupato occasionale" il mondo é un posto meraviglioso, immensamente stupendo. Grandissimo, e per un ragazzo come te sono sicuro che non sarà difficile accorgertene una volta che sgombri la testa da questi pensieri 

Vedila cosi, nel mondo ci sono oltre 500 milioni di donne tra i 25 ed i 34 anni. Diciamo che sei interessato per ovvi motivi a certe caratteristiche fisiche, mentali e culturali, relazionali ecc... uhhhm diciamo il 5%? Sarebbero comunque 25M di donne  , non buttarti giù e non pensare negativamente sempre.

Mi considero amico di tutti qui dentro, da amico virtuale quindi i consigli che ti darei in ordine sono:

1) Beviti un caffé (niente RB, mai dare soldi a Verstappen) con calma o un thé caldo. Fai dei respiri profondi e calmati, che é la cosa più importante.

2) Se puoi, stacca dal lavoro. Sembra palese che non sei dell'umore giusto. Vai a casa, doccia e vatti a fare un giro in strada a piedi (se hai energia una corsetta), comprati qualche schifezza (lo zucchero aiuta col metabolismo) e mettiti comodo sul divano.
YouTube, Netflix o Disney + (se interessa posso suggerire qualcosa per passare il tempo, poco fa ho visto "The black phone", 1h30 passata veloce). Magari ti scappa pure qualche ora di sonno.

3) Questa sera parla con la tua ragazza. Analizzate lucidamente la situazione, discutete di cosa non va o di cosa possa cambiare, senza disperazione o drammaticità. Decidete cosa fare per il futuro. Puo' durare 5 minuti o 2 ore, ma va fatto.

4) Fatte queste 3 cose impellenti, deciderai in seguito cosa fare. In un senso o nell'altro. Come ti hanno detto molti fratelli io consiglio di fare attività extra, parla con il mondo. Fai sport. Devi tenerti occupato questi giorni. Se non hai nessuno con qui parlare noi ci siamo 

5) Viaggia. Viaggia. Viaggia. Argentina, Brasile, Scandinavia, Olanda, USA o anche Italia (a proposito delle 25 milioni eh). Viaggia. Qualunque novità vi portiate dietro dopo la vostra conversazione.

Se posso, mi permetto di suggerirti di non tirare in ballo amiche sue o adirittura sua mamma. Questo é proprio da evitare, adirittura 3 amiche e la mamma? Starà già ricevendo quintali di messaggi e chiamate, la situazione si fa peggiore.

Tempo e pazienza, in bocca al lupo fratello. Ci trovi qui


----------



## jacky (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Mi sento la mia autostima sotto 0, sono inutile, mi tocca smettere di lavorare perché non mi sento nemmeno le gambe e continuo con delle crisi che mi odio maledettamente.
> 
> sto provando timidamente a dirlo a un mio amico che si sta agitando perché non capisce.
> 
> ma non voglio crollare definitivamente perché non mi alzo


Un consiglio che poi ti hanno già dato anche altri: hai parlato, hai passato la notte in bianco, ora non riesci a lavorare...
Basta... REAGISCI
E cerca di capire quello che vuoi tu. Hai scritto che avete passato tanti momenti belli anche ultimamente in cui avete parlato di matrimonio. Non bisogna pesare di più i momenti brutti rispetto a quelli che ricordi con piacere.
Magari è un momento suo, lo capirai con il tempo e non facendo degenerare la situazione perché tu crolli.
Tanto il dado è tratto, che ti fai del male, ti umili, ti butti l'autostima sotto i piedi non serve a niente... quindi RIPRENDITI


----------



## Davidoff (22 Luglio 2022)

Sorry, ma abituati all'idea che siete arrivati al capolinea. Mettere su famiglia con una persona del genere, che già adesso non ti rispetta più, fa il c***o che le pare e trascura la casa è la ricetta per condannarti al disastro fino alla fine dei tuoi giorni. Affronterai una fase di lutto che può durare anche settimane o mesi, ma il tempo guarirà il senso di vuoto che proverai inizialmente. Cosa molto importante, risolvi la questione casa, l'avete comprata insieme? Se sì, vanno stabilite le quote, non lasciare che il dolore ti impedisca di pensare agli affari tuoi.
Per il futuro sappi che qualsiasi donna, anche quella apparentemente perfetta e innamorata, può lasciarti dalla sera alla mattina, anche senza che ci siano altri o alcun motivo apparente. Sono biologicamente programmate per variare compagno ogni tot anni, come noi abbiamo l'istinto ad andare con più donne possibili, ergo bisogna evitare come la peste di firmare contratti capestro come quello matrimoniale attuale. Meglio scordarsi le favole Disney, bisogna affrontare le relazioni con una giusta dose di realismo e disincanto, altrimenti si rischiano tranvate su tranvate.


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Milo se sei di Milano stasera si può fare un aperitivo



magari, sono toscano però…

stasera ho una festa ma non so davvero cosa farò, non mangio da ieri sono venuto via dal lavoro e piango come un bambino di 3 anni, come se non avessi mai sofferto…
Ora passa quel mio amico ma mi vergogno e odio come un matti farmi vedere così


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Mi sento la mia autostima sotto 0, sono inutile, mi tocca smettere di lavorare perché non mi sento nemmeno le gambe e continuo con delle crisi che mi odio maledettamente.
> 
> sto provando timidamente a dirlo a un mio amico che si sta agitando perché non capisce.
> 
> ma non voglio crollare definitivamente perché non mi alzo



Ciao Milo,
non posso dirti cosa è giusto fare, se lasciarsi o provare a continuare. Quello lo sai solo tu. Quello che ti posso dire è ti stare su col morale in ogni caso. Sei giovane, se ho capito bene non sei sposato e non hai figli di mezzo e nel mondo siamo in 8 miliardi (a novembre). Ciao


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2022)

La mamma e le amiche sono quasi più amici miei, perché hanno visto che col suo carattere particolare dovuto alla sua pessima infanzia ero riuscito a calmarla e a farla stare bene, e nessuno di queste 4 persone ancora non ci credono che stiamo rompendo. 
Per loro se c’era qualcosa era tutto tranne me, lavoro troppo impegnativo e poco tempo libero, roba del genere…
Poi ovvio che sto attento a quello che dico perché comunque sono lo stesso dalla sua parte…

per il resto ragazzi, io sto piangendo solo a legge tutti i vostri messaggi, oggi non ho forze e non mi capacito perché non ho il controllo del mio corpo…

non se stasera riuscirò a parlarci e dopo 9 ore di lavoro cosa ci sarà nella sua testa, ma non prevedo niente di positivo…


----------



## Davidoff (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> La mamma e le amiche sono quasi più amici miei, perché hanno visto che col suo carattere particolare dovuto alla sua pessima infanzia ero riuscito a calmarla e a farla stare bene, e nessuno di queste 4 persone ancora non ci credono che stiamo rompendo.
> Per loro se c’era qualcosa era tutto tranne me, lavoro troppo impegnativo e poco tempo libero, roba del genere…
> Poi ovvio che sto attento a quello che dico perché comunque sono lo stesso dalla sua parte…
> 
> ...


Se ti percepisce in questo stato (e lo farà, hanno antenne molto sviluppate) le farai ancora più schifo, ti vedrà come totalmente dipendente da lei. Cerca di raccogliere la tua autostima in pezzi e metti tu un punto, se non altro per salvaguardare la tua dignità, altrimenti rischi che continui a giochicchiare con te per godersi il potere che sta capendo di avere.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> La mamma e le amiche sono quasi più amici miei, perché hanno visto che col suo carattere particolare dovuto alla sua pessima infanzia ero riuscito a calmarla e a farla stare bene, e nessuno di queste 4 persone ancora non ci credono che stiamo rompendo.
> Per loro se c’era qualcosa era tutto tranne me, lavoro troppo impegnativo e poco tempo libero, roba del genere…
> Poi ovvio che sto attento a quello che dico perché comunque sono lo stesso dalla sua parte…
> 
> ...



Cerca di non esagerare nel sentire troppe persone, comunque.

Potresti avere troppe opinioni contrastanti in testa e poi entri in confusione.

Cerca di darti una calmata, per come la descrivi probabilmente non sei in grado di prendere decisioni lucide. Non necessariamente devi risolvere la cosa entro domani.


----------



## ROQ (22 Luglio 2022)

Tranquillo ci passano più o meno tutti, e quando ti ripigli ti penti solo di non aver sfanculato tutto prima. Purtroppo le parole sono inutili ed il grosso della reazione dipende da te. 10 anni sono tanti e più tempo passa peggio è, alla fine rimpiangi solo di non aver sfanculato prima perché il tempo perso non torna indietro. Non basare la tua felicità su una relazione, le donne sono peggio di una squadra di calcio, per la maggioranza portano solo ***** e ti rovinano la vita. Evita di andare in balie delle pazzie altrui, già è difficile avere il controllo della propria vita in condizioni normali, aggiungere variabili entropiche incasina tutto. Da soli si sta da dio , si ha tempo per se stessi, non si deve rendere conto a nessuno e ti diverti 10 volte tanto, senza perdere il focus per le cose importanti: realizzarsi, rilassarsi e tenersi in forma ed in salute. Di certo non è consigliabile perdere tutto questo e andare in depressione per uno dei tanti casi umani che dal giorno alla notte mandano tutto a bagasce perché han la luna storta. Meglio che a bagasce ci vai tu risparmi tempo e delusioni. Scusa la franchezza ma tanti anni fa ho vissuto una situazione simile e avrei voluto che qualcuno mi spiegasse queste cose anni prima per iniziare a vivere prima. Cerca solo di mantenere l'autocontrollo e di non farti impietosire da moine e varie tecniche manipolatorie che adotterà quando ci ripenserà per l'ennesima volta e cercherà di rifotterti il cervello, perché gli serve scroccare sushi e scaricare i suoi problemi su qualcuno, e al momento non ha trovato un rimpiazzo valido. Troverai sicuramente chi tratta i tuoi testicula a dovere senza fracassarteli.


----------



## ROQ (22 Luglio 2022)

Ah, non farti mai vedere debole pure se hai il vomito dentro, è la prima cosa che usano per manipolarti e tenerti al guinzaglio. Nessuna donna merita quel potere, perché se fosse una Donna vera quel potere non lo vorrebbe nemmeno.


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2022)

Lei non mi ha visto a pezzi, anzi, gli ho detto che avere dubbi dopo 10 anni glieli sciolgo io perché non ci sto con una persona che ho perso la fiducia…

solo che stanotte/oggi la sto accusando tantissimo, sono a pezzi sotto ogni aspetto


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> La mamma e le amiche sono quasi più amici miei, perché hanno visto che col suo carattere particolare dovuto alla sua pessima infanzia ero riuscito a calmarla e a farla stare bene, e nessuno di queste 4 persone ancora non ci credono che stiamo rompendo.
> Per loro se c’era qualcosa era tutto tranne me, lavoro troppo impegnativo e poco tempo libero, roba del genere…
> Poi ovvio che sto attento a quello che dico perché comunque sono lo stesso dalla sua parte…
> 
> ...


Sono indiscreto se chiedo che razza di infazia abbia avuto? Sembra molto molto problematica la cosa... Non ti chiedo di entrare nel dettaglio, ma problematica é anche la separazione dei genitori? 

Una cosa ancora. Non sono nessuno per dirti come esprimere i tuoi sentimenti, ma non farti vedere mai piangere. Forza dai, sono sicuro che tra un mesetto cancellarai il thread  , le lacrime le lascerei da parte. Fidati, c'é gente che é messa da panico, malattie gravi o perdita di cari, la vita ti pone davanti certi ostacoli. O salti, o cadi. E' normale che non vedi la luce adesso, ma fai qualcosa che ti piace e continua con la tua vita di tutti i giorni.

Cosa ti piace fare oltre parlare di calcio o vedere il Milan? Giochi alla play? Biliardo? Calcetto?


----------



## pazzomania (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Lei non mi ha visto a pezzi, anzi, gli ho detto che avere dubbi dopo 10 anni glieli sciolgo io perché non ci sto con una persona che ho perso la fiducia…
> 
> solo che stanotte/oggi la sto accusando tantissimo, sono a pezzi sotto ogni aspetto



Se ti conosce sa che lo sei.

Le sue amiche e sua mamma al 110% gli diranno che le hai chiamate = sintomo disperazione.

Comunque normale tu stia male, come ti ho già detto pensa a quando ci riderai su, perchè andrà cosi.


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Sono indiscreto se chiedo che razza di infazia abbia avuto? Sembra molto molto problematica la cosa... Non ti chiedo di entrare nel dettaglio, ma problematica é anche la separazione dei genitori?
> 
> Una cosa ancora. Non sono nessuno per dirti come esprimere i tuoi sentimenti, ma non farti vedere mai piangere. Forza dai, sono sicuro che tra un mesetto cancellarai il thread  , le lacrime le lascerei da parte. Fidati, c'é gente che é messa da panico, malattie gravi o perdita di cari, la vita ti pone davanti certi ostacoli. O salti, o cadi. E' normale che non vedi la luce adesso, ma fai qualcosa che ti piace e continua con la tua vita di tutti i giorni.
> 
> Cosa ti piace fare oltre parlare di calcio o vedere il Milan? Giochi alla play? Biliardo? Calcetto?



genitori divorziati quando aveva 10 anni, la mamma scappa con i soldi, lei e la sorella più piccola passano l’inferno col padre che sotto shock e già non molto socievole impazzisce e gli fa passare infanzia e adolescenza infernali.
La mia ragazza lavora da quando aveva 16 anni andava in bici col bus per andare a lavorare in pizzeria e la mattina andava a scuola.
Anche lì gli sono successe di tutte quando gli rubavano la bici quando la trattavano male in pizzeria…

io c’ho visto sempre un cuore grandissimo e tanto amore da dare, l’ho sempre aiutata per migliorare la sua vita e renderla felice.
li ho fatti anche ritrovare con i suoi (sempre separati con ognuno le proprie vite) perché anche lei è giusto avesse i suoi genitori e non si sentisse sola, quindi mi vogliono bene quasi quanto un figlio…

pensavo dopo tutto quello che c’è passato davanti e tutta la libertà che comunque gli davo, capendo certe situazioni che magari aveva più difficoltà a capire, fossimo indistruttibili ne ero certo al 100000%.

e invece questo giovedì maledetto il fulmine m’ha preso pieno….

ho calcetto, play e Milan come passioni, ma ora non vedo niente davanti a me. Non voglio fare nulla


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2022)

Vi giuro mi sento un bambino scemo di 8 anni… a 32 anni in questo stato….
Quando poi ti senti dire che non è colpa tua e che gli dispiace…. 
Sono tutti i colpi Mancini che mi distraggono


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Luglio 2022)

Io proprio per evitare situazioni del genere (ho un fratello e degli amici che hanno passato situazioni simili) ho deciso che non voglio avere nulla a che fare con le donne in termini di relazioni a medio/lungo termine, tanto meno di matrimonio.
Morirò solo e senza figli forse, ma farò quello che mi pare finchè campo senza sacrificare tempo, soldi e salute.


----------



## danjr (22 Luglio 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Se ti percepisce in questo stato (e lo farà, hanno antenne molto sviluppate) le farai ancora più schifo, ti vedrà come totalmente dipendente da lei. Cerca di raccogliere la tua autostima in pezzi e metti tu un punto, se non altro per salvaguardare la tua dignità, altrimenti rischi che continui a giochicchiare con te per godersi il potere che sta capendo di avere.


Questa ahimè è una triste realtà


----------



## rossonerosud (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non so cosa fare e non riesco a dormire, scusate se mi sfogo con voi mi sento anche sciocco a scrivere ma mi trovo nel momento più buio della mia vita.
> 
> Ho 32 anni e sono fidanzato da 10, conviviamo da 2 e mezzo, ho finito da poco una discussione con la mia ragazza che al 99% entro il week end porterà la fine del nostro rapporto.
> 
> ...


Fratello rossonero, ho 45 anni e qualche esperienza del genere. Posso dirti solo una cosa: pensa a mettere a posto la questione della casa, IL RESTO SI AGGIUSTA. Inzialmente soffrirai, penserai di non poterne trovare una uguale, ma credimi il tempo guarisce tutto, c'è solo da tenere duro il primo periodo dopo la fine del rapporto. Una mattina ti sveglierai e come per magia ti sentirai di nuovo felice e pronto a nuove relazioni. FORZA!


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> La mamma e le amiche sono quasi più amici miei, perché hanno visto che col suo carattere particolare dovuto alla sua pessima infanzia ero riuscito a calmarla e a farla stare bene, e nessuno di queste 4 persone ancora non ci credono che stiamo rompendo.
> Per loro se c’era qualcosa era tutto tranne me, lavoro troppo impegnativo e poco tempo libero, roba del genere…
> Poi ovvio che sto attento a quello che dico perché comunque sono lo stesso dalla sua parte…
> 
> ...


Milo, sarò drastico ma devo esserlo : visto il percorso che ha fatto la tua ragazza e l'infanzia difficile che ha passato ora ne è uscita?
Quei problemi e quelle difficoltà grazie alla tua presenza lì ha risolti? 
Come sta ora?
È sempre quella ?


----------



## unbreakable (22 Luglio 2022)

beh ci vuole comunque coraggio a parlare di fatti personali su l forum dle milan..qua non siamo su psicologia.com, quindi per quel che mi riguarda devi essere sotto un treno..
io non ho esperienze così lunghe di fidanzamento quindi sono l'ultimo che potrebbe dare dei consigli, però mi sento di poter dire che il vecchio detto che la donna non lascia un ramo se sotto non ne ha già pronto un altro per me è sempre valido..poi loro te la girano come vogliono ma in realtà è che proverà una simpatia o o si chiederà se con qualche altro non può stare meglio rispetto alla vostra situazione..
comunque fatti forza, siamo tutti sualla stessa barca..pensa solo a non abbatterti troppo che a 32 anni la vita può riservare ancora tante sorprese..


----------



## Mauricio (22 Luglio 2022)

Vorrei spezzare una lancia in favore delle donne però: qui siamo al 95% maschi (credo), e quindi si trovano solo commenti pro uomini dove le donne sono delle arpie e basta. Sarebbe bello e utile che alla discussione partecipasse qualcuna, per dare un punto di vista diverso dal nostro. Sempre se non sia già intervenuta e me la sia persa


----------



## ROQ (22 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Vorrei spezzare una lancia in favore delle donne però: qui siamo al 95% maschi (credo), e quindi si trovano solo commenti pro uomini dove le donne sono delle arpie e basta. Sarebbe bello e utile che alla discussione partecipasse qualcuna, per dare un punto di vista diverso dal nostro. Sempre se non sia già intervenuta e me la sia persa


il tuo ragionamento a livello logico ha senso, ma per quanto riguarda il mio commento me lo hanno spiegato proprio le donne , a partire da quella santa della cugina della mia ex  per cultura la donna media finirà per fare la vittima, dirà che è colpa dell'uomo, che poteva fare cosi e cosà, etc. Oltre ad essere falso, aumenta il livello di masturbazione mentale del ragazzo, che solitamente è la vittima e già è sotto shock e , solitamente, abbandonato, perché a lei aveva dato tutto e si ritrova anche senza spalle, infatti per "consolarsi" si è dovuto confidare con madre e amiche di lei, la cosa peggiore possibile. Nel frattempo sto povero cristo ha perso anni di vita. Poi per carità spesso capita anche il contrario. Ma in italia di solito è cosi.


----------



## livestrong (22 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Vorrei spezzare una lancia in favore delle donne però: qui siamo al 95% maschi (credo), e quindi si trovano solo commenti pro uomini dove le donne sono delle arpie e basta. Sarebbe bello e utile che alla discussione partecipasse qualcuna, per dare un punto di vista diverso dal nostro. Sempre se non sia già intervenuta e me la sia persa


La verità è che le carogne non hanno sesso e soprattutto che non puoi esser mai certo di nessuno. La certezza ce l'hai solo quando arrivi a 80 anni dopo 50 di matrimonio, con tua moglie che ti ricorda di pigliare la pastiglia per la prostata. Roba da altre generazioni, temo


----------



## Dexter (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> sentirti dire che a volte cercava di prendere impegni dopo il lavoro per non tornare da me…


Questa parole sono tremende, le ho subite più o meno anch'io. Volevo legger tutto il topic, ma sarebbe solo un'enorme una perdita di tempo: scappa. Ti devi volere bene, non vivere in funzione di una donna che ti dice una roba del genere (e dovrebbe amarti, meno male...). Non esiste proprio credimi, e condivido i tuoi dubbi su eventuali "ripensamenti" futuri: fra uno, due, tre o cinque anni, tornerete all'esatto momento attuale. Scappa


----------



## ROQ (22 Luglio 2022)

tutto vero per carità lungi da me sembrare sessista, infatti non ho detto che è colpa delle donne, mediamente qui è un problema di cultura e di sproporzioni numeriche. Si comportano cosi anche perché se lo possono permettere, le persone pure sono poche, e vale per lo stesso per tutti i sessi. "io ho avuto una infanzia difficile quindi tutto mi è dovuto e posso rovinare la vita a sto povero cristo" e no cara


----------



## Mauricio (22 Luglio 2022)

si ragazzi io dicevo che poteva essere d’aiuto avere un punto di vista femminile per capire ragioni a noi incomprensibili.
Gli uomini sono molto più bravi a far provare dolore fisico, le donne quello psicologico. E forse è più doloroso il secondo.


----------



## ROQ (22 Luglio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Questa parole sono tremende, le ho subite più o meno anch'io. Volevo legger tutto il topic, ma sarebbe solo un'enorme una perdita di tempo: scappa. Ti devi volere bene, non vivere in funzione di una donna che ti dice una roba del genere (e dovrebbe amarti, meno male...). Non esiste proprio credimi, e condivido i tuoi dubbi su eventuali "ripensamenti" futuri: fra uno, due, tre o cinque anni, tornerete all'esatto momento attuale. Scappa


probabilmente mi ero rifiutato di leggere queste parole, capisco perfettamente la situazione di questo ragazzo e capisco perfettamente il momento di debolezza e che è facile per noi parlare e nella ***** è lui, ma proprio per questo ascoltaci: fatti una risata e mandala a *******! realizzerai dopo e ti pentirai solo di non averlo fatto prima!


----------



## livestrong (22 Luglio 2022)

ROQ ha scritto:


> tutto vero per carità lungi da me sembrare sessista, infatti non ho detto che è colpa delle donne, mediamente qui è un problema di cultura e di sproporzioni numeriche. Si comportano cosi anche perché se lo possono permettere, le persone pure sono poche, e vale per lo stesso per tutti i sessi. "io ho avuto una infanzia difficile quindi tutto mi è dovuto e posso rovinare la vita a sto povero cristo" e no cara


A volte lo si fa semplicemente perché ci son dei limiti importanti secondo me. Inutile aspettarsi da un analfabeta che sappia scriverti la divina commedia. Personalmente di donne problematiche ne ho conosciute un po', solo una (la primissima) è riuscita a prendermi alla sprovvista. Con altre mi son sempre comportato da carogna come loro stesse richiedevano (direttamente o meno). Quando trovi "quella giusta", con cui sei compatibile, poi tutto diventa naturale. Sempre nella consapevolezza che l'inculata è dietro l'angolo.


----------



## Alfabri (22 Luglio 2022)

Ciao, posso essere un po' cinico e distaccarmi un po' dal tono degli altri compagni del forum?
Non voglio fare psicologia spiccia, ma leggendo queste pagine ho notato alcuni dettagli che vorrei segnalarti (prendili un po' come ti pare, mica siamo amici):
1) ognuno ti da la sua opinione sulla base della sua esperienza (giustissimo), ma dalle esperienze vissute da altri in una cosa così personale come la propria vita non ci caverai nulla. Stai alla larga da chi "sa" perché ha già "esperienza". La tua esperienza é unica e irripetibile, per fortuna tua (e di tutti).
Per i punti successivi, tocca che rileggi un po' quello che hai scritto su queste pagine e ci rifletti su:
2) hai scritto una marea di volte "io per lei ho fatto" "io a lei ho dato" e cose simili: non é che per caso anche lei qualcosa ha dato a te (dato che sareste una coppia)? Il top é quando scrivi che "le ho dato la possibilità di uscire", come se in una relazione di coppia il flusso delle autorizzazioni fosse unilaterale e andasse da te a lei. Non ci vedi proprio nulla di strano qui dentro? Se nella vita quotidiana ti sei atteggiato con lei così come scrivi, come se fossi una sorta di padre-salvatore che l'ha aiutata ad uscire dalla sua triste condizione familiare, beh mi spiace dirtelo ma devi rivedere ampiamente il tuo concetto di relazione di coppia.
3) Se un vulcano esplode di colpo, é perché ha ribollito a lungo in profondità: se "di colpo" lei ti ha sbattuto in faccia che ha dei dubbi, é perché non avete mai trovato un terreno su cui condividere quei dubbi. Non vi siete parlati molto a cuore aperto, mi sa. Secondo me lei sa perfettamente cosa prova, cosa pensa, ma non ha gli strumenti comunicativi per dirtelo, perché non li avete mai sviluppati.
4) Hai detto di essere un tipo "orgoglioso". Ed effettivamente questo pare piuttosto evidente: lei ha dei dubbi, tu rispondi che i dubbi sono "crepe" da cui non si torna indietro. Più che orgoglioso direi radicale nelle tue posizioni. Le tue posizioni e i tuoi atteggiamenti (almeno nei modi in cui rappresenti qui la tua comunicazione con lei) sembrano a leggerti l'unica certezza in questa relazione.
Consiglio finale riassuntivo: da questa situazione ne esci solo se metti in discussione te stesso e smetti di guardare a come si é comportata lei.
Detto questo, tranquillo che non é tutto perduto, sia che riuscirete a superare i vostri problemi sia che andrai oltre questa relazione.


----------



## Dexter (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Per il tradimento, avete letto, non sono scemo e non credo a tutto quello che racconta…
> 
> Però lo sa il male che farebbe e quasi mi sentirei di dire che non lo farebbe mai…
> 
> quasi…


Questo tuo post l ho sentito ripetere a voce, nella mia vita, da parte di amici, almeno 20 volte. Non ti dico il seguito, meglio di no..


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Luglio 2022)

ROQ ha scritto:


> Tranquillo ci passano più o meno tutti, e quando ti ripigli ti penti solo di non aver sfanculato tutto prima. Purtroppo le parole sono inutili ed il grosso della reazione dipende da te. 10 anni sono tanti e più tempo passa peggio è, alla fine rimpiangi solo di non aver sfanculato prima perché il tempo perso non torna indietro. Non basare la tua felicità su una relazione, le donne sono peggio di una squadra di calcio, per la maggioranza portano solo ***** e ti rovinano la vita. Evita di andare in balie delle pazzie altrui, già è difficile avere il controllo della propria vita in condizioni normali, aggiungere variabili entropiche incasina tutto. Da soli si sta da dio , si ha tempo per se stessi, non si deve rendere conto a nessuno e ti diverti 10 volte tanto, senza perdere il focus per le cose importanti: realizzarsi, rilassarsi e tenersi in forma ed in salute. Di certo non è consigliabile perdere tutto questo e andare in depressione per uno dei tanti casi umani che dal giorno alla notte mandano tutto a bagasce perché han la luna storta. Meglio che a bagasce ci vai tu risparmi tempo e delusioni. Scusa la franchezza ma tanti anni fa ho vissuto una situazione simile e avrei voluto che qualcuno mi spiegasse queste cose anni prima per iniziare a vivere prima. Cerca solo di mantenere l'autocontrollo e di non farti impietosire da moine e varie tecniche manipolatorie che adotterà quando ci ripenserà per l'ennesima volta e cercherà di rifotterti il cervello, perché gli serve scroccare sushi e scaricare i suoi problemi su qualcuno, e al momento non ha trovato un rimpiazzo valido. Troverai sicuramente chi tratta i tuoi testicula a dovere senza fracassarteli.


Non avrei saputo spiegarlo meglio.
Bravo, questa è la ricetta per vivere bene.


----------



## Dexter (22 Luglio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Questa parole sono tremende, le ho subite più o meno anch'io. Volevo legger tutto il topic, ma sarebbe solo un'enorme una perdita di tempo: scappa. Ti devi volere bene, non vivere in funzione di una donna che ti dice una roba del genere (e dovrebbe amarti, meno male...). Non esiste proprio credimi, e condivido i tuoi dubbi su eventuali "ripensamenti" futuri: fra uno, due, tre o cinque anni, tornerete all'esatto momento attuale. Scappa


Alla fine ho letto tutto Milo, e ribadisco: scappa. Fra anni ripenserai a frasi del genere (sono sicuro che non é l'unica) e ti chiederai come facevi a stare con una persona che ti dice una roba simile. La tua compagnia non le é più sempre gradita, te ne rendi conto di che t ha detto? E non sto dicendo che sia sbagliato pensarlo, ma dirlo...


----------



## Mauricio (22 Luglio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Alla fine ho letto tutto Milo, e ribadisco: scappa. Fra anni ripenserai a frasi del genere (sono sicuro che non é l'unica) e ti chiederai come facevi a stare con una persona che ti dice una roba simile. La tua compagnia non le é più sempre gradita, te ne rendi conto di che t ha detto? E non sto dicendo che sia sbagliato pensarlo, ma dirlo...


A dire il vero è un bene che l’abbia esternato, almeno è stata sincera


----------



## Devil man (22 Luglio 2022)

Mia moglie ogni tot mi spara la stessa identica frase " che stiamo a fare insieme, ho dei dubbi, non cadere dalle nuvole poi.. " 

Si litiga quei 2-3 giorni e poi baci come prima...

È ciclico fa parte delle donne...sicuro che la situazione sia irreparabile ?

Forse vuole più attenzioni ?


----------



## jacky (22 Luglio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Mia moglie ogni tot mi spara la stessa identica frase " che stiamo a fare insieme, ho dei dubbi, non cadere dalle nuvole poi.. "
> 
> Si litiga quei 2-3 giorni e poi baci come prima...
> 
> ...


Concordo.
Aspetta qualche gg.
Questa situazione ti ha fatto capire che dipendi troppo da lei. In amore non conta quello che hai fatto per tirarla fuori dal suo tunnel, come vedi se ne è fregata e non si sta facendo i tuoi problemi.
Vai avanti normale, non fare troppo la vittima e fai fare a lei i prossimi passi. Poi valuti


----------



## Goro (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non so cosa fare e non riesco a dormire, scusate se mi sfogo con voi mi sento anche sciocco a scrivere ma mi trovo nel momento più buio della mia vita.
> 
> Ho 32 anni e sono fidanzato da 10, conviviamo da 2 e mezzo, ho finito da poco una discussione con la mia ragazza che al 99% entro il week end porterà la fine del nostro rapporto.
> 
> ...


Vorrei dire quello che penso solo per dare qualche spunto avendo letto le pagine tutto d'un fiato, memore di quando frequentavo i forum strani del web, quelli di simil-psicologia.

I problemi secondo me sono diversi:

- alla tua età sei ancora troppo ipersensibile, si capisce da come stai affrontando la situazione, forse nella tua relazione ti sei sempre protetto dall'interno e ora invece sembra che vuoi buttare tutto all'aria, nonostante si veda che tu ci abbia messo impegno per fare quello che hai fatto e quindi dovresti continuare a valorizzare il tuo percorso; a 32 anni dovresti avere le spalle larghissime perché la nostra età biologica ci colloca nello status "padre di famiglia che si occupa di tutto" anche se effettivamente non lo siamo;

- a tratti parli di lei come di un progetto, il che vuol dire che tu hai cominciato a dare sempre di più perché ti appassionava fare il salvatore mentre lei ha cominciato a dare sempre di meno, poco alla volta, investendo sempre meno nel dare a te quello di cui tu avevi bisogno; si capisce che mentre tu ti fai problemi della casa, del conto e della vacanza pagata lei se la dorme beatamente e anzi risponde in maniera irrispettosa nei tuoi confronti;

- arriviamo quindi al punto successivo, ti sei svalutato troppo, nel tempo piano piano hai concesso di invadere i tuoi spazi a tal punto che lei ha preso il sopravvento e queste ne sono le naturali conseguenze. Si capisce dal fatto che senza lei non vedi vita all'orizzonte, sei tu che ti occupi della casa e la aspetti dal lavoro, le hai dato troppe libertà non perché non sia giusto così ma perché anche se il mondo Disney non ce lo dice in realtà bisogna fare un pò i sostenuti su questi argomenti ed essere dominanti quando serve (non in maniera cattiva come si potrebbe pensare ma decisa);

- non hai superato i test della tua ragazza: una donna soprattutto che pensa di mettere su famiglia nella vita ti testerà sempre in vari modi per vedere se sei il compagno ideale nelle difficoltà e tu secondo me hai iniziato a non superare questi test, apparendo debole e dipendente da lei e non so cos'altro.


----------



## morokan (22 Luglio 2022)

@Milo , sono sposato da 36 anni, insieme da 42....avrei dovuto separarmi 34 anni fa, la prima volta, poi ciclicamente ogni 2 anni, questo finchè vivevo per lei.....poi ho iniziato a vivere per me, che non significa fare ciò che vuoi, significa aver rispetto della tua vita di cui lei ne fa parte, ma non è il fulcro, quello lo sei tu, .....da allora in un paio di anni si è sistemato quasi tutto, la coppia perfetta non credo esista, e sono 20 anni che si vive discretamente, a volte molla lei, a volte io, ma si sono ristabiliti gli equilibri.
ora è un momento difficile, se hai amici, anche solo 1 importante fatti aiutare, esci, stacca la spina, hai la fortuna di non avere figli, te lo puoi permettere , del resto posso solo farti tanti auguri.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Luglio 2022)

ROQ ha scritto:


> Tranquillo ci passano più o meno tutti, e quando ti ripigli ti penti solo di non aver sfanculato tutto prima. Purtroppo le parole sono inutili ed il grosso della reazione dipende da te. 10 anni sono tanti e più tempo passa peggio è, alla fine rimpiangi solo di non aver sfanculato prima perché il tempo perso non torna indietro. Non basare la tua felicità su una relazione, le donne sono peggio di una squadra di calcio, per la maggioranza portano solo ***** e ti rovinano la vita. Evita di andare in balie delle pazzie altrui, già è difficile avere il controllo della propria vita in condizioni normali, aggiungere variabili entropiche incasina tutto. Da soli si sta da dio , si ha tempo per se stessi, non si deve rendere conto a nessuno e ti diverti 10 volte tanto, senza perdere il focus per le cose importanti: realizzarsi, rilassarsi e tenersi in forma ed in salute. Di certo non è consigliabile perdere tutto questo e andare in depressione per uno dei tanti casi umani che dal giorno alla notte mandano tutto a bagasce perché han la luna storta. Meglio che a bagasce ci vai tu risparmi tempo e delusioni. Scusa la franchezza ma tanti anni fa ho vissuto una situazione simile e avrei voluto che qualcuno mi spiegasse queste cose anni prima per iniziare a vivere prima. Cerca solo di mantenere l'autocontrollo e di non farti impietosire da moine e varie tecniche manipolatorie che adotterà quando ci ripenserà per l'ennesima volta e cercherà di rifotterti il cervello, perché gli serve scroccare sushi e scaricare i suoi problemi su qualcuno, e al momento non ha trovato un rimpiazzo valido. Troverai sicuramente chi tratta i tuoi testicula a dovere senza fracassarteli.


Esatto. 37 anni, single da 9, piantato nel momento in cui vedevo un'evoluzione che però sentivo più come un fattore imposto da una convenzione sociale che una cosa realmente desiderata. Ora vedo i miei amici e colleghi sposarsi e fare figli e lungi dall'invidiarli, provo ribrezzo solo al pensiero. Mi dà fastidio però che vengo visto da molti come un disagiato sociale. Mia madre ovviamente non se ne fa una ragione e mi martella in continuazione. "tutti hanno la sposa o la fidanzata tranne te"
" ma io sto bene così"
"ma io lo dico perché MI DISPIACE, poi diventa tardi e non trovi nessuna".  Un patema continuo...

all'autore del topic dico: per me le sofferenze d'amore sono vere, ma insensate se ti ci fermi a riflettere. Ci sono cose molto peggiori nella vita, so che è banale dirlo ma è la verità. Non è facile, ma devi troncare di netto, per come la vedo io. Io su ste cose sono senza pietà.


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Mia moglie ogni tot mi spara la stessa identica frase " che stiamo a fare insieme, ho dei dubbi, non cadere dalle nuvole poi.. "
> 
> Si litiga quei 2-3 giorni e poi baci come prima...
> 
> ...



Oggi mi ha detto che sono io di avergli detto di chiudere, lei ha questo grosso problema adesso ma di chiude l’ho detto io.

io non si più cosa pensare, è più di 30 che non dormo ormai e sto perdendo il lume della ragione.

sto aspettando che torni dal lavoro all’8 e senza pressare o fare tragedie cosa gli ha portato un giorno intero a pensare.

io avevo cena e disco con la squadra, ma non mi reggo in piedi ne fisicamente che mentalmente, sono cotto


----------



## Devil man (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Oggi mi ha detto che sono io di avergli detto di chiudere, lei ha questo grosso problema adesso ma di chiude l’ho detto io.
> 
> io non si più cosa pensare, è più di 30 che non dormo ormai e sto perdendo il lume della ragione.
> 
> ...


Tutto dipende da te, stai bene con lei ? Se si non c'è motivo di chiudere. Tutti dicono cazzate quando sono arrabbiati io non ci do tanto peso perché il più delle volte non si pensa quello che si dice e lo si sputa senza pensarci..in un momento di stress o di rabbia.

È fattibile che ti senti preso in giro... Ma secondo me molto probabilmente è solo uno sfogo quello che ha detto... Vedi se riesci a rimediare, se ci tieni veramente..


----------



## wildfrank (22 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Milo, sarò drastico ma devo esserlo : visto il percorso che ha fatto la tua ragazza e l'infanzia difficile che ha passato ora ne è uscita?
> Quei problemi e quelle difficoltà grazie alla tua presenza lì ha risolti?
> Come sta ora?
> È sempre quella ?


Sto leggendo con partecipazione, e credo anch'io che il peccato originale stia nell'infanzia della ragazza. Certe esperienze, soprattutto se vissute in giovane età, è quasi certo che producano adulti instabili. A Milo dico: fai benissimo a parlarne e non tenerti dentro quello che provi. Non mi sento di dare consigli perché ogni situazione è a sé stante, e si rischia di fare danni. La bufera passerà, questo è certo, ma ci sono momenti in cui bisogna tenere duro ( soprattutto quando l'esito di una vicenda non dipende solo da se stessi ) e ribadisco, condividere le proprie perplessità e dolore è già una buona medicina. Coraggio, hai la vicinanza di un sacco di persone. .


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Tutto dipende da te, stai bene con lei ? Se si non c'è motivo di chiudere. Tutti dicono cazzate quando sono arrabbiati io non ci do tanto peso perché il più delle volte non si pensa quello che si dice e lo si sputa senza pensarci..in un momento di stress o di rabbia.
> 
> È fattibile che ti senti preso in giro... Ma secondo me molto probabilmente è solo uno sfogo quello che ha detto... Vedi se riesci a rimediare, se ci tieni veramente..



io non tocco cibo e non dormo da più di 34 ore… io pensavo di fargli la proposta entro qualche mese… e di tutto questo non ne sapevo niente.,,


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Milo, sarò drastico ma devo esserlo : visto il percorso che ha fatto la tua ragazza e l'infanzia difficile che ha passato ora ne è uscita?
> Quei problemi e quelle difficoltà grazie alla tua presenza lì ha risolti?
> Come sta ora?
> È sempre quella ?



ne è uscita abbastanza, gli può prende di lampi di rabbia (non per forza contro di me), la lascio sfogare e poi con calma gli faccio capire che ha esagerato e lo ammette…
Gli ho lasciato anche tanto spazio per vedere le amiche (e io idem coi miei) per non soffocarla… i miei la considerano quasi una figlia, ho cercato di portargli più felicità possibile dopo tante sofferenze…

c’è questo lavoro nuovo che fa miliardi di straordinari ma sostiene che gli piace ma rimane poco tempo per noi poi, mica è colpa mia…


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2022)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Sto leggendo con partecipazione, e credo anch'io che il peccato originale stia nell'infanzia della ragazza. Certe esperienze, soprattutto se vissute in giovane età, è quasi certo che producano adulti instabili. A Milo dico: fai benissimo a parlarne e non tenerti dentro quello che provi. Non mi sento di dare consigli perché ogni situazione è a sé stante, e si rischia di fare danni. La bufera passerà, questo è certo, ma ci sono momenti in cui bisogna tenere duro ( soprattutto quando l'esito di una vicenda non dipende solo da se stessi ) e ribadisco, condividere le proprie perplessità e dolore è già una buona medicina. Coraggio, hai la vicinanza di un sacco di persone. .



pero non me l’aspettavo sono un cadavere sto contando i secondi che arrivino le 20:00 e torni a casa già solo per vederla e non so nemmeno che reazione avrà…


----------



## wildfrank (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> pero non me l’aspettavo sono un cadavere sto contando i secondi che arrivino le 20:00 e torni a casa già solo per vederla e non so nemmeno che reazione avrà…


Ti capisco, lo sarei anch'io. Continua a tenerci informati.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> ne è uscita abbastanza, gli può prende di lampi di rabbia (non per forza contro di me), la lascio sfogare e poi con calma gli faccio capire che ha esagerato e lo ammette…
> Gli ho lasciato anche tanto spazio per vedere le amiche (e io idem coi miei) per non soffocarla… i miei la considerano quasi una figlia, ho cercato di portargli più felicità possibile dopo tante sofferenze…
> 
> c’è questo lavoro nuovo che fa miliardi di straordinari ma sostiene che gli piace ma rimane poco tempo per noi poi, mica è colpa mia…


Se l'hai aiutata e 'abbracciata' ti fa onore e ti rende già una persona speciale.
Credo che quindi la vostra storia non potrà mai finire ma porterà sempre qualcosa di te in sé.

Non pretendere però che debba amarti per via dell'aiuto che le hai dato perché le chiederesti di snaturarsi e tu avresti qualcosa che non meriti.

Delle volte quando amiamo senza nemmeno rendercene conto leniamo delle ferite dell'anima solo per... preparare la strada ad altri.
So che è terribile e suona male ma è così.

Tienila stretta a te solo se dopo essere 'guarita' vuole ancora te nella nuova condizione ma se non dovesse essere così dovrete esser bravi entrambi a tenervi il bene senza sporcarlo con odii e rancore.
Quando si ama delle volte bisogna anche lasciar andare...

Tu ora devi aggrapparti alle tue radici.
Cerca i tuoi amici, la tua famiglia, torna al vecchio campo o quartiere dove sei cresciuto, riprendi i tuoi libri o la tua musica o fa qualsiasi cosa che ti faccia ritrovare te.

Ovviamente prima parlatevi. 
È chiaro.


----------



## danjr (22 Luglio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Esatto. 37 anni, single da 9, piantato nel momento in cui vedevo un'evoluzione che però sentivo più come un fattore imposto da una convenzione sociale che una cosa realmente desiderata. Ora vedo i miei amici e colleghi sposarsi e fare figli e lungi dall'invidiarli, provo ribrezzo solo al pensiero. Mi dà fastidio però che vengo visto da molti come un disagiato sociale. Mia madre ovviamente non se ne fa una ragione e mi martella in continuazione. "tutti hanno la sposa o la fidanzata tranne te"
> " ma io sto bene così"
> "ma io lo dico perché MI DISPIACE, poi diventa tardi e non trovi nessuna".  Un patema continuo...
> 
> all'autore del topic dico: per me le sofferenze d'amore sono vere, ma insensate se ti ci fermi a riflettere. Ci sono cose molto peggiori nella vita, so che è banale dirlo ma è la verità. Non è facile, ma devi troncare di netto, per come la vedo io. Io su ste cose sono senza pietà.


A dirla tutta l'amore è un'invenzione della modernità, anzi direi delle ultime due/tre generazioni. Prima ci si sposava e stop, se eri fortunato ti ci trovavi bene, altrimenti non ci si poteva porre troppi problemi, fare figli era quasi una necessità economica, una necessità di cui ora è rimasta la convenzione sociale. Però, d'altro canto, pure "l'essere felici" è un'invenzione abbastanza recente e, se vogliamo trovare un minimo senso alla nostra presenza sulla Terra, personalmente la vedo solo nella continuazione della specie. Scusate la divagazione antropologica


----------



## danjr (22 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Oggi mi ha detto che sono io di avergli detto di chiudere, lei ha questo grosso problema adesso ma di chiude l’ho detto io.
> 
> io non si più cosa pensare, è più di 30 che non dormo ormai e sto perdendo il lume della ragione.
> 
> ...


Non prendere per oro colato le impressioni che ognuno di noi ha qua, però a me sembra che lei vorrebbe che tu chiudessi per non prendersi la responsabilità della fine della cosa.


----------



## admin (22 Luglio 2022)

(So che probabilmente sono io ad essere nel torto) Ma... non sei contento? 10 anni? Ma sei pazzo?! In 10 anni sai quante tipe avresti potuto sdraiare? Comunque, un pò vi invidio per la costanza ragazzi. Io dopo 10 giorni già mi rompo i c...


----------



## gabri65 (22 Luglio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Esatto. 37 anni, single da 9, piantato nel momento in cui vedevo un'evoluzione che però sentivo più come un fattore imposto da una convenzione sociale che una cosa realmente desiderata. Ora vedo i miei amici e colleghi sposarsi e fare figli e lungi dall'invidiarli, provo ribrezzo solo al pensiero. Mi dà fastidio però che vengo visto da molti come un disagiato sociale. Mia madre ovviamente non se ne fa una ragione e mi martella in continuazione. "tutti hanno la sposa o la fidanzata tranne te"
> " ma io sto bene così"
> "ma io lo dico perché MI DISPIACE, poi diventa tardi e non trovi nessuna".  Un patema continuo...
> 
> all'autore del topic dico: per me le sofferenze d'amore sono vere, ma insensate se ti ci fermi a riflettere. Ci sono cose molto peggiori nella vita, so che è banale dirlo ma è la verità. Non è facile, ma devi troncare di netto, per come la vedo io. Io su ste cose sono senza pietà.



Come ti capisco, amico. Non sei solo.

Ti abbraccio e ti sarò per sempre vicino, anche dovessimo litigare per altri discorsi.


----------



## Milanoide (22 Luglio 2022)

Piccola divagazione, ma non troppo, sempre da maschio alfa.
Ricordiamoci che stiamo parlando di quella parte del genere umano bizzosa per natura.
Gli ormoni, il ciclo...
Le hai fatto da crocerossino, la hai aiutata a risollevarsi nella vita. Bene. Il suo stare con te è stato vero amore? Passione? O solo riconoscenza? O peggio ancora opportunismo? Oppure semplicemente per lei sei stato solo una fase, ma ora si sente pronta per altro. Un altro uomo, un'altra carriera. Un'altra vita. E ci sta in qualsiasi relazione. Pace. La tua filosofia deve essere e diventare che chi non ti ama non ti merita. È lei che ci perde.
Quale che sia il suo passato, stai attento alle persone autodistruttive. Non farti trascinare nel vortice. 
Finisce come nei fiumi in estate. Talvolta ci lascia le penne chi si lancia a salvare e non chi stava per affogare.
Tu hai fatto molto per lei, ma vi sono donne che in qualche modo cercano il rapporto conflittuale, passionale, distruttivo. Le cronache direbbero anche che talvolta finiscono al cimitero in questa loro ricerca. 
Se è questo il caso, tu per lei sei una figura melensa, che non dà stimoli, che scontatamente la aspetterà in eterno.
Datti il tempo necessario a smaltire la delusione. Non sarà breve. Devi stare bene con te stesso.
Abbiamo iniziato questa mattina con quando cercherai un'altra, magari con Tinder. Ecco, sarà un gioco andare a vedere il gioco, incontrarsi e vedere chi c'è veramente dietro una chat.
Se nel profilo lei si dichiara "solare", leggi "lunatica come poche".
Potresti anche rimpiangere questi momenti in cui ti bruciano le carni ed i sentimenti.
Col tempo capita ad alcuni di inaridirsi. A quel punto il non sentire bruciori, ma solo apatia un po' ti salva, un po' ti dice che il meglio della vita lo hai lasciato alle spalle. Punti di vista.


----------



## cris (22 Luglio 2022)

@Milo so che puo valer poco ma ti dico, dopo che è da 1 anno e mezzo consecutivo che sono alle prese con una malattia cronica, fino a che ce la salute ce la vita. Il tempo risolve tutto e tra qualche anno ti farai una risata pensando a tutto questo. Forza e coraggio. È solo un periodo difficile e finirà.


----------



## Beppe85 (22 Luglio 2022)

Per me devi solo razionalizzare e tra qualche giorno passerà. Non sarà facile, non sarà bello ma capita e capita a tanti.
Conta poco se la tua ex abbia trovato un altro o semplicemente dopo 10 anni ha cambiato opinione su tanti aspetti e voglia ora provare una nuova esperienza, devi scegliere se provare a riconquistarla (ammesso che lei sia ancora disposta e tutto questo abbia un senso) o lasciarla e capire che devi necessariamente ricominciare. Non hai mica 200 anni.
In ogni caso un momento di debolezza dopo 10 anni può anche accadere e non per forza è la fine del mondo. Lasciale il tempo di capire e razionalizzare e magari sarà lei stessa a tornare sui suoi passi.
C'è però una tua considerazione che onestamente non riesco a condividere.
Se hai fatto tante cose per lei, ti sei impegnato per migliorare la vostra relazione ecc. devi solo andarne fiero. Non si fa mai del bene per poi riceverne in cambio.


----------



## davidsdave80 (22 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Come ti capisco, amico. Non sei solo.
> 
> Ti abbraccio e ti sarò per sempre vicino, anche dovessimo litigare per altri discorsi.


MI aggiungo 
Respect e .. condivido


----------



## davidsdave80 (22 Luglio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Piccola divagazione, ma non troppo, sempre da maschio alfa.
> Ricordiamoci che stiamo parlando di quella parte del genere umano bizzosa per natura.
> Gli ormoni, il ciclo...
> Le hai fatto da crocerossino, la hai aiutata a risollevarsi nella vita. Bene. Il suo stare con te è stato vero amore? Passione? O solo riconoscenza? O peggio ancora opportunismo? Oppure semplicemente per lei sei stato solo una fase, ma ora si sente pronta per altro. Un altro uomo, un'altra carriera. Un'altra vita. E ci sta in qualsiasi relazione. Pace. La tua filosofia deve essere e diventare che chi non ti ama non ti merita. È lei che ci perde.
> ...


D'accordo con te .. due / 3 libri da suggerire al ns amico : Unplugged Alpha (Cooper) ; Rational Male (ed.1 Rollo Tomassi); No more mr Nice Guy (Robert Glover); Jordan Peterson (12 regole per la vita o Oltre l'ordine) . Chiusura off topi Red Pill .... non sono manuali di seduzione ma istruzioni per essere uomini un pò più "integrati e assertivi" . Personalmente ne ho tratto beneficio nella dinamica con l'altro sesso


----------



## sampapot (23 Luglio 2022)

mi spiace per te, ma purtroppo la vita è fatta anche di momenti brutti....cercate di parlare e di chiarirvi per non avere dei rimpianti in futuro e se proprio la storia è davvero finita, rifatti una vita cercando di non rimanere in casa a commiserarti


----------



## Milo (23 Luglio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> @Milo so che puo valer poco ma ti dico, dopo che è da 1 anno e mezzo consecutivo che sono alle prese con una malattia cronica, fino a che ce la salute ce la vita. Il tempo risolve tutto e tra qualche anno ti farai una risata pensando a tutto questo. Forza e coraggio. È solo un periodo difficile e finirà.



ti abbraccio fortissimo fratello, mi sento un idiota di 3 anni distruggermi così quando i veri problemi sono ben altri…
Ma sono molto fragile e sto subendo questa cosa anche fisicamente


----------



## Milo (23 Luglio 2022)

Quello che ho fatto per lei l’ho fatto perché sono innamorato perso di lei, non immagino altre vite con lei, può venire la nargi, io sono innamorato perso della mia ragazza, è il mio pensiero appena mi sveglio e l’ultimo quando vado a dormire e vorrei una cosa ancora più grande insieme a lei…

Ierisera dopo il lavoro ha cenato e stata a casa della sua amica (la conosco benissimo e sono strasicuro che così è stato) per sfogarsi parlarne svagarsi ecc…
Ieri non voleva parlare perché aveva ancora dubbi e a forzarla su cose che non sa rispondermi era peggio, e così ho fatto anche se gli ho sottolineato (sbaglio lo so, ma tanto lo sa anche lei) quanto cazzò ci sto male.

mi ha risposto che lo sa e ci sta malissimo anche lei ma di fa passare la serata tranquilli e mi ha spinto di andare a fare quella serata con gli amici.

ci sono andato anche se il mio stato era quello, a lei per messaggio gli ho confidato l’atroce paura e la consapevolezza che mi stia lasciando, lei me lo ha negato, non vuole chiudere ma è confusa ha bisogno di mettersi la testa a posto ecc…

si parlare stasera quando torna dal lavoro, ovviamente stò morendo contando i secondi, io ieri sono crollato moralmente con gli amici ed oggi un po’ per uno cercano di svagarmi per farmi passa queste lunghissime ore.

sicuramente un problema c’è, solo che a me ha sottolineato che ha dubbi su di me, su di noi.

alle amiche ha sottolineato che col nuovo lavoro fa 10 ore di lavoro che manco gli pagano gli straordinari e ne rimane sopraffatta, finisce la giornata di lavoro o è gia ora di cena o avrebbe da mette a posto casa e non può sfogarsi…

mi ha detto che vorrebbe andare dallo psicologo

Vediamo cosa mi dice stasera, se ha bisogno di capirla ma che comunque l’intenzione è stare insieme ma sopportare se quando esce invece di tornare a pulire casa ha bisogno di uscire con le amiche che lo accetti e non gli faccia pesare niente 

ma se vuole dividersi per capire, avere ancora più tempo libero e quindi nemmeno il week end ed altre cose allora la chiudo io…

allontanarsi e fare sempre altro aiuta di chiudere ancora più facilmente.

a livello fisico givoedi ho passato la notte in bianco e stanotte 3 ore di sonno, i pasti li ho saltati quasi tutti perché ho lo stomaco chiuso e non ho fame…


----------



## Giofa (23 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Quello che ho fatto per lei l’ho fatto perché sono innamorato perso di lei, non immagino altre vite con lei, può venire la nargi, io sono innamorato perso della mia ragazza, è il mio pensiero appena mi sveglio e l’ultimo quando vado a dormire e vorrei una cosa ancora più grande insieme a lei…
> 
> Ierisera dopo il lavoro ha cenato e stata a casa della sua amica (la conosco benissimo e sono strasicuro che così è stato) per sfogarsi parlarne svagarsi ecc…
> Ieri non voleva parlare perché aveva ancora dubbi e a forzarla su cose che non sa rispondermi era peggio, e così ho fatto anche se gli ho sottolineato (sbaglio lo so, ma tanto lo sa anche lei) quanto cazzò ci sto male.
> ...


Milo mi fa piacere sentirti, mi spiace dirtelo ma la vedo grigia. Analizza lucidamente la cosa: tu stai morendo dentro e lei dopo il lavoro va dalla sua amica? Non dubito sia la verità però renditi conto che siete a due velocità diverse.
Non mi sento di dirti altro perché come giustamente è stato detto nonostante molte similitudini con altre storie, ogni vicenda è unica.
Ti auguro solo di riprenderti il prima possibile qualunque sia l'epilogo e di essere in pace con te stesso


----------



## danjr (23 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Quello che ho fatto per lei l’ho fatto perché sono innamorato perso di lei, non immagino altre vite con lei, può venire la nargi, io sono innamorato perso della mia ragazza, è il mio pensiero appena mi sveglio e l’ultimo quando vado a dormire e vorrei una cosa ancora più grande insieme a lei…
> 
> Ierisera dopo il lavoro ha cenato e stata a casa della sua amica (la conosco benissimo e sono strasicuro che così è stato) per sfogarsi parlarne svagarsi ecc…
> Ieri non voleva parlare perché aveva ancora dubbi e a forzarla su cose che non sa rispondermi era peggio, e così ho fatto anche se gli ho sottolineato (sbaglio lo so, ma tanto lo sa anche lei) quanto cazzò ci sto male.
> ...


Mi auguro possiate risolvere e continuate a stare insieme perché si capisce da come scrivi il tuo amore. Non so come dividete i compiti riguardo la casa, ma prova a proporle che per un periodo farai più cose te per lasciarle più tempo libero


----------



## Milo (23 Luglio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Milo mi fa piacere sentirti, mi spiace dirtelo ma la vedo grigia. Analizza lucidamente la cosa: tu stai morendo dentro e lei dopo il lavoro va dalla sua amica? Non dubito sia la verità però renditi conto che siete a due velocità diverse.
> Non mi sento di dirti altro perché come giustamente è stato detto nonostante molte similitudini con altre storie, ogni vicenda è unica.
> Ti auguro solo di riprenderti il prima possibile qualunque sia l'epilogo e di essere in pace con te stesso



non giustifico eh, quello che mi aveva chiesto era di lasciarla tranquilla Ierisera che tanto non andava a fa serata o cosa, era a casa della sua amica a mangiare e parlare e poi è tornata a casa
La speranza che abbia alleggerito la gravità che c’era ieri e fare un “piano” per ristabilizzarsi, ma insieme

io sono nato pessimista e penso solo negativo…

Una volta nella vita però mi meriterei che tutto girasse come dovrebbe e se c’è una difficoltà si lotta insieme


----------



## Milo (23 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Mi auguro possiate risolvere e continuate a stare insieme perché si capisce da come scrivi il tuo amore. Non so come dividete i compiti riguardo la casa, ma prova a proporle che per un periodo farai più cose te per lasciarle più tempo libero



era diviso diciamo un 65 io e 35 lei perché io ho molto più tempo libero, ma a confronto di tempo potrei fare anche un 90 10 a casa, ma generalmente senza parlare di questo problema certe cose come cucinare non le vorrei fare e lei le fa senza problemi.
Anche io avevo pensato di prendermi io in carico (tolgo solo il cucinare, non so ragazzi…) ma ripeto sempre se si parla di un progetto e obiettivo da raggiungere insieme…

ieri mentre ero alla serata (sbagliando) gli scrivevo che avevo il terrore che aveva già deciso e che stasera sarà la fine, lei mi provava a tranquillizzare che non è così, vediamo cosa mi dirà…


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> ragazzi sto piangendo solo a leggere voi... come faccio a raccontarlo a voce...
> 
> non ce la faccio...


Piangi e sfogati, piangi quanto vuoi, sei umano e non t'azzardare a vergognarti. Ti abbraccio


----------



## Beppe85 (23 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> era diviso diciamo un 65 io e 35 lei perché io ho molto più tempo libero, ma a confronto di tempo potrei fare anche un 90 10 a casa, ma generalmente senza parlare di questo problema certe cose come cucinare non le vorrei fare e lei le fa senza problemi.
> Anche io avevo pensato di prendermi io in carico (tolgo solo il cucinare, non so ragazzi…) ma ripeto sempre se si parla di un progetto e obiettivo da raggiungere insieme…
> 
> ieri mentre ero alla serata (sbagliando) gli scrivevo che avevo il terrore che aveva già deciso e che stasera sarà la fine, lei mi provava a tranquillizzare che non è così, vediamo cosa mi dirà…


Devi però cercare di stare più tranquillo.
Devi lasciarla ragionare e deve esser lei a sceglierti ancora altrimenti la forzi inutilmente e anche se ti dice di voler restare poi tra un mese ricomincia...
So che non è facile per nulla ma è giusto così.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Luglio 2022)

Scusate

Ma @Milo è vivo vero? Sono passate più di 48 ore dal suo ultimo post..


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Scusate
> 
> Ma @Milo è vivo vero? Sono passate più di 48 ore dal suo ultimo post..


Si si, l'ho visto fare "mi piace" oggi. Ci legge!


----------



## vota DC (26 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Quello che ho fatto per lei l’ho fatto perché sono innamorato perso di lei, non immagino altre vite con lei, può venire la nargi, io sono innamorato perso della mia ragazza, è il mio pensiero appena mi sveglio e l’ultimo quando vado a dormire e vorrei una cosa ancora più grande insieme a lei…


L'insicurezza di cui parla può essere data dal fatto che non ti vede in tentazione con le altre e quindi non vedendoti combattere le tentazioni 
porta sempre le donne a farsi filmini sbagliati.


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

Ragazzi scusate ma la situazione mia mentale e fisica è precipitata, ho già perso 4kg, con lei non sapevo più come reagire, non vivo a casa nostra da sabato, avevo smesso di rispondergli se mai mi scriveva (mi ha chiesto una volta come stavo), ma tutti i giorni fa le 2 di notte, e io pazzo che controllo.
Stasera alle 2 non c’era, entro a casa con un mio amico per vedere in che condizioni era la casa, ovviamente solita fortuna torna lei, avevo una scusa vera che dovevo rendere una cosa al mio amico, poi visto che c’ero ormai il danno è fatto e ci parlo.
Mi ha rovinato, mi ha detto non mi ama più, del resto non sa nulla, se ci ripensa o no, ha detto che domanisera cena in casa con le amiche e ci parla. Grazie non mi ami oggi domani cambia qualcosa perché te lo dicono loro certo.

ho insistito di pensarci seriamente, di cosa cazzò ha nella testa e mi continuava a dire che non lo sapeva, fatto sta che quella casa è anche mia e io li ci ritorno, anche da separati in casa.

incredibilmente ha annaffiato le piante di casa


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

Quindi aspettare e fargli poi una sorpresa va tutto a p…


----------



## Mauricio (27 Luglio 2022)

Da quello che racconti sinceramente sembra proprio che lei consideri la storia un capitolo chiuso. Se esce tutte le sere a divertirsi e ti ha detto chiaramente che non ti ama più, difficile che si posso recuperare.
Forse si è parlato poco di un aspetto materiale ma è importante: la casa l’avete acquistata insieme? Non avendo figli lei non ha diritto più di te a starci. Se non ha i soldi per liquidare la tua metà, o te la sua, va venduta al più presto. 
Se invece la casa è tua, fai valere i tuoi diritti, e dille che deve andarsene.


----------



## Zanc9 (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi scusate ma la situazione mia mentale e fisica è precipitata, ho già perso 4kg, con lei non sapevo più come reagire, non vivo a casa nostra da sabato, avevo smesso di rispondergli se mai mi scriveva (mi ha chiesto una volta come stavo), ma tutti i giorni fa le 2 di notte, e io pazzo che controllo.
> Stasera alle 2 non c’era, entro a casa con un mio amico per vedere in che condizioni era la casa, ovviamente solita fortuna torna lei, avevo una scusa vera che dovevo rendere una cosa al mio amico, poi visto che c’ero ormai il danno è fatto e ci parlo.
> Mi ha rovinato, mi ha detto non mi ama più, del resto non sa nulla, se ci ripensa o no, ha detto che domanisera cena in casa con le amiche e ci parla. Grazie non mi ami oggi domani cambia qualcosa perché te lo dicono loro certo.
> 
> ...


Brutto da dire, ma secondo me ha un altro. Soffri, piangi con i tuoi amici, ma mantieni una dignità e chiudi il rapporto. Cerca pure magari di chiuderlo "in buoni rapporti" facendole capire tra le righe che è palese cosa sta succedendo anche se lei non lo ammette. Visto come stanno andando le cose anche se dovesse fare dietro front non ti/vi porterebbe nulla di buono


----------



## joker07 (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi scusate ma la situazione mia mentale e fisica è precipitata, ho già perso 4kg, con lei non sapevo più come reagire, non vivo a casa nostra da sabato, avevo smesso di rispondergli se mai mi scriveva (mi ha chiesto una volta come stavo), ma tutti i giorni fa le 2 di notte, e io pazzo che controllo.
> Stasera alle 2 non c’era, entro a casa con un mio amico per vedere in che condizioni era la casa, ovviamente solita fortuna torna lei, avevo una scusa vera che dovevo rendere una cosa al mio amico, poi visto che c’ero ormai il danno è fatto e ci parlo.
> Mi ha rovinato, mi ha detto non mi ama più, del resto non sa nulla, se ci ripensa o no, ha detto che domanisera cena in casa con le amiche e ci parla. Grazie non mi ami oggi domani cambia qualcosa perché te lo dicono loro certo.
> 
> ...


Capitolo chiuso, poco da fare, la sua testa è altrove (forse si vede con altri uomini magari già) da quello che scrivi, probabilmente non ti ha lasciato subito per evitarsi sensi di colpa o per questioni di reputazione.
Ti ha detto che non ti ama, dopo 10 anni di relazione, questo mette il punto su ogni cosa, ora ai suoi occhi sei fragile e debole, che è la peggior cosa per un uomo, perciò prendi le distanze da lei, che di fatto ti sta trattando di m, evita scenate e, anche se difficile e ci vorranno probabilmente mesi, prosegui la tua vita con la convinzione che lei non esiste più. Mi raccomando con la casa... non concedere nulla che non sia dovuto, pensa unicamente a quello che è meglio per te.
Riguardo a lei, probabilmente ora cercherà di divertirsi al massimo, per cercare stimoli che gli sono mancati, si riempirà la pancia di queste cose e magari fra 2 o 3 mesi, esaurita questa fase, si metterà con un altro o magari può darsi che si faccia viva con te, che rappresenti un porto sicuro, ovviamente ignorala ed esci con altre (cosa che la farà arrabbiare), non devi essere la scelta B di nessuno.


----------



## danjr (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi scusate ma la situazione mia mentale e fisica è precipitata, ho già perso 4kg, con lei non sapevo più come reagire, non vivo a casa nostra da sabato, avevo smesso di rispondergli se mai mi scriveva (mi ha chiesto una volta come stavo), ma tutti i giorni fa le 2 di notte, e io pazzo che controllo.
> Stasera alle 2 non c’era, entro a casa con un mio amico per vedere in che condizioni era la casa, ovviamente solita fortuna torna lei, avevo una scusa vera che dovevo rendere una cosa al mio amico, poi visto che c’ero ormai il danno è fatto e ci parlo.
> Mi ha rovinato, mi ha detto non mi ama più, del resto non sa nulla, se ci ripensa o no, ha detto che domanisera cena in casa con le amiche e ci parla. Grazie non mi ami oggi domani cambia qualcosa perché te lo dicono loro certo.
> 
> ...


Mill, la situazione mi pare difficilmente recuperabile, sistema le cose per la casa….


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi scusate ma la situazione mia mentale e fisica è precipitata, ho già perso 4kg, con lei non sapevo più come reagire, non vivo a casa nostra da sabato, avevo smesso di rispondergli se mai mi scriveva (mi ha chiesto una volta come stavo), ma tutti i giorni fa le 2 di notte, e io pazzo che controllo.
> Stasera alle 2 non c’era, entro a casa con un mio amico per vedere in che condizioni era la casa, ovviamente solita fortuna torna lei, avevo una scusa vera che dovevo rendere una cosa al mio amico, poi visto che c’ero ormai il danno è fatto e ci parlo.
> Mi ha rovinato, mi ha detto non mi ama più, del resto non sa nulla, se ci ripensa o no, ha detto che domanisera cena in casa con le amiche e ci parla. Grazie non mi ami oggi domani cambia qualcosa perché te lo dicono loro certo.
> 
> ...


Duro da accettare amico mio ma 90% ha un altro e sta tirando fuori i tipici tratti mezzi sociopatici e manipolatori di molte donne quando sanno di essere "in difetto" per qualcosa
Mandala a quel paese (sapesse quanta gente che ci sta...), se la casa tua cacciala col sorriso sulle labbra e torna proprietario della tua vita.
Ogni momento passato con questa è buttato, senti a me


----------



## Djici (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi scusate ma la situazione mia mentale e fisica è precipitata, ho già perso 4kg, con lei non sapevo più come reagire, non vivo a casa nostra da sabato, avevo smesso di rispondergli se mai mi scriveva (mi ha chiesto una volta come stavo), ma tutti i giorni fa le 2 di notte, e io pazzo che controllo.
> Stasera alle 2 non c’era, entro a casa con un mio amico per vedere in che condizioni era la casa, ovviamente solita fortuna torna lei, avevo una scusa vera che dovevo rendere una cosa al mio amico, poi visto che c’ero ormai il danno è fatto e ci parlo.
> Mi ha rovinato, mi ha detto non mi ama più, del resto non sa nulla, se ci ripensa o no, ha detto che domanisera cena in casa con le amiche e ci parla. Grazie non mi ami oggi domani cambia qualcosa perché te lo dicono loro certo.
> 
> ...


Un altra che pensa che l'amore sia la cosa che senti a l'inizio... E che poi piano piano scompare per forza.
Quando e l'esatto opposto. La situazione iniziale non è figlia di sentimenti. E figlia di pura chimica.
Purtroppo i film hollywoodiani non e quello che ti spiegano.

Io al posto tuo li direi una sola cosa.
Ok che non hai più le farfalle e tutto il resto (comunque anche tu un giorno non le avrai più). Ma questa cosa e normale. E succederà anche con un altro. Poi che fa tra altri dieci anni quando succederà di nuovo? Cambia di nuovo solo per avere di nuovo quella sensazione? Che poi lo possiamo pure dire che quelle sensazioni a 15 anni sono incredibili. Se succede a 30 lo sono meno. A 40 ancora meno...
insomma non si può andare avanti così a volere sempre la novità per avere le sensazioni iniziali che sono sicuramente tra le più forti. Magari tra 10 anni quando vedrà che ha di nuovo quella sensazione di monotonia si chiederà se valeva veramente la pena lasciarti.
ecco l'unica cosa che gli direi 
E facendo così non e che perdi dignità. Non e che accetti che una donna stia con te anche se "non ti ama più". Perché secondo me il "non ti amo più" significa che non ha piu quelle sensazioni del inizio. Ma quello non e amore. Se si può immaginare con te tra 20 anni. A prendersi cura l'uno del altro... Se potete parlare di tutto. Ridere e avere progetti allora non e che non ti ama. Ti ama ma non se ne rende conto perché non e nemmeno conscia di cosa significa amare qualcuno.
Ricordo di un tuo post qualche giorno fa dove dicevi che eri distrutto perché ti aveva detto che non voleva tornare a casa da te dopo il lavoro.
capisco che possa fare male a sentire quelle parole. Ma e anche normale.
tutte le coppie del universo sono così. Ci sono momenti dove preferisci stare 1 ora in più con i tuoi amici. E invece ci saranno momenti in cui preferirai tornartene a casa 1ora prima.
Purtroppo in molti non sono pronti a capire cosa sia l'amore. Quello vero. Non quello che ti mostrano sullo schermo.

E per favore togliti dalla testa "che hai perso tempo".
La vita non e rimanere il più a lungo possibile con quella con cui finiraia tua vita.
Non e che hai perso tempo stando 10 anni con lei e dopo 40 con un altra invece di fare 50 con la seconda.
Hai vissuto. Hai fatto esperienza. Sei stato bene, sei stato triste.
Hai imparato cosa ricerchi in una relazione ma soprattutto hai imparato cosa non vuoi più vivere.
Tutte esperienze importantissime che ti aiuteranno a stare bene nel futuro.

Spero per te che andrà bene con lei. Ma se non dovesse andare come lo vuoi, rialzati. Vai avanti.
E se ci dovesse essere un altro uomo sarebbe quasi più semplice per te. L'odio che proveresti ti aiuterebbe ad andare avanti e a dimenticarla più in fretta.

Un abbraccio fratello rossonero.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Luglio 2022)

Caro Milo lei presumibilmente non prova più nulla da tempo. Le donne sono più celebrali e quindi internamente avrà affrontato la situazione da un bel po’ e quindi somatizzato il tutto da tempo. Animo fratello rossonero, ti siamo tutti vicino e passerà. Fidati, tutto passa!


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Da quello che racconti sinceramente sembra proprio che lei consideri la storia un capitolo chiuso. Se esce tutte le sere a divertirsi e ti ha detto chiaramente che non ti ama più, difficile che si posso recuperare.
> Forse si è parlato poco di un aspetto materiale ma è importante: la casa l’avete acquistata insieme? Non avendo figli lei non ha diritto più di te a starci. Se non ha i soldi per liquidare la tua metà, o te la sua, va venduta al più presto.
> Se invece la casa è tua, fai valere i tuoi diritti, e dille che deve andarsene.



ah su quello gli ho detto subito che torno a casa, perché è anche mia e io a differenza sua me la posso permettere.
Stasera ha la cena in casa con le sue amiche che mi ha detto che ci parlava di questo casino (quante cazzate…), quindi per non fare figurette ci tornerò domani


----------



## Sam (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi scusate ma la situazione mia mentale e fisica è precipitata, ho già perso 4kg, con lei non sapevo più come reagire, non vivo a casa nostra da sabato, avevo smesso di rispondergli se mai mi scriveva (mi ha chiesto una volta come stavo), ma tutti i giorni fa le 2 di notte, e io pazzo che controllo.
> Stasera alle 2 non c’era, entro a casa con un mio amico per vedere in che condizioni era la casa, ovviamente solita fortuna torna lei, avevo una scusa vera che dovevo rendere una cosa al mio amico, poi visto che c’ero ormai il danno è fatto e ci parlo.
> Mi ha rovinato, mi ha detto non mi ama più, del resto non sa nulla, se ci ripensa o no, ha detto che domanisera cena in casa con le amiche e ci parla. Grazie non mi ami oggi domani cambia qualcosa perché te lo dicono loro certo.
> 
> ...


Ti sta chiaramente prendendo in giro.
Non ti ama più? Beh, forse bisogna chiedersi se ti abbia mai amato davvero, o se tu non sia stato meramente funzionale ai suoi obbiettivi, cosa che reputo decisamente più probabile.
D’altronde se uno smette di amare non lo fa dalla sera alla mattina, il che vuol dire che ti stava prendendo in giro da un po’.

Ascolta, basta crogiolarsi nel dolore. Stai sprecando la tua vita inutilmente, piangendo per una che chiaramente se ne sta fregando alla grande.
Come ti è stato già detto, valuta la questione della casa, e, se tua, buttala fuori.

Ma mi raccomando: se dovesse tornare da te, e fidati che quando le cose vanno male le opportuniste tornano sempre, dovrai essere irremovibile sul mandarla a quel paese.

Ti sei fatto impietosire dalla sua storia travagliata, ma la verità è che lei ci ha mangiato sopra alla grande.
Nessuna esperienza negativa, NESSUNA, dà ad una persona il diritto di fare del male ad altri. Solo i vigliacchi lo fanno.
Ed il fatto che la tua tipa passa le giornate a farsi gli affari suoi senza nemmeno sprecare cinque minuti del suo tempo con te per chiarire la questione, lasciando sempre a te l’onere di farlo, vuol dire che non le importa niente, ma che è troppo vigliacca per assumersi le responsabilità.

Fatti un favore: basta parlare. Non ha più senso. Chiudi sta pagliacciata e torna a vivere.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi scusate ma la situazione mia mentale e fisica è precipitata, ho già perso 4kg, con lei non sapevo più come reagire, non vivo a casa nostra da sabato, avevo smesso di rispondergli se mai mi scriveva (mi ha chiesto una volta come stavo), ma tutti i giorni fa le 2 di notte, e io pazzo che controllo.
> Stasera alle 2 non c’era, entro a casa con un mio amico per vedere in che condizioni era la casa, ovviamente solita fortuna torna lei, avevo una scusa vera che dovevo rendere una cosa al mio amico, poi visto che c’ero ormai il danno è fatto e ci parlo.
> Mi ha rovinato, mi ha detto non mi ama più, del resto non sa nulla, se ci ripensa o no, ha detto che domanisera cena in casa con le amiche e ci parla. Grazie non mi ami oggi domani cambia qualcosa perché te lo dicono loro certo.
> 
> ...


Amico, dovresti essere sollevato perchè lei è stata abbastanza chiara.. ti consiglio due cose rimettiti in sesto con l'aiuto dei tuoi amici e sopratutto risolvi quanto prima la questione casa, non tornare li finchè c'è lei sennò impazzisci...


----------



## pazzomania (27 Luglio 2022)

Io credo che @Milo si più incaxxato per aver "investito" 10 anni in questa relazione per nulla, che al perdere lei, il rammarico c'è, pensi a cosa avresti potuto fare a saperlo prima.

Ma d' altronde, se mio nonno aveva 3 palle era un flipper.

Forza Milo, passerà.


----------



## Andrea89 (27 Luglio 2022)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Brutto da dire, ma secondo me ha un altro. Soffri, piangi con i tuoi amici, ma mantieni una dignità e chiudi il rapporto. Cerca pure magari di chiuderlo "in buoni rapporti" facendole capire tra le righe che è palese cosa sta succedendo anche se lei non lo ammette. Visto come stanno andando le cose anche se dovesse fare dietro front non ti/vi porterebbe nulla di buono


Lo penso anche io, magari non proprio una relazione ma è possibile che abbia conosciuto qualcuno è che dopo 10 anni abbia preso la sbandata.
Il fatto che recentemente stia facendo tardi non fa che insospettire.


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Un altra che pensa che l'amore sia la cosa che senti a l'inizio... E che poi piano piano scompare per forza.
> Quando e l'esatto opposto. La situazione iniziale non è figlia di sentimenti. E figlia di pura chimica.
> Purtroppo i film hollywoodiani non e quello che ti spiegano.
> 
> ...



hai ragione ma sto troppo male, ora ci sono le vacanze alle porte, ieri è finito il calcetto, ho veramente paura di sta solo e di affrontare questa assurda situazione, non so cosa sarò in grado di fare, ho già perso 4kg in 5 giorni e ieri mi ha fatto sentire ancora peggio…
Non m’illudo una che mi tratta così è andata sicura ma non capisco perché cerca di farmi stare ancora più male, perché non si mette a sedere 2 minuti e spiegarmi tutto….
Altra cosa io non daro mai più il mio cuore è tutto me stesso a un altra persona,mai più. Non mi fiderò più di nessuno nella vita


----------



## egidiopersempre (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi scusate ma la situazione mia mentale e fisica è precipitata, ho già perso 4kg, con lei non sapevo più come reagire, non vivo a casa nostra da sabato, avevo smesso di rispondergli se mai mi scriveva (mi ha chiesto una volta come stavo), ma tutti i giorni fa le 2 di notte, e io pazzo che controllo.
> Stasera alle 2 non c’era, entro a casa con un mio amico per vedere in che condizioni era la casa, ovviamente solita fortuna torna lei, avevo una scusa vera che dovevo rendere una cosa al mio amico, poi visto che c’ero ormai il danno è fatto e ci parlo.
> Mi ha rovinato, mi ha detto non mi ama più, del resto non sa nulla, se ci ripensa o no, ha detto che domanisera cena in casa con le amiche e ci parla. Grazie non mi ami oggi domani cambia qualcosa perché te lo dicono loro certo.
> 
> ...


ti sono vicino, davvero. Altro non so dire. L'unica cosa è di cercare di mantenere il controllo e non farti film mentali in nessun senso (immaginare dov'è e cosa sta facendo, ad esempio). Non farle la posta e non fare agguati (per innocenti che ti possano sembrare). Fai precipitare le cose e la spaventi. Trova qualcuno di fidato con cui parlare che ti conosche e che veda le cose con la lucidità che per forza di cose in questo momento tu non hai (non uno che ti aizza per "stare dalla tua parte"). Come hanno detto altri, se la cosa dovesse finire, non sono anni sprecati, né per te né per lei. Azzera tutto e riparti senza fretta. 
Se ti troverai a crearti un rapporto con un'altra persona con problemi però, riflettici sopra, ho diversi amici/amiche che hanno fatto così. Forse ti senti troppo portato a fare l'infermiere/protettore e non va bene.


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io credo che @Milo si più incaxxato per aver "investito" 10 anni in questa relazione per nulla, che al perdere lei, il rammarico c'è, pensi a cosa avresti potuto fare a saperlo prima.
> 
> Ma d' altronde, se mio nonno aveva 3 palle era un flipper.
> 
> Forza Milo, passerà.



sono deluso triste incazzato spaventato depresso… le ho tutte ma non trovo sbocchi.

vi ammetto che ho tanta tanta paura, non so cosa sarò in grado di fare con questa depressione, forse ho bisogno davvero di tranquillanti o roba simili ma ho già litigato con famiglia e amici per questa richiesta


----------



## Mauricio (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> ah su quello gli ho detto subito che torno a casa, perché è anche mia e io a differenza sua me la posso permettere.
> Stasera ha la cena in casa con le sue amiche che mi ha detto che ci parlava di questo casino (quante cazzate…), quindi per non fare figurette ci tornerò domani


Allora se state pagando un mutuo (suppongo visto che non sei stato chiarissimo, capisco che non sia la tua prima preoccupazione, ma va sistemata anche la parte finanziaria), e lei non è in grado pagare la sua parte, che tagli le serate fuori e paghi la rata del mutuo. Ma la casa va venduta/affittata, e se non ci sono situazioni particolari (figli), per il momento ognuno se ne va da un’altra parte. Oppure provate una convivenza forzata.


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

Anche i miei amici stanno facendo tanto, mi fanno uscire tutte le sere ecc
Ma so benissimo che questa non sarà la loro vita, sono quasi tutti fidanzati, o con problemi o con impegni,…
Ho paura anche di questo, ho paura di tutto non so più a cosa pensare ma tutto questo non lo reggo, non ce la faccio


----------



## Route66 (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> ah su quello gli ho detto subito che torno a casa, perché è anche mia e io a differenza sua me la posso permettere.
> Stasera ha la cena in casa con le sue amiche che mi ha detto che ci parlava di questo casino (quante cazzate…), quindi per non fare figurette ci tornerò domani


Amico mio sei giovane e non hai figli quindi parti da una condizione ottimale.
Liberati da questa storia, riprenditi la casa(se è tua a maggior ragione, se è condivisa è lo stesso) e riprenditi la tua vita.
Vedrai che la fuori ci saranno delle sorprese meravigliose!! 
PS: dopo tre convivenze conosco molto bene tutte le problematiche del caso...


----------



## pazzomania (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> sono deluso triste incazzato spaventato depresso… le ho tutte ma non trovo sbocchi.
> 
> vi ammetto che ho tanta tanta paura, non so cosa sarò in grado di fare con questa depressione, forse ho bisogno davvero di tranquillanti o roba simili ma ho già litigato con famiglia e amici per questa richiesta


Ma va, non sei depresso.

Sei solo giù momentaneamente.

Stai sereno... passerà al 101% , tieni botta.


----------



## Mauricio (27 Luglio 2022)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Amico mio sei giovane e non hai figli quindi parti da una condizione ottimale.
> Liberati da questa storia, riprenditi la casa(se è tua a maggior ragione, se è condivisa è lo stesso) e riprenditi la tua vita.
> Vedrai che la fuori ci saranno delle sorprese meravigliose!!
> PS: dopo tre convivenze conosco molto bene tutte le problematiche del caso...


Sarà una mia fissa, ma non si può sentire che un over 30 (di poco mi pare) sia giovane. Si è un uomo nel pieno della maturità. Certo che si può rifare una vita, ma non è giovane… 

Scusate l’ot


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> hai ragione ma sto troppo male, ora ci sono le vacanze alle porte, ieri è finito il calcetto, ho veramente paura di sta solo e di affrontare questa assurda situazione, non so cosa sarò in grado di fare, ho già perso 4kg in 5 giorni e ieri mi ha fatto sentire ancora peggio…
> Non m’illudo una che mi tratta così è andata sicura ma non capisco perché cerca di farmi stare ancora più male, perché non si mette a sedere 2 minuti e spiegarmi tutto….
> Altra cosa io non daro mai più il mio cuore è tutto me stesso a un altra persona,mai più. Non mi fiderò più di nessuno nella vita





Milo ha scritto:


> sono deluso triste incazzato spaventato depresso… le ho tutte ma non trovo sbocchi.
> 
> vi ammetto che ho tanta tanta paura, non so cosa sarò in grado di fare con questa depressione, forse ho bisogno davvero di tranquillanti o roba simili ma ho già litigato con famiglia e amici per questa richiesta



Non si mette a sedere neanche 2 minuti perchè non saprà neanche lei come dire determinate cose.
Quando l'altro giorno parlavi di lei stressata per il lavoro pesante,gli straordinari,il poco tempo,a quello non ho mai creduto.

Anche io mi sono ritrovato in quella situazione,praticamente ammazzato dal lavoro,sveglia alle 5,doccia,caffe,poi 1h di macchina per andare a lavoro. Inizio alle 7.30,uscita alle 18. Poi un'altra ora di macchina,rientravo a casa alle 19 e praticamente la mia giornata era già bella che finita. Doccia,cena,un pò di coccole con l'amata e poi crollo sul letto. Poi ognuno la prende in maniera diversa,però non metti tutto in discussione e butti via 10 anni per questo motivo.

Più probabile che davvero ci sia un terzo incomodo.
Magari non ha neanche tradito carnalmente eh,magari a quell'età potrebbe avere avuto anche una sbandata via chat con qualche marpione.
Se così fosse,probabile che poi torni anche da te. Ma tu devi essere forte e mandarla a  una volta per tutte.

P.S lascia perdere tranquillanti e farmaci vari,a te serve staccare la spina in maniera netta.
Fatti quella vacanza in Sardegna e porta con te un amico/a.
Questa sarà la miglior medicina possibile


----------



## Route66 (27 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Sarà una mia fissa, ma non si può sentire che un over 30 (di poco mi pare) sia giovane. Si è un uomo nel pieno della maturità. Certo che si può rifare una vita, ma non è giovane…
> 
> Scusate l’ot


Se io che sono un vecchio di m..... di 56 anni parlo con amico del forum di anni 30 non posso che dargli del giovane come in effetti è.
Poi ognuno ha la sua idea in merito e i suoi parametri di riferimento ma il succo del mio discorso era abbastanza chiaro.


----------



## Andrea89 (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> sono deluso triste incazzato spaventato depresso… le ho tutte ma non trovo sbocchi.
> 
> vi ammetto che ho tanta tanta paura, non so cosa sarò in grado di fare con questa depressione, forse ho bisogno davvero di tranquillanti o roba simili ma ho già litigato con famiglia e amici per questa richiesta


Devi “solo” aspettare che la situazione passi e che elabori il tutto, non c’è altro da fare. Esci con gli amici, distraiti e cerca di pensarci il meno possibile. Con lei parlaci solo delle questioni strettamente necessarie (tipo la casa, spero siate in affitto) quindi cerca di restare in buoni rapporti ma riducili al minimo indispensabile.


----------



## joker07 (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> hai ragione ma sto troppo male, ora ci sono le vacanze alle porte, ieri è finito il calcetto, ho veramente paura di sta solo e di affrontare questa assurda situazione, non so cosa sarò in grado di fare, ho già perso 4kg in 5 giorni e ieri mi ha fatto sentire ancora peggio…
> Non m’illudo una che mi tratta così è andata sicura ma non capisco perché cerca di farmi stare ancora più male, perché non si mette a sedere 2 minuti e spiegarmi tutto….
> Altra cosa io non daro mai più il mio cuore è tutto me stesso a un altra persona,mai più. Non mi fiderò più di nessuno nella vita


Perdona la franchezza Milo, ma non ti servono le sue risposte... se è andata a letto con altri non te lo dirà mai ed ulteriori spiegazioni sono classiche frasi fatte, la situazione è già chiara, se dovesse restare è solo per sua convenienza magari economica. Te lo dico per esperienza. Staccati completamente da lei. Se continui a stargli sotto, la sua autostima non farà altro che salire e gli sembrerai ancora più debole.
Ps: se continuate a vivere insieme può darsi che ci finirai per fare il classico s...o d'addio, valuta te se ne vale la pena o no.


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

abbiamo un conto unico e paghiamo tutto li, mutuo bollette spesa la sua macchina ecc, ma gli stipendi sono diversi (in favore mio), lei mutuo e finanziamento non gliela lasciano mai, io solo mutuo invece sì.
Ferie non se ne parla, non uscirei dalla casa di Sardegna, non ho voglia e forza.
Io voglio tornare a casa perché è casa mia e se lei vuole vivere da separata o divide i conti e andarsene lo sa lei.
Sono preoccupato (ma senti te…) che uscire tutte le sere trovando sempre un amica per fare le 2 ed entrare alle 5/6 non sarà la sua vita ed ho paura che caschi in una situazione ancora peggio della mia (attenzione non parlo di sentimenti)…

mi fa sta peggio poi che dopo 10 anni mi ha umiliato, qualsiasi persona sana con un cuore l’avrebbe gestita molto meglio, rispettato, parlato, ripensato 100 volte, non dire certe cose..,.
Tutto questo mi pesa troppo, sommandolo al futuro che devo affrontare io non credo di farcela, lo metto quasi sicuro


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

Sono soffocato da questa situazione non riesco a fare pensare qualcosa per alleviare il dolore, non la reggo non la sopporto
Ho bisogno di qualcosa perché non la reggo questa situazione 
Lei non tornerà mai più e io non riesco ad accettarlo


----------



## ventu84090 (27 Luglio 2022)

Ho letto tutto..l'unica cosa che mi viene da consigliarti è di farti forza facendo quello che ti fa stare bene (calcetto, bici, altri sport o hobby) e soprattutto di non fare nessuna sciocchezza in tutti i sensi...riprendi in mano la tua vita e vedrai che con il tempo si sistema tutto...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> *abbiamo un conto unico e paghiamo tutto li, mutuo bollette spesa la sua macchina ecc, ma gli stipendi sono diversi* (in favore mio), lei mutuo e finanziamento non gliela lasciano mai, io solo mutuo invece sì.
> Ferie non se ne parla, non uscirei dalla casa di Sardegna, non ho voglia e forza.
> Io voglio tornare a casa perché è casa mia e se lei vuole vivere da separata o divide i conti e andarsene lo sa lei.
> Sono preoccupato (ma senti te…) che uscire tutte le sere trovando sempre un amica per fare le 2 ed entrare alle 5/6 non sarà la sua vita ed ho paura che caschi in una situazione ancora peggio della mia (attenzione non parlo di sentimenti)…
> ...



Inizia da questo,un passo alla volta


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Sono soffocato da questa situazione non riesco a fare pensare qualcosa per alleviare il dolore, non la reggo non la sopporto
> Ho bisogno di qualcosa perché non la reggo questa situazione
> Lei non tornerà mai più e io non riesco ad accettarlo


E' il tuo orgoglio che non regge o la paura del cambiamento?
Milo, tu questa ragazza l'hai aiutata e lei si è legata a te anche perchè l'hai fatta stare bene ma la donna che hai oggi davanti è un'altra persona e ti sta chiedendo di lasciarla andare.
Non ti fare altro male cercando di capire o massacrando te stesso entrando in un percorso di autodistruzione.

Delle volte l'amore è vaneggiamento dell'anima.
Se fai un po di mente locale e analizzi ora alcune situazioni capirai che in fin dei conti stava al tuo fianco ma era cambiata già da tempo.
La donna è micidiale quando si impone un cambiamento, l'orologio e i tempi appartengono alla donna.

Noi altri uomini siamo più semplici, genuini e meno calcolatori nel modo di amare.


----------



## Igniorante (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Sono soffocato da questa situazione non riesco a fare pensare qualcosa per alleviare il dolore, non la reggo non la sopporto
> Ho bisogno di qualcosa perché non la reggo questa situazione
> Lei non tornerà mai più e io non riesco ad accettarlo



Ciao fratello, ho cominciato ieri a leggere questa discussione ed ovviamente mi dispiace veramente tanto per la tua situazione.
Quello che nel mio piccolo posso dirti è che, sì, sicuramente lei poteva e doveva gestire il tutto in maniera diversa, possibilmente più matura ed immediata, non a cose fatte... È anche vero che certe cose son difficili da affrontare, all'inizio si pensa che possano risolversi da sole e quando poi ci si accorge che il problema è diventato più grosso è ormai troppo tardi.
Fai in modo di riprendere in mano la tua vita, se hai qualche passatempo o interesse dedicatici anima e corpo... In questi momenti è importante tenersi impegnati, aiuta a non pensare o comunque a farlo in modo più lucido.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Luglio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ciao fratello, ho cominciato ieri a leggere questa discussione ed ovviamente mi dispiace veramente tanto per la tua situazione.
> Quello che nel mio piccolo posso dirti è che, sì, sicuramente lei poteva e doveva gestire il tutto in maniera diversa, possibilmente più matura ed immediata, non a cose fatte... *È anche vero che certe cose son difficili da affrontare, all'inizio si pensa che possano risolversi da sole e quando poi ci si accorge che il problema è diventato più grosso è ormai troppo tardi.*
> Fai in modo di riprendere in mano la tua vita, se hai qualche passatempo o interesse dedicatici anima e corpo... In questi momenti è importante tenersi impegnati, aiuta a non pensare o comunque a farlo in modo più lucido.
> Un abbraccio.


Bravissimo.


----------



## Beppe85 (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> ah su quello gli ho detto subito che torno a casa, perché è anche mia e io a differenza sua me la posso permettere.
> Stasera ha la cena in casa con le sue amiche che mi ha detto che ci parlava di questo casino (quante cazzate…), quindi per non fare figurette ci tornerò domani


Bravo! Tornaci convinto e cattivo. Vivi per bene la tua vita, esci e vai a divertirti. Deve essere lei a guardare te e non tu a continuare a guardarla con aria disperata. Ricordale che il mondo è pieno di topa!


----------



## Route66 (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> *abbiamo un conto unico e paghiamo tutto li, mutuo bollette spesa la sua macchina ecc,* ma gli stipendi sono diversi (in favore mio), lei mutuo e finanziamento non gliela lasciano mai, io solo mutuo invece sì.
> Ferie non se ne parla, non uscirei dalla casa di Sardegna, non ho voglia e forza.
> Io voglio tornare a casa perché è casa mia e se lei vuole vivere da separata o divide i conti e andarsene lo sa lei.
> Sono preoccupato (ma senti te…) che uscire tutte le sere trovando sempre un amica per fare le 2 ed entrare alle 5/6 non sarà la sua vita ed ho paura che caschi in una situazione ancora peggio della mia (attenzione non parlo di sentimenti)…
> ...


Piccolo consiglio in merito.... indipendentemente che il conto condiviso sia un conto a parte sul quale fate dei giroconti mensili oppure, nella peggiore delle ipotesi, sia in effetti l'unico conto che avete tienilo bene sotto controllo in questo periodo perchè finchè ci sono problemi di "cuore" va bene ma se subentrano anche quelli legati ai soldi poi scatta la rissa e finisce male!!


----------



## Mauricio (27 Luglio 2022)

@Milo 
Metto il cappello da commercialista e mi permetto di darti consigli economici:
Premesso che a parer mio un conto unico se c’è una disparità di stipendio significativa non è una buona scelta (proprio per situazioni del genere), dovete stabilire come dividervi il saldo ed eventuali investimenti. 
Te ne apri uno tutto tuo e ci accrediti lo stipendio. Magari non ti sembra importante, ma se lei domani si sveglia male, essendo il conto cointestato, lo può svuotare ed oltre al danno avresti la beffa.
Poi ripeto, se non ha disponibilità per pagarti la metà della casa, nessun problema: la mettete in vendita o affitto (se questo riuscisse a coprire la rata del mutuo, ma poi ci sarebbero altre questioni fiscali, lo lascerei come piano B al momento). 
Perchè siete entrambi debitori solidalmente verso la banca, e se lei non paga, essendo il mutuo cointestato, i soldi totali della rata li devi pagare te. Poi non so a chi sia effettivamente intestata la casa, da capire anche quello. Ripeto, son situazioni assolutamente da affrontare anche con lei. Sennò poi si rischia davvero che finisca male, anche a livello economico.


----------



## Igniorante (27 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bravissimo.



È sempre molto facile dare le colpe solo all'altra persona perché magari prende la decisione finale, ma praticamente sempre le problematiche si creano e si sviluppano per comportamenti di entrambe le parti.
E non per forza devono essere mancanze o atteggiamenti negativi "gravi"... Può essere qualche like sui social, qualche partita di troppo alla PlayStation, un periodo di stress o di troppi litigi, cose che ci stanno insomma... Quindi quello che consiglierei al nostro fratello rossonero è di ponderare la situazione col giusto equilibrio, non è colpa di lui che sicuramente è quello che ci ha messo più sentimento, ma non per forza deve esserci qualcuno che ha colpa (a meno che non vengano fuori tradimenti o altro).
Prendersi cura di sé stessi è l'unica soluzione, perché quando uno vuol bene a sé stesso può affrontare i momenti negativi con un po' di spirito in più.
E, in secondo luogo, far passare qualche tempo senza sentirla o comunque limitando il più possibile i contatti... Magari scopre di voler tornare sui suoi passi, è giusto che entrambi si prendano del tempo per provare a star da soli.


----------



## danjr (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Sono soffocato da questa situazione non riesco a fare pensare qualcosa per alleviare il dolore, non la reggo non la sopporto
> Ho bisogno di qualcosa perché non la reggo questa situazione
> Lei non tornerà mai più e io non riesco ad accettarlo



Devi comunque accettare la sua decisione e farle fare la vita che vorrà fare, perché non sei suo pare o il suo tutore. Per quanto si sia comportata male e per quanto male ti faccia stare, devi accettarlo e andare oltre. Il tuo più grande alleato è il tempo, più passa e più sistema le cose, ma non farla diventare un’ossessione o non ne esci più


----------



## Victorss (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi scusate ma la situazione mia mentale e fisica è precipitata, ho già perso 4kg, con lei non sapevo più come reagire, non vivo a casa nostra da sabato, avevo smesso di rispondergli se mai mi scriveva (mi ha chiesto una volta come stavo), ma tutti i giorni fa le 2 di notte, e io pazzo che controllo.
> Stasera alle 2 non c’era, entro a casa con un mio amico per vedere in che condizioni era la casa, ovviamente solita fortuna torna lei, avevo una scusa vera che dovevo rendere una cosa al mio amico, poi visto che c’ero ormai il danno è fatto e ci parlo.
> Mi ha rovinato, mi ha detto non mi ama più, del resto non sa nulla, se ci ripensa o no, ha detto che domanisera cena in casa con le amiche e ci parla. Grazie non mi ami oggi domani cambia qualcosa perché te lo dicono loro certo.
> 
> ...


Amico Milo, come molti altri sarò molto franco. Le probabilità che abbia un altro o che stia attraversando una fase di innamoramento per un altro uomo sono molto alte se non quasi certe.
Il comportamento è tipico, anche noi uomini lo facciamo quando ci infatuiamo di un altra.
Purtroppo in questo momento non ha avuto la razionalità e il coraggio di dirti quello che le stava succedendo. E andando avanti questa sua cotta sta diventando qualcosa di più, che l ha portata addirittura a scegliere questo sentimento al posto che una storia di 10 anni. Forse non è troppo tardi, non è detto che ti abbia tradito. 
Ma devi essere molto forte e schietto davanti a lei. Poi per i fatti tuoi piangi pure per tutto il giorno ma se davanti a lei ti mostri in quello stato l'hai persa per sempre. 
Innanzitutto devi ESIGERE che lei si sieda e ti ascolti, e devi chiaramente dirle che ti deve spiegare cosa sta succedendo con questa altra persona di cui si è innamorata. E poi è bruttino da dire, ma devi sbatterla fuori di casa almeno momentaneamente.
Ha scelto lei di rinunciare a tutto quello che avete costruito in 10 anni, se ne prenda le sue responsabilità. 
Metti la maschera da duro e recita la tua parte, vedrai che oltre a stare meglio tu lei smetterà di trattarti con strafottenza e superficialità. 
So per esperienza che fa molto male, anzi malissimo ma devi avere la forza di cambiare atteggiamento, non farti vedere da lei in questo stato, peggiori e di molto la situazione.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Luglio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> È sempre molto facile dare le colpe solo all'altra persona perché magari prende la decisione finale, ma praticamente sempre le problematiche si creano e si sviluppano per comportamenti di entrambe le parti.
> E non per forza devono essere mancanze o atteggiamenti negativi "gravi"... Può essere qualche like sui social, qualche partita di troppo alla PlayStation, un periodo di stress o di troppi litigi, cose che ci stanno insomma... Quindi quello che consiglierei al nostro fratello rossonero è di ponderare la situazione col giusto equilibrio, non è colpa di lui che sicuramente è quello che ci ha messo più sentimento, ma non per forza deve esserci qualcuno che ha colpa (a meno che non vengano fuori tradimenti o altro).
> Prendersi cura di sé stessi è l'unica soluzione, perché quando uno vuol bene a sé stesso può affrontare i momenti negativi con un po' di spirito in più.
> E, in secondo luogo, far passare qualche tempo senza sentirla o comunque limitando il più possibile i contatti... Magari scopre di voler tornare sui suoi passi, è giusto che entrambi si prendano del tempo per provare a star da soli.


Di certo in questa fase non si può vivere assieme.

Guarda io non sono uno sciupafemmine nel senso più pratico del termine ma ha sempre avuto grazie a dio belle donne.
Le ho sempre saputo parlare e ho sempre saputo ascoltare ma delle volte hanno delle uscite che davvero ti lasciano di sasso perchè non ti capaciti di come possano anche solo pensare certe cose.
Sono diverse da noi, c'è poco da fare .
Vivono di istinti e tempi.

C'è il tempo in cui vogliono essere il centro del tuo mondo e il tempo che chiedono spazio.
Bisogna capirle per dar loro filo da torcere.
Guai ad adagiarsi perchè la perdi e la puoi perdere pure avendola al fianco eh.


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' il tuo orgoglio che non regge o la paura del cambiamento?
> Milo, tu questa ragazza l'hai aiutata e lei si è legata a te anche perchè l'hai fatta stare bene ma la donna che hai oggi davanti è un'altra persona e ti sta chiedendo di lasciarla andare.
> Non ti fare altro male cercando di capire o massacrando te stesso entrando in un percorso di autodistruzione.
> 
> ...




Entrambi, è una cosa che non posso reggere e visto la sicurezza sua e che non posso fare niente, mi ammazza pensare che sarà impossibile tornare con lei e che non riesco r non voglio ad andare avanti
hai detto bene è autodistruzione ma ho paura cosa succede quando scoppio... davvero...

è un altra persona da anni ma quella persona aveva deciso lei di andare a convivere con me ed altre scelte sempre sue...

a questa età e dopo 10 anni ormai vivevo la routine del percorso della vita, lavorare tornare da lei e continuare con i passi successivi della vita...

non accetto, non posso e non voglio ripartire da 0, è assurdo ma vi dico la verità, e non so cosa mi succederà...


----------



## Igniorante (27 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Di certo in questa fase non si può vivere assieme.
> 
> Guarda io non sono uno sciupafemmine nel senso più pratico del termine ma ha sempre avuto grazie a dio belle donne.
> Le ho sempre saputo parlare e ho sempre saputo ascoltare ma delle volte hanno delle uscite che davvero ti lasciano di sasso perchè non ti capaciti di come possano anche solo pensare certe cose.
> ...



Esatto.
A volte basta pochissimo per farle allontanare altre volte invece puoi combinargliene di ogni e ti resteranno accanto.
È anche una questione di caratteri, di momenti personali, di intensità di innamoramento.
Va accettato e basta, anzi a fare troppa pressione c'è solo il rischio di far "danni".


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Inizia da questo,un passo alla volta



quello sicuro, ma da quanto sto male, penso solo a quei giorni che vivremo insieme da separati, ma anche solo incrociarla 10 minuti al giorno mi solleva un pò di peso dal dolore, solo che quando finirà e non la vedrò mai più li ho paura di cosa potrò fare su me stesso...


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ciao fratello, ho cominciato ieri a leggere questa discussione ed ovviamente mi dispiace veramente tanto per la tua situazione.
> Quello che nel mio piccolo posso dirti è che, sì, sicuramente lei poteva e doveva gestire il tutto in maniera diversa, possibilmente più matura ed immediata, non a cose fatte... È anche vero che certe cose son difficili da affrontare, all'inizio si pensa che possano risolversi da sole e quando poi ci si accorge che il problema è diventato più grosso è ormai troppo tardi.
> Fai in modo di riprendere in mano la tua vita, se hai qualche passatempo o interesse dedicatici anima e corpo... In questi momenti è importante tenersi impegnati, aiuta a non pensare o comunque a farlo in modo più lucido.
> Un abbraccio.



il problema è anche il periodo, alle porte delle ferie, ieri è finito il calcetto, tra poco partono gli amici, hanno provato a convincermi ma non ci vado assolutamente... 

ho paura ragazzi ve lo dico apertamente


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Entrambi, è una cosa che non posso reggere e visto la sicurezza sua e che non posso fare niente, mi ammazza pensare che sarà impossibile tornare con lei e che non riesco r non voglio ad andare avanti
> hai detto bene è autodistruzione ma ho paura cosa succede quando scoppio... davvero...
> 
> è un altra persona da anni ma quella persona aveva deciso lei di andare a convivere con me ed altre scelte sempre sue...
> ...


Non dire caxxate milo, l'uomo rinasce mille volte come la fenice.
Secondo me lei ti evita perchè capisce che non sei emotivamente pronto a parlarne e se ne guarda dal farti altro male.
Tutto sommato non può non volerti bene e quello lo puoi anche pretendere ma l'amore no.. le chiederesti di snaturarsi.

Il percorso interiore devi farlo tu, lei l'ha già fatto.

Riprendi in pugno la tua vita anche se capisco che ora vivi l'angoscia di un mondo che si è frantumato.


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Piccolo consiglio in merito.... indipendentemente che il conto condiviso sia un conto a parte sul quale fate dei giroconti mensili oppure, nella peggiore delle ipotesi, sia in effetti l'unico conto che avete tienilo bene sotto controllo in questo periodo perchè finchè ci sono problemi di "cuore" va bene ma se subentrano anche quelli legati ai soldi poi scatta la rissa e finisce male!!



lo controllo giornalmente


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> @Milo
> Metto il cappello da commercialista e mi permetto di darti consigli economici:
> Premesso che a parer mio un conto unico se c’è una disparità di stipendio significativa non è una buona scelta (proprio per situazioni del genere), dovete stabilire come dividervi il saldo ed eventuali investimenti.
> Te ne apri uno tutto tuo e ci accrediti lo stipendio. Magari non ti sembra importante, ma se lei domani si sveglia male, essendo il conto cointestato, lo può svuotare ed oltre al danno avresti la beffa.
> ...



su quello sono abbastanza tranquillo, si divide il conto e mi accollo io il mutuo e lei se ne va. da capire i mobili come fare e quello che ha pagato lei finora del mutuo...


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Devi comunque accettare la sua decisione e farle fare la vita che vorrà fare, perché non sei suo pare o il suo tutore. Per quanto si sia comportata male e per quanto male ti faccia stare, devi accettarlo e andare oltre. Il tuo più grande alleato è il tempo, più passa e più sistema le cose, ma non farla diventare un’ossessione o non ne esci più



io non riesco ad accettarlo e non riesco ad andare avanti, ho bisogno di un aiuto e serio ma non so di cosa...


----------



## Route66 (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Entrambi, è una cosa che non posso reggere e visto la sicurezza sua e che non posso fare niente, mi ammazza pensare che sarà impossibile tornare con lei e che non riesco r non voglio ad andare avanti
> hai detto bene è autodistruzione ma ho paura cosa succede quando scoppio... davvero...
> 
> è un altra persona da anni ma quella persona aveva deciso lei di andare a convivere con me ed altre scelte sempre sue...
> ...


E invece no!!
Ripartire da zero sarà una delle più belle avventure della tua vita, una di quelle che ti ricorderai per sempre....
E ce lo verrai a ricordare il prossimo anno quando a maggio o quando sarà festeggeremo assieme la seconda stella!!


----------



## Mauricio (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> lo controllo giornalmente


E quindi? Oggi vedi 100, domani controlli e c’è zero. Poi glieli vai a chiedere? Così non serve a nulla. Per la divisione, per dire, se te versi 2.000 al mese e lei 1.000, spero che non la farete al 50%, perchè non è giusto.

Per la parte sentimentale, mi dispiace perchè non voglio sembrare cattivo e sono stato io nella tua situazione quindi capisco, ma fattene una ragione e non piangerti addosso! La tua vita non finisce per una ragazza, ce ne sono miliardi! Ed anche rimanessi solo, sticazzi, si vive bene (e forse meglio potrebbero dire alcuni) anche senza! Prendi atto della sua decisione, sistemate la parte economica e tanti saluti.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> io non riesco ad accettarlo e non riesco ad andare avanti, ho bisogno di un aiuto e serio ma non so di cosa...


Se hai bisogno di parlare con uno psicologo che ti aiuti a far chiarezza nei tuoi sentimenti e nei tuoi pensieri prendilo in considerazione perchè non c'è assolutamente nulla di male.
L'abbraccio di cari e amici è un rifugio ma delle volte danno anche consigli sbagliati.

Ovviamente noi per te ci siamo e ci saremo sempre.


----------



## Giofa (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> il problema è anche il periodo, alle porte delle ferie, ieri è finito il calcetto, tra poco partono gli amici, hanno provato a convincermi ma non ci vado assolutamente...
> 
> ho paura ragazzi ve lo dico apertamente


Milo mi spiace sapere che stai così però purtroppo devi solo resistere. Lei magari ora si sentirà leggera (e la cosa fa arrabbiare) perché magari la situazione era diventata insostenibile, per quello si svaga. Non per forza c'è un altro. Tu ora stai a pezzi ed è normale, non puoi fare altro che farti invadere dal dolore e dallo sconforto, devi solo avere la forza di resistere e quando sarà il momento rialzarti. La vita è meravigliosa e ti può svoltare in un attimo, allontana i cattivi pensieri sul futuro perché te li costruisci tu nella tua testa. Ora affronta il momento e vedrai che tra poco vedrai tutto sotto una luce diversa. Passerai un'estate di mxxxa, pazienza ce ne saranno decine di stupende in futuro


----------



## Swaitak (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> io non riesco ad accettarlo e non riesco ad andare avanti, ho bisogno di un aiuto e serio ma non so di cosa...


di sicuro non prendere farmaci di testa tua.. vai da un professionista al massimo


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> io non riesco ad accettarlo e non riesco ad andare avanti, ho bisogno di un aiuto e serio ma non so di cosa...


Se ti può esser di aiuto io quando ho passato momenti simili ho provato a fare viaggi con gli amici più cari.

Non ti azzardare a spulciare nelle sue cose e non lanciare messaggi criptici che entri un un tunnel della distruzione.


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

i genitori suoi (separati, quindi hanno poco valore decisionale per lei) shockati, suo padre ha anche pianto con me, amiche dispiaciute i miei genitori incazzati neri i miei amici non capiscono...

ragazzi davvero non so che fine farò... è troppo per me, il/i problema/i sono più più grandi di me, e mi stanno schiacciando


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se ti può esser di aiuto io quando ho passato momenti simili ho provato a fare viaggi con gli amici più cari.
> 
> Non ti azzardare a spulciare nelle sue cose e non lanciare messaggi criptici che entri un un tunnel della distruzione.



ci sono già nel tunnel... l'unica cosa sicura che ho adesso nella vita è che sono in quel tunnel... proprio quello...

e mi sa che per vendetta glielo dirò.. chissà un giorno inizi ad avere certi timori... ecco almeno inizia a provare 1/100000 di quello che provo io


----------



## ventu84090 (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> i genitori suoi (separati, quindi hanno poco valore decisionale per lei) shockati, suo padre ha anche pianto con me, amiche dispiaciute i miei genitori incazzati neri i miei amici non capiscono...
> 
> ragazzi davvero non so che fine farò... è troppo per me, il/i problema/i sono più più grandi di me, e mi stanno schiacciando



Come avevo scritto prima l'importante è non fare nessun tipo di sciocchezza...con la salute e la forza di volonta si risolve tutto...comunque come ha già consigliato qualcuno puoi intraprendere un percorso con uno specialista...non c'è niente di male e se fosse per me dovrebbe essere messa una legge per considerarlo come il dottore di famiglia...


----------



## sunburn (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> non accetto, non posso e non voglio ripartire da 0, è assurdo ma vi dico la verità, e non so cosa mi succederà...


Ma tu non riparti da zero. Hai un lavoro che ti consente di pagare un mutuo(molti tuoi coetanei no), hai degli amici e degli hobby.
Per dirla alla Troisi, ricominci da tre. Che, peraltro, è il numero perfetto.

Ps: fossi in te la vacanza la farei; sicuramente ti aiuterebbe a staccarti e a distrarti; e, prorpio mal che vada, stare a casa per stare a casa, tanto vale farlo con amici e vicino a uno dei mari più belli del mondo.


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

ma ci deve essere una comunità come per i drogati, io tutto questo dolore e questa vita distrutta non lo accetto non lo affronto, è troppo per me ed ora capisco perchè tanti arrivano a tanto (su se stessi, specifico, io per lei provo delusione ma la amo ancora)... sono parole orribili ma io mi sento così...


----------



## cris (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi scusate ma la situazione mia mentale e fisica è precipitata, ho già perso 4kg, con lei non sapevo più come reagire, non vivo a casa nostra da sabato, avevo smesso di rispondergli se mai mi scriveva (mi ha chiesto una volta come stavo), ma tutti i giorni fa le 2 di notte, e io pazzo che controllo.
> Stasera alle 2 non c’era, entro a casa con un mio amico per vedere in che condizioni era la casa, ovviamente solita fortuna torna lei, avevo una scusa vera che dovevo rendere una cosa al mio amico, poi visto che c’ero ormai il danno è fatto e ci parlo.
> Mi ha rovinato, *mi ha detto non mi ama più*, del resto non sa nulla, se ci ripensa o no, ha detto che domanisera cena in casa con le amiche e ci parla. Grazie non mi ami oggi domani cambia qualcosa perché te lo dicono loro certo.
> 
> ...


Direi Che non ce nulla piu da aggiungere.
Liberati di questa situazione quanto prima. Andra meglio. Forza.
Il tempo cura tutto quando si parla di sentimenti e cuori spezzati.


----------



## cris (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> io non riesco ad accettarlo e non riesco ad andare avanti, ho bisogno di un aiuto e serio ma non so di cosa...


Cerca una psicoterapeuta. Non averne vergogna. Ti aiutera. Lo sto facendo anche io per la mia malattia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> ah su quello gli ho detto subito che torno a casa, perché è anche mia e io a differenza sua me la posso permettere.
> Stasera ha la cena in casa con le sue amiche che mi ha detto che ci parlava di questo casino (quante cazzate…), quindi per non fare figurette ci tornerò domani


ao milo io ti capisco ala grande si sta da cani ma ripigliati un po'!!!!!

non si può sentire che hai perso 4 chili in 5 giorni. ma quanto pesi?
com'è la situazione casa? a metà? mutuo?
pensi di esser brutto o lei troppo figa per trovarne una uguale? se non è così passa tutto!

spiegaci bene queste cose, la paura deve avere dei fondamenti.


----------



## Victorss (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> ma ci deve essere una comunità come per i drogati, io tutto questo dolore e questa vita distrutta non lo accetto non lo affronto, è troppo per me ed ora capisco perchè tanti arrivano a tanto (su se stessi, specifico, io per lei provo delusione ma la amo ancora)... sono parole orribili ma io mi sento così...


Milo ti capisco il dolore è forte ora e sembra impossibile sopportarlo ma fai come ti ho detto son sicuro che ti sentirai meglio.
E come altri ti han detto devi stringere i denti in questo momento, è durissima ma devi resistere. Il tempo è tuo alleato, ogni perdita guarisce col tempo. Non pensare che la tua vita sia finita dopo questo, c è gente che si rifà una famiglia con un altra persona a 50 anni e oltre. So che tu non lo volevi ma se deve accadere affrontalo, ora fa malissimo un giorno ci sorriderai sopra te lo garantisco!
Soprattutto non escludo che se tu riesci a mostrarti forte e determinato lei possa cambiare atteggiamento e non dico tornare sui suoi passi ma almeno spiegarsi meglio e cambiare atteggiamento.


----------



## Mauricio (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> ma ci deve essere una comunità come per i drogati, io tutto questo dolore e questa vita distrutta non lo accetto non lo affronto, è troppo per me ed ora capisco perchè tanti arrivano a tanto (su se stessi, specifico, io per lei provo delusione ma la amo ancora)... sono parole orribili ma io mi sento così...


Quando ero giovane, per cui sotto i 30 dal mio punto di vista, un mio amico che stimavo molto per i successi lavorativi, si è tolto la vita per questo praticamente. Cosa ha ottenuto? Forse lui avrà anche smesso di soffrire, ma ha fatto stare male i suoi cari.
Sono sciocchezze che si pensano quando si è giù, sfido chiunque a dire che almeno una volta non ci abbia pensato al suicidio (non c’è bisogno di avere paura a pronunciare questa parola). 
Ma poi si razionalizza, e passa, te lo stiamo dicendo tutti. Ti ha mollato la ragazza, pensi di essere l’unico sulla terra che abbia vissuto questo? No. Fa parte della vita purtroppo, ma sono esperienze che fanno crescere.
Dal tuo rifiuto ad accettare la realtà e la fine della storia, direi che sei ancora nella prima fase del lutto, ovvero la negazione.
Ripeto, fossero questi i problemi della vita! Questo non vuol dire che vivere con una persona e amarla, se un giorno tutto finisce, sia una cosa da nulla. Ma ci sono cose ben peggiori che non serve nemmeno che le elenchi. Per cui se hai bisogno di uno specialista, vacci. Se pensi che i tuoi amici ti possano aiutare, stai con loro. Ma quello che stai vivendo non è assolutamente un problema insormontabile, e il suicidio (o peggio ancora l’omicidio della partner) non servono a nulla. Meglio essere chiari, perchè non conoscendoti, è bene mettere le cose in chiaro. Se hai bisogno di aiuto chiedilo.


----------



## unbreakable (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> ma ci deve essere una comunità come per i drogati, io tutto questo dolore e questa vita distrutta non lo accetto non lo affronto, è troppo per me ed ora capisco perchè tanti arrivano a tanto (su se stessi, specifico, io per lei provo delusione ma la amo ancora)... sono parole orribili ma io mi sento così...


Ricordati sempre chi ha dei mali incurabili..questo per dire che ok è umano stare male ma sti discorsi perdonami mi sembrano esagerati..datti un pò di tempo per il dolore e poi volta pagina..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> ci sono già nel tunnel... l'unica cosa sicura che ho adesso nella vita è che sono in quel tunnel... proprio quello...
> 
> *e mi sa che per vendetta glielo dirò.. chissà un giorno inizi ad avere certi timori... ecco almeno inizia a provare 1/100000 di quello che provo io*



Lascia perdere Milo,certe persone ci godono nel causare queste sofferenze.
Non so se sia il suo caso,ma lascia comunque perdere.

Tanto sarebbe una "vendetta" inutile,sia per te,perchè non ti farà certo stare meglio,sia per lei,che se considera già finita la storia non gli fregherà più niente ne dei tuoi sentimenti e ne del tuo stato d'animo.


----------



## danjr (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> il problema è anche il periodo, alle porte delle ferie, ieri è finito il calcetto, tra poco partono gli amici, hanno provato a convincermi ma non ci vado assolutamente...
> 
> ho paura ragazzi ve lo dico apertamente


Ma vai su… a costo di farti tutte le
Vacanze chiuso in albergo, ma ameno non la
Vedi per più tempo continuativo e questo non può che farti bene


----------



## Zanc9 (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> i genitori suoi (separati, quindi hanno poco valore decisionale per lei) shockati, suo padre ha anche pianto con me, amiche dispiaciute i miei genitori incazzati neri i miei amici non capiscono...
> 
> ragazzi davvero non so che fine farò... è troppo per me, il/i problema/i sono più più grandi di me, e mi stanno schiacciando


Milo credimi, ti stai comportando esattamente come feci io anni fa quasi nella stessa situazione. E' difficilissimo, ma SMETTI DI VITTIMIZZARTI, smetti di dire a tutti quanto sei depresso, smetti di cercare consenso con persone legate a lei (amiche sue, genitori ecc) che ti dicano quanto lei sta sbagliando e quanto invece tu sia la vittima della situazione. Parla con i TUOI AMICI, ma parlaci per sfogarti e svagarti. Non ti fare nemmeno passare per l'anticamere del cervello cose tipo "lei in questo momento non sta bene, non sa quello che fa, poi magari rinsavisce e viene a chiedere scusa" , NO! Sono cose che il tuo "lutto" ti porterà a pensare ma la realtà è che ti sfuggeranno sempre dei particolari per capire il quadro della situazione...non puoi entrarle nella testa in questo momento, dimostrati forte anche ai suoi occhi, pretendi una risposta e metti dei paletti, una deadline. "entro venerdì voglio che trovi il coraggio di dirmi cosa sta succedendo, altrimenti è finita e te ne vai"...secondo me su una cosa simile non ci dovrebbe essere troppo da pensare


----------



## danjr (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> ci sono già nel tunnel... l'unica cosa sicura che ho adesso nella vita è che sono in quel tunnel... proprio quello...
> 
> e mi sa che per vendetta glielo dirò.. chissà un giorno inizi ad avere certi timori... ecco almeno inizia a provare 1/100000 di quello che provo io


Però se ci pensi non è un comportamento corretto nemmeno il tuo. Ok, può averti trattato male finché vuoi, fatto soffrire, ecc.
Però lo avrà fatto sicuramente in modo involontario o senza l’intenzione di farlo. 
Una persona deve essere comunque libera di poter cambiare anche dopo 100 anni di fidanzamento per dire.


----------



## Igniorante (27 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Però se ci pensi non è un comportamento corretto nemmeno il tuo. Ok, può averti trattato male finché vuoi, fatto soffrire, ecc.
> Però lo avrà fatto sicuramente in modo involontario o senza l’intenzione di farlo.
> Una persona deve essere comunque libera di poter cambiare anche dopo 100 anni di fidanzamento per dire.



Quoto, altrimenti non è amore.
A maggior ragione se si arriva al punto di far pesare i propri malumori e la propria depressione.
Equivarrebbe a chiedere all'altra persona di restare insieme, da infelice, pur di far contenti noi.
Spero che @Milo ci pensi bene ed agisca con maturità.


----------



## Milanoide (27 Luglio 2022)

Oltre a quanto ti hanno scritto gli altri consiglio cura a base di elementi naturali.
Mare e vento.
Sei toscano.
Se del Nord vai a Vada, spiagge bianche, quelle del "+topa - soda". C'è topa da paura. Ma tu ci vai per iscriverti ad un corso di Kitesurf, windsurf, barca a vela.
Se, sei del sud vai a Talamone. Attività come sopra ed anche un bel corso sub non sarebbe male.
Lascia che il vento e gli orizzonti portino via i pensieri, piano, piano.


----------



## Dexter (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> ma ci deve essere una comunità come per i drogati, io tutto questo dolore e questa vita distrutta non lo accetto non lo affronto, è troppo per me ed ora capisco perchè tanti arrivano a tanto (su se stessi, specifico, io per lei provo delusione ma la amo ancora)... sono parole orribili ma io mi sento così...


Spreco energie nervose per risponderti perché ci soffro ancora a distanza di anni e non ho proprio voglia di parlarne, ma ti vedo in seria difficoltà e non mi pare che gli altri commenti aiutino più di tanto e centrino il punto. Sembra stupido ma in primis devi capire che nel tuo status mentale ci sono passati tutti, anche se da più giovani (sei un po' immaturo in questo, e non é colpa tua ma dipende dalla durata della relazione in relazione alla tua età). In questo momento sei devastato, e pensi, anzi, sei certo, che quella fosse la donna della tua vita, che non avrai mai la stessa sintonia con nessun'altra donna al mondo (AHAHAHA), ma soprattutto che hai buttato anni della tua vita a "salvare" una persona senza che questa abbia mostrato un briciolo di riconoscenza. Quest'ultimo pensiero ce l avrai per anni ed anni, dovrai conviverci...MA quando proverai qualcosa per un'altra donna, sarà diverso, più razionale ma ugualmente fantastico, e capirai che gli anni "buttati" ti sono serviti per far funzionare meglio una relazione (le quali NON durano in eterno, fattene una ragione) . Non avere paura del futuro, credimi...é normalissimo provare istinti suicidi e tutto ciò che stai provando in questo momento, normalissimo. Tu credi di essere più distrutto di altri, invece in tantissimi sappiamo perfettamente cosa stai provando e pensando in questo istante. Non che serva a qualcosa stare tutti sulla stessa barca, ma mi sembra che ti stia facendo paranoie legate al tuo stato d'animo che invece sono reazioni naturali dell'uomo ad un evento simile. Era la migliore del mondo vero? Sisi certo... l'unica donna perfettamente adatta a te, non ne troverai mai un'altra con cui stare meglio  Lo so che lo pensi, é normale. Io persi 10kg in 3 mesi, e sono sempre stato un palestrato tamarro con gli addominali, figurati...passa passa, é una fase della vita. Altri trascinano la relazione fino ai 40 (con figli), altri per sempre....la "sveglia" prima arriva e meglio é, piangi più che puoi e amen. Detto questo, IL consiglio: lei non esiste più. Blocca social e telefono, non andare più nei posti dove puoi incrociarla, il tutto per almeno 1 anno. Non chiedere di lei, evitala, fingi sia morta. E questo consiglio vale SIA per staccartene prima possibile e "ricominciare", SIA se sfortunatamente le cose dovessero sistemarsi...sparisci e non sbagli mai. Buona vita Milo, se pensi di farla finita immagina che non hai ancora visto il Monte Fuji o il Cairo al fianco di una persona che ti vuole veramente bene


----------



## Mauricio (27 Luglio 2022)

Scusa @Dexter e quale sarebbe il punto che gli altri non hanno centrato? Hai più o meno raccolto quello che tutti gli abbiamo scritto in un bel discorso equilibrato.


----------



## Dexter (27 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Scusa @Dexter e quale sarebbe il punto che gli altri non hanno centrato? Hai scritto cose assolutamente condivisibili in un bel discorso…


Esci, occupati delle tue passioni, distraiti...consigli simili nel suo stato d'animo creano solamente più ansia. Anche il "fra qualche giorno/mese sarà tutto finito" é una bugia, ci pensi fino a quando non trovi un'altra donna che ti piace, può durare anni quindi. Bisogna esserci passati, ma si passa


----------



## Mauricio (27 Luglio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Esci, occupati delle tue passioni, distraiti...consigli simili nel suo stato d'animo creano solamente più ansia. Anche il "fra qualche giorno/mese sarà tutto finito" é una bugia, ci pensi fino a quando non trovi un'altra donna che ti piace, può durare anni quindi. Bisogna esserci passati, ma si passa


Son d’accordo in parte, non è che distraendoti passa. Poi la notte ci si pensa uguale. Ma non condivido che passa solo quando si trova un’altra, non è detto. Si può iniziare a stare bene anche da soli come dicevo qualche post fa. Anzi bisogna stare bene prima da soli, e poi si può stare bene con un’altra persona.


----------



## Dexter (27 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Son d’accordo in parte, non è che distraendoti passa. Poi la notte ci si pensa uguale. Ma non condivido che passa solo quando si trova un’altra, non è detto. Si può iniziare a stare bene anche da soli come dicevo qualche post fa. Anzi bisogna stare bene prima da soli con se stessi, e poi si può stare bene con un’altra persona.


Si concordo, é la base. Ma impari a stare solo con te stesso nella fase di "ripresa", in cui soffri come un cane  che, ripeto, può durare anche anni.


----------



## danjr (27 Luglio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Esci, occupati delle tue passioni, distraiti...consigli simili nel suo stato d'animo creano solamente più ansia. Anche il "fra qualche giorno/mese sarà tutto finito" é una bugia, ci pensi fino a quando non trovi un'altra donna che ti piace, può durare anni quindi. Bisogna esserci passati, ma si passa


Ma no... parti dal presupposto sbagliato "ci pensi fino a quando trovi un'altra donna".... non è vero. il tempo aiuta sempre, certo non un paio di giorni o un paio di settimane. Gli si prospettano mesi di star male, tra alti e bassi, ma poi elabori il lutto e piano piano il dolore passa, perché siamo programmati per fare cosi'. Anzi, io penso debba riuscire a stare bene anche da solo al momento, perché mi pare di capire esista appunto l'ansia di non aver qualcuno al proprio fianco...


----------



## Igniorante (27 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Son d’accordo in parte, non è che distraendoti passa. Poi la notte ci si pensa uguale. Ma non condivido che passa solo quando si trova un’altra, non è detto. Si può iniziare a stare bene anche da soli come dicevo qualche post fa. Anzi bisogna stare bene prima da soli, e poi si può stare bene con un’altra persona.



Assolutamente, è prioritario imparare a star bene da soli e a volersi più bene.
Uscire serve fino a un certo punto, come hai detto tu la notte ci si pensa comunque.
Anche divertirsi, andare con altre può non servire a niente perché non prendono allo stesso livello.
Il fatto di trovare un'altra, in sostanza, lascia il tempo che trova se prima non si sta bene di testa...commento giustissimo.


----------



## Davidoff (27 Luglio 2022)

Comunque serva da lezione, i rapporti con le donne vanno affrontati con la consapevolezza che da un giorno all'altro possono dirti ti amo e poi lasciarti, sono fatte così. Le relazioni monogame a vita sono una forzatura, se andate a vedere la maggior parte delle coppie dopo tot anni si sopporta a malapena e resta insieme a causa del mutuo o dei figli.
Ora sei in una fase di lutto, ci vorrà un pò di tempo ma passerà, ma la prossima volta devi ricordare che il centro sei tu, non importa quanto dica e dimostri la tua lei, non permettere mai che diventi la tua ragione di vita. Loro in primis, a livello istintivo, sono attratte da uomini che prendono in mano la propria vita e seguono la loro strada, se le assecondi troppo dopo un pò ti vedono come zerbino e iniziano a schifarti visceralmente, che è la ragione principe per cui ti lasciano. Poi razionalizzano con altri motivi, ma di base se una donna è attratta ti perdona quasi tutto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> lo controllo giornalmente


svuota il conto e metti tutto sul tuo personale, prima che lo faccia lei.
poi decidi con calma se ridarle la metà............


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> io non riesco ad accettarlo e non riesco ad andare avanti, ho bisogno di un aiuto e serio ma non so di cosa...


psichiatra e qualche pillola. non c' è da vergognarsene.
lo fa un mare di gente, tipo 1 su 4.
quando torni in bolla smetti....


----------



## egidiopersempre (27 Luglio 2022)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Se io che sono un vecchio di m..... di 56 anni parlo con amico del forum di anni 30 non posso che dargli del giovane come in effetti è.
> Poi ognuno ha la sua idea in merito e i suoi parametri di riferimento ma il succo del mio discorso era abbastanza chiaro.


anch'io vecchio di m... di 56 anni.... a 30 si è un infante ..... comunque mia moglie mi è stata portata via da una malattia 6 anni fa ma (quindi ero un giuovine di 50 anni) la mia vita sgangherata pur con grande fatica è ripartita lo stesso, con due figli che allora avevano 10 e 13 anni ... ora ho una compagna e degli obbiettivi anche miei personali (a dicembre mi laureo, ad esempio). La vita toglie e la vita dà, se si è un po' positivi se ne salta sempre fuori (a meno che la sfiga non si accanisca ma questa è un'altra storia).


----------



## pazzomania (27 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> svuota il conto e metti tutto sul tuo personale, prima che lo faccia lei.
> poi decidi con calma se ridarle la metà............


Esatto.
Pero' forse mi prenderei solo la parte mia 

@Milo tu puoi anche controllarlo 13 o 14 volte al giorno il conto, ma se una volta entri ed è svuotato ti attacchi a sto caxxo.

Altrimenti finisci cornuto e mazziato.


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Cerca una psicoterapeuta. Non averne vergogna. Ti aiutera. Lo sto facendo anche io per la mia malattia.



ci sto pensando, essere a fine luglio non aiuta però


----------



## Route66 (27 Luglio 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> anch'io vecchio di m... di 56 anni.... a 30 si è un infante ..... comunque mia moglie mi è stata portata via da una malattia 6 anni fa ma (quindi ero un giuovine di 50 anni) la mia vita sgangherata pur con grande fatica è ripartita lo stesso, con due figli che allora avevano 10 e 13 anni ... ora ho una compagna e degli obbiettivi anche miei personali (a dicembre mi laureo, ad esempio). La vita toglie e la vita dà, se si è un po' positivi se ne salta sempre fuori (a meno che la sfiga non si accanisca ma questa è un'altra storia).


Sei un grande!!
Tutta la mia stima fratello


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Luglio 2022)

Non ho letto tutti i commenti, ma ci tengo a dirti la mia. Aldilà che si capisce anche dal forum che sei un ragazzo tranquillo caro @Milo banalmente la vita va avanti e aggiungo: Per fortuna! 

10 anni di fidanzamento non ti danno di diritto il passo per stare tutta la vita assieme. Il fatto che lei abbia voluto troncare non significa che di colpo sia diventata una persona orribile, è semplicemente una persona che ha fatto idee diverse dalle tue. I motivi che tu reputi futili per lei forse sono ultra importanti. I dieci anni che avete passato assieme non sono diventati automaticamente mierda. Se in questi dieci anni sei stato bene, quel tempo è oro colato. 

Bisogna reagire, sempre! In questo caso orgoglio e dignità aiutano e perché no, delle volte anche odiarla puo' aiutare a superare meglio la cosa. 

A 32 anni sei giovane, la tua vita da persona adulta è appena iniziata. So che vedi tutto nero, ma sei veramente solo all'inizio. 

Anche io ho tirato via la mia attuale ragazza da una situazione molto pesante, ma se mi dovesse mollare, andrei comunque fiero di ciò che ho fatto e non ne sarei pentito, né tantomeno pretenderei che lei mi sia grata e devota a vita. 


Su Milo che ce la fai.


----------



## cris (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> ci sto pensando, essere a fine luglio non aiuta però


Convinciti e googla un po, son sicuro che troverai.


----------



## egidiopersempre (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> ci sto pensando, essere a fine luglio non aiuta però


il grande vantaggio della terapista, a parte ovviamente il fatto che è una professionista e sa come affrontare la cosa, è che è totalmente indipendente rispetto alla situazione che vivi. Non è né amico né parente né tuo ne suo. E questo vuol dire anche che TU puoi dirle tutto quello che senti senza temere alcun giudizio e senza avere alcun retropensiero. Te lo dico per esperienza personale, è molto liberatorio.


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ao milo io ti capisco ala grande si sta da cani ma ripigliati un po'!!!!!
> 
> non si può sentire che hai perso 4 chili in 5 giorni. ma quanto pesi?
> com'è la situazione casa? a metà? mutuo?
> ...



sono alto 1.85 e gioco a calcetto sia amatoriale che figc serie c2 ma ero un "arrotondatore di rosa", ma allenamenti e impegno degni della squadra.
Non ho fisico scolpito, non sono grasso ma ho la pancetta e pesavo sugli 84kg (ultima settimana 2 matrimoni e un battesimo forse anche di più), ora sono 79,5 kg...

La casa abbiamo un muto con conto unificato, gli stipendi guadagno più io e in più lei ha un finanziamento della sua nuova auto di 6 mesi.

Io sono molto critico di me stesso, ho una fissa degli occhi, li ho "sofferenti" spesso esteticamente sono socchiusi e faccio di conseguenza foto orribili, mi critico solo quello. Ma lei mi ha sempre dato la convinzione e detto che per lei ero bellissimo e un pò mi passava, voleva fare sempre tantissime foto con me che spesso ho rifiutato proprio per questa mia fissa, foto ne abbiamo soprattutto in caso di vacanze o uscite con amici, ma ne avremmo avute 1000 in più se non mi rifiutavo spesso.

Fai conto con gli occhiali da sole mi sento un ragazzo normalissimo che posso piacere o non piacere ma me ne fotto, ho la maggior parte delle foto con gli occhiali da solo ma ne sono consapevole che è un "trucchetto" per tappare questo difetto.

Ed ora che sono single lo aggiungo nei miei problemi.


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Milo ti capisco il dolore è forte ora e sembra impossibile sopportarlo ma fai come ti ho detto son sicuro che ti sentirai meglio.
> E come altri ti han detto devi stringere i denti in questo momento, è durissima ma devi resistere. Il tempo è tuo alleato, ogni perdita guarisce col tempo. Non pensare che la tua vita sia finita dopo questo, c è gente che si rifà una famiglia con un altra persona a 50 anni e oltre. *So che tu non lo volevi* ma se deve accadere affrontalo, ora fa malissimo un giorno ci sorriderai sopra te lo garantisco!
> Soprattutto non escludo che se tu riesci a mostrarti forte e determinato lei possa cambiare atteggiamento e non dico tornare sui suoi passi ma almeno spiegarsi meglio e cambiare atteggiamento.



questo è uno dei miei più grandi problemi, mi sento un egoista, ma per me è una tragedia a 32 anni.

Sapete cosa ho detto ai miei amici e li ho fatti imbestialire??? mi hanno detto "e se succedeva tra 5 anni con figli???" MAGARI!!!!! MAGARI!!!!!!! ERA IL SOGNO DELLA MIA VITA ALMENO AVREI AVUTO LORO!!! SAREBBERO STATI LA MIA FORZA PER ANDARE AVANTI!!!!

So che vi farò arrabbiare, ma ho dato il 110% di me, so che questo 110% non lo riavrò e non lo darò più per nessun altra.


----------



## Dexter (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> sono alto 1.85 e gioco a calcetto sia amatoriale che figc serie c2 ma ero un "arrotondatore di rosa", ma allenamenti e impegno degni della squadra.
> Non ho fisico scolpito, non sono grasso ma ho la pancetta e pesavo sugli 84kg (ultima settimana 2 matrimoni e un battesimo forse anche di più), ora sono 79,5 kg...
> 
> La casa abbiamo un muto con conto unificato, gli stipendi guadagno più io e in più lei ha un finanziamento della sua nuova auto di 6 mesi.
> ...


Superati i 25 anni é molto più attraente una situazione economica stabile che gli occhi azzurri cielo, stai sereno. Probabilmente ti farai anche paranoie sul sesso, ignaro che nel futuro scoperai meglio


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Quando ero giovane, per cui sotto i 30 dal mio punto di vista, un mio amico che stimavo molto per i successi lavorativi, si è tolto la vita per questo praticamente. Cosa ha ottenuto? Forse lui avrà anche smesso di soffrire, ma ha fatto stare male i suoi cari.
> Sono sciocchezze che si pensano quando si è giù, sfido chiunque a dire che almeno una volta non ci abbia pensato al suicidio (non c’è bisogno di avere paura a pronunciare questa parola).
> Ma poi si razionalizza, e passa, te lo stiamo dicendo tutti. Ti ha mollato la ragazza, pensi di essere l’unico sulla terra che abbia vissuto questo? No. Fa parte della vita purtroppo, ma sono esperienze che fanno crescere.
> Dal tuo rifiuto ad accettare la realtà e la fine della storia, direi che sei ancora nella prima fase del lutto, ovvero la negazione.
> Ripeto, fossero questi i problemi della vita! Questo non vuol dire che vivere con una persona e amarla, se un giorno tutto finisce, sia una cosa da nulla. Ma ci sono cose ben peggiori che non serve nemmeno che le elenchi. Per cui se hai bisogno di uno specialista, vacci. Se pensi che i tuoi amici ti possano aiutare, stai con loro. Ma quello che stai vivendo non è assolutamente un problema insormontabile, e il suicidio (o peggio ancora l’omicidio della partner) non servono a nulla. Meglio essere chiari, perchè non conoscendoti, è bene mettere le cose in chiaro. Se hai bisogno di aiuto chiedilo.



io stò vivendo lo shock che non me l'aspettavo, lo shock di come mi sta trattando male (almeno cerca di farmi soffrire meno dopo 10 anni di vita insieme...) lo shock che lei è una grande figa e la baccheglieranno fissa e quindi entro poco lei svolta ed io a vederla svoltare crollerò ancora più, lo shock che ora è agosto!!! ragazzi finisce il lavoro, finisce il calcetto, i miei amici partono... io mi sparo!!! io non ci riuscirò ad anda avanti...
è tutto un incubo e ancora mi voglio svegliare da questo coma


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Ricordati sempre chi ha dei mali incurabili..questo per dire che ok è umano stare male ma sti discorsi perdonami mi sembrano esagerati..datti un pò di tempo per il dolore e poi volta pagina..



lo so che sono un egoista del c... ma io non ho obiettivi non più lo stimolo di alzarmi la mattina... la sera impazzisco e mi metto a fare le cose più stupide e assurde solo per dare sfogo alla mia testa che sta scoppiando!

E' una situazione che non sopporto e sta peggiorando sempre più e non so fin dove posso arrivare


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Milo credimi, ti stai comportando esattamente come feci io anni fa quasi nella stessa situazione. E' difficilissimo, ma SMETTI DI VITTIMIZZARTI, smetti di dire a tutti quanto sei depresso, smetti di cercare consenso con persone legate a lei (amiche sue, genitori ecc) che ti dicano quanto lei sta sbagliando e quanto invece tu sia la vittima della situazione. Parla con i TUOI AMICI, ma parlaci per sfogarti e svagarti. Non ti fare nemmeno passare per l'anticamere del cervello cose tipo "lei in questo momento non sta bene, non sa quello che fa, poi magari rinsavisce e viene a chiedere scusa" , NO! Sono cose che il tuo "lutto" ti porterà a pensare ma la realtà è che ti sfuggeranno sempre dei particolari per capire il quadro della situazione...non puoi entrarle nella testa in questo momento, dimostrati forte anche ai suoi occhi, pretendi una risposta e metti dei paletti, una deadline. "entro venerdì voglio che trovi il coraggio di dirmi cosa sta succedendo, altrimenti è finita e te ne vai"...secondo me su una cosa simile non ci dovrebbe essere troppo da pensare



sto scrivendo a tutti per sfogo, per liberare la mente, per non impazzire, per avere 10 minuti di conforto e alleggerire i pensieri, anche se poi ritornano tutti e peggio di prima...

c'è poco da chiarire, mi ha rinfacciato che si era detto sabato ma ierisera per sfiga mi ha trovato a casa, ma tanto mi ha detto NON TI AMO, quindi non aspetto altro, stasera ha la cena in casa con le amiche e ci parla, non cambierà assolutamente niente, da domani torno a casa mia e ***** sua, si starà separati in casa finchè non si sistema io quella casa non la mollo.
poi pretendo quei 10 minuti al tavolo a parlare anche se mi lascia è uguale


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Però se ci pensi non è un comportamento corretto nemmeno il tuo. Ok, può averti trattato male finché vuoi, fatto soffrire, ecc.
> Però lo avrà fatto sicuramente in modo involontario o senza l’intenzione di farlo.
> Una persona deve essere comunque libera di poter cambiare anche dopo 100 anni di fidanzamento per dire.



non mi dava tempo di parlare, mi diceva stasera esco da lavoro si parla, io sto tutto il giorno ad aspettare, invece torna si fa la doccia si cambia e se ne va.

Questo non è rispetto e mi ha fatto ancora più male


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Oltre a quanto ti hanno scritto gli altri consiglio cura a base di elementi naturali.
> Mare e vento.
> Sei toscano.
> Se del Nord vai a Vada, spiagge bianche, quelle del "+topa - soda". C'è topa da paura. Ma tu ci vai per iscriverti ad un corso di Kitesurf, windsurf, barca a vela.
> ...



no non vado, starei rinchiuso in casa con meno mezzi per distrarmi, era meglio mi lasciava a ottobre


----------



## vota DC (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> io stò vivendo lo shock che non me l'aspettavo, lo shock di come mi sta trattando male (almeno cerca di farmi soffrire meno dopo 10 anni di vita insieme...) lo shock che lei è una grande figa e la baccheglieranno fissa e quindi entro poco lei svolta ed io a vederla svoltare crollerò ancora più, lo shock che ora è agosto!!! ragazzi finisce il lavoro, finisce il calcetto, i miei amici partono... io mi sparo!!! io non ci riuscirò ad anda avanti...
> è tutto un incubo e ancora mi voglio svegliare da questo coma


Non dovresti aspettarti troppo: forse neanche le piaci (le ragazze hanno moltissimo riguardo verso i ragazzi di cui si sentono attratte). Tu hai fatto l'esempio della Nargi che a te non interessa perché sei innamorato di lei, però se lei non l'avessi mai incontrata staresti volentieri con la Nargi anche non amandola perché ti piace. Quindi o ha perso l'infatuazione e te lo ha fatto notare solo quando le hai chiesto di sposarti oppure è completamente infatuata per un altro.


----------



## Zanc9 (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> sto scrivendo a tutti per sfogo, per liberare la mente, per non impazzire, per avere 10 minuti di conforto e alleggerire i pensieri, anche se poi ritornano tutti e peggio di prima...
> 
> c'è poco da chiarire, mi ha rinfacciato che si era detto sabato ma ierisera per sfiga mi ha trovato a casa, ma tanto mi ha detto NON TI AMO, quindi non aspetto altro, stasera ha la cena in casa con le amiche e ci parla, non cambierà assolutamente niente, da domani torno a casa mia e ***** sua, si starà separati in casa finchè non si sistema io quella casa non la mollo.
> poi pretendo quei 10 minuti al tavolo a parlare anche se mi lascia è uguale


Hai tanta confusione in testa in questo momento, trova il modo distrarti davvero, anche solo per qualche ora, poi torna a riflettere. Non stare 24 ore su 24 in questo stato


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> Pero' forse mi prenderei solo la parte mia
> 
> @Milo tu puoi anche controllarlo 13 o 14 volte al giorno il conto, ma se una volta entri ed è svuotato ti attacchi a sto caxxo.
> ...


no no prendi tutto, almeno anche lei rosola un po'...
poi, con molta calma........ molta calma.... più calma di quella che usa maldini a fare gli acquisti....
magari... glieli rendi.


----------



## Mauricio (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> non mi dava tempo di parlare, mi diceva stasera esco da lavoro si parla, io sto tutto il giorno ad aspettare, invece torna si fa la doccia si cambia e se ne va.
> 
> Questo non è rispetto e mi ha fatto ancora più male


Questo dovrebbe farti capire che è inutile stare lì a parlare della vostra relazione, per lei è palesemente chiusa. Ma dovreste solamente sistemare l’aspetto economico e poi ognuno per la sua strada.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no no prendi tutto, almeno anche lei rosola un po'...
> poi, con molta calma........ molta calma.... più calma di quella che usa maldini a fare gli acquisti....
> magari... glieli rendi.


Si e magari ti becchi pure una denuncia...


----------



## Mauricio (27 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no no prendi tutto, almeno anche lei rosola un po'...
> poi, con molta calma........ molta calma.... più calma di quella che usa maldini a fare gli acquisti....
> magari... glieli rendi.


Ecco io invece te lo sconsiglio vivamente, così passi dalla parte del torto. Al massimo preleva la metà, poi ripeto, se l’apporto era per dire 70% te e 30% lei, l’altro 20% te lo prendi con calma. Se dovesse fare la ******* fino in fondo, al “massimo perderesti solo” il 20%. 
Da quello che racconti, come ti sta trattando, sinceramente non mi stupirei che svuotasse il conto, per cui sistema al più presto questa situazione.


----------



## evideon (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non so cosa fare e non riesco a dormire, scusate se mi sfogo con voi mi sento anche sciocco a scrivere ma mi trovo nel momento più buio della mia vita.
> 
> Ho 32 anni e sono fidanzato da 10, conviviamo da 2 e mezzo, ho finito da poco una discussione con la mia ragazza che al 99% entro il week end porterà la fine del nostro rapporto.
> 
> ...


Capisco che può sembrare troppo cinico ma ti dico che quando non ci sono figli chiudere con una qualsiasi donna non è mai un problema ma solo un'opportunità. 
Credimi, non vale mai la pena di anguatiarsi per la perdita di una donna perché se una storia finisce è perché doveva finire in ogni modo. Ed allora meglio prima che poi quando magari ci sono altre vite di mezzo...
Tirati su, volta pagina e sii sereno. Il mondo è pieno di donne e vedrai che col tempo guarderai a questo periodo con distacco e quasi con tenerezza.


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Spreco energie nervose per risponderti perché ci soffro ancora a distanza di anni e non ho proprio voglia di parlarne, ma ti vedo in seria difficoltà e non mi pare che gli altri commenti aiutino più di tanto e centrino il punto. Sembra stupido ma in primis devi capire che nel tuo status mentale ci sono passati tutti, anche se da più giovani (sei un po' immaturo in questo, e non é colpa tua ma dipende dalla durata della relazione in relazione alla tua età). In questo momento sei devastato, e pensi, anzi, sei certo, che quella fosse la donna della tua vita, che non avrai mai la stessa sintonia con nessun'altra donna al mondo (AHAHAHA), ma soprattutto che hai buttato anni della tua vita a "salvare" una persona senza che questa abbia mostrato un briciolo di riconoscenza. Quest'ultimo pensiero ce l avrai per anni ed anni, dovrai conviverci...MA quando proverai qualcosa per un'altra donna, sarà diverso, più razionale ma ugualmente fantastico, e capirai che gli anni "buttati" ti sono serviti per far funzionare meglio una relazione (le quali NON durano in eterno, fattene una ragione) . Non avere paura del futuro, credimi...é normalissimo provare istinti suicidi e tutto ciò che stai provando in questo momento, normalissimo. Tu credi di essere più distrutto di altri, invece in tantissimi sappiamo perfettamente cosa stai provando e pensando in questo istante. Non che serva a qualcosa stare tutti sulla stessa barca, ma mi sembra che ti stia facendo paranoie legate al tuo stato d'animo che invece sono reazioni naturali dell'uomo ad un evento simile. Era la migliore del mondo vero? Sisi certo... l'unica donna perfettamente adatta a te, non ne troverai mai un'altra con cui stare meglio  Lo so che lo pensi, é normale. Io persi 10kg in 3 mesi, e sono sempre stato un palestrato tamarro con gli addominali, figurati...passa passa, é una fase della vita. Altri trascinano la relazione fino ai 40 (con figli), altri per sempre....la "sveglia" prima arriva e meglio é, piangi più che puoi e amen. Detto questo, IL consiglio: lei non esiste più. Blocca social e telefono, non andare più nei posti dove puoi incrociarla, il tutto per almeno 1 anno. Non chiedere di lei, evitala, fingi sia morta. E questo consiglio vale SIA per staccartene prima possibile e "ricominciare", SIA se sfortunatamente le cose dovessero sistemarsi...sparisci e non sbagli mai. Buona vita Milo, se pensi di farla finita immagina che non hai ancora visto il Monte Fuji o il Cairo al fianco di una persona che ti vuole veramente bene



Dexter non campavo di gratitudine ma era lei stessa che mi diceva che ero la sua roccia, che si emozionava quando gli chiedevano del suo ragazzo, che stupidamente mi diceva che per me avrebbe superato una mia sbandata (a sentirlo adesso fa ridere), che ha voluto lei andare a convivere, che ha scelto lei la casa,...
ti racconto questa, mi ricoverano (stupidamente) per una presunta ipertensione (confermata poi) a 27 anni quindi molto insolita, mi bombardano di pasticche per fare scendere la pressione ma non scende, ma l'ipertensione non da nessun sintomo, mi sentivo un cogl... ad essere ricoverato. la sera mando tutti i parenti a casa ovviamente, lei è rimasta, non voleva sentire storie, nonostante non avessi sintomi e lei avesse il lavoro, lei rimane fine della storia. Ho ancora la foto che è accanto a me io con la flebo sul braccio sul lettino ospedaliero che mi fece mio padre che tutte le volte che vedo questa foto piango...
Sai cosa successe la notte??? quelle pasticche fecero tutte effetto insieme e stavo collassando, non riuscivo a premere il pulsante ma si sveglio la mia ragazza e corse a chiamare aiuto evitando di svenire... certo non morivo chiaro.
Però davanti a tutto questo lei mi ha detto che anche nei momenti belli aveva già qualcosa e questo mi uccide dentro di me, ho perso il cuore...
io volevo solo lei, voglio solo lei, se lei non ha un altro e continua con questa pazzia fa la fine di quando aveva 16 anni e prese bruttissime strade, tanto i genitori non ci sono...
Pensa te a quanto sono ancora innamorato


----------



## Victorss (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> questo è uno dei miei più grandi problemi, mi sento un egoista, ma per me è una tragedia a 32 anni.
> 
> Sapete cosa ho detto ai miei amici e li ho fatti imbestialire??? mi hanno detto "e se succedeva tra 5 anni con figli???" MAGARI!!!!! MAGARI!!!!!!! ERA IL SOGNO DELLA MIA VITA ALMENO AVREI AVUTO LORO!!! SAREBBERO STATI LA MIA FORZA PER ANDARE AVANTI!!!!
> 
> So che vi farò arrabbiare, ma ho dato il 110% di me, so che questo 110% non lo riavrò e non lo darò più per nessun altra.


Capisco benissimo cosa intendi sul discorso dei figli. E comunque non è assolutamente una cosa negativa il fatto che non darai mai più il 110% di te stesso. In una relazione bisogna sapersi equilibrare e prima di tutto tutelare e amare se stessi, poi il giusto si da all'altra persona. 
Ci sono passato pure io, ho dato il 110% e non è servito proprio a niente, anzi.
Ora do l'80% e vivo sereno, sia io che la persona con cui sto. 
E avrò sempre la consapevolezza che niente è indistruttibile, nemmeno la più solida delle relazioni. Dai retta a me, indipendentemente da come andrà a finire questa storia ne uscirai più forte, più consapevole ed enormemente cresciuto.
Adesso è il momento del dolore e dello sconforto, lo so che è una tortura e fa malissimo ma devi resistere, indossa l elmetto, entra in trincea e combatti, siamo tutti con te.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Luglio 2022)

Guarda ti dico una cosa @Milo 

Prendi i tuoi soldi dal conto.

Già stai male di tuo, ci manca solo che ti frega i tuoi soldi e che unito al suo comportamento di mer... perdi la brocca e gli spacchi pure la faccia e andresti ad incasinarti.


----------



## Prealpi (27 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Ecco io invece te lo sconsiglio vivamente, così passi dalla parte del torto. Al massimo preleva la metà, poi ripeto, se l’apporto era per dire 70% te e 30% lei, l’altro 20% te lo prendi con calma. Se dovesse fare la ******* fino in fondo, al “massimo perderesti solo” il 20%.
> Da quello che racconti, come ti sta trattando, sinceramente non mi stupirei che svuotasse il conto, per cui sistema al più presto questa situazione.


In un conto cointestato e credo sia questo il caso, puoi prelevare il 50% di esso


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> io stò vivendo lo shock che non me l'aspettavo, lo shock di come mi sta trattando male (almeno cerca di farmi soffrire meno dopo 10 anni di vita insieme...)* lo shock che lei è una grande figa e la baccheglieranno fissa* e quindi entro poco lei svolta ed io a vederla svoltare crollerò ancora più, lo shock che ora è agosto!!! ragazzi finisce il lavoro, finisce il calcetto, i miei amici partono... io mi sparo!!! io non ci riuscirò ad anda avanti...
> è tutto un incubo e ancora mi voglio svegliare da questo coma


eh lo sapevo che andavamo a finire li.
ti capisco al 100% ci son passato anche io.

fidati che tra qualche annetto non sarà più così figa, l'uomo invecchia meglio e tu la incontrerai a fianco di una più giovane e figa.
è la natura.


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Comunque serva da lezione, i rapporti con le donne vanno affrontati con la consapevolezza che da un giorno all'altro possono dirti ti amo e poi lasciarti, sono fatte così. Le relazioni monogame a vita sono una forzatura, se andate a vedere la maggior parte delle coppie dopo tot anni si sopporta a malapena e resta insieme a causa del mutuo o dei figli.
> Ora sei in una fase di lutto, ci vorrà un pò di tempo ma passerà, ma la prossima volta devi ricordare che il centro sei tu, non importa quanto dica e dimostri la tua lei, non permettere mai che diventi la tua ragione di vita. Loro in primis, a livello istintivo, sono attratte da uomini che prendono in mano la propria vita e seguono la loro strada, se le assecondi troppo dopo un pò ti vedono come zerbino e iniziano a schifarti visceralmente, che è la ragione principe per cui ti lasciano. Poi razionalizzano con altri motivi, ma di base se una donna è attratta ti perdona quasi tutto.



il problema è che non veniamo da 6 mesi che ci tiriamo i piatti in faccia, non abbiamo avuto nemmeno cali sessuali, le ultime decisioni le ha prese tutte lei!
così da nulla è uno shock, non sapevo niente non sono preparato penso solo al peggio

io ero un illuso di avere un rapporto fortissimo ed intelligentissimo, aveva tutti i suoi spazi, faceva gli apertivi con le sue amiche 2 volte la settimana o nei bar o nel giardino di casa, la sera mi aspettava che tornassi dal calcetto per cenare, anche se tornavo all'11 e gli ho sempre detto di non aspettarmi che mi arrangiavo. io invece playstation online con gli amici alle 18/19/20 e il calcetto sempre con loro.
Il venerdì ognuno coi propri amici, ma mai a balla sempre una bevuta per sta con gli amici. Week end tutto nostro, al massimo a coppie.
Mi sentivo strasicuro, la vedevo strasicuro.

Mi è crollata anche la mia stima e le mie sicurezze


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> Pero' forse mi prenderei solo la parte mia
> 
> @Milo tu puoi anche controllarlo 13 o 14 volte al giorno il conto, ma se una volta entri ed è svuotato ti attacchi a sto caxxo.
> ...



sinceramente non me lo farebbe mai, poi penso ci voglia anche la mia firma no? in banca non sanno manco chi è lei faccio tutto io.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si e magari ti becchi pure una denuncia...


per cosa?? mica è illegale prendere i propri soldi dal proprio conto.


----------



## Mauricio (27 Luglio 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> In un conto cointestato e credo sia questo il caso, puoi prelevare il 50% di esso


Mi dispiace ma non è così. Se A e B hanno un conto cointestato a firma disgiunta, sia A che B possono usufruire del 100% del saldo. Che poi si possa provare ad andare per vie legali per tentare di recuperare quanto perso, non lo metto in dubbio, ma alla banca che li spenda A o B non interessa nulla.


----------



## danjr (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> non mi dava tempo di parlare, mi diceva stasera esco da lavoro si parla, io sto tutto il giorno ad aspettare, invece torna si fa la doccia si cambia e se ne va.
> 
> Questo non è rispetto e mi ha fatto ancora più male


Ti comprendo, ma se fa cosi' è evidente che non hai niente di cui parlare... di cosa parli? Una cosa che comunque dovete chiarire è quella della casa, quantomeno dove stare, perché è evidente che tu non possa stare da "separato in caso", soffriresti inutilmente...


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Superati i 25 anni é molto più attraente una situazione economica stabile che gli occhi azzurri cielo, stai sereno. Probabilmente ti farai anche paranoie sul sesso, ignaro che nel futuro scoperai meglio



purtroppo con la vita da fidanzato praticamente non conosco nessuno se in futuro vorrò rimettermi in riga, di provarci.

E' un processo lunghissimo che non vorrei, non voglio proprio farlo, io voglio la mia vita da fidanzato futuro sposato e padre.
Era questione di mesi! nell'assurdità mi faceva le battute che ha l'anulare scoperto, e mi ero dato un mesi di pensare se in queste vacanze gli facevo la proposta!
mi uccide tutto questo, e non voglio la vita da single, la vita da uscire, la vita da conoscere 10 ragazze, non la voglio!!

Sul sesso è una delle poche mie sicurezze senza fare i presuntuosi


----------



## pazzomania (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> lo shock che lei è una grande figa e la baccheglieranno fissa


Guarda, da come la descrivi, l' unico motivo per cui ci stavi insieme è perchè è bella.

Ti dico una cosa, amico, una delle tante cose che mi ha detto mia nonna nel corso della vita e che nonostante all' inizio pensavo fossero caxxate, ho imparato siano verissime:

"dalla bellezza non mangi nulla"

La donna con cui vorresti passare la vita *non giudicarla dall' aspetto fisico.*
E' un errore clamoroso, la bellezza passa le altre cose no.

Le fighe ma strambe, se possibile trombale ma poi meglio perderle che trovarle.

Primo perchè (e qui mi stupisco) dopo 10 anni è sempre quella, figa o no, ma è sempre quella.
Io ho avuto qualche ragazza molto bella, ma dopo un pò... facile che mi arrapavo per tipe molto meno belle.
Ma io sono particolare.

Oltretutto, torno alla parte "stramba", se una donna non è serissima ma è sempre un po' particolare, se è davvero bella... presenta altissimi rischi che abbia colpi di testa, in quanto pure molto corteggiata e puntata dagli altri.

Comunque torno a quello che ho scritto qui, ma che ti ho già detto giorni fa: sarà pure molto figa (come dici tu), ma una che se ne sbatte della casa e di molte altre cose importanti come hai scritto tu, *alla lunga meglio perderla *che trovarla.

Garantito, la vita è lunghissima ( mi auguro per tutti), quando sarai definitivamente stanco di trombartela poi dalla bellezza non ci mangi nulla.


----------



## Mauricio (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> *sinceramente non me lo farebbe mai*, poi penso ci voglia anche la mia firma no? in banca non sanno manco chi è lei faccio tutto io.


Scusa ma con tutto quello che sta succedendo non stai imparando nulla?
Meglio prevenire che curare. Ripeto fino alla nausea, se il conto è cointestato a firma disgiunta, ognuno dei cointestato può fare qualsiasi cosa del saldo senza il permesso dell’altro!


----------



## Kaw (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> il problema è che non veniamo da 6 mesi che ci tiriamo i piatti in faccia, non abbiamo avuto nemmeno cali sessuali, le ultime decisioni le ha prese tutte lei!
> così da nulla è uno shock, non sapevo niente non sono preparato penso solo al peggio
> 
> io ero un illuso di avere un rapporto fortissimo ed intelligentissimo, aveva tutti i suoi spazi, faceva gli apertivi con le sue amiche 2 volte la settimana o nei bar o nel giardino di casa, la sera mi aspettava che tornassi dal calcetto per cenare, anche se tornavo all'11 e gli ho sempre detto di non aspettarmi che mi arrangiavo. io invece playstation online con gli amici alle 18/19/20 e il calcetto sempre con loro.
> ...


Scrivo solo adesso, anche perchè sono talmente oberato che ormai posto pochissimo.
Scusa se non rileggo tutto, ma praticamente andava tutto bene, tutto scorreva tranquillamente, la solita routine e una mattina si sveglia e ti dice che è tutto finito così, senza darti nemmeno una spiegazione?


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Non dovresti aspettarti troppo: forse neanche le piaci (le ragazze hanno moltissimo riguardo verso i ragazzi di cui si sentono attratte). Tu hai fatto l'esempio della Nargi che a te non interessa perché sei innamorato di lei, però se lei non l'avessi mai incontrata staresti volentieri con la Nargi anche non amandola perché ti piace. Quindi o ha perso l'infatuazione e te lo ha fatto notare solo quando le hai chiesto di sposarti oppure è completamente infatuata per un altro.



ho pensato di chiederglielo ma non l'ho fatto eh, ma lei mi ha sempre dato segnali di cosa stavo aspettanto.

No questo non fa parte comunque dei suoi motivi, te lo assicuro


----------



## pazzomania (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> sinceramente non me lo farebbe mai, poi penso ci voglia anche la mia firma no? in banca non sanno manco chi è lei faccio tutto io.


No, basta che si faccia un bonifico sul suo conto ( penso)
Non so tecnicamente come funziona, potrei essere in errore, ma qualcosa puo' prendersi sicuramente.

E non pensare solo a lei, potrebbe pure vedersi con un' idiota che gli dia il suggerimento, e se lei è invasata lo fa.

Guarda, la sorella della mia morosa, ha cornificato il marito ( hanno due figli).
Si sono separati.

Lei è una delle persone più tirchie che io conosca, ma col suo nuovo tipo, che non ha il becco di un quattrino... gli ha prestato 10.000 euro che non le restituirà ovviamente mai.

Questo per farti un esempio.


----------



## Prealpi (27 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace ma non è così. Se A e B hanno un conto cointestato a firma disgiunta, sia A che B possono usufruire del 100% del saldo. Che poi si possa provare ad andare per vie legali per tentare di recuperare quanto perso, non lo metto in dubbio, ma alla banca che li spenda A o B non interessa nulla.



Si certo questo sicuramente, logicamente essendo un cointestatario può usufruire a suo piacimento del conto, e questo vale anche per l'altra parte, in sede di separazione dei beni, in forma giuridica, ogni cointestatario ha diritto al 50% del saldo, non importa quanto ogni parte contribuisca per quel conto, infatti la mia puntualizzazione era proprio per quel motivo


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Ecco io invece te lo sconsiglio vivamente, così passi dalla parte del torto. Al massimo preleva la metà, poi ripeto, se l’apporto era per dire 70% te e 30% lei, l’altro 20% te lo prendi con calma. Se dovesse fare la ******* fino in fondo, al “massimo perderesti solo” il 20%.
> Da quello che racconti, come ti sta trattando, sinceramente non mi stupirei che svuotasse il conto, per cui sistema al più presto questa situazione.



non me lo farebbe mai, mi ha detto che non mi ama ma non vuole il peggio e si sente una m...a


----------



## Victorss (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> purtroppo con la vita da fidanzato praticamente non conosco nessuno se in futuro vorrò rimettermi in riga, di provarci.
> 
> E' un processo lunghissimo che non vorrei, non voglio proprio farlo, io voglio la mia vita da fidanzato futuro sposato e padre.
> Era questione di mesi! nell'assurdità mi faceva le battute che ha l'anulare scoperto, e mi ero dato un mesi di pensare se in queste vacanze gli facevo la proposta!
> ...


Lo so che tu non l'hai voluto e che per te è una scocciatura, ma purtroppo dovrai rimetterti in gioco e trovare la persona che fa per te, che abbia i tuoi stessi obbiettivi. Adesso tu pensi che lei è quella giusta e che non ne troverai altre come lei. Ma non è così, troverai anche tu la persona giusta, hai tutto il tempo. Devi solo superare questa tempesta, fidati.


----------



## livestrong (27 Luglio 2022)

Ha ragione chi dice che ti si capisce benissimo, molti hanno provato sensazioni simili a quelle che stai provando tu. Io aggiungo due cose a quanto già scritto precedentemente:
- non renderti ridicolo con lei, non dirle che pensi al suicidio per lei. Sarebbe capace di credere che tu lo dica per volerla manipolare (le donne son maestre nel girare la frittata) e SOPRATTUTTO lei, visto l'atteggiamento assunto in questi giorni, non merita assolutamente che tu ti apra in questo modo
- vattene in viaggio dall'altra parte del mondo, da solo. Organizzati tu tutte cose, tieniti impegnato. Iscriviti su tinder e fatti qualche sana scopata: io a distanza di anni e anni ancora ricordo quelle fatte in Cambogia con una Cinese o quelle in Sudafrica con una rossa, nel periodo peggiore della mia vita. Son esperienze che ti fan capire quanto ti sia perso in questi 10 anni. Perché è inutile star qua a menarsela: stare in una relazione così lunga porta tante gioie ma comporta anche altrettante rinunce. Là fuori ci sono donne che non vedono l'ora di farti godere alla grande (non solo sessualmente, anche accettandoti per quello che sei nel bene e nel male) e tu manco lo sai. 

So perfettamente che son tutte parole al vento, devi attraversare una fase fisiologica di ripresa. Prima stacchi tutto e blocchi i rapporti che avete in comune e prima inizierai a star meglio. Più a lungo ci starai sotto e peggio sarà. È un momento, prenditi i tuoi tempi ma considera anche che non sei più un ragazzino e non ti puoi permettere di distruggerti l'autostima in questo modo. Sei un uomo e non devi permettere a nessuno di modificare la tua autostima. Nessuno lo merita, a maggior ragione una persona che non ha rispetto di te


----------



## Mauricio (27 Luglio 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Si certo questo sicuramente, logicamente essendo un cointestatario può usufruire a suo piacimento del conto, e questo vale anche per l'altra parte, in sede di separazione dei beni, in forma giuridica, ogni cointestatario ha diritto al 50% del saldo, non importa quanto ogni parte contribuisca per quel conto, infatti la mia puntualizzazione era proprio per quel motivo


Perfetto, allora siamo d’accordo. Sta di fatto che se il conto domani è a zero, il buon Milo rimane con il cerino in mano. Può anche andare per vie legali, ma se già dice che non è una persona benestante, la sua parte non la rivedrà mai più. Ma la parte giuridica, su cui mi sembri ferrato, la lascio a te. Io parlavo della parte bancaria.


----------



## danjr (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Dexter non campavo di gratitudine ma era lei stessa che mi diceva che ero la sua roccia, che si emozionava quando gli chiedevano del suo ragazzo, che stupidamente mi diceva che per me avrebbe superato una mia sbandata (a sentirlo adesso fa ridere), che ha voluto lei andare a convivere, che ha scelto lei la casa,...
> ti racconto questa, mi ricoverano (stupidamente) per una presunta ipertensione (confermata poi) a 27 anni quindi molto insolita, mi bombardano di pasticche per fare scendere la pressione ma non scende, ma l'ipertensione non da nessun sintomo, mi sentivo un cogl... ad essere ricoverato. la sera mando tutti i parenti a casa ovviamente, lei è rimasta, non voleva sentire storie, nonostante non avessi sintomi e lei avesse il lavoro, lei rimane fine della storia. Ho ancora la foto che è accanto a me io con la flebo sul braccio sul lettino ospedaliero che mi fece mio padre che tutte le volte che vedo questa foto piango...
> Sai cosa successe la notte??? quelle pasticche fecero tutte effetto insieme e stavo collassando, non riuscivo a premere il pulsante ma si sveglio la mia ragazza e corse a chiamare aiuto evitando di svenire... certo non morivo chiaro.
> Però davanti a tutto questo lei mi ha detto che anche nei momenti belli aveva già qualcosa e questo mi uccide dentro di me, ho perso il cuore...
> ...


Tutti i momenti belli passati assieme non svaniscono, li hai vissuti e non devi rinnegarli, ma si cambia ed è una cosa che bisogna accettare. Poi torno a ripeterti, se lei è adulta e non ha problemi che le impediscono di decidere le cose in autonomia, non devi accollarti le possibili conseguenze di una sua scelta. Le strade che prenderà le deciderà lei, tu più di avvertire lei o i suoi genitori cosa puoi fare?


----------



## Mauricio (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> non me lo farebbe mai, mi ha detto che non mi ama ma non vuole il peggio e si sente una m...a


Scusa @Milo ma te lo ripeto: dopo tutto quello che stai passando metteresti la mano sul fuoco per la questione conto corrente? Meglio prevenire e trasferire il 50% su un tuo conto monointeatato, che scoprire che domani ha svuotato tutto. E poi scusa di nuovo, ma ti contraddici: hai detto che stai controllando tutti i giorni il saldo, e poi dici che non lo svuoterebbe mai? C’è qualcosa che non torna.


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Capisco benissimo cosa intendi sul discorso dei figli. E comunque non è assolutamente una cosa negativa il fatto che non darai mai più il 110% di te stesso. In una relazione bisogna sapersi equilibrare e prima di tutto tutelare e amare se stessi, poi il giusto si da all'altra persona.
> Ci sono passato pure io, ho dato il 110% e non è servito proprio a niente, anzi.
> Ora do l'80% e vivo sereno, sia io che la persona con cui sto.
> E avrò sempre la consapevolezza che niente è indistruttibile, nemmeno la più solida delle relazioni. Dai retta a me, indipendentemente da come andrà a finire questa storia ne uscirai più forte, più consapevole ed enormemente cresciuto.
> Adesso è il momento del dolore e dello sconforto, lo so che è una tortura e fa malissimo ma devi resistere, indossa l elmetto, entra in trincea e combatti, siamo tutti con te.



la considero la cosa più brutta della mia vita, e trà pensiero, il futuro che mi aspetta, l'ansia... la sera faccio cavolate sempre più grandi per non dare peso alla mia testa che sta scoppiando, non so che farò...

io potevo avere tutto in discussione tranne la mia storia, quella andava a gonfie vele, ne ero strasicuro...


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guarda ti dico una cosa @Milo
> 
> Prendi i tuoi soldi dal conto.
> 
> Già stai male di tuo, ci manca solo che ti frega i tuoi soldi e che unito al suo comportamento di mer... perdi la brocca e gli spacchi pure la faccia e andresti ad incasinarti.



abbiamo già detto che se si conferma questa situazione andremo a sistemare conti e casa in breve... prendo la responsabilità e il rischio di fesso almeno per questo mi fido


----------



## livestrong (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> la considero la cosa più brutta della mia vita, e trà pensiero, il futuro che mi aspetta, l'ansia... la sera faccio cavolate sempre più grandi per non dare peso alla mia testa che sta scoppiando, non so che farò...
> 
> io potevo avere tutto in discussione tranne la mia storia, quella andava a gonfie vele, ne ero strasicuro...


Prendila per quello che è: una sana e dura lezione di vita. Nulla è mai garantito, motivo per il quale contate solo tu e i tuoi ideali


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> eh lo sapevo che andavamo a finire li.
> ti capisco al 100% ci son passato anche io.
> 
> fidati che tra qualche annetto non sarà più così figa, l'uomo invecchia meglio e tu la incontrerai a fianco di una più giovane e figa.
> è la natura.



willy sai che me la sono goduta ogni giorno della nostra relazione? sia fisicamente che umanamente, mai dato niente per scontato e la fiamma dopo 10 anni fortissima più che mai, mi sentivo in un rapporto indistruttibile.
forse è per questo che non credo di trovarne un altra o che piaccia qualcun'altra, sinceramente lei può sistemarsi in un mese e io in 10 anni forse una disperata.


----------



## Prealpi (27 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Perfetto, allora siamo d’accordo. Sta di fatto che se il conto domani è a zero, il buon Milo rimane con il cerino in mano. Può anche andare per vie legali, ma se già dice che non è una persona benestante, la sua parte non la rivedrà mai più. Ma la peté giuridica, su cui mi sembri ferrato, la lascio a te. Io parlavo della parte bancaria.


Esatto, sempre se la parte lesa in questo caso Milo, può dimostrare che il prelievo dal conto è avvenuto in un secondo momento in modo illecito, però qui entriamo in un campo minato, per non sapere né leggere e né scrivere mi farei fare copia dell'ultimo estratto conto e me lo farei vidimare dalla banca, capisco che è una situazione limite, ma di situazioni assurde ne ho viste tantissime


----------



## Sam (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> non me lo farebbe mai, mi ha detto che non mi ama ma non vuole il peggio e si sente una m...a


Certo, come no.
Così come hai appena detto che ti faceva notare che l'anulare era scoperto, salvo poi piantarti in asso senza nemmeno avere il coraggio di dirtelo in faccia, ma limitarsi a dire che non ti ama, in modo da non prendersi la responsabilità di chiudere la relazione e di mandare a monte tutto.

@Milo, caro compagno milanista, fai attenzione a quello che fai e dici con lei.
Riprenditi ciò che è tuo e chiudi. Non stare lì a perdere tempo. Non stare lì a chiedere spiegazioni o parlare. Non serve a niente e non salverai nulla. Peggiori solo la tua situazione e passi per una zecca che non sa quando è il momento di levarsi di torno.
Come ti ho già detto: una che non trova neanche 5 minuti per parlare con te che sei il suo uomo da 10 anni, però trova intere serate per parlare con le amiche (o per vedere un altro uomo), significa che non ha il benché minimo interesse nella tua persona.
Il che vuol dire che ti sta solo usando per i suoi scopi. Niente di più.


----------



## danjr (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> non me lo farebbe mai, mi ha detto che non mi ama ma non vuole il peggio e si sente una m...a


Si, ho capito, ma non ti aspettavi nemmeno tutto questo, pensavi non lo avrebbe mai fatto. Poi pensi di andare avanti con il conto co intestato anche se la storia finisce? cioé è una cosa che devi fare a prescindere e quindi meglio prevenire.


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace ma non è così. Se A e B hanno un conto cointestato a firma disgiunta, sia A che B possono usufruire del 100% del saldo. Che poi si possa provare ad andare per vie legali per tentare di recuperare quanto perso, non lo metto in dubbio, ma alla banca che li spenda A o B non interessa nulla.



oltre a fidarmi su questo aspetto, lei lavora dal lunedì al sabato metti dalle 6 alle 18 con pause annesse, non ci potrebbe andare mai in banca


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ti comprendo, ma se fa cosi' è evidente che non hai niente di cui parlare... di cosa parli? Una cosa che comunque dovete chiarire è quella della casa, quantomeno dove stare, perché è evidente che tu non possa stare da "separato in caso", soffriresti inutilmente...



io torno e me la posso permettere, problema suo...


----------



## Igniorante (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> questo è uno dei miei più grandi problemi, mi sento un egoista, ma per me è una tragedia a 32 anni.
> 
> Sapete cosa ho detto ai miei amici e li ho fatti imbestialire??? mi hanno detto "e se succedeva tra 5 anni con figli???" MAGARI!!!!! MAGARI!!!!!!! ERA IL SOGNO DELLA MIA VITA ALMENO AVREI AVUTO LORO!!! SAREBBERO STATI LA MIA FORZA PER ANDARE AVANTI!!!!
> 
> So che vi farò arrabbiare, ma ho dato il 110% di me, so che questo 110% non lo riavrò e non lo darò più per nessun altra.



In qualunque modo vada a finire, se in quei momenti, in quei mesi, in quegli anni sei stato bene non c'è niente da buttare e non è MAI tempo perso, nel modo più assoluto.
Meglio vivere belle esperienze, anche se prima o poi finiscono, piuttosto che non viverle affatto e non avere bei ricordi con sé.
Ricordalo sempre.


----------



## Djici (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> su quello sono abbastanza tranquillo, si divide il conto e mi accollo io il mutuo e lei se ne va. da capire i mobili come fare e quello che ha pagato lei finora del mutuo...


Guarda non sono un avvocato. Ma quello che ha già pagato del mutuo per me non e che devi restituirlo. E come se avesse pagato l'affitto. D'altronde se avesse vissuto altrove quei soldi li doveva cacciare comunque.
Fossi in te, prima di pensare ad un aiuto per andare meglio penserei soprattutto a vedere un avvocato.
Non per iniziare chi sa cosa. Ma per chiedere cosa puoi e cosa non puoi fare. In modo da non essere preso alla sprovvista. E ovviamente non dirlo a nessuno che hai preso informazioni... Che poi magari lei lo ha già fatto.

Fatti consigliare per la casa. Poi potrai vedere come gestire le cose con lei.
Ripeto che l'obiettivo non è mandarla a dormire sotto un ponte... Ma almeno che non sia lei a fartelo.

Amico sono stato malissimo come te. Ero più giovane. E non abbiamo vissuto insieme 10 anni. Ma tutto quello che descrivi l'ho vissuto.
Sai che oggi sono stato dai miei per mettere un po' d'ordine mentre stanno in ferie e ho ritrovato una valigetta che non avevo aperto da quasi 20 anni. Con dentro foto, lettere e oggetti che mi aveva regalato la mia ex. ho guardato qualche foto e mi è venuto il sorriso. Perché ? Perché non soffro più. Anche se in quei momenti pensavo che nulla mi avrebbe potuto salvare tranne il suo ritorno. Ero disperato. Avevo il fiato corto. Non riuscivo a respirare. Andare a letto era una tortura. E invece tutto e passato. Piano piano. Ora sorrido perché so che quella relazione mi ha trasformato.
Da quel giorno sono stato capace di dire cosa voleva da una relazione ma anche e soprattutto cosa non volevo più.
E ti dico la verità, a vederla dal vivo si accelera il battito del cuore... Ma nient'altro. Però in 20 anni l'avrò vista massimo 4 volte.
Tutto passa. Pensa che ci si rialza anche quando perdi i genitori... Che quelli ti hanno amato per davvero per tutta la tua vita. Senza un motivo, non per avere vantaggi economici.
Scommettiamo che tra dodici mesi sarà passato? Anzi nemleno. Ai festeggiamenti in piazza Duomo sono sicuro che sarai in forma smagliante!
E ci sarà unA ragazzA al tuo fianco. Magari pure 2


----------



## danjr (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> oltre a fidarmi su questo aspetto, lei lavora dal lunedì al sabato metti dalle 6 alle 18 con pause annesse, non ci potrebbe andare mai in banca


Guarda che un bonifico lo poi fare in 5 minuti anche tramite app dallo smartphone a qualsiasi orario. Tanto hai detto che lei non controlla mai, tu mettiti da parte il tuo 50 per cento, poi se le cose si risistemano rimetti su il tutto senza nemmeno dirle nulla, almeno sei sicuro al 100x100


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guarda, da come la descrivi, l' unico motivo per cui ci stavi insieme è perchè è bella.
> 
> Ti dico una cosa, amico, una delle tante cose che mi ha detto mia nonna nel corso della vita e che nonostante all' inizio pensavo fossero caxxate, ho imparato siano verissime:
> 
> ...



no no no no

io l'ho conosciuta che era in una situazione adolescenziale disastrata, praticamente senza genitori, a lavorare la sera in pizzeria (l'ho conosciuta lì) e la mattina andava a scuola, e non ti dico tutte le ingiustizie che gli sono capitate perchè facciamo notte.
Quando l'ho conosciuta diciamo non era "figa", era una ribelle, l'aveva col mondo e si teneva anche male.
Sai perchè mi è piaciuta? perchè gli ho visto dentro un cuore immenso, e quella esteriore che era in quel momento non era assolutamente lei, ed ho scelto di frequentarla e vedere che persona era con molti problemi in meno, ne è uscita fuori una persona solare , felice, bella, generosissima col prossimo e con personali soddisfazioni (metti l'auto presa da sola, la casa, le vacanze, ecc...)...

Quindi su questo punto no, non l'ho scelto per quello, ma adesso ti dico che la mia ragazza era per miei occhi una bella figa (parlando sempre di una persona normalissima)


----------



## Prealpi (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> oltre a fidarmi su questo aspetto, lei lavora dal lunedì al sabato metti dalle 6 alle 18 con pause annesse, non ci potrebbe andare mai in banca


Scusa, non per intromettermi nei tuoi affari , guarda che basta un semplice home banking..


----------



## danjr (27 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Guarda non sono un avvocato. Ma quello che ha già pagato del mutuo per me non e che devi restituirlo. E come se avesse pagato l'affitto. D'altronde se avesse vissuto altrove quei soldi li doveva cacciare comunque.
> Fossi in te, prima di pensare ad un aiuto per andare meglio penserei soprattutto a vedere un avvocato.
> Non per iniziare chi sa cosa. Ma per chiedere cosa puoi e cosa non puoi fare. In modo da non essere preso alla sprovvista. E ovviamente non dirlo a nessuno che hai preso informazioni... Che poi magari lei lo ha già fatto.
> 
> ...


Il muto pagato non centra niente e sono d'accordo, ma ognuna delle due parti ha comunque il diritto di essere liquidata


----------



## Mauricio (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> oltre a fidarmi su questo aspetto, lei lavora dal lunedì al sabato metti dalle 6 alle 18 con pause annesse, non ci potrebbe andare mai in banca


Scusa ma avete una banca del 1980? Basta un bonifico online dal vostro conto verso un altro ed è fatta.
Ripeto, ti abbiamo avvisato in tutte le salse, ti ho fatto notare che ti stai contraddicendo sulla questione (se sei così sicuro che non lo farebbe mai perchè controlli il conto tutti i giorni?), direi che quello che potevo fare per aiutarti, dal mio punto di vista, l’ho fatto.


----------



## Igniorante (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> abbiamo già detto che se si conferma questa situazione andremo a sistemare conti e casa in breve... prendo la responsabilità e il rischio di fesso almeno per questo mi fido



Giusto ma secondo me è prematuro parlarne adesso, anche perché questi discorsi forzano il dialogo tra voi due ed in questo momento bisognerebbe che ognuno stesse il più possibile da solo.

Personalmente non penso che a livello finanziario rischi qualcosa, contrariamente a quello che ti dicono in tanti... Poi tutto può essere, ma la persona la conosci tu e sai se è arrivista e venale oppure no... Tra l'altro già si sentirà parecchio in colpa, dubito vada a prosciugare i conti, quindi quelli potete sistemarli anche dopo.

Per me dovresti prendere e andare da qualche parte, io è la prima cosa che farei se mi lasciassi, e non parlo di divertirmi o rilassarmi, ma di posti dove puoi pensare e ritrovare te stesso... tra l'altro è una cosa di cui sento il bisogno da tanto tra lavoro e vita privata, non per colpa di nessuno ma per necessità mia di staccare un po' la spina... Quindi nella sfortuna cogli la palla al balzo, dammi retta, anche se mi rendo conto che adesso ripensare a tutto ti manda KO, ma continuare a parlarci e relazionarti con lei per cose tipo casa/sentimenti/conto corrente è pure peggio.


----------



## Mauricio (27 Luglio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Giusto ma secondo me è prematuro parlarne adesso, anche perché questi discorsi forzano il dialogo tra voi due ed in questo momento bisognerebbe che ognuno stesse il più possibile da solo.
> 
> *Personalmente non penso che a livello finanziario rischi qualcosa, contrariamente a quello che ti dicono in tanti... Poi tutto può essere, ma la persona la conosci tu e sai se è arrivista e venale oppure no... Tra l'altro già si sentirà parecchio in colpa, dubito vada a prosciugare i conti, quindi quelli potete sistemarli anche dopo.*
> 
> Per me dovresti prendere e andare da qualche parte, io è la prima cosa che farei se mi lasciassi, e non parlo di divertirmi o rilassarmi, ma di posti dove puoi pensare e ritrovare te stesso... tra l'altro è una cosa di cui sento il bisogno da tanto tra lavoro e vita privata, non per colpa di nessuno ma per necessità mia di staccare un po' la spina... Quindi nella sfortuna cogli la palla al balzo, dammi retta, anche se mi rendo conto che adesso ripensare a tutto ti manda KO, ma continuare a parlarci e relazionarti con lei per cose tipo casa/sentimenti/conto corrente è pure peggio.


Non rischia niente? Se questa domani decide di svuotare il conto lui da parte non ha più nulla, non so se è chiaro.
Scusa ma dove hai percepito che lei si senta parecchio in colpa? Fa notte tutte le sere, torna a casa e manco lo considera. A me non sembra sentirsi in colpa.


----------



## Giofa (27 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace ma non è così. Se A e B hanno un conto cointestato a firma disgiunta, sia A che B possono usufruire del 100% del saldo. Che poi si possa provare ad andare per vie legali per tentare di recuperare quanto perso, non lo metto in dubbio, ma alla banca che li spenda A o B non interessa nulla.


Confermo, potrebbe addirittura chiuderti il conto se volesse.
Comunque Milo io ho conosciuto la mia compagna a 32 anni e dopo oltre 6 anni abbiamo tre splendidi figli, di cui la prima di 16 anni che lei ha avuto da una vecchia storia a 19. A 32 anni hai ancora tutto da costruire.
Io proverei a iscrivermi su qualche sito, giusto per chiacchierare un po' con persone che non sanno nulla di te, ti renderai conto pian piano che esiste un universo al di fuori di voi (oggi non lo vedi ed è normalissimo)


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> willy sai che me la sono goduta ogni giorno della nostra relazione? sia fisicamente che umanamente, mai dato niente per scontato e la fiamma dopo 10 anni fortissima più che mai, mi sentivo in un rapporto indistruttibile.
> forse è per questo che non credo di trovarne un altra o che piaccia qualcun'altra, sinceramente lei può sistemarsi in un mese e io in 10 anni forse una disperata.


son le stesse cose che pensavo io. uguale.
poi lei è tornata dopo 1 anno e siam sposati con 2 figli.
ma eravamo più giovani..

vado controcorrente con quasi tutti.
io fossi in te non perderei le speranze. sii te stesso, non fare il duro ma cerca di esserlo. cerca di trattarla male perchè ora lei se lo merita.
ti dico anche di soffrire in pace perchè soffrirai, senza sentirti in obbligo di combattere questa tua tristezza.
io uscivo, ma meno del solito. non ero depresso ma molto triste e incazzato col mondo.
qualche mese e passa pian piano... se ti senti che non ce la fai da solo vai dallo psichiatra, un mio amico l'ha fatto e ha fatto bene.
tra qualche tempo magari torna e magari sarai tu a non volerla.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> poi lei è tornata dopo 1 anno e siam sposati con 2 figli.


Io non l' avrei mai perdonata, dopo che sei andata a prendere altri uccelli per me puoi restare dove sei ( magari non è il tuo caso eh, parlo in generale)

Anche senza andare su quello, se hai avuto il dubbio una volta, le probabilità che presto o tardi ne avrai un altro è ancora più alto.


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Scrivo solo adesso, anche perchè sono talmente oberato che ormai posto pochissimo.
> Scusa se non rileggo tutto, ma praticamente andava tutto bene, tutto scorreva tranquillamente, la solita routine e una mattina si sveglia e ti dice che è tutto finito così, senza darti nemmeno una spiegazione?



c'è stata una settimana strana e alla seconda cosa strana ha "vomitato" fuori tutto. fino al giorno prima di giurerei su chiunque, 0 dubbi


----------



## Kaw (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> c'è stata una settimana strana e alla seconda cosa strana ha "vomitato" fuori tutto. fino al giorno prima di giurerei su chiunque, 0 dubbi


Non so in che rapporti tu stia con le sue amiche, mai hai provato ad indagare presso di loro?
Magari si è confidata con una di loro, qualcosa *deve* essere successo per forza. Non può una storia di 10 anni finire in una settimana, così senza alcuna avvisaglia


----------



## Igniorante (27 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Non rischia niente? Se questa domani decide di svuotare il conto lui da parte non ha più nulla, non so se è chiaro.
> Scusa ma dove hai percepito che lei si senta parecchio in colpa? Fa notte tutte le sere, torna a casa e manco lo considera. A me non sembra sentirsi in colpa.



Di fatto, è vero che rischia.
Ma la persona in questione la conosce lui e per primo ha scritto che lei gli ha detto più volte di sentirsi una mer**
Non sto contestando i consigli di natura finanziaria eh, sia chiaro... Sono giustissimi... Ma allo stesso tempo credo che lui adesso pensi a tutto fuorché a quello, se non in ultimissima battuta.
Anche della casa ne parla a livello di problematica di condivisione, non di "capitale", come è normale che sia da persona innamorata.
E anche se lei avesse un altro ci vuole parecchio impegno ad aggiungere al danno sentimentale anche la beffa di svuotare il conto... Sarebbe un mostro... Fortunatamente ste cose si vedono solo al cinema, almeno per esperienza mia personale.


----------



## Mauricio (27 Luglio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Di fatto, è vero che rischia.
> Ma la persona in questione la conosce lui e per primo ha scritto che lei gli ha detto più volte di sentirsi una mer**
> Non sto contestando i consigli di natura finanziaria eh, sia chiaro... Sono giustissimi... Ma allo stesso tempo credo che lui adesso pensi a tutto fuorché a quello, se non in ultimissima battuta.
> Anche della casa ne parla a livello di problematica di condivisione, non di "capitale", come è normale che sia da persona innamorata.
> E anche se lei avesse un altro ci vuole parecchio impegno ad aggiungere al danno sentimentale anche la beffa di svuotare il conto... Sarebbe un mostro... Fortunatamente ste cose si vedono solo al cinema, almeno per esperienza mia personale.


Però scusa, una persona dice che ci sta di ***** ma poi esce tutte le notti a divertirsi? Quando le chiedi di parlare ti risponde sta sera a casa, ci arriva, si cambia ed esce a fare serata?
A parole si può dire tutto, ma i fatti, raccontati ovviamente, dicono ben altro. Dal mio modesto punto di vista lato sentimentale, lei non ci sta per nulla male perchè è già andata avanti mentalmente, ha già chiuso la storia e sta cambiando la sua vita.


----------



## Igniorante (27 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io non l' avrei mai perdonata, dopo che sei andata a prendere altri uccelli per me puoi restare dove sei ( magari non è il tuo caso eh, parlo in generale)
> 
> Anche senza andare su quello, se hai avuto il dubbio una volta, le probabilità che presto o tardi ne avrai un altro è ancora più alto.



Ma dai, che discorsi zio porco.
Ma che siamo all'asilo?
E guarda che tendenzialmente sarei anche d'accordo con te ma ogni situazione è talmente unica e vissuta soggettivamente che è veramente difficile, per non dire impossibile, sentenziare in modo così perentorio.
Almeno fin quando non capita poi ad ognuno di noi.

Ripeto che è un discorso che capisco, ed in parte condivido anche... Ma ogni esperienza di vita, compresa la lontananza, serve proprio a farci cambiare, in un modo o nell'altro.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Luglio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ma dai, che discorsi zio porco.
> Ma che siamo all'asilo?
> E guarda che tendenzialmente sarei anche d'accordo con te ma ogni situazione è talmente unica e vissuta soggettivamente che è veramente difficile, per non dire impossibile, sentenziare in modo così perentorio.
> Almeno fin quando non capita poi ad ognuno di noi.
> ...


Non per niente, ho scritto "in generale"

Basta leggere...


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io non l' avrei mai perdonata, dopo che sei andata a prendere altri uccelli per me puoi restare dove sei ( magari non è il tuo caso eh, parlo in generale)
> 
> Anche senza andare su quello, se hai avuto il dubbio una volta, le probabilità che presto o tardi ne avrai un altro è ancora più alto.


ne io ne nessun'altro l'ha mai vista con altri volatili. lo escludo a meno di cose molto "svelte" ahaha.
però in certi casi è giusto metter da parte l'orgoglio e fare ciò che è meglio per te stesso.
se il suo desiderio sarà di perdonarla, farà bene a farlo. dopotutto se tu ami la tua morosa ma ti piace la fi.ga ci sta che fai qualche scappatella e che lei ti perdoni no?
non bisogna prendere le cose troppo di punta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Luglio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Di fatto, è vero che rischia.
> Ma la persona in questione la conosce lui e per primo ha scritto che lei gli ha detto più volte di sentirsi una mer**
> Non sto contestando i consigli di natura finanziaria eh, sia chiaro... Sono giustissimi... Ma allo stesso tempo credo che lui adesso pensi a tutto fuorché a quello, se non in ultimissima battuta.
> Anche della casa ne parla a livello di problematica di condivisione, non di "capitale", come è normale che sia da persona innamorata.
> E anche se lei avesse un altro ci vuole parecchio impegno ad aggiungere al danno sentimentale anche la beffa di svuotare il conto... Sarebbe un mostro... Fortunatamente ste cose si vedono solo al cinema, almeno per esperienza mia personale.


che?!?!
un mio amico è stato mollato dopo 6-7 anni proprio il giorno dopo il compleanno di lei.
dove lui le ha regalato le scarpe da 250 euro.

coincidenze?


----------



## Mauricio (27 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ne io ne nessun'altro l'ha mai vista con altri volatili. lo escludo a meno di cose molto "svelte" ahaha.
> però in certi casi è giusto metter da parte l'orgoglio e fare ciò che è meglio per te stesso.
> se il suo desiderio sarà di perdonarla, farà bene a farlo. *dopotutto se tu ami la tua morosa ma ti piace la fi.ga ci sta che fai qualche scappatella e che lei ti perdoni no?*
> non bisogna prendere le cose troppo di punta.


Dal mio punto di vista no. Se la amo alle fighe delle altre non penso. Ma mi rendo conto che per questa cosa potrei pensarla alla vecchia maniera, ma ognuno è libero di fare come meglio crede. C’è a chi piace fare scambi di coppia e vedere la propria lei/lui che fa sesso con altri.


----------



## Igniorante (27 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non per niente, ho scritto "in generale"
> 
> Basta leggere...



Ho capito ma si da per scontato che "lontananza = andare in cerca di...", è questo che condivido poco.
Nel caso la cosa fosse vera, sarei d'accordo a chiudere definitivamente... Ma anche lì è da vedere da caso a caso, ci son donne a cui i mariti gliene combinano di ogni, e viceversa... Ci sta che prima o poi si sveglino.

Ma rileggendo ho capito cosa intendevi


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Però scusa, una persona dice che ci sta di ***** ma poi esce tutte le notti a divertirsi? Quando le chiedi di parlare ti risponde sta sera a casa, ci arriva, si cambia ed esce a fare serata?
> A parole si può dire tutto, ma i fatti, raccontati ovviamente, dicono ben altro. Dal mio modesto punto di vista lato sentimentale, lei non ci sta per nulla male perchè è già andata avanti mentalmente, ha già chiuso la storia e sta cambiando la sua vita.


Esce a far serata e a farsi sbattere un po' probabilmente. Ma soprattutto se lei fa così ed ha già superato tutto è perché si teneva tutto da tempo, lei aveva già metabolizzato in silenzio d fingendo che andasse tutto bene. Una volta che ha finito di elaborare e si è convinta che la cosa giusta da fare era troncare il rapporto l'ha fatto senza problemi.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ne io ne nessun'altro l'ha mai vista con altri volatili. lo escludo a meno di cose molto "svelte" ahaha.
> però in certi casi è giusto metter da parte l'orgoglio e fare ciò che è meglio per te stesso.
> se il suo desiderio sarà di perdonarla, farà bene a farlo. dopotutto se tu ami la tua morosa ma ti piace la fi.ga ci sta che fai qualche scappatella e che lei ti perdoni no?
> non bisogna prendere le cose troppo di punta.


So che non farà piacere a quelli del PD, ma una donna che prende troppi volatili fa più schifo di un uomo che va con tante.

Sono un uomo delle caverne


----------



## pazzomania (27 Luglio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ho capito ma si da per scontato che "lontananza = andare in cerca di...", è questo che condivido poco.
> Nel caso la cosa fosse vera, sarei d'accordo a chiudere definitivamente... Ma anche lì è da vedere da caso a caso, ci son donne a cui i mariti gliene combinano di ogni, e viceversa... Ci sta che prima o poi si sveglino.
> 
> Ma rileggendo ho capito cosa intendevi


Nel 90% dei casi, una donna che tronca, anche se non te lo dirà nemmeno sotto tortura, ha già qualcun altro pronto.


----------



## Sam (27 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> So che non farà piacere a quelli del PD, ma una donna che prende troppi volatili fa più schifo di un uomo che va con tante.
> 
> Sono un uomo delle caverne


Una volta si diceva: una chiave che apre tutte le serrature è un passepartout. Una serratura che si fa aprire da tutte le chiavi, è una serratura di merd4.


----------



## Igniorante (27 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Nel 90% dei casi, una donna che tronca, anche se non te lo dirà nemmeno sotto tortura, ha già qualcun altro pronto.



Ah beh se non è scemo, anche l'uomo... 
Anzi spesso il motivo è proprio quello, no?
Però ho fiducia in quel 10%, pur avendo io fatto in passato come il restante 90%, pensa te 

Comunque non è essere cavernicoli ma realisti, su certe cose... In questo ti lancio il salvagente


----------



## pazzomania (27 Luglio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Una volta si diceva: una chiave che apre tutte le serrature è un passepartout. Una serratura che si fa aprire da tutte le chiavi, è una serratura di merd4.


Esatto.

Una donna bruttina e sfigata se accetta di farsi usare puo' farsi pure un uomo bellissimo.

Un maschio bruttino e sfigato con sani principi, non riesce manco a farsi un cesso atomico senza impegno.

Le situazioni non sono minimamente paragonabili: un uomo che se ne fa tante deve essere per forza in gamba, una donna che se ne fa tanti invece basta sia zocc....

Trucidatemi, ma la penso cosi


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Ha ragione chi dice che ti si capisce benissimo, molti hanno provato sensazioni simili a quelle che stai provando tu. Io aggiungo due cose a quanto già scritto precedentemente:
> - non renderti ridicolo con lei, non dirle che pensi al suicidio per lei. Sarebbe capace di credere che tu lo dica per volerla manipolare (le donne son maestre nel girare la frittata) e SOPRATTUTTO lei, visto l'atteggiamento assunto in questi giorni, non merita assolutamente che tu ti apra in questo modo
> - vattene in viaggio dall'altra parte del mondo, da solo. Organizzati tu tutte cose, tieniti impegnato. Iscriviti su tinder e fatti qualche sana scopata: io a distanza di anni e anni ancora ricordo quelle fatte in Cambogia con una Cinese o quelle in Sudafrica con una rossa, nel periodo peggiore della mia vita. Son esperienze che ti fan capire quanto ti sia perso in questi 10 anni. Perché è inutile star qua a menarsela: stare in una relazione così lunga porta tante gioie ma comporta anche altrettante rinunce. Là fuori ci sono donne che non vedono l'ora di farti godere alla grande (non solo sessualmente, anche accettandoti per quello che sei nel bene e nel male) e tu manco lo sai.
> 
> So perfettamente che son tutte parole al vento, devi attraversare una fase fisiologica di ripresa. Prima stacchi tutto e blocchi i rapporti che avete in comune e prima inizierai a star meglio. Più a lungo ci starai sotto e peggio sarà. È un momento, prenditi i tuoi tempi ma considera anche che non sei più un ragazzino e non ti puoi permettere di distruggerti l'autostima in questo modo. Sei un uomo e non devi permettere a nessuno di modificare la tua autostima. Nessuno lo merita, a maggior ragione una persona che non ha rispetto di te



purtroppo almeno per ora non ho altri pensieri oltre che lei e non ho assolutamente forze e voglia di andare in vacanza, ma 0 proprio, ti dico la verità


----------



## Sam (27 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> 
> Una donna bruttina e sfigata se accetta di farsi usare puo' farsi pure un uomo bellissimo.
> 
> ...


Esatto.
E infatti alla fine di tutto questo ragionanento si arriva all’illuminazione buddista: il segreto del vivere bene è sganciare il centone quando ne hai bisogno.
Trovi tanta figa atomica senza impegno.


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Scusa @Milo ma te lo ripeto: dopo tutto quello che stai passando metteresti la mano sul fuoco per la questione conto corrente? Meglio prevenire e trasferire il 50% su un tuo conto monointeatato, che scoprire che domani ha svuotato tutto. E poi scusa di nuovo, ma ti contraddici: hai detto che stai controllando tutti i giorni il saldo, e poi dici che non lo svuoterebbe mai? C’è qualcosa che non torna.



ero io a controllare il conto, a vedere se ogni mese il saldo mensile era positivo o era meglio fare delle rinunce. Lei non ha nemmeno l'home banking, non avrebbe mai tempo nemmeno di andare in banca se non chiede un permesso!

e comunque no, non lo farebbe mai


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> So che non farà piacere a quelli del PD, ma una donna che prende troppi volatili fa più schifo di un uomo che va con tante.
> 
> Sono un uomo delle caverne


quoto anche io.
ma 1 o 2 non sono tropi dai... insomma bisogna sapersi adattare alle ingiustizie della vita.


----------



## Mauricio (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> ero io a controllare il conto, a vedere se ogni mese il saldo mensile era positivo o era meglio fare delle rinunce. Lei non ha nemmeno l'home banking, non avrebbe mai tempo nemmeno di andare in banca se non chiede un permesso!
> 
> e comunque no, non lo farebbe mai


Va bene, ti auguro che sia così, ma ti abbiamo messo in guardia. Perchè sinceramente riprendersi da una batosta economica del genere sarebbe molto peggio della batosta sentimentale.


----------



## Mauricio (27 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> 
> Una donna bruttina e sfigata se accetta di farsi usare puo' farsi pure un uomo bellissimo.
> 
> ...


Opinione verosimile. Avrò idee retrograde per i rapporti sentimentali, però penso che se un uomo single va con 100 donne, oppure una donna single va con 100 uomini, il primo non è un figo e la seconda non è una *******. Essendo liberi da impegni sentimentali è giusto che facciano come meglio credono. Torno un po’ indietro di diverse pagine: siamo solo uomini in questo topic, ci vorrebbe qualche punto di vista femminile.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> ero io a controllare il conto, a vedere se ogni mese il saldo mensile era positivo o era meglio fare delle rinunce. Lei non ha nemmeno l'home banking, non avrebbe mai tempo nemmeno di andare in banca se non chiede un permesso!
> 
> e comunque no, non lo farebbe mai


Sicuramente fino ad un mese fa, pensavi: "non mi lascerebbe mai"


----------



## pazzomania (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> purtroppo almeno per ora non ho altri pensieri oltre che lei e non ho assolutamente forze e voglia di andare in vacanza, ma 0 proprio, ti dico la verità


Smettila di piangerti addosso, e vai in sta caxxo di vacanza.

Specialmente se hai già pagato.

Invece che lamentarti qui, trova una single in vacanza e fai il cucciolotto triste ( senza essere patetico) che magari ti succhia pure le palle!


----------



## Maurizio91 (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non so cosa fare e non riesco a dormire, scusate se mi sfogo con voi mi sento anche sciocco a scrivere ma mi trovo nel momento più buio della mia vita.
> 
> Ho 32 anni e sono fidanzato da 10, conviviamo da 2 e mezzo, ho finito da poco una discussione con la mia ragazza che al 99% entro il week end porterà la fine del nostro rapporto.
> 
> ...


Mi spiace, hai descritto bene le sensazioni che provi. Io quest'anno per uno/due mesi per la prima volta ho provato quella distinta sensazione di solitudine; ti accorgi proprio che è uno stato mentale diverso da altri, non è piacevole. Forse ti sorprenderò dicendo che non l'ho provata per un isolamento reale e fisico, dato che è arrivata quando la mia vita sociale non aveva subito alcun cambiamento (né in termini di compagna né di amici), ma dopo alcuni mesi dal nuovo lavoro (non so se c'entrava). Questo per citare la solita frase: stare soli e sentirsi soli sono due cose diverse, e l'una non avviene necessariamente con l'altra. Si può provare solitudine anche se in compagnia. In questo momento è comprensibile il timore, perché mentalmente stai visualizzando come sarà per te dopo che tornerai single. Ma è uno stato mentale, non puoi sapere come sarà. Se sei una persona senza particolari difficoltà relazionali e sociali, e hai una tua vita con le tue passioni, andrà tutto benissimo, anzi potresti amare i nuovi spazi mentali e temporali, e le cose e gli episodi (vedi conoscere una nuova persona) avvengono letteralmente da un momento all'altro.

Ma probabilmente è troppo presto per parlare di questo, adesso mi sembra di capire che vivi il periodo comprensibile in cui rimugini tanto sul perché è successo, cosa si poteva fare/cambiare, ripensi a certi episodi, cerchi di interpretarli, etc. Il bisogno dello sfogo è chiaro e logico. il mio consiglio è senza dubbio alcuno lo psicoterapeuta; anche in questo caso non visualizzare come sarebbe, se ti porterebbe giovamento etc. Se puoi economicamente, vai senza pensare e valuta tu stesso i benefici. A mio parere, se già scrivere sul forum "ti fa sfogare", lo psicoterapeuta è molto di più. Se è bravo/a e "incastrate" bene sarà un appoggio importante, senza che diventi dipendenza (anzi insegna il contrario).

Quando succedono queste cose, entrare e vivere queste fasi di crisi è fisiologico; l'unico vero e grandissimo problema si crea quando la fase non finisce più, e passano degli ANNI (anche molti). Io dico perché non darsi una mano? Perdere il sonno per anni e svuotarsi delle proprie energie dopo che gli stessi pensieri ronzano nella mente per anni è una tortura macabra. Niente pregiudizi, niente orgoglio ("ce la faccio da solo"). Mente lucida, accorgersi il prima possibile del rischio (o già realtà) di vivere dentro una bolla mentale:

- una mia amica è stata lasciata dopo 10 anni di fidanzamento. Alle porte del matrimonio, lui ha trovato il contesto in cui comunicare che lui non la voleva più da molto tempo. Oggi sono passati 4 anni: lei sta ok, ma vive intrisa di vittimismo, di chi ha subito il torto. Si è chiusa e ora vive di routine, non azzardando mai qualcosa di nuovo, non "rischiando"

- un mio amico, tradito qualche mese prima dello scoppio della pandemia (quindi 3 anni fa). Ancora oggi rabbia repressa e frustrazione, ha attualmente una relazione insoddisfacente, ma è lui per primo ad essere insoddisfatto di tutto. Brontolone e lamentoso. Parla spesso del tradimento, e ne parla con il tono di chi è stato tradito 24 ore fa.

Questa pappardella per provare a farti riflettere su questi aspetti: subire il colpo certo ma cercare strumenti e pensieri virtuosi, attenzione alla durata dei rimugini nel lungo periodo, rielaborazione costruttiva degli eventi. Hai fatto benissimo a scrivere qui secondo me, non bisogna stare da soli coi propri pensieri in questi casi


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Si, ho capito, ma non ti aspettavi nemmeno tutto questo, pensavi non lo avrebbe mai fatto. Poi pensi di andare avanti con il conto co intestato anche se la storia finisce? cioé è una cosa che devi fare a prescindere e quindi meglio prevenire.



ma sì quello è sicuro, ma lo mettevo per gradi, domani torno a casa, poi deve essere lei ad avere la forza di regolarizzare tutto e andarsene


----------



## __king george__ (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> purtroppo almeno per ora non ho altri pensieri oltre che lei e non ho assolutamente forze e voglia di andare in vacanza, ma 0 proprio, ti dico la verità


ciao,premetto che ho letto il primo post e poi altri qua e la ma non tutte le pagine (son 32!) quindi può darsi che tanti pezzi del puzzle li abbia saltati..ho letto comunque varie risposte tutte piu o meno condivisibili ecc ma voglio darti una risposta/consiglio diverso

prova a fare una sorta di esercizio: tieni conto che non sei tu la parte in causa ma un tuo amico (immaginati una faccia reale cosi ti astrai meglio dall'evento)...pensa a questo tizio che gli è successa questa cosa..di cui tu sai tutti i dettagli (ma non sei tu è il tuo amico) ed esponili il tuo parere sull'evento e i tuoi consigli

con la massima onestà...qualunque essi siano...dal piu duro al piu morbido al piu drammatico al piu positivo ecc...quello che ti viene realmente

può darsi che questa cosa ti dia spunti...anche "illuminanti",, piu di quanto credi


----------



## pazzomania (27 Luglio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Mi spiace, hai descritto bene le sensazioni che provi. Io quest'anno per uno/due mesi per la prima volta ho provato quella distinta sensazione di solitudine; ti accorgi proprio che è uno stato mentale diverso da altri, non è piacevole. Forse ti sorprenderò dicendo che non l'ho provata per un isolamento reale e fisico, dato che è arrivata quando la mia vita sociale non aveva subito alcun cambiamento (né in termini di compagna né di amici), ma dopo alcuni mesi dal nuovo lavoro (non so se c'entrava). Questo per citare la solita frase: stare soli e sentirsi soli sono due cose diverse, e l'una non avviene necessariamente con l'altra. Si può provare solitudine anche se in compagnia. In questo momento è comprensibile il timore, perché mentalmente stai visualizzando come sarà per te dopo che tornerai single. Ma è uno stato mentale, non puoi sapere come sarà. Se sei una persona senza particolari difficoltà relazionali e sociali, e hai una tua vita con le tue passioni, andrà tutto benissimo, anzi potresti amare i nuovi spazi mentali e temporali, e le cose e gli episodi (vedi conoscere una nuova persona) avvengono letteralmente da un momento all'altro.
> 
> Ma probabilmente è troppo presto per parlare di questo, adesso mi sembra di capire che vivi il periodo comprensibile in cui rimugini tanto sul perché è successo, cosa si poteva fare/cambiare, ripensi a certi episodi, cerchi di interpretarli, etc. Il bisogno dello sfogo è chiaro e logico. il mio consiglio è senza dubbio alcuno lo psicoterapeuta; anche in questo caso non visualizzare come sarebbe, se ti porterebbe giovamento etc. Se puoi economicamente, vai senza pensare e valuta tu stesso i benefici. A mio parere, se già scrivere sul forum "ti fa sfogare", lo psicoterapeuta è molto di più. Se è bravo/a e "incastrate" bene sarà un appoggio importante, senza che diventi dipendenza (anzi insegna il contrario).
> 
> ...


Bel post.

@Milo sta semplicemente SOFFRENDO.

La sofferenza è un termine creato proprio per quello stato d' animo, in fondo non ci sono nemmeno tanti "spiegoni" da elaborare.

Funziona cosi da millenni e ci sono passati miliardi di persone.

PS: non pensate io abbia il cuore di pietra e snobbi la sua sofferenza, ma ho imparato a razionalizzare un po' tutto, la vita è dura a volte
So che è una frase fatta, ma l' importante è la salute.


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Guarda non sono un avvocato. Ma quello che ha già pagato del mutuo per me non e che devi restituirlo. E come se avesse pagato l'affitto. D'altronde se avesse vissuto altrove quei soldi li doveva cacciare comunque.
> Fossi in te, prima di pensare ad un aiuto per andare meglio penserei soprattutto a vedere un avvocato.
> Non per iniziare chi sa cosa. Ma per chiedere cosa puoi e cosa non puoi fare. In modo da non essere preso alla sprovvista. E ovviamente non dirlo a nessuno che hai preso informazioni... Che poi magari lei lo ha già fatto.
> 
> ...



purtroppo non mi ci vedo fuori dal tunnel, stupidamente quasi non ci vorrei uscire, non voglio la vita da single, non voglio ripartire da 0, non voglio una vita senza lei.
è un casino


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Scusa, non per intromettermi nei tuoi affari , guarda che basta un semplice home banking..



non l'ha! manco lo vuole! mi chamò anche la banca perchè lei manco gli rispondeva, si fidava e non farebbe mai una cosa senza dirmelo.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> purtroppo non mi ci vedo fuori dal tunnel, stupidamente quasi non ci vorrei uscire, non voglio la vita da single, non voglio ripartire da 0, non voglio una vita senza lei.
> è un casino


Quando tra 2 mesi ci riderai su, ricordati che te la faremo pagare per tutti questi piagnistei


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Scusa ma avete una banca del 1980? Basta un bonifico online dal vostro conto verso un altro ed è fatta.
> Ripeto, ti abbiamo avvisato in tutte le salse, ti ho fatto notare che ti stai contraddicendo sulla questione (se sei così sicuro che non lo farebbe mai perchè controlli il conto tutti i giorni?), direi che quello che potevo fare per aiutarti, dal mio punto di vista, l’ho fatto.



ma hai tutti i motivi e ragioni per farmelo notare.

però ti garantisco che sul lato soldi, questa pazza non sapeva nemmeno se riscuoteva lo stipendio o no, non ha app dell'home bancking, non ha i dati, non ha niente!

e su questo lato mi fido!


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Giusto ma secondo me è prematuro parlarne adesso, anche perché questi discorsi forzano il dialogo tra voi due ed in questo momento bisognerebbe che ognuno stesse il più possibile da solo.
> 
> Personalmente non penso che a livello finanziario rischi qualcosa, contrariamente a quello che ti dicono in tanti... Poi tutto può essere, ma la persona la conosci tu e sai se è arrivista e venale oppure no... Tra l'altro già si sentirà parecchio in colpa, dubito vada a prosciugare i conti, quindi quelli potete sistemarli anche dopo.
> 
> Per me dovresti prendere e andare da qualche parte, io è la prima cosa che farei se mi lasciassi, e non parlo di divertirmi o rilassarmi, ma di posti dove puoi pensare e ritrovare te stesso... tra l'altro è una cosa di cui sento il bisogno da tanto tra lavoro e vita privata, non per colpa di nessuno ma per necessità mia di staccare un po' la spina... Quindi nella sfortuna cogli la palla al balzo, dammi retta, anche se mi rendo conto che adesso ripensare a tutto ti manda KO, ma continuare a parlarci e relazionarti con lei per cose tipo casa/sentimenti/conto corrente è pure peggio.



questa non vuole passare nemmeno 10 minuti con me, non verrà mai via con me. ora mi tocca sfissare le vacanze e perderò molti soldi


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> son le stesse cose che pensavo io. uguale.
> poi lei è tornata dopo 1 anno e siam sposati con 2 figli.
> ma eravamo più giovani..
> 
> ...



io ci spero, mi sento un assoluto illuso ma la amo e non posso fare altrimenti.

Stasera cena in casa con le amiche e parleranno, una di loro ha la sua età ed ha 2 splendidi bambini, spero che gli faccia capire cosa stà perdendo, ma non ci ho parlato...

Purtroppo ora si schifa di me quindi le speranze sono sullo 0.

Io salvo questa cena e torno da domani. se se ne vuole andare deve essere lei a fare tutto, e poi vediamo.

Purtroppo sono solo un illuso del ....


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Non so in che rapporti tu stia con le sue amiche, mai hai provato ad indagare presso di loro?
> Magari si è confidata con una di loro, qualcosa *deve* essere successo per forza. Non può una storia di 10 anni finire in una settimana, così senza alcuna avvisaglia



ho sentito il mondo, è venuto fuori che covava tanto questa cosa e ora l'ha fatta uscire.


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Esce a far serata e a farsi sbattere un po' probabilmente. Ma soprattutto se lei fa così ed ha già superato tutto è perché si teneva tutto da tempo, lei aveva già metabolizzato in silenzio d fingendo che andasse tutto bene. Una volta che ha finito di elaborare e si è convinta che la cosa giusta da fare era troncare il rapporto l'ha fatto senza problemi.



io spero che faccia queste cose da ufficialmente divisi, come mi ha giurato miliardi di volte in questi giorni...

mamma che agonia


----------



## Mauricio (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> ho sentito il mondo, è venuto fuori che covava tanto questa cosa e ora l'ha fatta uscire.


Ci avevi riportato che erano tutti shockati come te. Per cui qualcuno sapeva delle sue intenzioni. Non che cambi nulla, però allora dal suo punto di vista si era rotto qualcosa da tempo.


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sicuramente fino ad un mese fa, pensavi: "non mi lascerebbe mai"



fino a mercoledì.....


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Smettila di piangerti addosso, e vai in sta caxxo di vacanza.
> 
> Specialmente se hai già pagato.
> 
> Invece che lamentarti qui, trova una single in vacanza e fai il cucciolotto triste ( senza essere patetico) che magari ti succhia pure le palle!



non lo faccio, non sono in grado e rovinerei la vacanza a qualcuno


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> questa non vuole passare nemmeno 10 minuti con me, non verrà mai via con me. ora mi tocca sfissare le vacanze e perderò molti soldi


Milo, cerco di capire, ma non ci riesco. Perdonami.

Quello che provi non l'ho mai avuto, non riesco ad immedesimarmi, ma un uomo di 32 anni che arriva a dire certe cose meriterebbe due ceffoni, in ogni caso se fosse mio fratello o uno dei miei migliori amici non esiterei minimamente a tirarglieli. Parlare della tua vita in questi termini? Ma neanche se fosse vera la profezia dei Maia, la vita é l'unica cosa che realmente ti appartiene, goditela.

Quanto pensi che durerà questa fase? Cos'é che ti disturba? Il fatto di aver perso "una figa" (ti cito) e che non riuscirai a trovarne un'altra? Stavi con le solo perché figa?

Ma le persone che ti circondano cosa stanno facendo concretamente oltre a sedersi e piangere con te? Qualcuno ti ha detto che stai esagerando?

Milo, comincia ad avere rispetto per te stesso, poi vai avanti con la tua vita. Mi dispiace se sono duro, ma mi sono immedesimato in te, e poi mi sono immedesimato in un tuo fratello. Queste sono le cose che avrei detto a lui.


----------



## egidiopersempre (27 Luglio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> E infatti alla fine di tutto questo ragionanento si arriva all’illuminazione buddista: il segreto del vivere bene è sganciare il centone quando ne hai bisogno.
> Trovi tanta figa atomica senza impegno.


su questo sono d'accordo, se lo scopo è solo sco.are meglio sganciare un centone e scegliere nel catalogo: il rapporto qualità/prezzo non ha paragoni.


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Mi spiace, hai descritto bene le sensazioni che provi. Io quest'anno per uno/due mesi per la prima volta ho provato quella distinta sensazione di solitudine; ti accorgi proprio che è uno stato mentale diverso da altri, non è piacevole. Forse ti sorprenderò dicendo che non l'ho provata per un isolamento reale e fisico, dato che è arrivata quando la mia vita sociale non aveva subito alcun cambiamento (né in termini di compagna né di amici), ma dopo alcuni mesi dal nuovo lavoro (non so se c'entrava). Questo per citare la solita frase: stare soli e sentirsi soli sono due cose diverse, e l'una non avviene necessariamente con l'altra. Si può provare solitudine anche se in compagnia. In questo momento è comprensibile il timore, perché mentalmente stai visualizzando come sarà per te dopo che tornerai single. Ma è uno stato mentale, non puoi sapere come sarà. Se sei una persona senza particolari difficoltà relazionali e sociali, e hai una tua vita con le tue passioni, andrà tutto benissimo, anzi potresti amare i nuovi spazi mentali e temporali, e le cose e gli episodi (vedi conoscere una nuova persona) avvengono letteralmente da un momento all'altro.
> 
> Ma probabilmente è troppo presto per parlare di questo, adesso mi sembra di capire che vivi il periodo comprensibile in cui rimugini tanto sul perché è successo, cosa si poteva fare/cambiare, ripensi a certi episodi, cerchi di interpretarli, etc. Il bisogno dello sfogo è chiaro e logico. il mio consiglio è senza dubbio alcuno lo psicoterapeuta; anche in questo caso non visualizzare come sarebbe, se ti porterebbe giovamento etc. Se puoi economicamente, vai senza pensare e valuta tu stesso i benefici. A mio parere, se già scrivere sul forum "ti fa sfogare", lo psicoterapeuta è molto di più. Se è bravo/a e "incastrate" bene sarà un appoggio importante, senza che diventi dipendenza (anzi insegna il contrario).
> 
> ...



ho proprio il panico di finire come i tuoi amici, io dopo 5 giorni ho perso 4kg e il sonno, e sono tuttora stanchissimo...

mi dovrò far vedere penso, ma non riesco ad accettare che l'ho persa per sempre... non riesco...


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Bel post.
> 
> @Milo sta semplicemente SOFFRENDO.
> 
> ...



però non lo accetti... è un peso troppo grande... troppo...


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quando tra 2 mesi ci riderai su, ricordati che te la faremo pagare per tutti questi piagnistei



la mia speranza purtroppo è che tra 2 mesi scriva che sia tornata e parta il ciclo che mi convinca a farla tornare....


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Ci avevi riportato che erano tutti shockati come te. Per cui qualcuno sapeva delle sue intenzioni. Non che cambi nulla, però allora dal suo punto di vista si era rotto qualcosa da tempo.



ma sembra una cosa campata per aria, la scorsa settimana siamo usciti 5 giorni su 7 tra matrimoni battesimi ed altro e s'è fatto una settimana bellissima, quella prima mi ha fatto fissare le vacanze, senza assicurazione!!!

ma di che parliamo!!!


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Milo, cerco di capire, ma non ci riesco. Perdonami.
> 
> Quello che provi non l'ho mai avuto, non riesco ad immedesimarmi, ma un uomo di 32 anni che arriva a dire certe cose meriterebbe due ceffoni, in ogni caso se fosse mio fratello o uno dei miei migliori amici non esiterei minimamente a tirarglieli. Parlare della tua vita in questi termini? Ma neanche se fosse vera la profezia dei Maia, la vita é l'unica cosa che realmente ti appartiene, goditela.
> 
> ...



togliete il discorso della "figa", l'ho accennato una volta perchè ero orgoglioso di lei e sicuramente farà veloce a svoltarla.

bucia mi odio, mi faccio domande, non capisco come ho fatto a perderla, come ho fatto a non lottare, fino alla morte...

la amo alla follia ed ero pronto per il grande passo, e non ho mai avuto alcun dubbio sul suo amore, è una tragedia che non riesco a giustificare...


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

Stò cancellando la prenotazione delle vacanze, per sicurezza ho chiesto a lei conferma o se vuole provare ad andarci con una amica prima di perdere soldi...
sarà una nuova mazzata il confermare secco di cancellare tutto...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Stò cancellando la prenotazione delle vacanze, per sicurezza ho chiesto a lei conferma o se vuole provare ad andarci con una amica prima di perdere soldi...
> sarà una nuova mazzata il confermare secco di cancellare tutto...



Milo,sei proprio un ciaparàtt !  
Dovevi andarci tu con qualche amico/a,o in caso cancellarle,ma non domandare a lei

Se ora dovesse accettare ti sentirai ancora peggio.


----------



## Igniorante (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> questa non vuole passare nemmeno 10 minuti con me, non verrà mai via con me. ora mi tocca sfissare le vacanze e perderò molti soldi



Ehm, io intendevo da solo...


----------



## Miracle1980 (27 Luglio 2022)

Ti faccio una domanda...
Qual'è la soluzione se lei ha deciso di lasciarti?
Cosa ti farebbe stare bene o aiuterebbe a riprenderti?

Perché finora ho letto solo piagnistei e affossamenti estremi.


----------



## Prealpi (27 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Milo,sei proprio un ciaparàtt !
> Dovevi andarci tu con qualche amico/a,o in caso cancellarle,ma non domandare a lei
> 
> Se ora dovesse accettare ti sentirai ancora peggio.


Come cantava Battisti..
Dieci ragazze per me
Posson bastare
Dieci ragazze per me
Voglio dimenticare
Capelli biondi d'accarezzare
E labbra rosse sulle quali morire
Dieci ragazze per me
Solo per me


----------



## Maurizio91 (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> ho proprio il panico di finire come i tuoi amici, io dopo 5 giorni ho perso 4kg e il sonno, e sono tuttora stanchissimo...
> 
> mi dovrò far vedere penso, ma non riesco ad accettare che l'ho persa per sempre... non riesco...


Non ci finisci proprio per niente se ti fai furbo! Fatti furbo! Loro non hanno fatto nulla per aiutarsi. Si sono chiusi nei loro pensieri. Li hanno condiviso abbondantemente con me e gli altri miei amici, ma purtroppo questo non basta nella maggior parte dei casi; lo sfogo è appunto uno sfogo, non fa fare quegli scatti mentali di cui parlo. Disgraziatamente il rimuginio non ha necessariamente un termine automatico, come un raffreddore che prima o poi si conclude. Non avere assolutamente alcuna paura di perdere anni perché tu hai già fatto la grande cosa di condividere subito. Non sono passati anni, e il tempo non scappa mica via una volta che si è preso consapevolezza. L'unico e vero male (secondo me) è non rendersi proprio conto della bolla mentale perenne e circolare.

L'obiettivo non è azzerare adesso vissuto e sentimenti, adesso è tutto normalissimo. Non siamo computer che svuotano la memoria. Lo scrivo in maniera letterale: su google scrivere "psicoterapeuta + ____" (tua città). Scegliere, chiamare, andare. 
Tante persone ci hanno messo tanto, troppo, prima di aver fatto questa istantanea azione. 
Non ci devi riporre tutte le speranze perché non è una cosa magica e passiva, che ti inculca la soluzione e il problema è risolto. Togli il pregiudizio a mio parere e non dire "farsi vedere" come il vecchissimo stereotipo dello strizzacervelli.

"mi dovrò far vedere penso, ma non riesco ad accettare che l'ho persa per sempre... non riesco..."
Fai al contrario
Non riesco ad accettare che l'ho persa per sempre... non riesco..., ma mi dovrò far vedere".

Il mio consiglio è questo, fare questa azione, vai in studio a parlare e ragionare del fatto che l'hai persa, e a parlare di TUTTO quello che vuoi. Non solo parlare dei fatti in sé, ma anche dettagli specifici, oltre che cose ultra personali e vissuti interiori, cose che normalmente nessuno ha mai il coraggio di comunicare ad un'altra persona, neanche il partner. La libertà è infinita, dipende da quanto la vuoi sfruttare. Se le sedute prendono la piega giusta, sarà come pensare ad alta voce, con una persona che ti supervisiona. E' un contesto che impedisce i problemi tipici del ruminatore seriale, o quantomeno è un'attività che combatte direttamente il rimuginio solitario


----------



## Igniorante (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> la mia speranza purtroppo è che tra 2 mesi scriva che sia tornata e parta il ciclo che mi convinca a farla tornare....



Purtroppo ci sta che tu ci speri... E può anche essere che vada così, oppure no.
Poi vedrai tu, in base anche a quel che ha fatto durante il periodo di rottura.
In ogni caso non pensare al domani ma a star meglio adesso, anche perché coi se e coi ma non vai da nessuna parte.

Comunque i suoi amici e familiari tutti shockati ma alla fine qualcuno se lo aspettava... Non hanno saputo dirti qualcosa in più sui motivi?
Se ci fosse un altro lo avrebbe confidato già, così come il fatto che voleva chiudere...


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Stò cancellando la prenotazione delle vacanze, per sicurezza ho chiesto a lei conferma o se vuole provare ad andarci con una amica prima di perdere soldi...
> sarà una nuova mazzata il confermare secco di cancellare tutto...


Ma vacci tu santiddio!
E non chiederle nulla: prendi e vai


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (27 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Guarda non sono un avvocato. Ma quello che ha già pagato del mutuo per me non e che devi restituirlo. E come se avesse pagato l'affitto. D'altronde se avesse vissuto altrove quei soldi li doveva cacciare comunque.
> Fossi in te, prima di pensare ad un aiuto per andare meglio penserei soprattutto a vedere un avvocato.
> Non per iniziare chi sa cosa. Ma per chiedere cosa puoi e cosa non puoi fare. In modo da non essere preso alla sprovvista. E ovviamente non dirlo a nessuno che hai preso informazioni... Che poi magari lei lo ha già fatto.
> 
> ...


sono avvocato, a disposizione per eventuali chiarimenti. Chiaramente non vi è nessun obbligo di restituire quanto già versato. Il problema semmai è accordarsi per l'eventuale liquidazione della sua quota di comproprietà della casa.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> ho sempre pensato che tinder sia solo per scopare e non per farti una storia, con tutto il rispetto di chi lo usa, mi sbaglierò sicuramente io
> 
> Ora si è svegliata ma ancora comunicazione 0


Posso dire un mio metodo personale per contattare tipe? In realtà, non è principalmente per quello, ma nei server studi di discord puoi trovare tante gnocche da tutto il mondo  . In ogni caso, piena solidarietà a te. Siamo venuti al mondo per essere amati e quando manca quello ci si sente vuoti e spero che questo nostro abbraccio virtuale ti dia un minimo di consolazione.


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Milo,sei proprio un ciaparàtt !
> Dovevi andarci tu con qualche amico/a,o in caso cancellarle,ma non domandare a lei
> 
> Se ora dovesse accettare ti sentirai ancora peggio.



nessun problema, gli ho chiesto se c'era un 1% di possibilità aspettato a costo di perde poi tutto e mi ha confermato di annullare... quindi....


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Ti faccio una domanda...
> Qual'è la soluzione se lei ha deciso di lasciarti?
> Cosa ti farebbe stare bene o aiuterebbe a riprenderti?
> 
> Perché finora ho letto solo piagnistei e affossamenti estremi.



io da domani torno a casa mia, si vivrà da separati (penso pochissimo) finchè lei non si organizzerà per venire in banca per dividere il conto e cedermi la casa...


----------



## Manue (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non so cosa fare e non riesco a dormire, scusate se mi sfogo con voi mi sento anche sciocco a scrivere ma mi trovo nel momento più buio della mia vita.
> 
> Ho 32 anni e sono fidanzato da 10, conviviamo da 2 e mezzo, ho finito da poco una discussione con la mia ragazza che al 99% entro il week end porterà la fine del nostro rapporto.
> 
> ...


Milo, 
credimi, devi fare una statua alla tua ragazza e ringraziarla di aver esternato ora ciò che non sente. 
Ha tirato fuori le… ha coraggio. 
È andata Milo e non deve essere un problema, la vita è anche questo. 
Ci sta che dopo tanti anni una persona non abbia più stimoli, ringraziala, abbracciala e dille addio. 
Se la ami, lo sai dentro di te che devi lasciarla andare.

Dal canto tuo, 
non ti far pensieri, progetti, preoccupazioni e goditi la vita, fai solo ciò che vuoi. 

Le altre persone devono essere un quid per noi, non devono essere l’essenziale. 
In primis dobbiamo star bene con noi stessi, per star bene con gli altri, sopratutto non abbiamo bisogno di nessuno.

Ricorda che le uniche persone che amerai per sempre, saranno i tuoi figli.

Gira pagina con orgoglio, testa alta e goditi la quotidianità.


----------



## joker07 (27 Luglio 2022)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Non so in che rapporti tu stia con le sue amiche, mai hai provato ad indagare presso di loro?
> Magari si è confidata con una di loro, qualcosa *deve* essere successo per forza. Non può una storia di 10 anni finire in una settimana, così senza alcuna avvisaglia


Gli amici in comune sono pericolosi in questi casi... riportano notizie all'una o all'altra parte, magari equivocando e nel frattempo si sentono importanti per il fatto di stare nel mezzo, meglio evitarli ora come ora. Meglio confidarsi solo con amici fidati che non hanno contatti con la tipa.


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2022)

non ce la faccio ragazzi...


----------



## Swaitak (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> io da domani torno a casa mia, si vivrà da separati (penso pochissimo) finchè lei non si organizzerà per venire in banca per dividere il conto e cedermi la casa...


sarebbe meglio le dicessi di sloggiare, prima di tornare a casa


----------



## Mauricio (27 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> sarebbe meglio le dicessi di sloggiare, prima di tornare a casa


Fino a prova contraria la casa è di entrambi, con quale diritto le potrebbe dire ciò? Ha detto che nei prossimi giorni andranno in banca e a sistemare la casa, che pare rimanga a lui.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Fino a prova contraria la casa è di entrambi, con quale diritto le potrebbe dire ciò? Ha detto che nei prossimi giorni andranno in banca e a sistemare la casa, che pare rimanga a lui.


infatti deve risolvere la situazione prima di tornare in casa, come può vivere sotto lo stesso tetto?


----------



## Victorss (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> ma sembra una cosa campata per aria, la scorsa settimana siamo usciti 5 giorni su 7 tra matrimoni battesimi ed altro e s'è fatto una settimana bellissima, quella prima mi ha fatto fissare le vacanze, senza assicurazione!!!
> 
> ma di che parliamo!!!


Te lo ripeto, si è infatuata di un altro. Se riesci a fare la parte del "duro" mettiti la maschera e falla sedere ad un tavolo, poi falla confessare.
Devi farglielo dire, altrimenti non hai speranze.
E quando te lo dirà starà a te convincerla che buttare via 10 anni di relazione per il primo pirla per cui ha una cotta è una *******. Se sei disposto a mettere da parte l orgoglio, si intende.


----------



## livestrong (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> purtroppo almeno per ora non ho altri pensieri oltre che lei e non ho assolutamente forze e voglia di andare in vacanza, ma 0 proprio, ti dico la verità


Pensa che poi hai un anno di lavoro che ti aspetta...


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> io ci spero, mi sento un assoluto illuso ma la amo e non posso fare altrimenti.
> 
> Stasera cena in casa con le amiche e parleranno, una di loro ha la sua età ed ha 2 splendidi bambini, spero che gli faccia capire cosa stà perdendo, ma non ci ho parlato...
> 
> ...


per dire io le avrei detto che se vuole fare la cena la fa da un'altra parte perchè se la vedi in casa tua a divertirsi con le amice le cacci tutte quante a calci in culo! questo è il metodo migliore per iniziare secondo me!


----------



## Victorss (27 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per dire io le avrei detto che se vuole fare la cena la fa da un'altra parte perchè se la vedi in casa tua a divertirsi con le amice le cacci tutte quante a calci in culo! questo è il metodo migliore per iniziare secondo me!


Assolutamente. La cosa deve essere chiarissima. Lei vuole buttare via tutto dopo 10 anni e lei se ne prende la responsabilità. Devi trovare la forza di importi e farti rispettare, altrimenti l'hai già persa definitivamente.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> ma sembra una cosa campata per aria, la scorsa settimana siamo usciti 5 giorni su 7 tra matrimoni battesimi ed altro e s'è fatto una settimana bellissima, quella prima mi ha fatto fissare le vacanze, senza assicurazione!!!
> 
> ma di che parliamo!!!


poteva almeno aspettare a far le vacanze dai... è un po' scema però senza offesa.


----------



## Sam (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> non ce la faccio ragazzi...


Dai su, basta con 'sto pessimismo.
Nemmeno davanti alla morte, che è la più terribile delle tragedie, si dovrebbe arrivare a tanto, figurarsi per una storia finita.

Quello che devi fare ora è prendere del tempo da dedicare unicamente a te stesso. Devi tornare a volerti bene, perché hai dato troppo ad una relazione, e questo è un errore madornale.
MAI dare troppo nella coppia, perché altrimenti si finisce per annullarsi per l'altro, e in caso di separazione si finisce come te: una persona che si sente vuota senza più niente da dare, e senza uno scopo per vivere.
Per quello parlavi dei bambini come una potenziale salvezza. Ma NON è così, perché ciò vorrebbe dire che i figli sarebbero stati strumentali, e non la tua eredità per questo mondo. Un mero strumento per riempire il vuoto di una famiglia che non c'è.
In sostanza non saresti tanto diverso da quelli che sfogano la solitudine e la depressione con la droga. E quei bambini non si meriterebbero un padre e una madre così.


----------



## davidsdave80 (27 Luglio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Dai su, basta con 'sto pessimismo.
> Nemmeno davanti alla morte, che è la più terribile delle tragedie, si dovrebbe arrivare a tanto, figurarsi per una storia finita.
> 
> Quello che devi fare ora è prendere del tempo da dedicare unicamente a te stesso. Devi tornare a volerti bene, perché hai dato troppo ad una relazione, e questo è un errore madornale.
> ...


Grande! consiglio vivamente al nostro amico @Milo di comprare stasera stessa su Amazon , 4 libri che per noi Uomini dovrebbero essere obbligatori a scuola:
- Rational Male ( rollo tomassi - copertina rossa)
The Menu - Aaron clarey
- la via degli uomini - jack donovan
- unplugged alpha - richard cooper
50€ al max di spesa

nell ultimo anno e mezzo ero sotto un treno, mi hanno aiutato tantissimo
Fidati!!
un abbraccio


----------



## marcus1577 (27 Luglio 2022)

Unico consiglio amico mio!!
Cambia la serratura di casa e parti in vacanza per CUBA!!!!
vedrai come ti passa


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> togliete il discorso della "figa", l'ho accennato una volta perchè ero orgoglioso di lei e sicuramente farà veloce a svoltarla.
> 
> bucia mi odio, mi faccio domande, non capisco come ho fatto a perderla, come ho fatto a non lottare, fino alla morte...
> 
> la amo alla follia ed ero pronto per il grande passo, e non ho mai avuto alcun dubbio sul suo amore, è una tragedia che non riesco a giustificare...


Succede caro amico. Cosa dovevi lottare che pare che una settimana prima parlavate di matrimonio? Non avevi alcun sentore, se non l'eccessivo (e sospetto) tempo che passava fuori di casa, ma é una situazione complessa. La vita é questa, si incassa e si va avanti. 

Odio dover mettere in mezzo esperienze personali, ma neanche tanto tempo fa a mio fratello fu diagnosticata una malattia rara grave, roba brutta, all'inizio non ci credevamo, lui era giù e non si reggeva in piedi alla notizia, dopo una settimana eravamo tutti più fiduciosi a lottare insieme a lui ed a infonderli coraggio e forza. Non riusciva neanche lui a vedere oltre, ora vive la sua vita, si é sposato nel frattempo ed é felicissimo, inoltre sta benissimo fisicamente secondo i dottori  . Solo i deboli rimangono indietro, il tempo del "lutto" lo hai avuto, passa oltre e goditi questo unico tragitto temporaneo che ci é concesso in questo mondo. Altrimenti finisci in manicomio. Secondo te é tutto lineare e bello? Non si cade mai? 

Ed ora? Cosa pensi di fare? Come ti vedi tra 1/2/3 anni? Ancora a piangerti addosso? Sulla vacanza poi... preferisco rimetterci 10 mila € e buttarla al vento piùttosto che lasciarla a lei. Dalla ai tuoi genitori, vacci con un amico o vendila! Dirti di andarci da solo non riesco, io non riuscirei proprio a farlo  , per lavoro viaggio da solo anche in posti fighi ed esotici, ma se devo cazzeggiare cambia tutto.

A questo punto dopo quasi una settimana dovresti già cominciare ad avere pensieri positivi, ed invece qui parli solo di menate da ragazzina. Ma che ti odii a fare?  Non riesco proprio a digerire certi discorsi, pur capendo che uno ha i suoi naturali tempi.

Dai Milo coraggio e pensa sempre positivo, non é una banalità, é il segreto per vivere la tua vita senza rimpianti.


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Luglio 2022)

@Milo Ti ci vorrebbe un Pappalardo davanti per motivarti!! Forse questo video che a me fa morire ti tirerà su il morale 

Prendila sul ridere anche, che é un'ottima medicina


----------



## davidsdave80 (27 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Succede caro amico. Cosa dovevi lottare che pare che una settimana prima parlavate di matrimonio? Non avevi alcun sentore, se non l'eccessivo (e sospetto) tempo che passava fuori di casa, ma é una situazione complessa. La vita é questa, si incassa e si va avanti.
> 
> Odio dover mettere in mezzo esperienze personali, ma neanche tanto tempo fa a mio fratello fu diagnosticata una malattia rara grave, roba brutta, all'inizio non ci credevamo, lui era giù e non si reggeva in piedi alla notizia, dopo una settimana eravamo tutti più fiduciosi a lottare insieme a lui ed a infonderli coraggio e forza. Non riusciva neanche lui a vedere oltre, ora vive la sua vita, si é sposato nel frattempo ed é felicissimo, inoltre sta benissimo fisicamente secondo i dottori  . Solo i deboli rimangono indietro, il tempo del "lutto" lo hai avuto, passa oltre e goditi questo unico tragitto temporaneo che ci é concesso in questo mondo. Altrimenti finisci in manicomio. Secondo te é tutto lineare e bello? Non si cade mai?
> 
> ...


Amen


----------



## wildfrank (27 Luglio 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> Milo,
> credimi, devi fare una statua alla tua ragazza e ringraziarla di aver esternato ora ciò che non sente.
> Ha tirato fuori le… ha coraggio.
> È andata Milo e non deve essere un problema, la vita è anche questo.
> ...


Perfetto, punto fondamentale. Milo, ascolta.


----------



## danjr (27 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> 
> Una donna bruttina e sfigata se accetta di farsi usare puo' farsi pure un uomo bellissimo.
> 
> ...


Stai dicendo una serie di cose senza senso e luoghi comuni, considerando che dovremo dare una mano a Milo al posto di sparare sommarie verità generalizzate.


----------



## danjr (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> questa non vuole passare nemmeno 10 minuti con me, non verrà mai via con me. ora mi tocca sfissare le vacanze e perderò molti soldi


Ascolta un *******, vacci lo stesso in vacanza, portati la play, stai anche chiuso in caso, non è un problema, ma stacca da lei almeno una settimana.


----------



## danjr (27 Luglio 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> Milo,
> credimi, devi fare una statua alla tua ragazza e ringraziarla di aver esternato ora ciò che non sente.
> Ha tirato fuori le… ha coraggio.
> È andata Milo e non deve essere un problema, la vita è anche questo.
> ...


Questo è uno dei messaggi piu' belli che ho letto, certo dobbiamo anche capire che la cosa è talmente fresca che è normale che cerchi di recuperare la situazione e si senta frastornato.


----------



## jumpy65 (27 Luglio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Confermo, potrebbe addirittura chiuderti il conto se volesse.
> Comunque Milo io ho conosciuto la mia compagna a 32 anni e dopo oltre 6 anni abbiamo tre splendidi figli, di cui la prima di 16 anni che lei ha avuto da una vecchia storia a 19. A 32 anni hai ancora tutto da costruire.
> Io proverei a iscrivermi su qualche sito, giusto per chiacchierare un po' con persone che non sanno nulla di te, ti renderai conto pian piano che esiste un universo al di fuori di voi (oggi non lo vedi ed è normalissimo)


anche se materialmente uno dei due intestatari potrebbe prelevare tutti i soldi presenti sul conto, i soldi appartengono a chi li ha versati quindi un'azione del genere sarebbe illegale.
Ordinanza della Cassazione n. 25684/21 del 22.09.2021.


----------



## Giofa (27 Luglio 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> anche se materialmente uno dei due intestatari potrebbe prelevare tutti i soldi presenti sul conto, i soldi appartengono a chi li ha versati quindi un'azione del genere sarebbe illegale.
> Ordinanza della Cassazione n. 25684/21 del 22.09.2021.


È così ma si dovrebbe andare per vie legali e spesso è difficile dimostrare quanto in realtà è tuo. Banalmente i soldi per la spesa o per oggetti di casa come si fa?
Secondo me se non si è ai ferri cortissimi e non si parla di cifre enormi si divide a metà e ognuno per la sua strada. Anche perché si rischia di spendere più di spese legali rispetto al reale maggior ricavo


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> non ce la faccio ragazzi...


Non t'azzardare a fare scemenze, capisco tutto, ma non permetterti di buttare via la tua vita, le mie manie di suicidio bastano e avanzano


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Luglio 2022)

Sei più forte di quanto credi e soprattutto hai meno bisogno di lei di quanto pensi.
Datti il tempo di soffrire come un cane, fa parte del gioco.
Andrà meglio, 100% sicuro.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Luglio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Esatto. 37 anni, single da 9, piantato nel momento in cui vedevo un'evoluzione che però sentivo più come un fattore imposto da una convenzione sociale che una cosa realmente desiderata. Ora vedo i miei amici e colleghi sposarsi e fare figli e lungi dall'invidiarli, provo ribrezzo solo al pensiero. Mi dà fastidio però che vengo visto da molti come un disagiato sociale. Mia madre ovviamente non se ne fa una ragione e mi martella in continuazione. "tutti hanno la sposa o la fidanzata tranne te"
> " ma io sto bene così"
> "ma io lo dico perché MI DISPIACE, poi diventa tardi e non trovi nessuna".  Un patema continuo...
> 
> all'autore del topic dico: per me le sofferenze d'amore sono vere, ma insensate se ti ci fermi a riflettere. Ci sono cose molto peggiori nella vita, so che è banale dirlo ma è la verità. Non è facile, ma devi troncare di netto, per come la vedo io. Io su ste cose sono senza pietà.


La penso uguale, preferisco farmi castrare piuttosto che sposarmi e procreare, quella roba non fa per me.


----------



## jumpy65 (27 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> non ce la faccio ragazzi...


ce la fai. Finisce una parte della tua vita e ne inizia un'altra. E sarà più bella della prima. Soffrirai e anche tanto ma giorno per giorno andrà sempre meglio. Certo devi chiudere questa parentesi altrimenti questo stato diventerà tossico e non te ne libererai facilmente...
Lei non è più la donna che conosci. Non ripensare, non rimuginare.


----------



## vota DC (28 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Stò cancellando la prenotazione delle vacanze, per sicurezza ho chiesto a lei conferma o se vuole provare ad andarci con una amica prima di perdere soldi...
> sarà una nuova mazzata il confermare secco di cancellare tutto...


Le amiche potrebbero essere complici invece che aiutarla a ragionare. O peggio possono essere loro il fattore deviante, occhio che potrebbe finire in vacanza con qualche Saul Goodman femmina. Da me le amiche fanno blocco e sembrano non avere volontà individuale: senza raccomandazione del gruppo non vieni preso. Quelle anni 80 aspettano che spaccavertebre esca dal carcere perché aveva la raccomandazione del cerchio "e senza dubbio quella che l'ha denunciato se le cercava" (lei è l'unica che lo eviterebbe ma non le danno retta), quelle anni 90 hanno pure una di loro morta strangolata da uno che era indicato come ottimo partito dal gruppo.....e nonostante ciò la parola del cerchio magico è oro colato.


----------



## Mauricio (28 Luglio 2022)

Tra l’altro siamo qui ad attendere aggiornamenti dopo la serata con le amiche di ieri…


----------



## @[email protected] (28 Luglio 2022)

Ciao ho letto quasi tutti i post e mi sono fatto l'idea che questo legame era più una dipendenza lato tuo. Anche io come te ho sempre vissuto male le decisioni delle ragazze di lasciarmi per i più svariati motivi alcuni fantasiosi, e io il più delle volte preferivo vedere sempre tutto positivo con l'idea magari già di sposarmi già con la prima esperienza all'alba dei miei vent'anni. Con fatica mi sono sempre rimboccato le mani e ho riniziato ogni volta dal "ciao" le nuove relazioni che una dopo l altra finivano sempre allo stesso modo. Ho vissuto anche io il periodo del preferisco stare chiuso in casa attaccato alla play che uscire, e pensa all eta di 29 anni una sera un mio amico dalla finestra mi implorava di uscire ad andare ad un compleanno, alla fine mi ha convinto, e quella sera con zero voglia di uscire parlare ecc ho conosciuto la mia attuale ragazza e dopo nove anni stiamo ancora felicemente assieme programmando il nostro futuro. Questo per dirti di non perdere mai la fiducia e la speranza di conoscere la fuori persone più adatte al tuo modo di essere e che potranno sicuramente contraccambiarti. Il pensiero del non troverò niente di meglio è solo una ******* frutto del periodaccio che stai affrontando. Pensa a te stesso ora, forse non l hai mai fatto ecco ora è il momento giusto. Un abbraccio virtuale


----------



## Igniorante (28 Luglio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Le amiche potrebbero essere complici invece che aiutarla a ragionare. O peggio possono essere loro il fattore deviante, occhio che potrebbe finire in vacanza con qualche Saul Goodman femmina. Da me le amiche fanno blocco e sembrano non avere volontà individuale: senza raccomandazione del gruppo non vieni preso. Quelle anni 80 aspettano che spaccavertebre esca dal carcere perché aveva la raccomandazione del cerchio "e senza dubbio quella che l'ha denunciato se le cercava" (lei è l'unica che lo eviterebbe ma non le danno retta), quelle anni 90 hanno pure una di loro morta strangolata da uno che era indicato come ottimo partito dal gruppo.....e nonostante ciò la parola del cerchio magico è oro colato.



Zio porco ma che è, il Bronx?


----------



## danjr (28 Luglio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Zio porco ma che è, il Bronx?


Più che altro hanno sedici anni?


----------



## Djici (28 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Tra l’altro siamo qui ad attendere aggiornamenti dopo la serata con le amiche di ieri…


Il buon Milo non potrà dire di essere solo.
Ci sono più pagine qui per cercare di aiutarlo che in quello di CDK


----------



## Milo (28 Luglio 2022)

Ho tanti amici virtuali qui che vi ringrazio, come tanti amici reali che nello shock mi stanno comunque facendo da baby sitter.... e ne ho bisogno vitale perchè sennò non cosa avrei potuto/potrei fare...

Detto questo vi annuncio la chiusura totale, ieri pomeriggio ero passato a dirgli che avevo sfissato le vacanze e su 1.500€ ne sono rientrati 1.220€, perchè lei vi ripeto non sa niente del conto e non sapeva nemmeno che qualcosa si poteva salvare.

Detto questo c'ho parlato su come andava, "sto proprio bene", allora li abbiamo affrontato la chiusura, anzi no perchè mi ha trattato malissimo.

Non vede nessuna possibilità di tornare insieme in futuro nonostante mi abbia ripetuto che non ha nessuno, che non mi ama più da tempo, che addirittura (questa mi fa ancora male) è da mesi che si aspettava la proposta e non sapeva come fare a dirmi di no...
Ma nel fare domande si scocciava, voleva me ne andassi, schifata, arrabbiata,...
mi lasci te, hai fatto tutto te e quella arrabbiata è lei???? assurdo...

Gli ho detto che visto non c'è più niente da vedere io torno a casa, si è meravigliata, non vuole che torni e non vuole che mi faccia le faccende. Ovviamente gli ho detto che è anche casa mia ma non deve assolutamente fare niente di me.
Lei ultra schifata ha detto che appena torno va subito in affitto aspettando di risolvere per la casa...

Poi gli ho fatto un discorso serio che IO ho bisogno di 10 minuti a sedere per fargli tutti le domande che voglio, perchè me lo deve, per rispetto, per i 10 anni, ma soprattutto per dare delle risposte alla mia testa prima che mi spari, e domani appena esce dal lavoro parleremo questi 10 minuti...

Nella sera altro casino, a mia insaputa mia madre è andata da lei che era in giardino alla cena (ha sbagliatissimo), gli ha semplicemente detto che le voleva bene come una figlia e visto che non rispondeva era andata di persona.

L'ha trattata malissimo, gli ha detto che tanto non mi ama, che non vorrebbe fare la fine di mia madre di 60 anni (esagerato apposta) di matrimonio triste, che lei rimane in questa e se me la prendo che gli darò fino all'ultimo centesimo...

Oltre la rabbia per aver offeso mia madre, non capisco tutta questa rabbia, schifo, guerra e volermi fare stare peggio possibile nonostante io non mi sia ancora incazzat per quello che ha detto/fatto...

Stamani ho aperto un conto e messo la metà esatta dei soldi, ma per decidere della casa sarà più complicato e se non ci accordiamo sarà davvero una guerra.

Tutto questo, quando fino a 2 domeniche fa non avevo fatto niente ed ho accettato tutto quello di cui aveva bisogno.





PAZZESCO


----------



## loser (28 Luglio 2022)

Tutto strano ,molto strano,pare una telenovela argentina.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ho tanti amici virtuali qui che vi ringrazio, come tanti amici reali che nello shock mi stanno comunque facendo da baby sitter.... e ne ho bisogno vitale perchè sennò non cosa avrei potuto/potrei fare...
> 
> Detto questo vi annuncio la chiusura totale, ieri pomeriggio ero passato a dirgli che avevo sfissato le vacanze e su 1.500€ ne sono rientrati 1.220€, perchè lei vi ripeto non sa niente del conto e non sapeva nemmeno che qualcosa si poteva salvare.
> 
> ...


una cosi meglio perderla che trovarla, non farti ulteriore sangue amaro, tutelati per la questione casa e tutto il resto e vedrai che tra poco tempo starai molto meglio


----------



## Milo (28 Luglio 2022)

loser ha scritto:


> Tutto strano ,molto strano,pare una telenovela argentina.



mio penso che gli succederà qualcosa, non si può permettere affitto/mutuo, fa tardi la serie sere (2 di notte) con qualsiasi conoscente gli dica si e poi si alza alle 5 per anda a lavoro.

io temo il peggio, nonostante quello che mi ha fatto


----------



## Milo (28 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> una cosi meglio perderla che trovarla, non farti ulteriore sangue amaro, tutelati per la questione casa e tutto il resto e vedrai che tra poco tempo starai molto meglio



Ma dire lasciala nella sua mer.. e che fine farà amen non me lo permetterei mai di farlo anche se mi ha lasciato


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> mio penso che gli succederà qualcosa, non si può permettere affitto/mutuo, fa tardi la serie sere (2 di notte) con qualsiasi conoscente gli dica si e poi si alza alle 5 per anda a lavoro.
> 
> *io temo il peggio, nonostante quello che mi ha fatto*



Non sono più problemi tuoi.
Lasciala nella  ,non vuole più la tua presenza e soprattutto non vuole più il tuo aiuto.


----------



## Djici (28 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ho tanti amici virtuali qui che vi ringrazio, come tanti amici reali che nello shock mi stanno comunque facendo da baby sitter.... e ne ho bisogno vitale perchè sennò non cosa avrei potuto/potrei fare...
> 
> Detto questo vi annuncio la chiusura totale, ieri pomeriggio ero passato a dirgli che avevo sfissato le vacanze e su 1.500€ ne sono rientrati 1.220€, perchè lei vi ripeto non sa niente del conto e non sapeva nemmeno che qualcosa si poteva salvare.
> 
> ...


Mi dispiace per te Milo. 
Ma ora ti sta mostrando un altra faccia che non sostettavi nemmeno che esistesse.
Non farti prendere impreparato su tutto quello che è materiale.
E molti mi daranno del bastard0 ma non li avrei nemmeno detto che hai ripreso una parte dei soldi delle vacanze.
Che se ho capito bene la situazione hai quasi pagato tutto tu vista la differenza di stipendio... E ora rischia anche di chiederti la metà di quello che sei stato rimborsato.

Ti dico la verità, dopo questi primi giorni mi aspettavo una fase dove sarebbe stata aggressiva. Anche con chi non lo merita di certo.


----------



## Igniorante (28 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ho tanti amici virtuali qui che vi ringrazio, come tanti amici reali che nello shock mi stanno comunque facendo da baby sitter.... e ne ho bisogno vitale perchè sennò non cosa avrei potuto/potrei fare...
> 
> Detto questo vi annuncio la chiusura totale, ieri pomeriggio ero passato a dirgli che avevo sfissato le vacanze e su 1.500€ ne sono rientrati 1.220€, perchè lei vi ripeto non sa niente del conto e non sapeva nemmeno che qualcosa si poteva salvare.
> 
> ...



Beh a questo punto sembra si tratti proprio di una persona orribile.
I sentimenti possono affievolirsi (anzi negli anni è cosa abbastanza normale) o anche svanire ma quantomeno il voler bene o anche solo il rispetto per chi è stato compagno/a di vita e per i suoi familiari no.
Tra l'altro molto brutti i discorsi sulla casa e sui soldi, veramente squallidi.
Però non capisco come hai fatto a non accorgerti di niente, un soggetto così lo "annusi" subito, a maggior ragione se la vedi tutti i giorni.
Erano gli occhi dell'amore?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma dire lasciala nella sua mer.. e che fine farà amen non me lo permetterei mai di farlo anche se mi ha lasciato


fratello caro, capisco l'affetto, i 10 anni di storia ma non puoi fare il salvatore di una, con tutto rispetto, squilibrata che di punto in bianco si comporta cosi. Falle fare la vita che vuole e tu ricostruisciti una nuova vita, sei un bravo ragazzo stai tranquillo che non ci metterai tanto a rifarti una vita soddisfacente


----------



## Djici (28 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma dire lasciala nella sua mer.. e che fine farà amen non me lo permetterei mai di farlo anche se mi ha lasciato


Capisco il tuo ragionamento.
Ma lasciala perdere proprio.
Ha deciso lei di distruggere la vostra storia.
Fino a questo momento e lei che ha deciso degli eventi. Tu li hai solo subiti.
E quindi se vuole fare tardi e andare a lavorare significa che a lei sta bene così.
Se spende i pochi soldi che prende allora a lei sta bene così.
Se sa che non potrà affittare allora a lei sta bene così.
Tu ti devi battere per te. Per andare meglio. E più passerai tempo a cercare di salvare una persona che non solo non vuole essere salvata ma anche se lo volesse non vuole che sia tu a farlo... E piu perderai tempo ed energie nervose.
So che e difficile ma bisogna allontanarsi.
Fai il necessario per la casa e poi blocchi tutto. E non chiedere nemmeno come va agli amici che forse continueranno ad avere notizie.

E il metodo più veloce per riuscire ad andare oltre questa storia.


----------



## danjr (28 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ho tanti amici virtuali qui che vi ringrazio, come tanti amici reali che nello shock mi stanno comunque facendo da baby sitter.... e ne ho bisogno vitale perchè sennò non cosa avrei potuto/potrei fare...
> 
> Detto questo vi annuncio la chiusura totale, ieri pomeriggio ero passato a dirgli che avevo sfissato le vacanze e su 1.500€ ne sono rientrati 1.220€, perchè lei vi ripeto non sa niente del conto e non sapeva nemmeno che qualcosa si poteva salvare.
> 
> ...


Ciao Milo, innanzitutto bravo per il conto, ci hai ascoltato e hai fatto bene. ovviamente il tuo stipendio fallo andare sul nuovo conto che su quello comune metti solo l’equivalente di metà rata mensile del muto (se non vivi più li). Per la casa penso sia molto più semplice di quello che credi: o tu liquido a lei la sua metà o il contrario, altrimenti per vie legali penso tu possa facilmente ottenere la messa in vendita e la metà dell’incasso (meno il mutuo rimanente ovviamente). 
Per quanto riguarda lei devi capirla, si è sentita un po’ accerchiata forse dal fatto che tua madre ai andata la, sicuramente non è stato facile nemmeno per lei. Però devi apprezzare che almeno ti abbia detto che è definitivamente chiusa così puoi cominciare ad elaborare il tuo “lutto”


----------



## joker07 (28 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ho tanti amici virtuali qui che vi ringrazio, come tanti amici reali che nello shock mi stanno comunque facendo da baby sitter.... e ne ho bisogno vitale perchè sennò non cosa avrei potuto/potrei fare...
> 
> Detto questo vi annuncio la chiusura totale, ieri pomeriggio ero passato a dirgli che avevo sfissato le vacanze e su 1.500€ ne sono rientrati 1.220€, perchè lei vi ripeto non sa niente del conto e non sapeva nemmeno che qualcosa si poteva salvare.
> 
> ...


Ok, ora hai la conferma definitiva che di lei non ti puoi fidare. Ti consiglio di andare da un avvocato in gamba che ti possa assistere nel migliore dei mondi per quanto riguarda il conto corrente e la casa. Nessuna pietà per la tipa, non se lo merita, si crudele come lei è stata con te.


----------



## Milo (28 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non sono più problemi tuoi.
> Lasciala nella  ,non vuole più la tua presenza e soprattutto non vuole più il tuo aiuto.



no, so che fine può fare e non me lo perdonerei mai. Devo andare oltre a tutto e impedirglielo


----------



## Route66 (28 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> mio penso che gli succederà qualcosa, non si può permettere affitto/mutuo, fa tardi la serie sere (2 di notte) con qualsiasi conoscente gli dica si e poi si alza alle 5 per anda a lavoro.
> 
> io temo il peggio, nonostante quello che mi ha fatto


Milo stai tranquillo che quelle nella sua situazione(probabilmente c'è un'altro, sicuramente ha scaricato te...)a tutto pensano tranne che a riposarsi e dormire o a pensare ai soldi....
Ne ho viste a decine in questa situazione e ci sono passato pure io tra una relazione e l'altra approfittando a volte della circostanza.
Meglio una tranvata in faccia oggi, che hai tutto il tempo di rialzarti e riprendere la tua vita da subito, che finire sotto una trappola come un topo domani quando magari con figli a carico non avrai manco la forza e il tempo per farlo.
Ogni minuto che quella ragazza passa nella tua casa è un minuto in più che perdi della tua vita(cit. mio fratello rivolto a me qualche anno fa... ).
Riprendi in mano la tua vita ma fallo oggi stesso!!
PS: in vacanza ci sarei andato da solo....quando mai ti ricapiterà un'occasione simile?!


----------



## jacky (28 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> no, so che fine può fare e non me lo perdonerei mai. Devo andare oltre a tutto e impedirglielo


Milo scusa la domanda franca: ma volevi che questa persona diventasse la madre dei tuoi figli?

va bene soffrire perché sei innamorato, ma la famiglia non significa solo tu e lei…


----------



## Buciadignho (28 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ho tanti amici virtuali qui che vi ringrazio, come tanti amici reali che nello shock mi stanno comunque facendo da baby sitter.... e ne ho bisogno vitale perchè sennò non cosa avrei potuto/potrei fare...
> 
> Detto questo vi annuncio la chiusura totale, ieri pomeriggio ero passato a dirgli che avevo sfissato le vacanze e su 1.500€ ne sono rientrati 1.220€, perchè lei vi ripeto non sa niente del conto e non sapeva nemmeno che qualcosa si poteva salvare.
> 
> ...


Non ti meriti di essere trattato così, però ora cosa mi dici? Starai ancora a piangerti addosso per aver perso questa? Dovresti uscire fuori e ballare nudo per strada altroché! 

Non capisco di cosa tu debba parlare sinceramente, prenditi ciò che è tuo e lascia perdere altre menate Milo, se ci sia un altro o no cambia poco, non ci sono più sentimenti. Tieni un approccio formale, sii serio e non mollare niente. 

Onestamente visto che mi pareva palese che la storia fosse finita, sono contento sia finita così. Spero tu te ne renda conto amico mio. Ora avrai quella rabbia e quella motivazione necessaria per vedere le cose più chiaramente, invece di autocommiserarti dal mattino alla sera 

Ora se posso vestire i panni del mentalista penso che lei parlasse spesso di matrimonio perché appunto lo voleva evitare. Probabilmente spingeva per separarsi da tempo, quindi appena tu glielo avresti chiesto avrebbe fatto questa scenata. Meglio tardi che mai, ad un certo punto si è stufata e ci ha pensato da sola. 
Inoltre nel suo atteggiamento sembra esserci grande rabbia nei tuoi confronti, quasi disgusto da quanto dici. Probabilmente la ragione è che tu sia andato a spiattellare un po'a tutti queste cose, la sua famiglia, la tua, gli amici... 
Aggiungici il fatto che tu ti stai mostrando debole ai suoi occhi, difficilmente una persona è attratta da questo. E con debole sono anche gentile. Ti consiglio di non parlarci più per capire, è tutto chiaro.

Milo, è il primo passo!! Una settimana fa ti chiedevi il perché e se tutto fosse riparabile, ora hai le risposte. Adesso sta a te fare il secondo passo, cioè ricominciare a vivere la tua vita


----------



## Milo (28 Luglio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Beh a questo punto sembra si tratti proprio di una persona orribile.
> I sentimenti possono affievolirsi (anzi negli anni è cosa abbastanza normale) o anche svanire ma quantomeno il voler bene o anche solo il rispetto per chi è stato compagno/a di vita e per i suoi familiari no.
> Tra l'altro molto brutti i discorsi sulla casa e sui soldi, veramente squallidi.
> Però non capisco come hai fatto a non accorgerti di niente, un soggetto così lo "annusi" subito, a maggior ragione se la vedi tutti i giorni.
> Erano gli occhi dell'amore?



non me lo spiego, ultimamente 0 discussioni pesanti, mi ha sempre detto ti amo, mi ha sempre aspettato tornassi dal calcetto per cenare (anche tornando all’11) e gli dicevo sempre che ne mi doveva aspettare ne mi doveva cucinare…
Sesso e ti amo a raffica, mi ha fatto prenotare le vacanze e lei non le ha volute assicurare, poi feste matrimoni battesimi tutto molto bello e sempre insieme…

vi ripeto era tutto così bello che volevo fargli la proposta…


----------



## Milo (28 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> fratello caro, capisco l'affetto, i 10 anni di storia ma non puoi fare il salvatore di una, con tutto rispetto, squilibrata che di punto in bianco si comporta cosi. Falle fare la vita che vuole e tu ricostruisciti una nuova vita, sei un bravo ragazzo stai tranquillo che non ci metterai tanto a rifarti una vita soddisfacente



solo io la conosco, non ha rapporti coi genitori e le amiche ci sono fin quando vogliono.

se si perde è sola e può succedere di tutto e non si merita comunque tutta questa ingiustizia da quando ha 10 anni


----------



## Milo (28 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Capisco il tuo ragionamento.
> Ma lasciala perdere proprio.
> Ha deciso lei di distruggere la vostra storia.
> Fino a questo momento e lei che ha deciso degli eventi. Tu li hai solo subiti.
> ...



no ma noi ci dividiamo sicuro e imminente, ma da lontano non voglio sape chissà che fine ha fatto…


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Luglio 2022)

La vita è complicata ragazzi, lo è sempre e lo sarà per sempre. Un cuore spezzato difficilmente si ripara, anzi non capita mai questa cosa, ne capita una migliore, quasi sempre. Si rigenera, si risana da solo e torna migliore di prima, più consapevole, sapendo bene in futuro tutto quello che deve evitare. 

Leggendo gli ultimi sviluppi, direi che @Milo hai evitato in bel proiettile e non quello in testa, ma parlo della tua ex. Donne così ti distruggono completamente, soprattutto se ci sono di mezzo figli, che per grazia divina non avete. 

Tu comunque da come scrivi, anche mentre stavate insieme eri sicuramente super inzerbinato! Sembra veramente che la veneravi come una Dea. Alla tua prossima relazione saprai mantenere le distanze in maniera più appropriata. 

Io ti parlo a cuore aperto di me: Ho iniziato ad uscire la sera a 14 anni e già a quell'età facevo serata con gli amici, non ho mai voluto impegnarmi seriamente, perché gli amici venivano prima di tutto! 
Dai 14 ai 21 ho avuto 3 storie serie. Ci ho provato, ma son naufragate tutte e 3 in breve tempo e in malo modo. Ovviamente son stato lasciato, ma non mi ero mai innamorato in quelle relazioni, perché per me contava solo divertirmi e scopare con chi capitava. Ho fatto soffrire tutte e 3 quelle ragazze e crescendo ho capito cosa non va fatto in una relazione. A 21 anni mi sono innamorato per la prima volta, non volevo innamorarmi, perché per me contava solo divertirmi, eppure capitò. Lei gran gnocca, magra, tettona, sodissima, a letto era una porcona assurda, faceva di tutto! Purtroppo anche gran psicopatica. Litigavamo un sacco e scopavamo e basta. Un rapporto malato. Ci mollammo un botto di volte, riprendendoci, ma quando lei mi lasciò definitivamente, ci stetti veramente di mierda. Piansi per due giorni di fila, senza dire a nessuno che la storia con lei era finita. Più la sentivo in quei momenti di dolore e più mi stava antipatica. Raccontai ai miei amici che ci eravamo lasciati, ma che era tutto ok (balle) ma per orgoglio iniziai a reagire colpo su colpo. Mi ripetevo "Ma col piffero che mi faccio distruggere da questa *******" e andavo avanti con la mia vita. Tutto sommato l'ho superata bene, ed ho capito che la schiena va tenuta sempre dritta, e che ero stato bravo a non inzerbinarmi. Dopo 1 anno dalla rottura e che non ci sentivamo, l'ho riscopata, per poi ri scomparire. Ho avuto la soddisfazione di vedere che lei era sempre presa e che ci soffriva ad esser vista da me solo come una gran gnocca da farmi. Ma sai cosa ti dico? Io non godevo nel vederla soffrire, mi era totalmente indifferente a livello mentale e sentimentale. 

Perché ti ho raccontato sta pappardella? Perché se tu lo vuoi, potrai uscirne senza problemi. Ci siamo passati TUTTI da questo tunnel. Tu non è che non riesci ad uscirne, ti non vuoi uscirne! Io ne sono uscito alla grande ed ho trovato una Donna degna di questo nome, ed ho capito che ora sono realmente innamorato. 

Forza dai.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> solo io la conosco, non ha rapporti coi genitori e le amiche ci sono fin quando vogliono.
> 
> se si perde è sola e può succedere di tutto e non si merita comunque tutta questa ingiustizia da quando ha 10 anni


si ok, ma non puoi fare il salvatore, il supereroe di una che non vuole essere salvata, credo tu sia grande abbastanza per capire che ognuno deve essere libero di vivere la vita come meglio crede, se la tua ex ha deciso di fare ogni giorno le 2 di notte che lo faccia, guarda che è un attimo passare da salvatore a stalker e ti ritrovi pure con le denunce


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> solo io la conosco, non ha rapporti coi genitori e le amiche ci sono fin quando vogliono.
> 
> se si perde è sola e può succedere di tutto e non si merita comunque tutta questa ingiustizia da quando ha 10 anni



Milo,non ti deve interessare più niente!
fatti passare sta storia del salvatore che ti porterà solamente ad autodistruggerti.

Ha preso la sua decisione,sarà stata giorni/settimane/mesi che pensava al dopo,nel caso dovesse finire male sono ESCLUSIVAMENTE cassi suoi.
E' da giorni che ti lamenti per il tuo stato d'animo,accollarti anche questo ulteriore peso altro non farà che peggiorare la tua attuale situazione


----------



## Milo (28 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ciao Milo, innanzitutto bravo per il conto, ci hai ascoltato e hai fatto bene. ovviamente il tuo stipendio fallo andare sul nuovo conto che su quello comune metti solo l’equivalente di metà rata mensile del muto (se non vivi più li). Per la casa penso sia molto più semplice di quello che credi: o tu liquido a lei la sua metà o il contrario, altrimenti per vie legali penso tu possa facilmente ottenere la messa in vendita e la metà dell’incasso (meno il mutuo rimanente ovviamente).
> Per quanto riguarda lei devi capirla, si è sentita un po’ accerchiata forse dal fatto che tua madre ai andata la, sicuramente non è stato facile nemmeno per lei. Però devi apprezzare che almeno ti abbia detto che è definitivamente chiusa così puoi cominciare ad elaborare il tuo “lutto”



Io domani ci torno che voglia o non voglia e io me la posso permettere e lei no. Quindi dovrà mollare e accettare che la liquidi.

per il resto è assurdo che dopo 10 anni mi disprezzi pure e che tra i 2 quella arrabbiata sia lei.


----------



## danjr (28 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> no, so che fine può fare e non me lo perdonerei mai. Devo andare oltre a tutto e impedirglielo


Così facendo non farai altri che allontanarla sempre di più da te e poi, anche materialmente, come faresti una volta che ti ha lasciato? Non dico come dicono tanti di lasciarla nella sua m.. ma nemmeno di volerla salvare a tutti i costi, lasciale sempre una porta aperta o faglielo capire, ma se non ti vuole più nella sua vita devi accettarlo a malincuore


----------



## Milo (28 Luglio 2022)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Milo stai tranquillo che quelle nella sua situazione(probabilmente c'è un'altro, sicuramente ha scaricato te...)a tutto pensano tranne che a riposarsi e dormire o a pensare ai soldi....
> Ne ho viste a decine in questa situazione e ci sono passato pure io tra una relazione e l'altra approfittando a volte della circostanza.
> Meglio una tranvata in faccia oggi, che hai tutto il tempo di rialzarti e riprendere la tua vita da subito, che finire sotto una trappola come un topo domani quando magari con figli a carico non avrai manco la forza e il tempo per farlo.
> Ogni minuto che quella ragazza passa nella tua casa è un minuto in più che perdi della tua vita(cit. mio fratello rivolto a me qualche anno fa... ).
> ...



dopo il disprezzo che ha avuto ieri ho avuto la forza di fissare con i miei 2 amici single e andiamo comunque in Sardegna… anche se sarà durissima per me… troppo troppo presto… ma vado…

lei è veramente sola, non ha spalle coperte ed è come se non avessero genitori, voglio solo che non faccia cazzate


----------



## danjr (28 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si ok, ma non puoi fare il salvatore, il supereroe di una che non vuole essere salvata, credo tu sia grande abbastanza per capire che ognuno deve essere libero di vivere la vita come meglio crede, se la tua ex ha deciso di fare ogni giorno le 2 di notte che lo faccia, guarda che è un attimo passare da salvatore a stalker e ti ritrovi pure con le denunce


Ecco non volevo dirlo in questi termini, ma forse tu sei stato più schietto ed efficace


----------



## Milo (28 Luglio 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Milo scusa la domanda franca: ma volevi che questa persona diventasse la madre dei tuoi figli?
> 
> va bene soffrire perché sei innamorato, ma la famiglia non significa solo tu e lei…



Lei non ha mai avuto questi smatti, l’amo alla follia, ogni tanto scherzando mi diceva che voleva una “cucciolina” (una figlia, ogni tanto usava questi termini da bambina quando si stava insieme sul divano) per fare tanti giochi e dare noia a babbo (me). Io ci piango a ricordarmi queste frasi…
Io sono certo che per l’infanzia e adolescenza che non ha mai avuto, per una figlia avrebbe dato il 1000000000% di lei, e lo sognavo di averlo


----------



## Route66 (28 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> dopo il disprezzo che ha avuto ieri ho avuto la forza di fissare con i miei 2 amici single e andiamo comunque in Sardegna… anche se sarà durissima per me… troppo troppo presto… ma vado…
> 
> lei è veramente sola, non ha spalle coperte ed è come se non avessero genitori, voglio solo che non faccia cazzate


Questa mi pare un'ottima notizia!!
Inizia a pensare per te e diveriti, lei ha già pensato a te quindi......
Buone vacanze e ....spacca tutto!!


----------



## unbreakable (28 Luglio 2022)

Da quello che scrivi probabilmente visto che ha 29 anni per me ha avuto paura del passo successivo, se non ha avuto tante storie, cioè dai 19 ai 29 anni è sempre stata con te quindi o ha incontrato un altro molto probabilmente oppure per se stessa vuole provare qualcun altro..poi c'è da prendere atto che si è comportata male con te e con i tuoi genitori come per chiudere più velocemente possibile questa fase della sua vita..
Comprendo lo spaesamento dopo una relazione durata molto ed anche il dolore,però non ci si può fare niente se non voltare pagina ed essere forti..


----------



## Igniorante (28 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> non me lo spiego, ultimamente 0 discussioni pesanti, mi ha sempre detto ti amo, mi ha sempre aspettato tornassi dal calcetto per cenare (anche tornando all’11) e gli dicevo sempre che ne mi doveva aspettare ne mi doveva cucinare…
> Sesso e ti amo a raffica, mi ha fatto prenotare le vacanze e lei non le ha volute assicurare, poi feste matrimoni battesimi tutto molto bello e sempre insieme…
> 
> vi ripeto era tutto così bello che volevo fargli la proposta…



Boh o lei è stata super finta o tu eri troppo accecato, te lo dico in modo diretto.
Poi per esperienza aggiungo anche che i ti amo dopo tanti anni possono essere per abitudine, per quieto vivere o per far pensare (agli altri ma anche a sé stessi) che va tutto bene.
Rarissimamente i rapporti restano inalterati e "intensi" come i primi mesi/anni.
Molto più spesso si trasformano in un volersi bene che, con la maturità di chi non è più ragazzo, capisci che è anche più importante di quello che c'era i primi tempi, perché dura nel tempo e non è solo "chimica".
Ripeto, o ha finto in modo sfacciato o ultimamente è subentrato un altro, specie in un suo periodo di dubbi... e tanto non lo ammetterà mai.


----------



## Milo (28 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non ti meriti di essere trattato così, però ora cosa mi dici? Starai ancora a piangerti addosso per aver perso questa? Dovresti uscire fuori e ballare nudo per strada altroché!
> 
> Non capisco di cosa tu debba parlare sinceramente, prenditi ciò che è tuo e lascia perdere altre menate Milo, se ci sia un altro o no cambia poco, non ci sono più sentimenti. Tieni un approccio formale, sii serio e non mollare niente.
> 
> ...



si l’ho fatto, ma penso sia normale, tra sfogo e genitori che stravedevono in me, è stato automatico.

amico è vero tutto pure screditato e umiliato fa ancora più male…


----------



## Buciadignho (28 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> si l’ho fatto, ma penso sia normale, tra sfogo e genitori che stravedevono in me, è stato automatico.
> 
> amico è vero tutto pure screditato e umiliato fa ancora più male…


Sei un grande Milo!! Ora comincia la risalita.


----------



## Milo (28 Luglio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> La vita è complicata ragazzi, lo è sempre e lo sarà per sempre. Un cuore spezzato difficilmente si ripara, anzi non capita mai questa cosa, ne capita una migliore, quasi sempre. Si rigenera, si risana da solo e torna migliore di prima, più consapevole, sapendo bene in futuro tutto quello che deve evitare.
> 
> Leggendo gli ultimi sviluppi, direi che @Milo hai evitato in bel proiettile e non quello in testa, ma parlo della tua ex. Donne così ti distruggono completamente, soprattutto se ci sono di mezzo figli, che per grazia divina non avete.
> 
> ...



ti ringrazio del messaggio, unica cosa però zerbino no.
Ho sempre avuto lavoro sport amici play. Insieme il week end ma il venerdì sera sto con gli amici, tutti i venerdì, anche a ballare.
Lei ballare quasi mai e il venerdì faceva una bevuta tranquilla che il sabato lavora


----------



## Milo (28 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Così facendo non farai altri che allontanarla sempre di più da te e poi, anche materialmente, come faresti una volta che ti ha lasciato? Non dico come dicono tanti di lasciarla nella sua m.. ma nemmeno di volerla salvare a tutti i costi, lasciale sempre una porta aperta o faglielo capire, ma se non ti vuole più nella sua vita devi accettarlo a malincuore



Io mi sto preoccupando ma non la controllerò giorno giorno eh


----------



## Davidoff (28 Luglio 2022)

Milo ripigliati, togliti le lenti rosa, questa qui che veneravi come una dea è una donna come tutte le altre, dopo anni le sei sceso e ora le fai visceralmente schifo, più le chiedi spiegazioni e le stai dietro più ti detesta, purtroppo sono fatte così. Anche l'essere arrabbiata con te nonostante ti abbia lasciato lei, ordinaria amministrazione, hanno bisogno di sentirsi a posto con la coscienza e razionalizzano dando le colpe a te, che di volta in volta sei noioso, poco presente, troppo presente o qualsiasi altra cavolata partorisca la loro mente per farle sentire nel giusto. Vai in vacanza, riprendi in mano la tua vita ma fai anche un percorso psicologico, altrimenti rischi di ritrovarti nella parte del salvatore anche con la prossima e non va bene, devi essere il ragazzo, non il padre.


----------



## Mauricio (28 Luglio 2022)

Non me ne viene niente ovviamente ad aver avuto ragione (ed anche agli altri che erano sulla mia stessa linea di pensiero), ma hai visto @Milo la sua vera faccia? Ti porterebbe via tutto se potesse. Devi davvero ringraziare che non abbiate figli, sennò per te era la fine (economica).

Lato conto corrente, bravo, una cosa sistemata (ripeto però, se tu apportavi più del 50%, ti spetterebbe di più del saldo). Se avete investimenti (fondi, polizze, ecc) liquida tutto e prendi la tua parte.

Per la casa, come ti è stato già indicato, è più facile di quel che pensi: nessuno dei due ha la disponibilità economica immediata per liquidare il 50% all’altro? Si vende casa allora, e il ricavato, al netto del rimborso del mutuo, lo dividete a metà (mi auguro che il valore di mercato copra almeno il mutuo).

Mi accodo infine agli altri lato relazione sentimentale: sembra davvero che tu fossi innamorato solo perchè l’hai salvata da una vita pericolosa e perchè è una gran bella ragazza. Ma l’aspetto fisico con gli anni passa e ci deve essere altro per avere una relazione. E se ti ha detto che erano mesi che voleva dirlo, mi dispiace essere così duro e diretto, ma dovevi averne sentore in qualche modo. Faccio il maschilista anche io però una volta: le donne sono molto più brave degli uomini a mentire. Ti possono dire che ti amano guardandoti negli occhi mentre si fa l’amore ma poi ti cornificano con altre 20 persone.

Concordo con gli altri: se si vuole rovinare la vita (a detta tua visto che non sei stato chiaro… provo ad indovinare, droga?), che lo faccia. Tu hai già fatto la tua parte negli anni ma evidentemente non è servito e ti ha scaricato così brutalmente? Fatti suoi, anche se hai la sindrome del crocerrosino, non puoi salvare tutti, e se lei è così immatura da volersi buttare via, che lo faccia. Non è più un problema tuo.


----------



## Milo (28 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Sei un grande Milo!! Ora comincia la risalita.



sarà durissima accettare che il mio sogno di sposarla presto e fare una famiglia non si esaudirà mai più…

dio quanto è difficile


----------



## danjr (28 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> sarà durissima accettare che il mio sogno di sposarla presto e fare una famiglia non si esaudirà mai più…
> 
> dio quanto è difficile


Su mila? Stai già facendo grandi passi andando in vacanza. Come ti han detto in tanti più ti mostri debole più lei sarà convinta della sua scelta e ti tratterà sempre peggio. Vai in vacanza e non sentirla… posta sui social foto dove ti diverti e vedrai che molto probabilmente ti scriverà addirittura lei!


----------



## Milo (28 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Non me ne viene niente ovviamente ad aver avuto ragione (ed anche agli altri che erano sulla mia stessa linea di pensiero), ma hai visto @Milo la sua vera faccia? Ti porterebbe via tutto se potesse. Devi davvero ringraziare che non abbiate figli, sennò per te era la fine (economica).
> 
> Lato conto corrente, bravo, una cosa sistemata (ripeto però, se tu apportavi più del 50%, ti spetterebbe di più del saldo). Se avete investimenti (fondi, polizze, ecc) liquida tutto e prendi la tua parte.
> 
> ...



lato figli, sembra dura dirlo, ma io preferivo averlo lo stesso, ero pronto a dare tutto me stesso, ora rischio di non averlo mai nella vita.

per la casa l’unico che se la può permettere sono io e la voglio tenere.

il fatto del crocerossino lo voglio approfondire.
Io quando la conobbi in quello stato sapevo che dentro di lei c’era un cuore grande e un altra persona ed io l’ho aiutata purche Io diventasse, lo è diventata e l’ho amata.
Non l’ho amata per quello che ho fatto ma per quella che era diventata e sapevo che era quando l’ho conosciuta. Per me c’è differenza


----------



## Milo (28 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Su mila? Stai già facendo grandi passi andando in vacanza. Come ti han detto in tanti più ti mostri debole più lei sarà convinta della sua scelta e ti tratterà sempre peggio. Vai in vacanza e non sentirla… posta sui social foto dove ti diverti e vedrai che molto probabilmente ti scriverà addirittura lei!



cercherò di farlo e mi impegnerò ma lei non tornerà mai più…


----------



## Buciadignho (28 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> mio penso che gli succederà qualcosa, non si può permettere affitto/mutuo, fa tardi la serie sere (2 di notte) con qualsiasi conoscente gli dica si e poi si alza alle 5 per anda a lavoro.
> 
> io temo il peggio, nonostante quello che mi ha fatto


Per curiosità, ma che è sto lavoro? Una fabbrica di ghiaccio Cinese?


----------



## danjr (28 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> lato figli, sembra dura dirlo, ma io preferivo averlo lo stesso, ero pronto a dare tutto me stesso, ora rischio di non averlo mai nella vita.
> 
> per la casa l’unico che se la può permettere sono io e la voglio tenere.
> 
> ...


Non stai razionalizzando molte cose:
- se avessi dei figli molto probabilmente (come succede in Italia) non né avresti l’affidamento, non li vedresti quanto vuoi, loro comunque soffrirebbero il trauma e tu in ogni caso dovresti staccare dei grandi assegni mensili.
- lato casa: non basta dire che lei non può permettersela quindi se ne deve andare. Dovete comunque raggiungere un accordo sulla parte che tu le dovrai dare se vuoi tenerti la casa.


----------



## Milo (28 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Per curiosità, ma che è sto lavoro? Una fabbrica di ghiaccio Cinese?



adesso lavora al supermercato con un progetto per diventare responsabile (sempre stata una lavoratrice).
però entra o alle 5 o alle 6 del mattino e con le dovute pause però esce alle 18/19/20

dal lunedì al sabato


----------



## Milo (28 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non stai razionalizzando molte cose:
> - se avessi dei figli molto probabilmente (come succede in Italia) non né avresti l’affidamento, non li vedresti quanto vuoi, loro comunque soffrirebbero il trauma e tu in ogni caso dovresti staccare dei grandi assegni mensili.
> - lato casa: non basta dire che lei non può permettersela quindi se ne deve andare. Dovete comunque raggiungere un accordo sulla parte che tu le dovrai dare se vuoi tenerti la casa.



se non combino cose gravi o sono comunque in condizioni di farlo, non puo togliere la possibilità di vedere mio figlio

per la casa ci torno/parlo domani pomeriggio dopo il lavoro


----------



## cris (28 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ho tanti amici virtuali qui che vi ringrazio, come tanti amici reali che nello shock mi stanno comunque facendo da baby sitter.... e ne ho bisogno vitale perchè sennò non cosa avrei potuto/potrei fare...
> 
> Detto questo vi annuncio la chiusura totale, ieri pomeriggio ero passato a dirgli che avevo sfissato le vacanze e su 1.500€ ne sono rientrati 1.220€, perchè lei vi ripeto non sa niente del conto e non sapeva nemmeno che qualcosa si poteva salvare.
> 
> ...


Va be, è fuori di melone. 
Smettila ssolutamente di correrle dietro, non lo merita. hai presente che pallottola stai schivando? Assolutamente MEGLIO ORA che tra qualche anno creando disastri doppi.


----------



## Milanoide (28 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> se non combino cose gravi o sono comunque in condizioni di farlo, non puo togliere la possibilità di vedere mio figlio


Cosa è questa novità? Non ci si capisce più niente...
... dubito da un po' ormai...


----------



## Milo (28 Luglio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Cosa è questa novità? Non ci si capisce più niente...
> ... dubito da un po' ormai...


Replicavo alle domande “se avevi un figlio non te lo faceva più vedere”

non abbiamo figli


----------



## Mauricio (28 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non stai razionalizzando molte cose:
> - se avessi dei figli molto probabilmente (come succede in Italia) non né avresti l’affidamento, non li vedresti quanto vuoi, loro comunque soffrirebbero il trauma e tu in ogni caso dovresti staccare dei grandi assegni mensili.
> - lato casa: non basta dire che lei non può permettersela quindi se ne deve andare. Dovete comunque raggiungere un accordo sulla parte che tu le dovrai dare se vuoi tenerti la casa.


Esatto, se i genitori hanno una separazione difficile corri il rischio di non vedere più tuo figlio. Ma smettiamola di aggiungere problemi ipotetici che non esistono, no?

Per la casa parliamoci chiaro: hai le disponibilità liquide per acquistare il suo 50%? Anche fosse così, però lei dovrebbe essere d’accordo a venderti la sua parte. Vedendo come si sta ponendo potrebbe anche rifiutare ed obbligarti a vendere l’intera casa a terzi. Perchè ripeto, se non paga più il mutuo, la banca li chiede a te i soldi visto che il finanziamento è cointestato.


----------



## Buciadignho (28 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> adesso lavora al supermercato con un progetto per diventare responsabile (sempre stata una lavoratrice).
> però entra o alle 5 o alle 6 del mattino e con le dovute pause però esce alle 18/19/20
> 
> dal lunedì al sabato


Quindi fa dalle 5 di mattina fino alle 2 di notte. Esce dal lavoro alle 18/20 e poi va a cazzeggiare? Tutti i giorni?


----------



## loser (28 Luglio 2022)

Chapeaux,arrivare a 50 pagine di botta e rispote a non più quella che mi sembrava una telenovela argentina ma una barzelletta o una presa in giro,addirittura adesso esce anche un figlio,poi sarà un cane un coniglio etc.....,sara il romanzo più letto da noi tifosi milanisti.ci scommetto.Auguri e vita felice.


----------



## Milanoide (28 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Replicavo alle domande “se avevi un figlio non te lo faceva più vedere”
> 
> non abbiamo figli



Perdona il nazismo, ma devi uscire dal loop mentale, anche se il loop mentale è il sintomo principale della situazione che vivi.

Chiedi aiuto medico.
Datti tempo per elaborare il lutto dell'abbandono.

Cuoci pure nel tuo dolore fatto di " cosa starà facendo adesso? Dov'è? Con chi è?".

Ma ne uscirai.

Ascolta musica, anche quella che porta ricordi nel bene e nel male.
Ne uscirai

Ma vai da un medico e fatti dare qualcosa.


----------



## Sam (28 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> no, so che fine può fare e non me lo perdonerei mai. Devo andare oltre a tutto e impedirglielo


Ma dai, piantala. Basta!

Non è una rimbambita incapace di intendere e di volere!
Mi stai sembrando come le madri dei figli con patologie come la Sindrome di Down, che diventano possessive al punto da decidere loro per la vita degli altri.

Lei ti ha usato per rimettersi in piedi, ma adesso non le servi più. Fattene una ragione. Non ha bisogno di te.
Anzi, te lo dico in maniera ancora più chiara: NON HA MAI AVUTO BISOGNO DI TE, IN PRIMO LUOGO.
Aveva solo la necessità di un parafulmine da usare, e tu sei capitato a fagiolo.

Ti ha manipolato facendoti credere di essere una persona buona di cui il mondo si era dimenticato, ma la verità è ben altra: è una persona pessima che probabilmente il mondo ha scansato a ragion veduta. Fine.
Al resto del mondo, dei problemi di ognuno di noi, non gliene frega niente. Tutte le persone sono troppo impegnate a pensare a loro stesse per pensare anche agli altri.
Ciò che interessa al mondo è ciò che tu sai essere con gli altri, dopo aver lasciato i tuoi problemi su in soffitta.
Di conseguenza, se usi il tuo dolore per fare del male, sei un vile schifoso che non meriti pietà.
Io ho vissuto tanta sofferenza nella mia vita, ma non ho mai voluto la pietà o la comprensione di qualcuno. Il mio dolore era mio e basta. Nessuno lo può comprendere davvero, perché a nessuno in fondo interessa farlo. Ognuno ha la sua vita e i suoi problemi.
Ma questo NON mi ha mai autorizzato a fare del male a chi ha vissuto una vita più serena della mia. MAI.

Il fatto che rimanga schifata e parli in quel modo a tua madre, dimostra quanto squallida realmente sia questa persona.
Ha gettato la maschera, perché non ne poteva più di giocare alla fidanzatina con te.

Ti ha detto che non sapeva come dirti di no alla proposta? Ma vaffanqulo...
Ma se ci hai raccontato che era LEI STESSA a farti notare che l'anulare era spoglio.
Se veramente non avesse voluto affrontare quella situazione, NON AVREBBE MAI TIRATO FUORI L'ARGOMENTO. Anzi, avrebbe sviato ogni qual volta una semplice battutina avrebbe portato l'attenzione sul matrimonio.

Questa persona ti ha semplicemente raggirato per campare sulle tue spalle.
E la dimostrazione la stai avendo adesso con la casa.

Te lo dico per l'ultima volta, poi fai come ti pare: LEVATI DAI C0GLIONI PRIMA CHE TI DISTRUGGA DAVVERO.
Questa è una persona squallida.

Una volta lasciati finirà in brutti giri? Cavoli suoi, vorrà dire che quello era il suo posto, in primo luogo. Non sei nessuno per decidere della vita degli altri.
Se ha abbastanza cervello, dalla m3rda si tirerà fuori da sola. Se ci rimane, vorrà dire che le piace vivere così e magari aspettare il prossimo allocco a cui succhiare la vita per un altro decennio.


----------



## danjr (28 Luglio 2022)

loser ha scritto:


> Chapeaux,arrivare a 50 pagine di botta e rispote a non più quella che mi sembrava una telenovela argentina ma una barzelletta o una presa in giro,addirittura adesso esce anche un figlio,poi sarà un cane un coniglio etc.....,sara il romanzo più letto da noi tifosi milanisti.ci scommetto.Auguri e vita felice.


Rispondeva soltanto a chi, come me, gli diceva "meglio ti lasci adesso che un domani con dei figli". Comunque può anche essersi inventato tutto ma il tuo commento rimane fuori luogo lo stesso: primo perché te le sei lette pure te le 50 pagine, secondo perché se ha avuto così "successo" è perché in tanti si sono più o meno rivisti in situazioni simili. 
Detto questo non penso se lo sia inventato.


----------



## Igniorante (28 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Quindi fa dalle 5 di mattina fino alle 2 di notte. Esce dal lavoro alle 18/20 e poi va a cazzeggiare? Tutti i giorni?



Mah, capisco gli orari strani (anche se al supermercato mi sembra comunque troppo presto) ma come giornata lavorativa è troppo lunga... A meno che le pause non siano molto consistenti.
Per me c'è sotto altro, forse già da tempo, mi spiace per il ragazzo.


----------



## Sam (28 Luglio 2022)

E vorrei aggiungere una cosa, perché adesso ormai sono senza freni ed è venuto fuori il mio lato cattivo.

SMETTILA di raccontare la balla del "non me lo sarei mai aspettato".
Tu lo SAPEVI BENISSIMO che sarebbe finita così, perché se c'era una persona che avrebbe dovuto accorgersi delle reali intenzioni del partner è proprio la persona che ci ha condiviso la vita.

La realtà è che ti sei comportato come le mogli taciturne delle famiglie in cui i mariti molestano i figli. Ti sei foderato VOLONTARIAMENTE gli occhi di prosciutto perché non volevi vedere la realtà.
Pensavi che se ti fossi girato dall'altra parte, la merd4 che avevi accanto magari un giorno si sarebbe ravveduta, tipo San Paolo sulla via di Damasco. Ma non è così. Ti stavi illudendo, e sono più che sicuro che tu lo sapessi fin dal principio.

Non ci credo che tu non te ne sia accorto, perché altrimenti vorrebbe dire tre cose:
1) lei è la nuova Sandra Bullock, ed è sprecata qui in Italia perché dovrebbe andare a recitare ad Hollywood;
2) Tu sei un tonto che non riesce nemmeno a leggere l'atmosfera;
3) Tu sei più squallido di lei, perché ci stavi solo per soddisfare il tuo ego da crocerossino.

Scegli tu.

Io, invece, che la penso come Andreotti quando dice che "_a pensar male si fa peccato, ma spesso ci si azzecca_", sono sicuro che lei non sia un'attrice e tu non sia uno stupido o uno squallido.
Io penso semplicemente che lei ti ha usato, e tu ti sei lasciato usare, forse perché non ti reputi adeguato per vivere una vita come tutti gli altri.
Ed il fatto che parli dei figli come se sarebbero potuti essere la tua ancora di salvezza, mi sembra sia una conferma evidente del fatto che sapessi che la tua finta relazione non ha mai colmato il vuoto dentro di te, e che avere dei bambini sarebbe stato solo l'ennesimo (vano) tentativo di dare un senso alla vita.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ho tanti amici virtuali qui che vi ringrazio, come tanti amici reali che nello shock mi stanno comunque facendo da baby sitter.... e ne ho bisogno vitale perchè sennò non cosa avrei potuto/potrei fare...
> 
> Detto questo vi annuncio la chiusura totale, ieri pomeriggio ero passato a dirgli che avevo sfissato le vacanze e su 1.500€ ne sono rientrati 1.220€, perchè lei vi ripeto non sa niente del conto e non sapeva nemmeno che qualcosa si poteva salvare.
> 
> ...


non avete figlii giusto? allora fai una cosa

nel periodi di convivenza forzata riempi la casa di mign....russe (o brasiliane,nigeriane,quelle che preferisci)..tanto metà casa è tua e ci fai il c che ti pare

e rendila partecipe delle tue prestazioni sessuali..dicendo ad alta voce "ahhh finalmente..era tanto che non scopavo cosi bene...c'è chi sa fare e chi non è proprio portata non ci sono storie"

se vuole la guerra fai la guerra




(ovviamente NON seguire il mio consiglio..  io sono orgoglioso e infatti mi sono giocato tante relazioni


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ho tanti amici virtuali qui che vi ringrazio, come tanti amici reali che nello shock mi stanno comunque facendo da baby sitter.... e ne ho bisogno vitale perchè sennò non cosa avrei potuto/potrei fare...
> 
> Detto questo vi annuncio la chiusura totale, ieri pomeriggio ero passato a dirgli che avevo sfissato le vacanze e su 1.500€ ne sono rientrati 1.220€, perchè lei vi ripeto non sa niente del conto e non sapeva nemmeno che qualcosa si poteva salvare.
> 
> ...


tipico delle donne fare e disfare, vittimizzare e fare le tipe incacchiate quando sono loro ad aver iniziato la guerra. Mettici una pietra sopra. Se dovessi aver bisogno di consigli dal punto di vista legale scrivimi pure in PM .


----------



## Raryof (28 Luglio 2022)

Secondo me questo topic peggiorerà solamente la situazione @Milo


----------



## loser (28 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Rispondeva soltanto a chi, come me, gli diceva "meglio ti lasci adesso che un domani con dei figli". Comunque può anche essersi inventato tutto ma il tuo commento rimane fuori luogo lo stesso: primo perché te le sei lette pure te le 50 pagine, secondo perché se ha avuto così "successo" è perché in tanti si sono più o meno rivisti in situazioni simili.
> Detto questo non penso se lo sia inventato.


Sinceramente non mi sono lettoo le 50 pagine,mi sono fatto un idea leggendo le sue risposte e qualche varie risposte scontate della maggiorenza dei membri che hanno una compassione logica per un raconto del genere,esprimo solo i miei forti dubbi su questa telenovela,sarà un mio diritto o devo per sforza essere d'accordo con tutti voi?Credo sinceramente che sia una bufala,se lo è a chi faccio un torto? se non lo e credo che anche li non faccio un torto a nessuno esprimendo il mio pensiero.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Esatto, se i genitori hanno una separazione difficile corri il rischio di non vedere più tuo figlio. Ma smettiamola di aggiungere problemi ipotetici che non esistono, no?
> 
> Per la casa parliamoci chiaro: hai le disponibilità liquide per acquistare il suo 50%? Anche fosse così, però lei dovrebbe essere d’accordo a venderti la sua parte. Vedendo come si sta ponendo *potrebbe anche rifiutare ed obbligarti a vendere l’intera casa a terzi*. Perchè ripeto, se non paga più il mutuo, la banca li chiede a te i soldi visto che il finanziamento è cointestato.


Se rifiutasse semplicemente si aprirebbe un giudizio di divisione davanti al Tribunale. Non può obbligare a fare alcunché.


----------



## Mauricio (28 Luglio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Se rifiutasse semplicemente si aprirebbe un giudizio di divisione davanti al Tribunale. Non può obbligare a fare alcunché.


A questo punto sono curioso perchè non mi è chiaro: la casa è già divisa al 50%. Se una parte non vuole vendere la sua quota all’altra, non è obbligata no? Potrebbe addirittura vendere il suo 50% a un terzo. Per cui cosa stabilirebbe il Tribunale?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> ti ringrazio del messaggio, unica cosa però zerbino no.
> Ho sempre avuto lavoro sport amici play. Insieme il week end ma il venerdì sera sto con gli amici, tutti i venerdì, anche a ballare.
> Lei ballare quasi mai e il venerdì faceva una bevuta tranquilla che il sabato lavora



Ben felice d'essermi sbagliato. Son sicuro che già tra una settimana starai meglio e sarai qui a insultarla e a pensare che è stata una fortuna perderla.


----------



## jacky (28 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Lei non ha mai avuto questi smatti, l’amo alla follia, ogni tanto scherzando mi diceva che voleva una “cucciolina” (una figlia, ogni tanto usava questi termini da bambina quando si stava insieme sul divano) per fare tanti giochi e dare noia a babbo (me). Io ci piango a ricordarmi queste frasi…
> Io sono certo che per l’infanzia e adolescenza che non ha mai avuto, per una figlia avrebbe dato il 1000000000% di lei, e lo sognavo di averlo


Le persone che hanno avuto problemi GRAVI durante l'infanzia è difficile che li superino completamente.
Sono purtroppo instabili, prive di radici e di certezze forti e piene di traumi.
Al di là dell'innamoramento naturale lei a te ha dato poco, almeno se rapportato a quanto le hai dato tu.
Non le è bastato il tuo essere un ragazzo serio, lavoratore, che si occupa della casa, delle finanze, delle vacanze, non le fa mancare nulla. Ha distrutto un rapporto perché "non ti ama", forse non sa neanche cos'è l'amore.
Hai ragione quando dici che potrebbe ulteriormente perdersi e sprofondare... ma questo è la causa di quello che ti ho scritto la prima riga. E' dura, come vedi lei è distruttiva, oltre a distruggere te ha distrutto principalmente se stessa.
Tu puoi ripartire, e sicuramente ce la farai... Lei la vedo dura, molto dura. Ma tu devi svoltare, non puoi farti trascinare giù da lei.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> A questo punto sono curioso perchè non mi è chiaro: la casa è già divisa al 50%. Se una parte non vuole vendere la sua quota all’altra, non è obbligata no? Potrebbe addirittura vendere il suo 50% a un terzo. Per cui cosa stabilirebbe il Tribunale?


La casa tecnicamente non è "divisa", è in comunione "pro indiviso": ciascuno ha una quota ideale (presumo del 50% ciascuno) sulla proprietà dell'immobile. 
Nel caso di specie, se lei rifiuta, occorre chiedere lo scioglimento della comunione davanti al Tribunale. In tal caso si applica l'art. 720 codice civile che disciplina la divisione dei beni ereditari. Il primo criterio preferenziale è l'assegnazione al comunista titolare della quota maggiore (criterio preferenziale ma non obbligatorio), sempre che ne faccia richiesta e dietro conguaglio. Nel caso le quote siano tutte eguali il giudice ha un potere prettamente discrezionale nella scelta del condividente cui assegnare il bene.


----------



## davidsdave80 (28 Luglio 2022)

@Milo 

In originale :

This is what you will do when you encounter a setback or get knocked down.

Take yourself out of the game. Be quiet. Get alone for a day only. Pre-plan your grief and finite downtime. You can't afford to have any more time out.

Then get back in the game. 

Stomach in, chest out, shoulders back, head held high, walk 25% faster.
A classic autogenic conditioning technique

*MOTION IS THE PRECURSOR OF EMOTION
(George Bruno)*


----------



## sunburn (28 Luglio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> La casa tecnicamente non è "divisa", è in comunione "pro indiviso": ciascuno ha una quota ideale (presumo del 50% ciascuno) sulla proprietà dell'immobile.
> Nel caso di specie, se lei rifiuta, occorre chiedere lo scioglimento della comunione davanti al Tribunale. In tal caso si applica l'art. 720 codice civile che disciplina la divisione dei beni ereditari. Il primo criterio preferenziale è l'assegnazione al comunista titolare della quota maggiore (criterio preferenziale ma non obbligatorio), sempre che ne faccia richiesta e dietro conguaglio. Nel caso le quote siano tutte eguali il giudice ha un potere prettamente discrezionale nella scelta del condividente cui assegnare il bene.


Essendoci un mutuo, poi non dovrebbe intervenire anche la banca nel processo? Se così fosse, penso sia impossibile che la banca “voti” per la vendita all’asta, essendoci uno dei due disposto ad acquistare l’altra metà.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> dopo il disprezzo che ha avuto ieri ho avuto la forza di fissare con i miei 2 amici single e andiamo comunque in Sardegna… anche se sarà durissima per me… troppo troppo presto… ma vado…
> 
> lei è veramente sola, non ha spalle coperte ed è come se non avessero genitori, voglio solo che non faccia cazzate


grandi progressi in poco tempo, meglio del previsto direi.
hai fatto bene, perchè se lei non ha accettato il viaggio con l'amica e ti ha mollato così repentinamente prima del vostro, può anche essere che ne abbia uno in programma con un nuovo fidanzato. entra nell'ordine delle idee peggiori così poi non ci stai male.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Essendoci un mutuo, poi non dovrebbe intervenire anche la banca nel processo? Se così fosse, penso sia impossibile che la banca “voti” per la vendita all’asta, essendoci uno dei due disposto ad acquistare l’altra metà.


La Banca, in quanto creditore iscritto, andrebbe chiamata ad intervenire a norma del 1113 comma 3 c.c.
E' ragionevole supporre che non avrebbe interesse ad opporsi alla divisione in favore di uno dei comunisti, salvo motivi particolari.


----------



## Victorss (28 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> no, so che fine può fare e non me lo perdonerei mai. Devo andare oltre a tutto e impedirglielo


Milo..te l ho scritto già due, tre volte. Mi spiace ma ha un altro. Ti ha tenuto in standby come backup finché non si è convinta a mettersi con quell' altro. 
Lasciala andare, tronca completamente. Prima lo fai e prima cominci a guarire.


----------



## mil77 (28 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> A questo punto sono curioso perchè non mi è chiaro: la casa è già divisa al 50%. Se una parte non vuole vendere la sua quota all’altra, non è obbligata no? Potrebbe addirittura vendere il suo 50% a un terzo. Per cui cosa stabilirebbe il Tribunale?


Ma perché sempre a parlare di avvocati o tribunali? La casa è al 50% uno liquida l'altro, se non si trova l'accordo si vende la casa e si divide l'incasso al 50%. L'avvocato e il tribunale è l'extrema ratio


----------



## loser (28 Luglio 2022)

@Milo sei un grande ,e da quasi una settimana che porti a spasso la meta dei membri di questo forum,più il tempo passa e più metti nuovi problemi,mi aspetto la prossima mossa,sarà l'ingresso della suocera o la scoperta del' amante ?oppure la sua bissesualità?non lascio più questo topic,voglio conoscere il seguito.


----------



## Raryof (28 Luglio 2022)

loser ha scritto:


> @Milo sei un grande ,e da quasi una settimana che porti a spasso la meta dei membri di questo forum,più il tempo passa e più metti nuovi problemi,mi aspetto la prossima mossa,sarà l'ingresso della suocera o la scoperta del' amante ?oppure la sua bissesualità?non lascio più questo topic,voglio conoscere il seguito.


In effetti... il problema è che poi diventerà dipendente da questo topic e dai commenti ed è pure peggio perché la soluzione non è qui sul forum.


----------



## El picinin (28 Luglio 2022)

Per me sta storia e allucinante,Milo si sta divertendo,ma comunque e interessante


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Luglio 2022)

*Allora, io credo che sarebbe giusto chiudere il topic perché dopo quasi 50 pagine ho notato che si sta rischiando di creare anche altra confusione nella testa di @Milo. All'inizio aveva uno scopo di sfogo e di spallata e ci poteva pure stare. Ma ora secondo me è anche troppo.

Ovviamente la decisione spetta a te, se vuoi continuare a sentire tutte queste voci sei libero di farlo  *


----------



## Beppe85 (29 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Allora, io credo che sarebbe giusto chiudere il topic perché dopo quasi 50 pagine ho notato che si sta rischiando di creare anche altra confusione nella testa di @Milo. All'inizio aveva uno scopo di sfogo e di spallata e ci poteva pure stare. Ma ora secondo me è anche troppo.*
> 
> *Ovviamente la decisione spetta a te, se vuoi continuare a sentire tutte queste voci sei libero di farlo *


Parlare (o meglio... scrivere) lo aiuta a distrarsi e in più credo che gli si stia dando tutta la nostra solidarietà. Ovviamente ognuno ha detto la sua ma la speranza è di averlo aiutato.


----------



## Riccardo88 (29 Luglio 2022)

Ho letto tutto che hai e che avete scritto dal primo giorno ad oggi, non ho scritto prima perché non volevo fare insinuazioni premature senza conoscere un po' meglio i dettagli e gli sviluppi della vicenda.

Parto dal dire che ci sino mooolte similitudini con la mia ex, dopo quasi 5 anni che stavamo insieme.
I suoi genitori divorziati, infanzia difficile con padre inesistente, gran gnocca, da un giorno all'altro cambio di atteggiamento totale da parte sua, capii subito che sarebbe finita.

Ricordo ancora che io quello preoccupato per la sua salute mentale, che le sue sceneggiate, che il suo dirmi dopo solo 3 giorni 'ma ancora ci stai male per questa cosa?' (dopo quasi 5 anni eh) che il suo 'malessere' in realtà nascondevano altro. 
Stava benissimo invece, il suo fare la vittima, la sua aggressività nascondevano ben altro, era un meccanismo di difesa che alcune tipe usano quando sanno di averla combinata grossa ma non vogliono ripercussioni. Meglio non entrare troppo nei dettagli va.

Ovviamente dopo averla ignorata totalmente per quasi 1 anno (ci misi 3 mesi per riprendermi con l'aiuto di 6 sedute dallo psicologo per non andare in depressione, depressione quella vera, non i 10 giorni di pensieri semisuicidi dopo la rottura) la mia ex mi ha scritto, quando stavo già insieme alla mia attuale compagna (che adoro come personalità, enorme sintonia mentale, che non ha mai mostrato tratti psicopatici come la ex, e ancora più gnocca ), e ovviamente la ignorai di nuovo. 

In sintesi, consiglio da amico, lasciala perdere e ignorala del tutto dopo dopo aver sistemato la situazione economica.
Sembri un ragazzo davvero in gamba Milo, responsabile, di buoni principi e con un buon lavoro. La vita ti riserverà mooolto di meglio.
Ce l'ho fatta io, ce l'hanno fatta tutti gli altri, non pensare al suo malessere che lei quasi sicuramente lei sta molto meglio di te (per il momento), pensa a te stesso, prenditi qualche tranquillante se ne hai bisogno, parlane con un dottore.
So che probabilmente non accetterai questi consigli o non sarai in grado di ascoltarli per un po', ma ripetendoteli giornalmente ti aiuterà 

Vai in vacanza e divertiti!!


----------



## sampapot (29 Luglio 2022)

mamma mia quante pagine!!! leggendo qua e là, posso solo consigliarti questo:
-lascia che prenda la sua strada e dimenticala...chiusa una porta, si apre un portone
-rifatti una vita e fidati...ne troverai una migliore...quella giusta per fare progetti importanti nella vita
-nel breve, divertiti in ferie con gli amici perché potrebbe essere l'ultima vacanza da single
-sistema la questione casa, falla valutare e se ce la fai, liquidale la sua parte ed accollati l'intero ammontare del mutuo....se invece non ce la fai, fatti firmare una dichiarazione privata in cui autorizza la vendita dell'immobile e la spartizione del ricavato detratto il capitale residuo del mutuo.....diversamente bisogna coinvolgere un avvocato

in bocca al lupo


----------



## Milanoide (29 Luglio 2022)

... e se proprio non ne esci, il nazista che è in me suggerisce una cassanata.
O meglio, vai dal Professor Cassano, psichiatra a Pisa o dai suoi prosecutori di approccio a questa attività.
Terapia elettroconvulsivante. A.k.a. Elettrochoc. 

Non è qualcosa di ideale e radicale come la trama del film " Se mi lasci ti cancello" (titolo originale The Eternal Sunshine Of The Spotless Mind). In realtà il messaggio del film è che la rimozione completa non è desiderabile. Perché nella buona e nella cattiva sorte c'è sempre qualcosa da salvare o imparare.

Altrimenti, prova ad andare a fare dei lanci con paracadute in tandem. Quando è in gioco un'emozione forte legata all'istinto di sopravvivenza la mente è costretta a staccarsi.


----------



## Marilson (29 Luglio 2022)

anche se in ritardo, intervengo anche io dopo aver letto la discussione dicendo subito anche se non ci conosciamo di persona siamo tutti compatti qui su MW nel sostenere Milo a cui va innanzi tutto un grande abbraccio. Sono passato anche io negli anni in situazioni simili ed e' veramente difficile, purtroppo bisogna affrontare la situazione un po' come una nave in burrasca sapendo che la tempesta si schiarisce sempre e la nave approdera' in porti beni piu' sicuri e tranquilli. Il tempo e' il vero guaritore, datti forza e abbi molta pazienza. So che e' difficile farlo, ma devi davvero trovare il modo di svagarti e distrarti da questa situazione il piu' possibile, ho visto che hai cancellato la vacanza in Sardegna, giustamente forse visto che potevi associarla a lei, ma nessuno ti vieta di prenotare da qualche altra parte. Piu' passera' il tempo piu starai meglio, incontrerai un'altra ragazza e magari proverai emozioni che non avrai mai provato prima, come il diventare padre.. forza e coraggio Milo, facciamo tutti il tifo per te!

EDIT hai prenotato e vai lo stesso in Sardegna, grande!


----------



## Milo (31 Luglio 2022)

Ieri abbiamo parlato, ho ammesso dei miei errori nell’ultimo periodo che capivo aveva bisogno di sfogarsi e ora di sta tranquilla, ma se con calma mi dava una possibilità gli avrei fatto vedere che ero cambiato e che saremmo stati di nuovo bene insieme.

non me l’ha data questa possibilità… mi ha detto che non mi ama più e ora sta proprio bene…
Gli dispiace solo per me, potesse darmi 10 anni della sua vita lo farebbe…

per la casa mi ha chiesto 15 giorni per trovare un affitto e mi lascia tutto…

mi ha anche ridato l’anello che gli regalai dopo la convivenza, abbastanza caro…

Mi diceva che tanto troverò una meno ******* di lei e spera che mi riprenderò…

è finita…. Ho perso la mia vita… ancora non ci credo….

E se non bastava questo… un compagno di squadra ieri notte l’hanno arrotato con la moto ed è morto sul colpo….

è tutto troppo per me, una disgrazia del genere dovrebbe farmi capire che le ragazze vanno e vengono… ma lei era la mia vita e mi ha distrutto, la vita, la testa, fisicamente…

e ora che un amico non c’è più non riesco ad alzarmi dal letto e fare niente…


----------



## danjr (31 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ieri abbiamo parlato, ho ammesso dei miei errori nell’ultimo periodo che capivo aveva bisogno di sfogarsi e ora di sta tranquilla, ma se con calma mi dava una possibilità gli avrei fatto vedere che ero cambiato e che saremmo stati di nuovo bene insieme.
> 
> non me l’ha data questa possibilità… mi ha detto che non mi ama più e ora sta proprio bene…
> Gli dispiace solo per me, potesse darmi 10 anni della sua vita lo farebbe…
> ...


Stai vivendo davvero un pericolo nero, quasi un incubo da quello che dici. Tuttavia se c’è la salute ne uscirai, ne sono convinto


----------



## Mauricio (31 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> *Ieri abbiamo parlato, ho ammesso dei miei errori nell’ultimo periodo che capivo aveva bisogno di sfogarsi e ora di sta tranquilla, ma se con calma mi dava una possibilità gli avrei fatto vedere che ero cambiato e che saremmo stati di nuovo bene insieme.*
> 
> non me l’ha data questa possibilità… mi ha detto che non mi ama più e ora sta proprio bene…
> Gli dispiace solo per me, potesse darmi 10 anni della sua vita lo farebbe…
> ...


Se hai ammesso dei tuoi errori allora non era rose e fiori come ci dicevi no? Sapevi che c’era qualche problema. Forse chi diceva che non volevi vedere la realtà aveva ragione.
In ogni caso bene per la casa, che non sembra oppure grandi resistenze.


----------



## Milanoide (31 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Stai vivendo davvero un pericolo nero, quasi un incubo da quello che dici. Tuttavia se c’è la salute ne uscirai, ne sono convinto


Ecco, ri-prendiamo spunto dalla salute.
Da non sottovalutare, come già scritto da chi ha qualche problema come Cris.
Certo, Milo, ora sei tutto ripiegato su te stesso.
Ma quando sei per strada e vedi qualcuno in carrozzella, magari pieno di vita ed invidia per i normodotati, torna a pesare il tuo dolore in termini reali.
Se pensi che perdere la tua ragazza sia la fine del mondo, pensa a chi sta perdendo poco a poco la vita per una brutta malattia e farebbe di tutto per rimanerci aggrappato.

Poi, non so a quali tuoi aspetti negativi che hai poi corretto la tua ragazza facesse riferimento.
Però tu ti sei descritto come una persona chiusa di carattere. Però calcetto fisso giorni xyz e soprattutto disco al venerdì.
Insomma, non esattamente il ventenne autorecluso che vive solo di gaming.
Boh! se fossi in una relazione stabile magari mi farei bastare il calcetto.
Sei un amante sfegatato della musica disco?
Perché tendenzialmente, qui da noi, il Pazzo insegna che si va/andava al Number One o allo Scacco Matto per cuccare. (O per rischiare rissa).
Questa cosa del tuo carattere non me la spiego.
Ma se non vai in una Disco di ricchioni prima o poi troverai un'altra, no?


----------



## Mauricio (31 Luglio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Ecco, ri-prendiamo spunto dalla salute.
> Da non sottovalutare, come già scritto da chi ha qualche problema come Cris.
> Certo, Milo, ora sei tutto ripiegato su te stesso.
> *Ma quando sei per strada e vedi qualcuno in carrozzella, magari pieno di vita ed invidia per i normodotati, torna a pesare il tuo dolore in termini reali.
> ...


Allora, premesso che è ovviamente più grave avere problemi di salute che essere lasciati dalla compagna (forse non serviva nemmeno specificarlo), ma questo modo di pensare in generale non lo condivido.
“Ho un lavoro sottopagato” -> “c’è gente disoccupata”
“Sono disoccupato” -> “c’è gente che muore di fame”
“Muoio di fame” -> “c’è gente senza la bocca”

Avere una condizione di vita non eccelsa, ma “consolarsi” pensando che c’è chi sta peggio, è una mentalità da perdenti. Invece si potrebbe pensare a chi sta meglio, ma non per morire di invidia e basta, bensì per cercare di migliorare la propria vita (invece che non fare nulla perchè tanto c’è chi sta peggio).


----------



## Milo (31 Luglio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Ecco, ri-prendiamo spunto dalla salute.
> Da non sottovalutare, come già scritto da chi ha qualche problema come Cris.
> Certo, Milo, ora sei tutto ripiegato su te stesso.
> Ma quando sei per strada e vedi qualcuno in carrozzella, magari pieno di vita ed invidia per i normodotati, torna a pesare il tuo dolore in termini reali.
> ...



In disco ci vado 2 volte l’anno, il venerdì si prende una birra…


----------



## Milo (31 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Se hai ammesso dei tuoi errori allora non era rose e fiori come ci dicevi no? Sapevi che c’era qualche problema. Forse chi diceva che non volevi vedere la realtà aveva ragione.
> In ogni caso bene per la casa, che non sembra oppure grandi resistenze.



Difetti e cose che abbiamo tutti, e che nella normalità magari ti lasci un po’ troppo andare e decidi di rimetterti in riga, tutto qui…

nella chat WhatsApp ci sono discussioni in cui io mi arrabbiavo e lei che mi diceva amore calma, amore scusa e si faceva la pace, alternata ai momenti belli e dediche sue di amore…

oggi mi ha scritto ma praticamente per pena per come sto…


----------



## joker07 (31 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ieri abbiamo parlato, ho ammesso dei miei errori nell’ultimo periodo che capivo aveva bisogno di sfogarsi e ora di sta tranquilla, ma se con calma mi dava una possibilità gli avrei fatto vedere che ero cambiato e che saremmo stati di nuovo bene insieme.
> 
> non me l’ha data questa possibilità… mi ha detto che non mi ama più e ora sta proprio bene…
> Gli dispiace solo per me, potesse darmi 10 anni della sua vita lo farebbe…
> ...


Gli errori li fanno tutti, li hai fatti te, li ha fatti lei... benché capisca questo tuo tentativo, spinto dalla voglia di avere un possibilità, è andata come doveva andare, non colpevolizzarti... semplicemente lei è presa da altro e tu ora non puoi farci nulla e dovrai farci nulla.
Ora lei ha chiuso la porta, in futuro se dovesse cambiare idea e provare a riaprirla, tu rendila blindata quella porta. Nessuna seconda possibilità.
Riparti per una vita migliore con persone che ti vogliono veramente bene.


----------



## davidsdave80 (31 Luglio 2022)

@Milo 
magari non ti fa impazzire... ma Leggi Leggi e leggi i 3 testi che ti ho consigliato.
poi se vuoi consigli per la sardegna, io sono sardo e a breve rientro... forza!!


----------



## Igniorante (31 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Difetti e cose che abbiamo tutti, e che nella normalità magari ti lasci un po’ troppo andare e decidi di rimetterti in riga, tutto qui…
> 
> nella chat WhatsApp ci sono discussioni in cui io mi arrabbiavo e lei che mi diceva amore calma, amore scusa e si faceva la pace, alternata ai momenti belli e dediche sue di amore…
> 
> oggi mi ha scritto ma praticamente per pena per come sto…



In queste situazioni non bisognerebbe mai farsi vedere abbattuti né ammettere colpe che non ci appartengono o che comunque sono comuni a tutte le coppie, pur di risentire la propria ex e cercare di farle cambiare idea.
Si andrà solo incontro ad altre porte chiuse in faccia, come infatti è stato... E ad altre baggianate tipo "ti meriti di meglio" e "mi dispiace tu stia male"... La verità è che ora lei sta da Dio, prima te ne fai una ragione e smetti di sentirla per cose che non siano meramente economiche, meglio è.


----------



## davidsdave80 (31 Luglio 2022)

She's not yours , is just your turn. 
Chase Excellence, not women
Amen.


----------



## loser (31 Luglio 2022)

Quando hai 48 pagine di risposte in un topic è continui a lamentarti ,cè un problema,fatti curare o esci fuori i maroni come un uomo normale farebbe,e diventata una gara di compassione nello scambio di chi ne sa di più ne mette di più,poi quando c'è una flessione nel dialogo esce fuori una nuova componente(la disgrazia a l'amico)avevo previsto altro,prova che hai imaginazione.Resto del mio parere,grande presa in giro ,grande buffala.Poi,anche se mi sbagliol il mio pensiero non ti cambiera la vita,ci sono uomini e larve,il tutto e sceglierecosa si vuol essere.


----------



## ventu84090 (31 Luglio 2022)

loser ha scritto:


> Quando hai 48 pagine di risposte in un topic è continui a lamentarti ,cè un problema,fatti curare o esci fuori i maroni come un uomo normale farebbe,e diventata una gara di compassione nello scambio di chi ne sa di più ne mette di più,poi quando c'è una flessione nel dialogo esce fuori una nuova componente(la disgrazia a l'amico)avevo previsto altro,prova che hai imaginazione.Resto del mio parere,grande presa in giro ,grande buffala.Poi,anche se mi sbagliol il mio pensiero non ti cambiera la vita,ci sono uomini e larve,il tutto e sceglierecosa si vuol essere.


La disgrazia dell'amico purtroppo è vera..se non sbaglio Milo aveva aperto una discussione sul palio e avevamo scambiato qualche messaggio sul palio di fucecchio...purtroppo è morto un ragazzo di 33 anni 2 giorni fa in moto proprio a fucecchio e giocava a calcio a 5...quindi eviterei di dare del bugiardo a chi non conosci...se non ti interessa la discussione evitala e basta...


----------



## __king george__ (31 Luglio 2022)

loser ha scritto:


> Quando hai 48 pagine di risposte in un topic è continui a lamentarti ,cè un problema,fatti curare o esci fuori i maroni come un uomo normale farebbe,e diventata una gara di compassione nello scambio di chi ne sa di più ne mette di più,poi quando c'è una flessione nel dialogo esce fuori una nuova componente(la disgrazia a l'amico)avevo previsto altro,prova che hai imaginazione.Resto del mio parere,grande presa in giro ,grande buffala.P*oi,anche se mi sbagliol il mio pensiero non ti cambiera la vita,ci sono uomini e larve,il tutto e sceglierecosa si vuol essere.*


occhio perchè non si sa mai quello che può succedere...anche io pensavo cosi..ma a 20 anni...a 41 ho capito molte piu cose (com'è ovvio presumo)


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ieri abbiamo parlato, ho ammesso dei miei errori nell’ultimo periodo che capivo aveva bisogno di sfogarsi e ora di sta tranquilla, ma se con calma mi dava una possibilità gli avrei fatto vedere che ero cambiato e che saremmo stati di nuovo bene insieme.
> 
> non me l’ha data questa possibilità… mi ha detto che non mi ama più e ora sta proprio bene…
> Gli dispiace solo per me, potesse darmi 10 anni della sua vita lo farebbe…
> ...


Guarda avevo bene o male la tua età... Mia madre nel giro di qualche mese venne a mancare e la mia ragazza mi lasció in malo modo, mi lasciò nel momento peggiore praticamente con la malattia di mia madre da affrontare da solo. Fu un periodo pessimo, ma quando tutto sembrava difficile da superare ho trovato una passione per la palestra, mi sono rimesso in forma (guarda che vuol dire tanto), mi sono allenato seriamente curando alimentazione e mi son rimesso in carreggiata. Mi ero accorto che nel rapporto con lei avevo dato troppo, ma avevo rinunciato a tante cose per una persona che in fondo non meritava. A distanza di un paio di anni ho trovato la persona con cui sto ora, conosciuta su un sito di incontri. Se posso darti un consiglio, dedica un po' di tempo a te stesso, recupera magari ciò cui hai rinunciato e vedrai che troverai una persona sicuramente migliore di lei che ora ti sembra l'unica donna sulla faccia della terra. 
Poi ognuno ne esce a modo proprio, io sentivo il bisogno di non buttarmi a capofitto in una nuova storia seria immediatamente.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (31 Luglio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Guarda avevo bene o male la tua età... Mia madre nel giro di qualche mese venne a mancare e la mia ragazza mi lasció in malo modo, mi lasciò nel momento peggiore praticamente con la malattia di mia madre da affrontare da solo. Fu un periodo pessimo, ma quando tutto sembrava difficile da superare ho trovato una passione per la palestra, mi sono rimesso in forma (guarda che vuol dire tanto), mi sono allenato seriamente curando alimentazione e mi son rimesso in carreggiata. Mi ero accorto che nel rapporto con lei avevo dato troppo, ma avevo rinunciato a tante cose per una persona che in fondo non meritava. A distanza di un paio di anni ho trovato la persona con cui sto ora, conosciuta su un sito di incontri. Se posso darti un consiglio, dedica un po' di tempo a te stesso, recupera magari ciò cui hai rinunciato e vedrai che troverai una persona sicuramente migliore di lei che ora ti sembra l'unica donna sulla faccia della terra.
> Poi ognuno ne esce a modo proprio, io sentivo il bisogno di non buttarmi a capofitto in una nuova storia seria immediatamente.



Le persone che non hanno mai frequentato una palestra, sottovalutano quanto siano importanti e uniche. Ovviamente parlo di palestre degne di questo nome. Io ho imparato o perlomeno ho approfondito la mentalità del "Niente scuse" proprio in palestra. Così come ho avuto il piacere di conoscere una miriade di persone come me, che si fanno i fatti propri e che socializzano senza secondi fini. 

Tirar su pesi, la sensazione di stanchezza, aiutare un "compagno di pesi", vedere migliorare il proprio corpo etc. Tutte cose che non si possono descrivere a pelle, ma che solamente la palestra puo' darti. 

Potrebbe far bene iscriversi a Milo.


----------



## davidsdave80 (31 Luglio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Guarda avevo bene o male la tua età... Mia madre nel giro di qualche mese venne a mancare e la mia ragazza mi lasció in malo modo, mi lasciò nel momento peggiore praticamente con la malattia di mia madre da affrontare da solo. Fu un periodo pessimo, ma quando tutto sembrava difficile da superare ho trovato una passione per la palestra, mi sono rimesso in forma (guarda che vuol dire tanto), mi sono allenato seriamente curando alimentazione e mi son rimesso in carreggiata. Mi ero accorto che nel rapporto con lei avevo dato troppo, ma avevo rinunciato a tante cose per una persona che in fondo non meritava. A distanza di un paio di anni ho trovato la persona con cui sto ora, conosciuta su un sito di incontri. Se posso darti un consiglio, dedica un po' di tempo a te stesso, recupera magari ciò cui hai rinunciato e vedrai che troverai una persona sicuramente migliore di lei che ora ti sembra l'unica donna sulla faccia della terra.
> Poi ognuno ne esce a modo proprio, io sentivo il bisogno di non buttarmi a capofitto in una nuova storia seria immediatamente.


Grande.. "chase excellence not women"!


----------



## Milo (31 Luglio 2022)

joker07 ha scritto:


> Gli errori li fanno tutti, li hai fatti te, li ha fatti lei... benché capisca questo tuo tentativo, spinto dalla voglia di avere un possibilità, è andata come doveva andare, non colpevolizzarti... semplicemente lei è presa da altro e tu ora non puoi farci nulla e dovrai farci nulla.
> Ora lei ha chiuso la porta, in futuro se dovesse cambiare idea e provare a riaprirla, tu rendila blindata quella porta. Nessuna seconda possibilità.
> Riparti per una vita migliore con persone che ti vogliono veramente bene.



Per quello che ha giurato a me, per quello che stanno vedendo quando va per locali (non manca all’appello nemmeno un giorno) è sempre e solo con le amiche, il resto ovviamente non lo saprò mai…


----------



## Milo (31 Luglio 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> @Milo
> magari non ti fa impazzire... ma Leggi Leggi e leggi i 3 testi che ti ho consigliato.
> poi se vuoi consigli per la sardegna, io sono sardo e a breve rientro... forza!!



me li segno, i consigli ne faccio sempre tesoro, soprattutto nel momento del bisogno!

ps io sono andato spesso in Sardegna, andiamo a san Teodoro da mercoledì


----------



## Milo (31 Luglio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> In queste situazioni non bisognerebbe mai farsi vedere abbattuti né ammettere colpe che non ci appartengono o che comunque sono comuni a tutte le coppie, pur di risentire la propria ex e cercare di farle cambiare idea.
> Si andrà solo incontro ad altre porte chiuse in faccia, come infatti è stato... E ad altre baggianate tipo "ti meriti di meglio" e "mi dispiace tu stia male"... La verità è che ora lei sta da Dio, prima te ne fai una ragione e smetti di sentirla per cose che non siano meramente economiche, meglio è.



Era il mio ultimo tentativo, che mi ero reso conto da solo di certe cose, che magari l’avevo preso troppo per scontata ultimamente e che ero pronto a venirgli incontro che sicuramente avremmo ritrovato la felicità…

purtroppo ha rifiutato, non ci crederete, ma tutti, tutti, ma dico tutti i parenti suoi mi hanno scritto increduli e che tornerà presto nei suoi passi, cosa che purtroppo non credo…


----------



## Milo (31 Luglio 2022)

loser ha scritto:


> Quando hai 48 pagine di risposte in un topic è continui a lamentarti ,cè un problema,fatti curare o esci fuori i maroni come un uomo normale farebbe,e diventata una gara di compassione nello scambio di chi ne sa di più ne mette di più,poi quando c'è una flessione nel dialogo esce fuori una nuova componente(la disgrazia a l'amico)avevo previsto altro,prova che hai imaginazione.Resto del mio parere,grande presa in giro ,grande buffala.Poi,anche se mi sbagliol il mio pensiero non ti cambiera la vita,ci sono uomini e larve,il tutto e sceglierecosa si vuol essere.



non ho capito, di cosa dai per bufala????

spero abbia capito male…

a me scrivere fa perdere tempo e mi sfogo con amici virtuali quando quelli reali non hanno tempo per me, e rispondo a tutti perché ogni messaggio fa piacere per me…


----------



## Milo (31 Luglio 2022)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> La disgrazia dell'amico purtroppo è vera..se non sbaglio Milo aveva aperto una discussione sul palio e avevamo scambiato qualche messaggio sul palio di fucecchio...purtroppo è morto un ragazzo di 33 anni 2 giorni fa in moto proprio a fucecchio e giocava a calcio a 5...quindi eviterei di dare del bugiardo a chi non conosci...se non ti interessa la discussione evitala e basta...



proprio lui… 34 anni…

Visto fino al giorno prima… e lui in quel momento stava proprio venendo al campo perché c’era una finale di una squadra dedicata a un nostro amico che anche lui ci ha lasciato esattamente un anno fa…

io spero abbia inteso male l’utente e si sia espresso male… perché ho i brividi…


----------



## Milo (31 Luglio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Guarda avevo bene o male la tua età... Mia madre nel giro di qualche mese venne a mancare e la mia ragazza mi lasció in malo modo, mi lasciò nel momento peggiore praticamente con la malattia di mia madre da affrontare da solo. Fu un periodo pessimo, ma quando tutto sembrava difficile da superare ho trovato una passione per la palestra, mi sono rimesso in forma (guarda che vuol dire tanto), mi sono allenato seriamente curando alimentazione e mi son rimesso in carreggiata. Mi ero accorto che nel rapporto con lei avevo dato troppo, ma avevo rinunciato a tante cose per una persona che in fondo non meritava. A distanza di un paio di anni ho trovato la persona con cui sto ora, conosciuta su un sito di incontri. Se posso darti un consiglio, dedica un po' di tempo a te stesso, recupera magari ciò cui hai rinunciato e vedrai che troverai una persona sicuramente migliore di lei che ora ti sembra l'unica donna sulla faccia della terra.
> Poi ognuno ne esce a modo proprio, io sentivo il bisogno di non buttarmi a capofitto in una nuova storia seria immediatamente.



ti ringrazio, valuterò anche questa possibilità


----------



## Milo (31 Luglio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Le persone che non hanno mai frequentato una palestra, sottovalutano quanto siano importanti e uniche. Ovviamente parlo di palestre degne di questo nome. Io ho imparato o perlomeno ho approfondito la mentalità del "Niente scuse" proprio in palestra. Così come ho avuto il piacere di conoscere una miriade di persone come me, che si fanno i fatti propri e che socializzano senza secondi fini.
> 
> Tirar su pesi, la sensazione di stanchezza, aiutare un "compagno di pesi", vedere migliorare il proprio corpo etc. Tutte cose che non si possono descrivere a pelle, ma che solamente la palestra puo' darti.
> 
> Potrebbe far bene iscriversi a Milo.



è una possibilità, anche se non posso alzare pesi perché soffro di ipertensione, sicuramente mi farebbero fare altro


----------



## Giofa (31 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> me li segno, i consigli ne faccio sempre tesoro, soprattutto nel momento del bisogno!
> 
> ps io sono andato spesso in Sardegna, andiamo a san Teodoro da mercoledì


Sono appena tornato da s.teodoro, mancavo da un po'. Sempre stupenda. Se non ti senti troppo in mood da movida goditi il suo meraviglioso mare e la spiaggia o la mattina prestissimo o dopo le 18, vedrai che ti rinconcilerà col mondo


----------



## Milo (31 Luglio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Sono appena tornato da s.teodoro, mancavo da un po'. Sempre stupenda. Se non ti senti troppo in mood da movida goditi il suo meraviglioso mare e la spiaggia o la mattina prestissimo o dopo le 18, vedrai che ti rinconcilerà col mondo



i miei amici vorranno andare fissi alla disco la luna, io mi sforzerò a seguirli ma avrò bisogno anche di giornate a godermi il mare dopo le 18… sicuramente…


----------



## loser (31 Luglio 2022)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> La disgrazia dell'amico purtroppo è vera..se non sbaglio Milo aveva aperto una discussione sul palio e avevamo scambiato qualche messaggio sul palio di fucecchio...purtroppo è morto un ragazzo di 33 anni 2 giorni fa in moto proprio a fucecchio e giocava a calcio a 5...quindi eviterei di dare del bugiardo a chi non conosci...se non ti interessa la discussione evitala e basta...


49 pagine per le lamentele di una persona che prendre in giro la meta degli membri mi pare non male,ho la mia opinione e faccio come gli altri la scrivo qui,visto che non è un discuzzione privata penso di avere come tutti il diritto di esprimermi,nessuno mi convincera che questa storia non è una presa in giro,libertà di pensiero.adesso aspetto le prossime mosse,commincia ad interesarmi veramente.Dimenticavo,l'italiano non è la mia lingua madre,mi scuso per gli errori.
Non sarebbe meglio per milo dialogare con i suoi amici in privato?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Luglio 2022)

loser ha scritto:


> 49 pagine per le lamentele di una persona che prendre in giro la meta degli membri mi pare non male,ho la mia opinione e faccio come gli altri la scrivo qui,visto che non è un discuzzione privata penso di avere come tutti il diritto di esprimermi,nessuno mi convincera che questa storia non è una presa in giro,libertà di pensiero.adesso aspetto le prossime mosse,commincia ad interesarmi veramente.Dimenticavo,l'italiano non è la mia lingua madre,mi scuso per gli errori.
> Non sarebbe meglio per milo dialogare con i suoi amici in privato?


Ti do un consiglio che può sembrare rivoluzionario: se non ti interessa una discussione basta non aprirla. 
Con tutto il rispetto per Milo, io ho già i miei problemi e interessarmi dei problemi degli altri in un forum sul Milan non è proprio una mia priorità, basta non intervenire nella discussione o non cliccare sul topic direttamente.


----------



## danjr (31 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Era il mio ultimo tentativo, che mi ero reso conto da solo di certe cose, che magari l’avevo preso troppo per scontata ultimamente e che ero pronto a venirgli incontro che sicuramente avremmo ritrovato la felicità…
> 
> purtroppo ha rifiutato, non ci crederete, ma tutti, tutti, ma dico tutti i parenti suoi mi hanno scritto increduli e che tornerà presto nei suoi passi, cosa che purtroppo non credo…


Puoi anche essere che magari voglia un momento di pausa e si stacco, non è escluso che torni… starà a te poi…


----------



## danjr (31 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> non ho capito, di cosa dai per bufala????
> 
> spero abbia capito male…
> 
> a me scrivere fa perdere tempo e mi sfogo con amici virtuali quando quelli reali non hanno tempo per me, e rispondo a tutti perché ogni messaggio fa piacere per me…


Lascialo perdere….


----------



## Milo (1 Agosto 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Puoi anche essere che magari voglia un momento di pausa e si stacco, non è escluso che torni… starà a te poi…



Anche perché continua ad uscire tutti i giorni, la sue amiche strette che gli hanno spalleggiato questa scelta, sono anche quelle che non facendo appunto questa vita non fanno molte uscire con lei, quindi scala amiche più lontane, colleghe ex colleghe…

penso lo sappia o si renderà conto anche lei che non è vita questa, soprattutto a 30 anni e con lavoro… vediamo…


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Agosto 2022)

loser ha scritto:


> Quando hai 48 pagine di risposte in un topic è continui a lamentarti ,cè un problema,fatti curare o esci fuori i maroni come un uomo normale farebbe,e diventata una gara di compassione nello scambio di chi ne sa di più ne mette di più,poi quando c'è una flessione nel dialogo esce fuori una nuova componente(la disgrazia a l'amico)avevo previsto altro,prova che hai imaginazione.Resto del mio parere,grande presa in giro ,grande buffala.Poi,anche se mi sbagliol il mio pensiero non ti cambiera la vita,ci sono uomini e larve,il tutto e sceglierecosa si vuol essere.


ma dacci un taglio.


----------



## Victorss (1 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> i miei amici vorranno andare fissi alla disco la luna, io mi sforzerò a seguirli ma avrò bisogno anche di giornate a godermi il mare dopo le 18… sicuramente…


Bravo Milo, vai e chissà mai che non conosci qualcuna che ti lenisca un po' le ferite. Non intendo per aprire un altra storia (in questo momento credo sia l ultima cosa che vuoi) ma anche solo per farci un po' di sano sesso e per sentirti apprezzato


----------



## davidsdave80 (1 Agosto 2022)

@Milo se non l avete fatto, fate una gita in gommone a cala luna / cala gonone/ cala goloritze... da sardo... posto spettacolare.. mi stupisce ogni volta...e... tanta gnagna !! si parte da dorgali
Nord Sardegna, gita in motoscafo da altura per isole corsica e arcipelago la maddalena...taaanta roba anche li , parti da Santa Teresa di Gallura!


----------



## davidsdave80 (1 Agosto 2022)

Un testo che dovrebbe essere insegnato in tutte le scuole e che molti non hanno ancora compreso pienamente ( soprattutto x chi ha l'indole del bravo ragazzo ..










Marco Ferradini -Teorema



Non fermarti mai ad un amore che ti ha fatto male,o potresti finire per far male ad un amore che potrebbe arrivare dopo.





youtu.be


----------



## Milo (1 Agosto 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> @Milo se non l avete fatto, fate una gita in gommone a cala luna / cala gonone/ cala goloritze... da sardo... posto spettacolare.. mi stupisce ogni volta...e... tanta gnagna !! si parte da dorgali
> Nord Sardegna, gita in motoscafo da altura per isole corsica e arcipelago la maddalena...taaanta roba anche li , parti da Santa Teresa di Gallura!



Santa Teresa era dove avevo fissato 15 giorni fa per andarci con la mia ormai ex….

l’escursione cala luna/ecc l’avrò fatta almeno 5 volte, spettacolari davvero…

penso faremo appunto il nord, Maddalena e compagnia… per l’organizzazione cerco su internet zona Santa Teresa?


----------



## Marilson (1 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Santa Teresa era dove avevo fissato 15 giorni fa per andarci con la mia ormai ex….
> 
> l’escursione cala luna/ecc l’avrò fatta almeno 5 volte, spettacolari davvero…
> 
> penso faremo appunto il nord, Maddalena e compagnia… per l’organizzazione cerco su internet zona Santa Teresa?



ci sono stato qualche anno fa, se puoi vai anche a Caprera che e' assolutamente incontaminata. Ne hai proprio bisogno Milo, pensa a te stesso e prenditi cura di te!


----------



## davidsdave80 (1 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Santa Teresa era dove avevo fissato 15 giorni fa per andarci con la mia ormai ex….
> 
> l’escursione cala luna/ecc l’avrò fatta almeno 5 volte, spettacolari davvero…
> 
> penso faremo appunto il nord, Maddalena e compagnia… per l’organizzazione cerco su internet zona Santa Teresa?


Si, dal
porto di S Teresa. Ce ne sono diversi. Uno ben recensito e "Ajooo Taxy boat". Io sono stato 2 anni fa , non ricordo se con loro o altri , motoscafo di 12 mt, bel gruppo di persone a ferragosto, 70€ a testa pranzo ottimomincluso e aperitivo.. ci si accostava anche ad altre barche, molto figo!


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Anche perché continua ad uscire tutti i giorni, la sue amiche strette che gli hanno spalleggiato questa scelta, sono anche quelle che non facendo appunto questa vita non fanno molte uscire con lei, quindi scala amiche più lontane, colleghe ex colleghe…
> 
> penso lo sappia o si renderà conto anche lei che non è vita questa, soprattutto a 30 anni e con lavoro… vediamo…


Mi sa che la libertà ritrovata si un motivo che rafforza l’addio, peraltro penso che lei non fosse innamorata più da tempo. Ovvio col tempo e nel caso le si presentassero difficoltà nell’andare avanti da sola, potrebbe anche tornare sui suoi passi. Li tu avrai già somatizzato drammi e problemi. A sto punto devi voltare pagina, elimina tutto. Lei mi pare sia tutt’altro che devastata dalla situazione.


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Agosto 2022)

@Milo questa canzone l' ho risentita per radio questa mattina, te l'hanno già postata?






Pensa alla Thailandeeeseee


----------



## Giofa (1 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Santa Teresa era dove avevo fissato 15 giorni fa per andarci con la mia ormai ex….
> 
> l’escursione cala luna/ecc l’avrò fatta almeno 5 volte, spettacolari davvero…
> 
> penso faremo appunto il nord, Maddalena e compagnia… per l’organizzazione cerco su internet zona Santa Teresa?


Santa Teresa andato lo scorso anno, troppo tortuosa. Vedila così, sulla location hai già fatto un upgrade


----------



## __king george__ (1 Agosto 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Un testo che dovrebbe essere insegnato in tutte le scuole e che molti non hanno ancora compreso pienamente ( soprattutto x chi ha l'indole del bravo ragazzo ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti riferisci alla parte della song in cui dice di trattarla male? eh vabbè ma il problema è che anche se fosse vero (e spesso effettivamente lo è anche) in quel modo non ti godresti bene il rapporto

se la tratti bene ti lascia..se la tratti male resta ma non sei te fino in fondo se non è la tua indole e quindi non godi appieno della situazione..in altre parole sei fregato comunque

è un pò come dire: butto tutto me stesso nella relazione o cerco di mantenermi distaccato mentalmente

nel primo caso te la godi di piu ma rischi di farti molto male..nel secondo attutisci di sicuro eventuali sofferenze ma cosi limiti anche la tua felicità

anche qui è un fatto di scelte..comunque vada non c'è mai il dolce senza l'amaro nella vita..non ci sono azzi


----------



## davidsdave80 (1 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ti riferisci alla parte della song in cui dice di trattarla male? eh vabbè ma il problema è che anche se fosse vero (e spesso effettivamente lo è anche) in quel modo non ti godresti bene il rapporto
> 
> se la tratti bene ti lascia..se la tratti male resta ma non sei te fino in fondo se non è la tua indole e quindi non godi appieno della situazione..in altre parole sei fregato comunque
> 
> ...


Mi riferisco non solo a quella parte ma, in generale, al concetto di uomo descritta: brava persona , attenta e romantica, che si fa in 4 per la sua compagna... e' la ricetta per il disastro ( mediamente, poi ovviamente non sempre e cosi, dipende dalla personalita' della "lei" e di "lui"). Il messaggio non e trattarla male... di mancarle di rispetto... ci mancherebbe, ma di avere piu sano egoismo . Alcuni testi suggeriti a Milo vanno in questa direzione e potremmo sintetizzarli in estremo in questo modo : " frame is everything" ; "set the tone and take the lead"... che non significa diventare un dittatore autoritario ma non eccedere costantemente nelle attenzioni e sdolcinamenti, fare l'uomo e definire dei confini , senza timore


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (1 Agosto 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> @Milo questa canzone l' ho risentita per radio questa mattina, te l'hanno già postata?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Capolavoro di un genio


----------



## Sam (1 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> è una possibilità, anche se non posso alzare pesi perché soffro di ipertensione, sicuramente mi farebbero fare altro


Sono d’accordo con @OrgoglioMilanista sull’importanza della palestra.

Io ho avuto problemi di stress eccessivo dato dal lavoro in passato, stress che spesso sfogavo sul cibo, in una sorta di spirale di autodistruzione depressiva.

Poi ho scoperto la palestra e mi è cambiata la vita.
Mi sono fatto accompagnare da un istruttore che mi ha consigliato gli esercizi da fare (soffro di sciatica in quanto ho il bacino storto e di conseguenza una gamba leggermente più corta dell’altra) che mi ha seguito passo dopo passo.

Con la palestra ho imparato a scaricare lo stress e a svuotare la mente prendendomi cura del mio corpo.
E adesso non ne posso fare a meno. Quell’ora al giorno per me è fondamentale. È un momento mio e mio soltanto. Niente telefoni, niente relazioni. Ci sono solo io.
Quando esco dalla palestra mi sento rinato, e spesso e proprio nel mentre mi alleno e stacco la spina, mi vengono in mente le soluzioni ai problemi che mi attanagliano al lavoro.


----------



## davidsdave80 (1 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Sono d’accordo con @OrgoglioMilanista sull’importanza della palestra.
> 
> Io ho avuto problemi di stress eccessivo dato dal lavoro in passato, stress che spesso sfogavo sul cibo, in una sorta di spirale di autodistruzione depressiva.
> 
> ...


Che tipo di allenamento svolgi?


----------



## Sam (1 Agosto 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Che tipo di allenamento svolgi?


Metà della mia settimana è allenamento per la massa magra, e l’altra metà è puramente cardio, alternato giornalmente.
Tapis roulant, cyclette, ellittica, esercizi a corpo libero, esercizi per addominali, spalle e pettorali.

EDIT: aggiungo che sono seguito dal nutrizionista della mia palestra, in modo da coadiuvare una corretta alimentazione all’allenamento.


----------



## davidsdave80 (1 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Metà della mia settimana è allenamento per la massa magra, e l’altra metà è puramente cardio, alternato giornalmente.
> Tapis roulant, cyclette, ellittica, esercizi a corpo libero, esercizi per addominali, spalle e pettorali.
> 
> EDIT: aggiungo che sono seguito dal nutrizionista della mia palestra, in modo da coadiuvare una corretta alimentazione all’allenamento.


Grande! ottimo..


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Agosto 2022)

Dopo l'ennesimo litigio, stavolta palesemente cercato da giorni da parte sua, mi sento completamente perso. Non voglio risposte, cercavo solo un angolo dove sfogarmi senza essere giudicato, solo un angolo dove mettere giù i miei pensieri. Stavolta davvero non mi rialzo più, non voglio aiuto, né sprecare tempo altrui, so già cosa devo fare, voglio solo sfogarmi... Milo, salvati ed evita di fare la mia fine, é il più grande consiglio che ti posso dare, la vita va avanti, e prendi esempio da persone migliori di me, guarda quanta gente "sconosciuta" é disposta ad ascoltarti, prendi per buoni i loro consigli e prendi me come un esempio da non seguire mai, salvati amico


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Agosto 2022)

@Milo , come stai amico? son passati i brutti pensieri? a me no, e peggioro di gg in gg


----------



## Milo (8 Agosto 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> @Milo , come stai amico? son passati i brutti pensieri? a me no, e peggioro di gg in gg



amico… perdonami…. Scusa non avevo visto il tuo primo messaggio e non ti ho risposto… ho risposto davvero a tutti ma questo non lo avevo visto…
Scusami tanto davvero…. Mi dispiace perché a chi perde 5 minuti della sua vita per darmi consigli ne sono veramente grato e rispondere mi sembra il minimo…

partiamo da te… avete provato la terapia di coppia? Andare in vacanza, mollare tutto per una settimana, anche senza preavviso, chissene quello poi si sistema, il sentimento vale di più… spero troverai la strada per ritrovarvi e sarete più innamorati di prima…

torno a me… niente, ci sto male e penso sempre a lei, controllo whatsapp e social, ho dei grandi amici che mi stanno controllando giorno e sera da ormai 15 giorni e ora sono in vacanza con parte di loro…
La vacanza alti e bassi, tanti bassi… vedo coppie, famiglie, persone che si chiamano come lei, l’auto come la sua… impazzisco…
Ma poi è nata una “guerra social” tra me e lei, io ho iniziato adesso sui insta perché da single mi sembrava giusto iniziare a seguire i social, metto una storia io lei la vede e ne fa una sua, e così via…

a volte vado a ballare spensierato, ma vado a letto e sogno che torna da me in lacrime incredula di quello che ha fatto.. sono sempre a giustificarla mentalmente perché non ha genitori e prende decisioni sbagliate perché sotto pressione… ovviamente mi illudo e lo so, ma il cuore è ancora in questo stato….

Un altra mazzata l’ho presa il primo giorno che sono venuto qua in Sardegna, è uscita dal gruppo whatsapp della mia famiglia (lo creo lei, assurdo) con un discorso che salutava, si scusava, gli mancheranno tutti ma senza sentimento una relazione anche se bella non poteva continuare… poi lei continuava a cercarmi ogni tanto per chiedermi dove stavo e da casa aveva scoperto che partivo, sostenendo la scelta ed anzi aveva lavato dei vestiti che mi erano rimasti a casa… niente illusioni ovviamente è tutta e sola pena, gli ho detto di non scrivermi più, era d’accordo…

so che sta cercando davvero in affitto ma non sta trovando niente, tra una settimana scadono i 15 giorni che mi aveva chiesto di non tornare mentre lei cercava altrove, prevedo altri casini…

abbiamo conosciuto ragazze qua (e pubblicato, piccole misere soddisfazioni, che pensi come gli pare) ma non vado oltre, mi blocco e continuo a pensare a lei…

mi sto/stanno programmando da settembre cosa fare, sicuramente palestra (ma non quelle che ti fanno la scheda e ciao, quelli che ti seguono), il calcetto lo dovevo mollare ma dopo la scomparsa dell’amico abbiamo deciso di rimanere tutti uniti insieme, in più forse faccio un consulto su quel problemino che ho nelle palpebre, se non costa troppo quasi quasi…

In tutto questo il cuore si illude che quando torno qualcosa cambi, ma non è così, e già tanto se non ha già trovato un altro…


----------



## Milo (8 Agosto 2022)

Ps Ho iniziato a fumare dallo stress

considerate anche la scomparsa dell’amico, non per ultimo ovviamente, il funerale prima di partire è stato assurdo…
Siamo stati 6 ore tra trovarlo a casa e tutta la cerimonia del funerale…


----------



## Sam (9 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> *Ps Ho iniziato a fumare dallo stress*
> 
> considerate anche la scomparsa dell’amico, non per ultimo ovviamente, il funerale prima di partire è stato assurdo…
> Siamo stati 6 ore tra trovarlo a casa e tutta la cerimonia del funerale…


Brutta cosa, perché oltretutto sovraccarichi il tuo sistema cardiovascolare che già risente dello stress psicologico, tra stati d’ansia, depressione e quant’altro.

Smettila, te lo dice un ex fumatore.
La sigaretta non cura lo stress. Ti dà solo l’impressione di farlo, ma alla fine rimane lì.
L’unico modo per risolvere una situazione è affrontarla.
Pensa alla psicologia o alla meditazione.
L’introspezione, nelle sue varie forme, è un’arma decisamente migliore della sigaretta, anche solo per comprendere quelle che sono le tue eventuali responsabilità di questa situazione.


----------



## Milo (9 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Brutta cosa, perché oltretutto sovraccarichi il tuo sistema cardiovascolare che già risente dello stress psicologico, tra stati d’ansia, depressione e quant’altro.
> 
> Smettila, te lo dice un ex fumatore.
> La sigaretta non cura lo stress. Ti dà solo l’impressione di farlo, ma alla fine rimane lì.
> ...



Hai ragione ma sono ancora in vacanza e in questi giorni se non mi sfogo scoppio, vedo di contenermi


----------



## Milanoide (9 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> amico… perdonami…. Scusa non avevo visto il tuo primo messaggio e non ti ho risposto… ho risposto davvero a tutti ma questo non lo avevo visto…
> Scusami tanto davvero…. Mi dispiace perché a chi perde 5 minuti della sua vita per darmi consigli ne sono veramente grato e rispondere mi sembra il minimo…
> 
> partiamo da te… avete provato la terapia di coppia? Andare in vacanza, mollare tutto per una settimana, anche senza preavviso, chissene quello poi si sistema, il sentimento vale di più… spero troverai la strada per ritrovarvi e sarete più innamorati di prima…
> ...


Questa dei social è una ulteriore complicazione dei nostri tempi.
Sceglierei il "silenzio radio".
Non postare a fini di ripicchette.
Serve solo ad aumentare la sua posizione di potere nei tuoi confronti, ma anche la sua concezione di te pari a quella di uno zerbino.
Silenzio radio perché sei passato oltre e la tua vita continua decentemente e sarà sempre meglio, giorno dopo giorno.


----------



## danjr (9 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Hai ragione ma sono ancora in vacanza e in questi giorni se non mi sfogo scoppio, vedo di contenermi


Sei un grande Milo, comunque, nonostante le difficoltà, mi sembri nella fase di metabolizzazione del tutto... divertiti


----------



## Milanoide (9 Agosto 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> @Milo , come stai amico? son passati i brutti pensieri? a me no, e peggioro di gg in gg


Ringhio8, lo avevi preannunciato mesi fa, credo, che ti girava male. 
O partivate per non so dove insieme o vi sareste divisi.
Domanda, magari fuori luogo, ma che bisogna porsi all'interno di una relazione:
Non è che la tua visione del mondo fortemente pessimistica ha intossicato la vostra relazione?

Il tuo nickname viene da un giocatore rissoso perché sanguigno, ma buonissimo dentro.
Sei così anche tu? (Devi farlo vedere)

Poi, magari è una altra situazione, ma le donne "normali" che sia per il soldo o per la ricerca di prospettive comunque serene, vogliono vedere una crescita positiva nella relazione.
Con uno perennemente incaxxato con il mondo forse per un po' fanno comunella, ma poi passano oltre.

E passare oltre, in una relazione, è una cosa che forse, fin dall'inizio, va messa in conto a prescindere. 
Niente è per sempre.
Bisogna saper anche stare da soli.


----------



## egidiopersempre (9 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> amico… perdonami…. Scusa non avevo visto il tuo primo messaggio e non ti ho risposto… ho risposto davvero a tutti ma questo non lo avevo visto…
> Scusami tanto davvero…. Mi dispiace perché a chi perde 5 minuti della sua vita per darmi consigli ne sono veramente grato e rispondere mi sembra il minimo…
> 
> partiamo da te… avete provato la terapia di coppia? Andare in vacanza, mollare tutto per una settimana, anche senza preavviso, chissene quello poi si sistema, il sentimento vale di più… spero troverai la strada per ritrovarvi e sarete più innamorati di prima…
> ...


errorissimo secondo me ... esci da tutto ciò. Non ostinarti a voler sapere dove sta con chi sta dove va come sta... è solo un loop di ossessione e frustrazione. Se mai dovrete riprendere un qualsiasi rapporto avete i vostri numeri di telefono e tanto basta. Anzi, io i social in questo momento fossi in te li abolirei del tutto e non guaarderei né posterei niente, soprattutto se sai che lei può vederli. Devi sgombrare la testa più possibile.


----------



## Milanoide (9 Agosto 2022)

Testi e note musicali per rifletterci, metabolizzare ed uscirne


----------



## davidsdave80 (9 Agosto 2022)

.​


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Agosto 2022)

@davidsdave80 e @Milanoide 

NIENTE LINK ESTERNI, MA QUANTE VOLTE LO ABBIAMO DETTO??

Se avete un video cliccate sui "tre puntini" nella barra comando, troverete poi video, copiate link e poi comparira il video senza il link esterno.


----------



## davidsdave80 (9 Agosto 2022)

ma non si possono postare link di YT? 
peccato... sorry


----------



## Oronzo Cana (9 Agosto 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> ma non si possono postare link di YT?
> peccato... sorry


i video youtube si possono mettere, non si possono mettere i link


----------



## davidsdave80 (9 Agosto 2022)

ok allora faccio cosi'

@Milo e a chi potrebbe interessare, su youtube , come fatto da milanoide, ci sono contenuti in inglese ben fatti sulle dinamiche uomo- donna.

I canali che suggerisco ( non di sfigati misogini ma imprenditori/ professionisti /coach) sono : 

 Entrepeneurs in cars 
CRP archives 
Jordan B Peterson
johnatan noble esquire 
Rational male ( meglio il libro, su YT a volte tropp prolisso) 
puoi sentirli su yt a tempo perso.. e vedrai che tempo perso non e'


----------



## Milo (9 Agosto 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Sei un grande Milo, comunque, nonostante le difficoltà, mi sembri nella fase di metabolizzazione del tutto... divertiti



non ho scelta…

però se ti dicessi che non la penso o non guardo cosa fa o speranze inutili sarei bugiardo…


----------



## danjr (9 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> non ho scelta…
> 
> però se ti dicessi che non la penso o non guardo cosa fa o speranze inutili sarei bugiardo…


Si ti capisco ed è normale non penso che qualcuno riesca a spegnere l’interruttore da un momento all’altro. Però già che la guardi sui social e non dal vivo è un primo passo per stabilire le distanze, poi con il tempo verrà meno anche questo


----------



## Gas (9 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non so cosa fare e non riesco a dormire, scusate se mi sfogo con voi mi sento anche sciocco a scrivere ma mi trovo nel momento più buio della mia vita.
> 
> Ho 32 anni e sono fidanzato da 10, conviviamo da 2 e mezzo, ho finito da poco una discussione con la mia ragazza che al 99% entro il week end porterà la fine del nostro rapporto.
> 
> ...



Ciao Milo, avrei voluto risponderti giorni fa ma purtroppo non sono mai riuscito a trovare il momento giusto. Innanzi tutto mi dispiace per quel che ti è successo e l'inevitabile sofferenza che provi. Credimi se ti capisco perchè ci sono passato anche io. Non so se in passato ti era capitato di leggere il thread sulla mia storia (Si intitolava "Cenetta romantica").
Te ne faccio un'estrema sintesi perché poi posso dirti come ne sono uscito dopo qualche anno.
Ho avuto una relazione di 17 anni e abbiamo avuto due figli, negli ultimi tempi le cose andavano male, per entrambi e un giorno ho scoperto che lei mi tradiva, io nel frattempo mi ero innamorato di una ragazza quindi sulle prime l'ho addirittura vissuta come un occasione positiva. Ci siamo lasciati, avevo 37 anni, figli al 50%, quindi una settimana con me e una con lei, ho iniziato a frequentare molto saltuariamente la ragazza della quale mi ero innamorato follemente (ripeto, follemente). E' stato un lungo periodo in cui mi sono sentito tanto solo, come mai mi era successo in vita mia, non ci ero preparato, in fin dei conti non ero mai davvero stato solo. E' stato un brutto periodo, continuavo a conoscere altre ragazze ma erano tutte "relazioni" già morte sul nascere per me perché in realtà ero così follemente innamorato di quella ragazza che non lasciavo spazio nella mia vita per nessun'altra.
Dopo circa 5 anni in balia di questa strana relazione impossibile, ero stremato e un giorno con le lacrime agli occhi le ho chiesto io di non sentirci mai più. Un controsenso, innamorato pazzo di lei che le chiedo di non sentirci più... è stata la svolta.
Ho continuato a pensarla tutti i giorni ma l'aver preso l'impegno di chiudere definitivamente quella porta mi ha in qualche modo aiutato ad aprirmi di nuovo con il mondo. Ecco, ho imparato che rimanere forzatamente attaccato con le unghie e con i denti a qualcosa che per un motivo o per l'altro non funziona, non va bene, si resta in un limbo di struggimento senza fine pensando sempre che da un momento all'altro ci sarà la svolta positiva.

Ricordo quando ai tempi gli amici dicevano "Ci vuole tempo" o "Il tempo guarisce tutto" o anche "Pensi di essere innamorato ma magari non lo sei davvero" o ancora "vedrai che quando meno te lo aspetti conoscerai la persona giusta"... erano frasi che mi facevano girare le pelotas alla grandissima, non le sopportavo.

Ecco, oggi a 7 anni dalla separazione e a 2 anni da quando non ho più sentito la ragazza della quale ero innamoratissimo, posso dirti che in un certo senso quelle frasi fatte sono vere. Sono più sereno, l'amore impossibile che speravo diventasse possibile non è più una possibilità, da un anno sto con una ragazza che mi fa stare bene, che ogni volta che siamo insieme mi guarda con occhi a cuoricino.

Oggi ti sembra impossibile lo capisco, un giorno e ti auguro prestissimo, riuscirai tu davvero a chiudere questa porta e svoltare, quando succederà, quando TU chiuderai quella porta senza possibilità di ripensamenti, scoprirai che c'è ancora una bellissima vita da vivere, te lo garantisco. 

Un abbraccio.


----------



## Milo (9 Agosto 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ciao Milo, avrei voluto risponderti giorni fa ma purtroppo non sono mai riuscito a trovare il momento giusto. Innanzi tutto mi dispiace per quel che ti è successo e l'inevitabile sofferenza che provi. Credimi se ti capisco perchè ci sono passato anche io. Non so se in passato ti era capitato di leggere il thread sulla mia storia (Si intitolava "Cenetta romantica").
> Te ne faccio un'estrema sintesi perché poi posso dirti come ne sono uscito dopo qualche anno.
> Ho avuto una relazione di 17 anni e abbiamo avuto due figli, negli ultimi tempi le cose andavano male, per entrambi e un giorno ho scoperto che lei mi tradiva, io nel frattempo mi ero innamorato di una ragazza quindi sulle prime l'ho addirittura vissuta come un occasione positiva. Ci siamo lasciati, avevo 37 anni, figli al 50%, quindi una settimana con me e una con lei, ho iniziato a frequentare molto saltuariamente la ragazza della quale mi ero innamorato follemente (ripeto, follemente). E' stato un lungo periodo in cui mi sono sentito tanto solo, come mai mi era successo in vita mia, non ci ero preparato, in fin dei conti non ero mai davvero stato solo. E' stato un brutto periodo, continuavo a conoscere altre ragazze ma erano tutte "relazioni" già morte sul nascere per me perché in realtà ero così follemente innamorato di quella ragazza che non lasciavo spazio nella mia vita per nessun'altra.
> Dopo circa 5 anni in balia di questa strana relazione impossibile, ero stremato e un giorno con le lacrime agli occhi le ho chiesto io di non sentirci mai più. Un controsenso, innamorato pazzo di lei che le chiedo di non sentirci più... è stata la svolta.
> ...



Ciao gas, sisi ricordo bene la tua storia e spesso ti scrivevo, felicissimo che ora sei felice.

Il mio problema è che oltre ancora a non crederci, non la voglio nemmeno questa vita da single, non sono nemmeno in grado da stare solo, mi “badano” come un bambino di 3 anni perché do di matto…
Continuo a farmi false speranze perché magari io faccio le storie con gli amici perché siamo in vacanza e lei ne fa una anche lei ma lo vedo lontano un km che fa il sorriso smorzato… prego che quando torno cambi tutto ma so che non sarà così… e mi distrugge


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (10 Agosto 2022)

Che la storia di Milo serva da lezione a tutti quanti. Nella vita bisogna sempre cercare d'essere il meno dipendenti possibile da un altra persona, sennò si rischia di fare questa fine. Ho avuto un paio di amici a cui è capitata la stessa cosa e ne sono usciti entrambi, ma loro si erano proprio inzerbinati a livelli esagerati. Io li ho aiutati per bontà d'animo, ma erano arrivati addirittura a vedere poco gli amici (me incluso) e a fare anche i fighi "perché loro avevano la tipa"  

Io per esempio quando mi sono messo con la mia attuale ragazza e spero presto futura moglie, ho messo in chiaro fin da subito che lei doveva essere un qualcosa in più nella mia vita, la ciliegina sulla torta e che non doveva rompere l'equilibrio che avevo trovato. Ero terrorizzato dal perdere la mia serenità a causa di una ragazza. Sono andato avanti 1 anno a romperle le palle su sta cosa. Oggi non ne parlo più, ma la nostra vita è così divisa: La mia vita, la sua vita e la nostra vita assieme. Son 3 vite diverse. 

Ma per fare un esempio non molto tempo fa una ragazza che ho conosciuto in palestra e con cui son diventato amico ha voluto fare una foto e poi una storia su instagram con me ed un altro mio amico. La mia ragazza ha fatto una scenata di gelosia "guarda questa ha le chiappe mezze di fuori!" e bla bla bla. Abbiamo litigato ovviamente ed io ho battuto perennemente il chiodo sul concetto "tu il guinzaglio non me lo metti" ed alla fine ha dato ragione a me. Se mi fossi appecorato dicendo "oh si amore non capiterà più" per quanto mi riguarda sarebbe stata la fine. Perché mai non dovrei fare una foto con una mia amica in palestra? Oltretutto con un altro mio amico e per di più davanti a tutti? Perché dà fastidio a lei? Ma dai. 

Questo è solo un esempio, ma rende giusto l'idea.


----------



## davidsdave80 (10 Agosto 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Che la storia di Milo serva da lezione a tutti quanti. Nella vita bisogna sempre cercare d'essere il meno dipendenti possibile da un altra persona, sennò si rischia di fare questa fine. Ho avuto un paio di amici a cui è capitata la stessa cosa e ne sono usciti entrambi, ma loro si erano proprio inzerbinati a livelli esagerati. Io li ho aiutati per bontà d'animo, ma erano arrivati addirittura a vedere poco gli amici (me incluso) e a fare anche i fighi "perché loro avevano la tipa"
> 
> Io per esempio quando mi sono messo con la mia attuale ragazza e spero presto futura moglie, ho messo in chiaro fin da subito che lei doveva essere un qualcosa in più nella mia vita, la ciliegina sulla torta e che non doveva rompere l'equilibrio che avevo trovato. Ero terrorizzato dal perdere la mia serenità a causa di una ragazza. Sono andato avanti 1 anno a romperle le palle su sta cosa. Oggi non ne parlo più, ma la nostra vita è così divisa: La mia vita, la sua vita e la nostra vita assieme. Son 3 vite diverse.
> 
> ...


Grande...giusto cosi: "set the tone and take the lead" . " Frame is everything"


----------



## Milo (10 Agosto 2022)

Ragazzi, io però ero molto aperto con lei, il venerdì sera ognuno usciva con i propri amici, lei faceva un paio di aperitivi alle 7 ma tornava sempre in tempo per fare cena ed io avevo (ho) il calcetto sia agonistico che amatoriale…
Il discorso di avere più spazio con me non regge…
Intanto domani sera mi imbarco per tornare e più ci avviniamo più sto male, ieri in disco ho fatto un casino della madonna, sbronza e mi sono preso con uno (avevo ragione io) e sono arrivati 5 buttafuori.
Quando torno che prenderò un altra mazzata ho paura di tornare ai primi giorni di depressione…


----------



## davidsdave80 (10 Agosto 2022)

@Milo 
con affetto e rispetto.. hai avuto tantissimi consigli.. ora tocca a te: 
- vuoi proseguire come hai sempre fatto? ti auguro il meglio.. ma in futuro ti troverai a gestire situazioni simili
- vuoi provare a cambiare approccio? prendi spunto dai diversi consigli e cambia modo di agire. 
Non e facile, soprattutto alla tua eta'.. ma non ci sono ricette magiche... 
Io con questo.. passo e chiudo! 
un abbraccio, saludos!!


----------



## Milo (10 Agosto 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> @Milo
> con affetto e rispetto.. hai avuto tantissimi consigli.. ora tocca a te:
> - vuoi proseguire come hai sempre fatto? ti auguro il meglio.. ma in futuro ti troverai a gestire situazioni simili
> - vuoi provare a cambiare approccio? prendi spunto dai diversi consigli e cambia modo di agire.
> ...



lo so David, non gli ho più scritto e finché non scadono questi 15 giorni non ci parlerò…

rimane il fatto che è comunque durissima, da avere tutto a non avere più niente dall’oggi al domani, 1/3 di vita con lei ormai avevo le mie abitudini ma soprattutto la mia vita, e mi andava bene, anzi l’adoravo quella vita…

non so cosa stia facendo (in parte si, continua ad uscire) e cosa stia pensando (mi aggrappo solo al fatto che guarda le storie che metto e subito dopo ne fa una anche lei per ripicca), ma una parte di me prega che al primo incontro gli prenda uno shock (mi successe 11 anni fa con un altra, ironia della storia, in quel caso ero “l’amante” poi si chiuse, ci rivedemmo e lei mi salto addosso, per poi tornare dall’uomo precedente e ci sta tuttora) ma l’altra parte di me sa che non succederà


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Agosto 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Che la storia di Milo serva da lezione a tutti quanti. Nella vita bisogna sempre cercare d'essere il meno dipendenti possibile da un altra persona, sennò si rischia di fare questa fine. Ho avuto un paio di amici a cui è capitata la stessa cosa e ne sono usciti entrambi, ma loro si erano proprio inzerbinati a livelli esagerati. Io li ho aiutati per bontà d'animo, ma erano arrivati addirittura a vedere poco gli amici (me incluso) e a fare anche i fighi "perché loro avevano la tipa"
> 
> Io per esempio quando mi sono messo con la mia attuale ragazza e spero presto futura moglie, ho messo in chiaro fin da subito che lei doveva essere un qualcosa in più nella mia vita, la ciliegina sulla torta e che non doveva rompere l'equilibrio che avevo trovato. Ero terrorizzato dal perdere la mia serenità a causa di una ragazza. Sono andato avanti 1 anno a romperle le palle su sta cosa. Oggi non ne parlo più, ma la nostra vita è così divisa: La mia vita, la sua vita e la nostra vita assieme. Son 3 vite diverse.
> 
> ...


Perfetto, semplicemente perfetto.
Anche perchè ogni storia è come una candela e se si vive solo per essa non fa che consumarsi prima.

Ben venga la scenata di gelosia(ad esempio la tua in palestra), ben venga anche la lite e ben venga anche la pace.
Le scopate più belle , perdonatemi per la volgarità, arrivano dopo che ci si 'ricongiunge', a testimonianza che l'amore è una corda che deve allungarsi per poi ritrarsi.

Che poi cosa è la gelosia se non paura di perdere una persona o di non esser di colpo abbastanza per l'altro/a?
E deve essere cosi.
Nulla è per sempre .

Tu dormi e non pensare
ai dubbi dell'amore
ogni stupido timore e' la prova che ti do
e rimango e ti cerco....


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, io però ero molto aperto con lei, il venerdì sera ognuno usciva con i propri amici, lei faceva un paio di aperitivi alle 7 ma tornava sempre in tempo per fare cena ed io avevo (ho) il calcetto sia agonistico che amatoriale…
> Il discorso di avere più spazio con me non regge…
> Intanto domani sera mi imbarco per tornare e più ci avviniamo più sto male, ieri in disco ho fatto un casino della madonna, sbronza e mi sono preso con uno (avevo ragione io) e sono arrivati 5 buttafuori.
> Quando torno che prenderò un altra mazzata ho paura di tornare ai primi giorni di depressione…


Ti ha comunque fatto bene staccare a testimonianza che, come ti dicevo, di certo non potete dividere gli stessi spazi , a meno che non sia una crisi momentanea, ovviamente.
In tal caso cambia tutto.


----------



## Milo (10 Agosto 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ti ha comunque fatto bene staccare a testimonianza che, come ti dicevo, di certo non potete dividere gli stessi spazi , a meno che non sia una crisi momentanea, ovviamente.
> In tal caso cambia tutto.



lo spero con tutto il cuore ma so già che non sarà così, e mi ammazzerà di nuovo


----------



## danjr (10 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, io però ero molto aperto con lei, il venerdì sera ognuno usciva con i propri amici, lei faceva un paio di aperitivi alle 7 ma tornava sempre in tempo per fare cena ed io avevo (ho) il calcetto sia agonistico che amatoriale…
> Il discorso di avere più spazio con me non regge…
> Intanto domani sera mi imbarco per tornare e più ci avviniamo più sto male, ieri in disco ho fatto un casino della madonna, sbronza e mi sono preso con uno (avevo ragione io) e sono arrivati 5 buttafuori.
> Quando torno che prenderò un altra mazzata ho paura di tornare ai primi giorni di depressione…


Effettivamente hai il problema della convivenza… cerca di farla sloggiare il
Prima possibile, cerca di non vederla comunque


----------



## Milo (10 Agosto 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Effettivamente hai il problema della convivenza… cerca di farla sloggiare il
> Prima possibile, cerca di non vederla comunque



penso che il giorno X sarà questo sabato, e il giorno prima quando non c’è vado a vede in che stato è casa mia (soprattutto il giardino… Dio mio sarà tutto secco…)


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (11 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, io però ero molto aperto con lei, il venerdì sera ognuno usciva con i propri amici, lei faceva un paio di aperitivi alle 7 ma tornava sempre in tempo per fare cena ed io avevo (ho) il calcetto sia agonistico che amatoriale…
> Il discorso di avere più spazio con me non regge…
> Intanto domani sera mi imbarco per tornare e più ci avviniamo più sto male, ieri in disco ho fatto un casino della madonna, sbronza e mi sono preso con uno (avevo ragione io) e sono arrivati 5 buttafuori.
> Quando torno che prenderò un altra mazzata ho paura di tornare ai primi giorni di depressione…



Eri dipendente da lei, altrimenti non saresti messo così male. 
Io posso capire che esser lasciati dalla donna che si ama sia doloroso. Chi non c'è passato scusa? Ci siamo passati tutti eh. 

Ma a leggerti hai: Gli amici del calcetto, una famiglia alle spalle che ti aiuta e in più i tuoi amici di sempre. Tutte belle cose che stanno ad indicare che una vita tua c'è. Allora per quale caspita di motivo tu stai ancora messo così male? 
Sarebbe più comprensibile uno che direbbe: Avevo solo lei. Ora sono senza amici, senza hobby, senza famiglia. Ma a leggerti sei in una situazione ben migliore, quindi scusami, ma la mia mente proprio non riesce a concepire perché tu sia in questo fosso. 
Mi dai l'idea di uno che si è auto inzerbinato. Di uno che venerava la sua tipa, di uno che pensava "la più gnocca, la più bella, la più tutto! Quella che non mi tradirebbe mai" 

E che caspita, ti rendi conto che hai 30 anni e che se tutto va bene campi almeno altri 50 anni? Arriverai a dimenticarti dell'esistenza di questa tua tipa. 

La vita è bella e va avanti perché non esiste solo lo scopare (che è stupendo) ma perché ci sono altre mille cose stupende nel mondo, cose che si possono fare anche da soli. Il sole che tramonta è stupendo sia da single che da fidanzato, oppure è una schifezza solo perché ti ha lasciato? Giocare a calcetto è bello comunque, forse pure più di prima ora che sei single e ti fai una birra in più post partita, no? 

Dai Milo porca zozza, tira fuori le palle. È solo questo che devi fare, tirare fuori le palle. 

Sul resto il buon @diavoloINme ha spiegato in maniera perfetta come sono i rapporti.


----------



## Milo (11 Agosto 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Eri dipendente da lei, altrimenti non saresti messo così male.
> Io posso capire che esser lasciati dalla donna che si ama sia doloroso. Chi non c'è passato scusa? Ci siamo passati tutti eh.
> 
> Ma a leggerti hai: Gli amici del calcetto, una famiglia alle spalle che ti aiuta e in più i tuoi amici di sempre. Tutte belle cose che stanno ad indicare che una vita tua c'è. Allora per quale caspita di motivo tu stai ancora messo così male?
> ...



hai ragionissimo, ma dillo alla mia mente, al mio corpo…

è davvero una cosa più grossa di me, non ci posso fare niente… 

10 anni sono tanti, sai che hai lei al tuo fianco e pronta a tutto, cosa non rispettata ma me lo diceva sempre…

e quello che lo prende sempre in tasca sono io


----------



## Milo (12 Agosto 2022)

Ennesimo capitolo...

Per la casa anche se ha provato a tenerla non aveva possibilità e questo lunedì mattina che va in ferie trasloca dalla madre e io anche se non ha finito riporto la mia roba...

Tra noi è finita, non gli è cambiato niente questa settimana, anzi sta proprio bene (detta sua, mai vista sorridere sui social), gli ho chiesto a questi punti di dirmi che ci sia un'altro, mi aiuterebbe parecchio quindi di dirlo senza peli sulla lingua e me lo ha negato ancora, vabbè...

altra piccolezza, il quadro con tutte le foto che gli avevo fatto trovare in casa prima che partissi, l'ha messo in bella mostra sopra la tv, la vede molto bene tutti i giorni, non l'ha riposto come pensavo.

Ma magari non significa niente lo stesso, lei mi ha confermato la sua posizione, punto.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ennesimo capitolo...
> 
> Per la casa anche se ha provato a tenerla non aveva possibilità e questo lunedì mattina che va in ferie trasloca dalla madre e io anche se non ha finito riporto la mia roba...
> 
> ...


Milo si è liberata di un peso enorme. Non provava nulla da tempo. Talvolta anche se lasci quantomeno stai un po’ sulle tue o perlomeno non mostri al mondo la tua felicità. Hai fatto bingo, credimi!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ennesimo capitolo...
> 
> Per la casa anche se ha provato a tenerla non aveva possibilità e questo lunedì mattina che va in ferie trasloca dalla madre e io anche se non ha finito riporto la mia roba...
> 
> ...



Magari non riesce a dirlo perché è più di uno e si sta dando alla pazza gioia..  
Comunque da come ti vedo scrivere il peggio (pensieri brutti brutti..) è passato.

Hai fatto la vacanza,sei stato con i tuoi amici,hai conosciuto qualche persona nuova,insomma,stai provando a voltare pagina.
Ora prosegui per la tua strada e non voltarti più indietro.

@Ringhio8 tu tutto bene ?


----------



## Milo (12 Agosto 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Milo si è liberata di un peso enorme. Non provava nulla da tempo. Talvolta anche se lasci quantomeno stai un po’ sulle tue o perlomeno non mostri al mondo la tua felicità. Hai fatto bingo, credimi!



non riesco ad essere felice, è tutto troppo strano, si sono meravigliati tutti...

Spero che non abbia problemi di salute e non abbia fatto scelte assurde...

Ma è un assurdità e ora io non ho più motivi di scrivergli...


----------



## Milo (12 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Magari non riesce a dirlo perché è più di uno e si sta dando alla pazza gioia..
> Comunque da come ti vedo scrivere il peggio (pensieri brutti brutti..) è passato.
> 
> Hai fatto la vacanza,sei stato con i tuoi amici,hai conosciuto qualche persona nuova,insomma,stai provando a voltare pagina.
> ...




ci provo ma è tanta l'amarezza, soprattutto nella mia più totale sicurezza che fosse felice... non vorrei avesse problemi di salute....


----------



## danjr (12 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ennesimo capitolo...
> 
> Per la casa anche se ha provato a tenerla non aveva possibilità e questo lunedì mattina che va in ferie trasloca dalla madre e io anche se non ha finito riporto la mia roba...
> 
> ...


Se dice che sta meglio ora le devi credere, anche perché non avrebbe nessun motivo per mentire visto che se non fosse così tornerebbe sui suoi passi. Poi un giorno potrebbe pentirsene (mesi, anni?) però tu ormai non devi più far affidamento su questo, devi andare avanti perché ti ha chiaramente detto e fatto capire che sta meglio così al momento


----------



## Giofa (12 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ennesimo capitolo...
> 
> Per la casa anche se ha provato a tenerla non aveva possibilità e questo lunedì mattina che va in ferie trasloca dalla madre e io anche se non ha finito riporto la mia roba...
> 
> ...


Milo staccati da questi gesti, ti fai solo del male e ai suoi occhi rischi di fare solo pena. 
Un abbraccio


----------



## Milo (12 Agosto 2022)

Hai ragione ma dopo questa ultima e definitiva batosta andrò dallo psicologo perché mi ha dato il ko definitivo


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Hai ragione ma dopo questa ultima e definitiva batosta andrò dallo psicologo perché mi ha dato il ko definitivo


Non c'è nulla di male a parlare con un professionista del settore .
Ti darà i giusti consigli e vedrai che non saranno tanto diversi da molti di quelli che hai letto qua.

Solo un'ultima cosa ti vorrei dire: parlate e cercate di dirvi a 4 occhi cosa volete ora da voi e cosa vorrete in futuro.
Dovete capire se il bene resta o se è il caso di perdersi.
Metabolizzare il rapporto è fondamentale perché non è giusto tu debba covare dentro questo odio che ti autodistrugge .
Aiutatevi a vicenda.

Una storia spesso evolve e non è detto vada cancellata con un colpo di spugna.
Se lei ti dovesse dire che vuole che sparisci dalla sua vita allora vorrebbe dire tante cose.


----------



## gabri65 (12 Agosto 2022)

Vedo che questo thread è ancora aperto. Mah.

Non ci sono più le persone di una volta.

Prendo esempio dalle mie zie. Donne straordinarie.

Qualcuna ha avuto problemi, ma la direzione era sempre quella della risoluzione, dello stare insieme e sorvolare su incomprensioni. Rapporti durati una vita con il proprio compagno.

Adesso ci si inventa le scuse dal nulla per troncare. Nessuno ha più la pazienza e la sopportazione. Troppo egoismo, si vuole un domestico invece di un compagno. Purtroppo la donna è avvantaggiata perché c'ha quella cosa in mezzo alle gambe che è in grado di procreare.

E se una sera non intuisci al volo che vuole un gelato al pistacchio invece che alla vaniglia, è motivo per rompere una relazione.

Bah.

Pensaci bene, @Milo.


----------



## Mauricio (12 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vedo che questo thread è ancora aperto. Mah.
> 
> Non ci sono più le persone di una volta.
> 
> ...


Immagino che 65 siano l’anno di nascita no? Perchè il discorso che fai è davvero da persona d’altri tempi, ma in senso negativo: una volta anche se c’erano corna su corna si stava insieme perchè era un disonore il divorzio (non era nemmeno possibile prima degli anni 70). Non si stava insieme perché ci si amava veramente, ma perchè si era costretti.
Oggi, e qui te ne do atto, è l’esatto opposto: se si litiga per il gusto del gelato ci si lascia, anche dopo anni magari. Tutto è vissuto molto più velocemente. 
Non era meglio prima, e non è peggio adesso, è solo diverso e ognuno fa come meglio crede.


----------



## livestrong (12 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vedo che questo thread è ancora aperto. Mah.
> 
> Non ci sono più le persone di una volta.
> 
> ...


Secondo me dipende molto da come si imposta la relazione. Dalla mia esperienza le donne van trattate come i cani grossi da cuccioli, "bastone" e carota. Ci son ancora donne che mandano avanti le famiglie, certo son più rare di un tempo ma non sono così introvabili secondo me


----------



## livestrong (12 Agosto 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Immagino che 65 siano l’anno di nascita no? Perchè il discorso che fai è davvero da persona d’altri tempi, ma in senso negativo: una volta anche se c’erano corna su corna si stava insieme perchè era un disonore il divorzio (non era nemmeno possibile prima degli anni 70). Non si stava insieme perché ci si amava veramente, ma perchè si era costretti.
> Oggi, e qui te ne do atto, è l’esatto opposto: se si litiga per il gusto del gelato ci si lascia, anche dopo anni magari. Tutto è vissuto molto più velocemente.
> Non era meglio prima, e non è peggio adesso, è solo diverso e ognuno fa come meglio crede.


Secondo me c'è un grosso problema riguardo le tutele che hanno le donne in caso di relazioni con figli. Nel momento in cui ci si sposa e si figlia, la donna acquisisce un potere incredibile: quello di far finire (finanziariamente) la tua vita, salvo matrimoni tra ricconi. Questo per dire che è giusto che le donne abbiano più tutele rispetto al passato, ma è anche palese che ormai la situazione si sia ribaltata dal punto di vista delle relazioni


----------



## gabri65 (12 Agosto 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Immagino che 65 siano l’anno di nascita no? Perchè il discorso che fai è davvero da persona d’altri tempi, ma in senso negativo: una volta anche se c’erano corna su corna si stava insieme perchè era un disonore il divorzio (non era nemmeno possibile prima degli anni 70). Non si stava insieme perché ci si amava veramente, ma perchè si era costretti.
> Oggi, e qui te ne do atto, è l’esatto opposto: se si litiga per il gusto del gelato ci si lascia, anche dopo anni magari. Tutto è vissuto molto più velocemente.
> Non era meglio prima, e non è peggio adesso, è solo diverso e ognuno fa come meglio crede.



Scusami ma non sono d'accordo con la negatività del continuare a stare insieme. E non ho parlato di corna.

Sicuramente è vero che alcune (molte, parecchie) coppie sono state costrette all'unione, ma tu parti dal presupposto che un rapporto debba essere eternamente rose e fiori, con zero litigi e perfetta armonia. Non è così, e quindi bisogna guardare oltre, e superare il momento di difficoltà.

A me non sembra una concezione negativa.

Certo che se nascono incompatibilità gravissime allora è tutto un altro discorso, e qui mi trovo d'accordo, non è bella la forzatura.

Che poi i tempi sono cambiati è ovvio e sono d'accordo anche qui.

In meglio o in peggio è soggettivo, ma almeno prima esisteva la stabilità. Adesso come evolve la società e la concezione del compagno non ne ho proprio idea, mi sembra un gran canaio e basta.


----------



## Mauricio (12 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Scusami ma non sono d'accordo con la negatività del continuare a stare insieme. E non ho parlato di corna.
> 
> Sicuramente è vero che alcune (molte, parecchie) coppie sono state costrette all'unione, ma tu parti dal presupposto che un rapporto debba essere eternamente rose e fiori, con zero litigi e perfetta armonia. Non è così, e quindi bisogna guardare oltre, e superare il momento di difficoltà.
> 
> ...


No forse non sono stato chiaro, ma è normalissimo, ed anzi anche salutare, che ci siano delle discussioni durante una relazione. E queste non è che devono portare sempre alla rottura, ma devono sistemarsi. Questo in generale. 
Converrai con me che una volta anche se c’erano gravi motivi (tra tutti il tradimento), si soprassedeva per una questione di immagine e si rimaneva insieme comunque. Ora non è più così, anzi, forse ci si lascia anche troppo facilmente.


----------



## danjr (12 Agosto 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Immagino che 65 siano l’anno di nascita no? Perchè il discorso che fai è davvero da persona d’altri tempi, ma in senso negativo: una volta anche se c’erano corna su corna si stava insieme perchè era un disonore il divorzio (non era nemmeno possibile prima degli anni 70). Non si stava insieme perché ci si amava veramente, ma perchè si era costretti.
> Oggi, e qui te ne do atto, è l’esatto opposto: se si litiga per il gusto del gelato ci si lascia, anche dopo anni magari. Tutto è vissuto molto più velocemente.
> Non era meglio prima, e non è peggio adesso, è solo diverso e ognuno fa come meglio crede.


Verissimo, concordo pienamente con te


----------



## Igniorante (12 Agosto 2022)

@Milo

Vediamo se mi sbaglio, secondo me tempo un paio di mesi potrebbe tornare sui suoi passi, casualmente ad estate finita e quando si sarà esaurita la "rabbia" nei tuoi confronti


----------



## Milo (13 Agosto 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non c'è nulla di male a parlare con un professionista del settore .
> Ti darà i giusti consigli e vedrai che non saranno tanto diversi da molti di quelli che hai letto qua.
> 
> Solo un'ultima cosa ti vorrei dire: parlate e cercate di dirvi a 4 occhi cosa volete ora da voi e cosa vorrete in futuro.
> ...



È stata chiara, non mi ama più e sta molto bene sola. Non so cosa altro possa dirgli/fargli.

e no non mi vergogno affatto ad andare dallo psicologo, ne ho bisogno.


----------



## Milo (13 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vedo che questo thread è ancora aperto. Mah.
> 
> Non ci sono più le persone di una volta.
> 
> ...



La penso come te, dallo psicologo ci andrò io, ma farebbe moooooolto bene anche a lei.


----------



## Milo (13 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Secondo me dipende molto da come si imposta la relazione. Dalla mia esperienza le donne van trattate come i cani grossi da cuccioli, "bastone" e carota. Ci son ancora donne che mandano avanti le famiglie, certo son più rare di un tempo ma non sono così introvabili secondo me



è quello che pensavo di aver fatto, avere entrambi un po’ di spazio ma se si andava oltre mi arrabbiavo e lei stava 2 giorni a convincermi e chiedermi scusa…


----------



## Milo (13 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Secondo me c'è un grosso problema riguardo le tutele che hanno le donne in caso di relazioni con figli. Nel momento in cui ci si sposa e si figlia, la donna acquisisce un potere incredibile: quello di far finire (finanziariamente) la tua vita, salvo matrimoni tra ricconi. Questo per dire che è giusto che le donne abbiano più tutele rispetto al passato, ma è anche palese che ormai la situazione si sia ribaltata dal punto di vista delle relazioni



infatti tutti a dirmi meglio ora che “dopo”


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (13 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Secondo me c'è un grosso problema riguardo le tutele che hanno le donne in caso di relazioni con figli. Nel momento in cui ci si sposa e si figlia, la donna acquisisce un potere incredibile: quello di far finire (finanziariamente) la tua vita, salvo matrimoni tra ricconi. Questo per dire che è giusto che le donne abbiano più tutele rispetto al passato, ma è anche palese che ormai la situazione si sia ribaltata dal punto di vista delle relazioni



Ti chiedo già scusa per i toni che useró, ma mi prudono le mani a leggere certe cose! Quello che hai scritto è la più grande bufala e stron**a che gira per l'Italia da non so quanti anni. Queste son le solite cacate che si sentono alla TV o sui social, l'eccezione che viene spacciata come regola. 

Ora ti parlo di un vissuto che ho avuto sulla mia pelle, di una vicenda che ho seguito passo passo per 4/5 dannatissimi anni. Non le solite minchiate. 

Ho un amica che si era sposata giovanissima con quello che per fortuna è il suo ex marito, con cui ha avuto un figlio. Non sto qua nemmeno a dire perché hanno divorziato, sarebbe una storia troppo lunga, ma lui è una feccia schifosa. 
Fatto sta che lei NON ha mai ricevuto 1€ da parte sua e nemmeno lo vuole, ma non è questa la cosa assurda. Una delle assurdità è che lei ha fatto il divorzio contro nessuno, manco in tempi brevi! Lui non si è mai presentato in tribunale... Ma anche questa cosa la lasciamo passare in sordina. 
Tornando un attimo indietro prima di fare il divorzio va fatta la separazione e in sede di separazione si erano accordati per un versamento da parte sua di 300€ al mese. Ti sembrano tanti? Soldi mai visti ovviamente, perché lui non lavora e se non lavora non puo' dare i soldi. Pignorare il conto corrente di un nulla tenente non ha senso, e anche se lavorasse, ma lo facesse solo per qualche mese e poi smettesse di nuovo di lavorare, non ne varebbe comunque la pena. Pignorare un conto ha delle spese, di avvocato etc. 

Arriviamo al punto cruciale della faccenda. Lei chiede l'affido esclusivo del figlio, non una banalità come crede la maggior parte degli uomini Italiani. Lui non si presenta, né controbatte alle accuse dell'avvocato di lei. Prima udienza: Il giudice si espone a grosso modo così "La situazione è piuttosto chiara, il padre nemmeno si è presentato, le testimonianze hanno fatto il resto etc etc. Cercherò d'andare il più in fretta possibile, chiudere questo affido nel modo più veloce possibile" BALLE! Il giudice ha mandato più volte, finché poteva dai termini della legge, la raccomandata del tribunale al padre del bambino chiedendo di presentarsi, in più ha rimandato la sentenza fino al limite! Quando diedero l'affido esclusivo alla mia amica, il giudice per legge non poteva più rimandare la sentenza! 
La mia amica ha passato 3 anni e speso un bel di soldi, per avere un affido esclusivo che era palese come pochi! 3 anni in cui il padre nemmeno si presentava, 3 anni in cui per fortuna nemmeno si faceva vedere. 3 anni passati a lottare contro nessuno! Con un padre che non caca di striscio il figlio e a cui non è mai fregato un cavolo. 

Non parliamo anche del primo anno di separazione, in cui riceveva costanti minacce di morte. Ha persino una chiamata registrata di 1 ora in cui lui la minaccia in ogni modo possibile. Chiamata che hanno sentito anche i Carabinieri "ma non possiamo fare niente, finché non succede qualcosa" e certo! Una ragazza da sola, con suo figlio, senza fratelli, senza papà e con una madre molto anziana, deve solo aspettare di morire no? 

Te lo dico io, che se non era per noi amici, che abbiamo tirato fuori le palle ed affrontato quel pazzo del suo ex, ora lei si trovava in un sacco nero e il bambino senza genitori. 

Io ho seguito ed aiutato la mia amica in tutta sta vicenda, ed ho capito che quando una madre prende l'affido esclusivo dei figli, è perché il padre è uno squilibrato 9 volta su 10. Non è una cosa che ti danno facilmente. Così come i soldi del mantenimento li versano in pochi. 

L'argomento mi scalda, perché quando vivi sulla tua pelle certe cose, ti chiedi come sia possibile in tempi moderni vivere ancora certe cose. E le donne non sono tutelate abbastanza, né come donne e nemmeno come madri. 

Una ragazza che denuncia un uomo di stalking deve aver paura di finire con una pallottola in fronte, perché in Italia le forze dell'ordine non ti tutelano. 

Di storie come quella che ho raccontato, ne ho sentite a bizzeffe. Così come ho sentito lamentarsi tanti Padri "di non aver tempo di vedere il figlio, perché dovevano lavorare troppo per mandare il mantenimento alla ex moglie che aveva comunque l'affido esclusivo" stranamente però il tempo di stare al bar ubriaco marcio per ore c'era sempre, così come al pover santo uomo, bravissimo e speciale, avevano ritirato la patente 10 volte per guida in stato di ebrezza. 

Eh già, le donne sono troppo tutelate al giorno d'oggi. Non parliamo manco dei casi di stupro che capitano ogni dannato giorno, visto che è un altro discorso. 

Scusa ancora per i miei toni, ma quando leggo queste cose mi scende la catena.


----------



## Milo (13 Agosto 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> @Milo
> 
> Vediamo se mi sbaglio, secondo me tempo un paio di mesi potrebbe tornare sui suoi passi, casualmente ad estate finita e quando si sarà esaurita la "rabbia" nei tuoi confronti



si e che faccio poi??? Ad ora non lo so nemmeno io


----------



## Mauricio (13 Agosto 2022)

@OrgoglioMilanista 

Il tuo discorso è assolutamente condivisibile, ma mi permetto solo di fare un appunto sulla durata del contenzioso di 3 anni: lo hai detto anche te, ma il giudice ha seguito la legge visto che non ha potuto prima di 3 anni stabilire l’affido esclusivo. Per questo quindi c’è solo da lamentarsi con la legge che per queste situazioni è scritta male evidentemente.


----------



## livestrong (13 Agosto 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ti chiedo già scusa per i toni che useró, ma mi prudono le mani a leggere certe cose! Quello che hai scritto è la più grande bufala e stron**a che gira per l'Italia da non so quanti anni. Queste son le solite cacate che si sentono alla TV o sui social, l'eccezione che viene spacciata come regola.
> 
> Ora ti parlo di un vissuto che ho avuto sulla mia pelle, di una vicenda che ho seguito passo passo per 4/5 dannatissimi anni. Non le solite minchiate.
> 
> ...


Guarda, io non mi baso su esperienze personali perché sono limitate per definizione. Mi baso sulla legge e sulle statistiche. La storia degli stupri non c'entra nulla col discorso e non capisco perché tu l'abbia voluta infilare dentro. Scuso i toni, non il basarsi sull'esperienza limitata della tua amica e di altre tue conoscenti per valutare una situazione drammatica come quella dell'affido e del mantenimento


----------



## Masanijey (13 Agosto 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ti chiedo già scusa per i toni che useró, ma mi prudono le mani a leggere certe cose! Quello che hai scritto è la più grande bufala e stron**a che gira per l'Italia da non so quanti anni. Queste son le solite cacate che si sentono alla TV o sui social, l'eccezione che viene spacciata come regola.
> 
> Ora ti parlo di un vissuto che ho avuto sulla mia pelle, di una vicenda che ho seguito passo passo per 4/5 dannatissimi anni. Non le solite minchiate.
> 
> ...


Ho letto altri tuoi commenti, e ti dico la verità apprezzo anche il tuo stile di vita e il tipo di equilibrio che hai trovato con la tua compagna, ma se è davvero come dici tu allora magari dammi una mano..
Perché io lavoro come manager in una grossa azienda, ho uno stipendio sopra la media, ma con 3 figli di cui uno vive con me sono costretto a razionare il cibo che mangio io per garantire sempre un piatto in tavola a mio figlio. Ogni tanto devo accettare qualche banconota da mia madre, non faccio assolutamente nulla, non bevo, non fumo e guido cercando di limitare i consumi della benzina. 
Chiaramente un avvocato non me lo posso permettere e nemmeno di fregarmene e non passare un euro perché tempo zero sarebbe aggredito il mio stipendio. 
Insomma una vita abbastanza di m**** che però faccio a testa alta.
Non ti dico invece dall'altra parte la signora come ha svoltato.

Come vedi tutto il mondo è paese.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (13 Agosto 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> @OrgoglioMilanista
> 
> Il tuo discorso è assolutamente condivisibile, ma mi permetto solo di fare un appunto sulla durata del contenzioso di 3 anni: lo hai detto anche te, ma il giudice ha seguito la legge visto che non ha potuto prima di 3 anni stabilire l’affido esclusivo. Per questo quindi c’è solo da lamentarsi con la legge che per queste situazioni è scritta male evidentemente.



Il giudice disse che avrebbe fatto il più in fretta possibile, lasciando intendere che poteva emettere la sentenza molto prima dei 3 anni. Infatti l'avvocato della mia amica era piuttosto incavolato per questo. 




livestrong ha scritto:


> Guarda, io non mi baso su esperienze personali perché sono limitate per definizione. Mi baso sulla legge e sulle statistiche. La storia degli stupri non c'entra nulla col discorso e non capisco perché tu l'abbia voluta infilare dentro. Scuso i toni, non il basarsi sull'esperienza limitata della tua amica e di altre tue conoscenti per valutare una situazione drammatica come quella dell'affido e del mantenimento



Quali sarebbero queste famose statistiche che stanno a dimostrare che le donne mandano sul l'asterisco gli ex mariti?
Io mi baso su quello che i miei occhi vedono, non sulla propaganda. Tutti questi mariti devastati da divorzi con figli, non li vedo. 
300€ al mese per un figlio piccolo da crescere non sono chissà che. In più mi chiedo per quale motivo un padre, che in teoria dovrebbe amare il proprio figlio, si debba lamentare dei soldi che passa per mantenerlo.

Io ho visto con i miei occhi l'iter burocratico che c'è dietro ad una separazione, ad un divorzio e ad un affido esclusivo e non è affatto come tutti credono.

Si vuol far passare il messaggio che la donna è brutta e cattiva e che schiocchiando le dita è in grado di devastare la vita di un uomo, quando parlando di dati concreti, non è affatto così, semplicemente perché è la legge Italiana che non prevede che sia così. 

L'ho scritto chiaramente che la storia degli stupri era fuori tema, ma era giusto per dare l'idea che essere donna al giorno d'oggi è più facile rispetto a 60 anni, ma non ancora facile come dovrebbe essere. 

Comunque sia siamo abbondantemente fuori tema. 



Masanijey ha scritto:


> Ho letto altri tuoi commenti, e ti dico la verità apprezzo anche il tuo stile di vita e il tipo di equilibrio che hai trovato con la tua compagna, ma se è davvero come dici tu allora magari dammi una mano..
> Perché io lavoro come manager in una grossa azienda, ho uno stipendio sopra la media, ma con 3 figli di cui uno vive con me sono costretto a razionare il cibo che mangio io per garantire sempre un piatto in tavola a mio figlio. Ogni tanto devo accettare qualche banconota da mia madre, non faccio assolutamente nulla, non bevo, non fumo e guido cercando di limitare i consumi della benzina.
> Chiaramente un avvocato non me lo posso permettere e nemmeno di fregarmene e non passare un euro perché tempo zero sarebbe aggredito il mio stipendio.
> Insomma una vita abbastanza di m**** che però faccio a testa alta.
> ...



Ti dovrei dare una mano a livello economico? 
Lo stipendio medio italiano è 1500€ al mese? Se fai il manager do per scontato che almeno 2500€ al mese li prendi. Il mantenimento in teoria lo darai solo per i due figli che vivono con la madre, ad esagerare 500€ a figlio per un totale di 1000€. 
Se versi tale cifra e sei senza avvocato significa che hai fatto una separazione consensuale e che ti è andato bene tale mantenimento, altrimenti ti saresti messo fin da subito un avvocato per trattare e abbassare la cifra del mantenimento dei due figli. Se invece c'è anche il mantenimento della ex moglie, la questione si complica ovviamente e sarebbe ancor più assurdo non aver messo un avvocato in tale circostanza. Siccome dubito che la ex moglie ti abbia portato sul lastrico dal giorno 1 di separazione, perché c'è tutto l'iter burocratico per farlo, mi pare assurdo che tu abbia affrontato fin dall'inizio il tutto senza avvocato "perché senza soldi" 
Quindi di che stiamo parlando? 
Per non parlare poi del fatto che avendo un figlio che vive con te, anche tu hai diritto a ricevere un assegno di mantenimento per tuo figlio. 
Se la tua ex invece non lavora e fa la furbetta, il discorso è ancora una volta diverso e per tale motivo ribadisco che non avrebbe senso affrontare tali problematiche senza l'aiuto di un avvocato.


----------



## Masanijey (13 Agosto 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ti dovrei dare una mano a livello economico?
> Lo stipendio medio italiano è 1500€ al mese? Se fai il manager do per scontato che almeno 2500€ al mese li prendi. Il mantenimento in teoria lo darai solo per i due figli che vivono con la madre, ad esagerare 500€ a figlio per un totale di 1000€.
> Se versi tale cifra e sei senza avvocato significa che hai fatto una separazione consensuale e che ti è andato bene tale mantenimento, altrimenti ti saresti messo fin da subito un avvocato per trattare e abbassare la cifra del mantenimento dei due figli. Se invece c'è anche il mantenimento della ex moglie, la questione si complica ovviamente e sarebbe ancor più assurdo non aver messo un avvocato in tale circostanza. Siccome dubito che la ex moglie ti abbia portato sul lastrico dal giorno 1 di separazione, perché c'è tutto l'iter burocratico per farlo, mi pare assurdo che tu abbia affrontato fin dall'inizio il tutto senza avvocato "perché senza soldi"
> Quindi di che stiamo parlando?
> ...



No, certamente non voglio un aiuto economico, dal momento che ribadisco, litigo pure con mia madre che mi lascia le banconote in casa di nascosto.
Per quanto riguarda la tua ricostruzione, apprezzo lo sforzo, ma ne hai beccate poche.
Non voglio entrare nei dettagli perché non era questo lo scopo del mio intervento. 

Ma tu ti scaldi se si parla di disparità uomo donna dopo la separazione, io mi scaldo se sostieni, e pure convinto, che questa sia un'invenzione da social. 
Porti il tuo esempio, e credi che un'esperienza vista da vicino con un farabutto di mezzo costituisca la regola? 
Non è così. La normalità non sono padri che spariscono e se ne fottono dei figli. 
La normalità sono, piuttosto, padri che affrontano in silenzio e poco considerati tutto quello che segue la separazione. 
Dal lato economico che è palesemente sbilanciato verso la donna (alla quale nessun giudice toglie l'affido anche se fanno le prostitute), a quello psicologico. 
Tu non lo sai perché non l'hai vissuto, ma io ti posso garantire che trovarsi da un giorno all'altro fuori casa, e vedere i figli solo nel weekend è qualcosa che non si può capire se non lo si prova. 
Ho realizzato che ci sono uomini totalmente abbandonati e in preda alla depressione, e che nessuno manco considera, mentre magari le ex mogli si fanno le vacanze con i soldi destinati ai figli. 
Certo poi ci sono anche situazioni al contrario ma sono sicuramente la minoranza. 

Non mi sto inventando nulla, questo è un problema serio ed è noto dalla notte dei tempi e ridurlo ad "invenzione dei social" mi sembra proprio fuori dal mondo e con pochissimo contatto con la realtà.


----------



## livestrong (13 Agosto 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Il giudice disse che avrebbe fatto il più in fretta possibile, lasciando intendere che poteva emettere la sentenza molto prima dei 3 anni. Infatti l'avvocato della mia amica era piuttosto incavolato per questo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Solitamente non amo rispondere a chi pensa di aver la verità in tasca, ma giusto perchè stamattina m'hai beccato nel mood sbagliato provvedo subito a dimostrarti nei fatti (che ovviamente prevedo già non terrai da conto in quanto l'unica verità che accetti è solo quella che riesci a vedere a un palmo dal tuo naso) che quanto riporti è una visione estremamente limitata:

- teoricamente l'affido condiviso presupporrebbe un mantenimento economico condiviso (proporzionalmente alle proprie capacità) dalla madre e dal padre: peccato che però le madri lavoratrici siano in percentuale le ultime in europa (meno del 60%, fonte eurostat);
- Nel 2012 (per cui già sotto la nuova normativa post 2006) "nel 47,3% delle cause di separazione è stato disposto che venisse versato un assegno di mantenimento per i figli. In quasi tutti i casi (94%) è il padre a dover pagare il mantenimento" (istat), dati stabili anche negli anni successivi (2016);
- Nel 35% dei casi il mantenimento è dato solo ai figli, nel 10% sia ai figli che alla ex moglie, ancora nel 10% solo per la ex moglie: se ne evince che in più di un caso su 5, l'ex marito deve corrispondere un assegno anche alla ex moglie. L’importo medio dell’assegno di mantenimento del coniuge era, nel 2016, di 496,6 euro, mentre quello per i figli di 521,2 euro. (istat) Lascio fare a te i calcoli rapportati al salario medio italiano.
- nel 69% dei casi (dati istat) nella casa coniugale rimane la moglie col figlio, solo in meno del 20% dei casi rimane il marito (nelle restanti casistiche entrambi cambiano casa, sempre fonte istat). Mettiamoci dunque una spesa ulteriore di alloggio, oltre al mutuo da pagare alla moglie che spesso non lavora.
- fino al 2005 (quindi parliamo di casistiche ancora attive) l'affido era esclusivo a favore della madre in oltre l'80% dei casi (dati istat)
- il 72,7% delle donne separate vede tutti i giorni i propri figli, mentre ci riesce solo il 9.2% degli uomini (Università Cattolica di Milano, facoltà di sociologia)

Potrei andare avanti ma direi che 20 minuti per cercare e riportarti i dati possano essere più che sufficienti.
Ora, se vuoi possiamo continuare a parlare dell'argomento, andando palesemente in off topic, ma ti chiedo di risparmiarmi i toni da saccente che finora ho sopportato abbastanza. Finchè si fa caciara va tutto bene, quando vengono riportati i dati ufficiali ("manipolati dai rettiliani" suppongo dirai) bisogna aver la capacità di star zitti e prendere atto che il proprio piccolo mondo trascurabile vale uno sputo rispetto alla totalità


----------



## Milanoide (13 Agosto 2022)

Quindi Milo, NON sposarti!

Continuando brevemente l'off topic, non credo che OrgoglioMilanista abbia avuto toni da saccente. Ha avuto i toni accorati a sostegno di una parte del cielo che, quando va male, proprio in cielo finisce. E questi sono casi estremi che non dovrebbero esistere.

Vero anche che vi sono casi di padri che finiscono a vivere in auto, strangolati dai doveri di sostegno.

La realtà è sempre molto complessa e presenta una varietà di casi.
Nel mio giro di conoscenze prevale la casistica di convivenze forzate, più o meno da separati in casa, con la donna che sostiene tutta la famiglia ed un lui che non fa un razzo. Non esattamente un vanto per il genere maschile.

Non ho mai sopportato l'idea che la donna fosse tutelata in una misura tale che, anche se relativamente giovane, non potesse ad un certo punto della sua vita dover iniziare a lavorare. Insomma " le mantenute a vita" per vocazione e di diritto.

Perché poi, in un aula di tribunale, non è che a parità di situazioni se ne esca sempre con la stessa soluzione per tutti.
Vi sono parti in diversi gradi di buona/cattiva fede come pure avvocati e magistrati diversamente capaci.


----------



## Mauricio (13 Agosto 2022)

Ai numeri non si scappa, in più @livestrong da quanto inteso vive una situazione che rientra in questa casistica. Purtroppo è un fatto che non ha molto risalto mediatico/social. Più che altro mi sembra alto l’importo medio dell’assegno di mantenimento dei figli (quello delle ex mogli non lo considero nemmeno, dal mio modesto punto di vista, se non per problemi gravi, dovrebbero andare a lavorare come fanno tutti per sopravvivere. Troppo comodo farsi mantenere dall’ex marito).

Versare 500€ al mese per un figlio, magari già in età scolare, esattamente cosa dovrebbero coprire? Mi piacerebbe capire come viene calcolato.


----------



## livestrong (13 Agosto 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Ai numeri non si scappa, in più @livestrong da quanto inteso vive una situazione che rientra in questa casistica. Purtroppo è un fatto che non ha molto risalto mediatico/social. Più che altro mi sembra alto l’importo medio dell’assegno di mantenimento dei figli (quello delle ex mogli non lo considero nemmeno, dal mio modesto punto di vista, se non per problemi gravi, dovrebbero andare a lavorare come fanno tutti per sopravvivere. Troppo comodo farsi mantenere dall’ex marito).
> 
> Versare 500€ al mese per un figlio, magari già in età scolare, esattamente cosa dovrebbero coprire? Mi piacerebbe capire come viene calcolato.


Fortunatamente non rientro nella casistica, ma altri come @Masanijey vivono un vero e proprio dramma e non mi piace in generale si faccia retorica sul nulla.
500 euro per un figlio sono anche pochi volendo, se non si vive insieme (in tal caso certe spese sarebbero ammortizzate). Metti in conto spese per bollette, vitto, vestiti (dopo poco tempo da buttare), testi scolastici, computer, smartphone e chi più ne ha più ne metta. Il problema è sempre quello degli stipendi inadeguati ed è per questo che dico che una donna ha il potere di metter fine alla vita del marito, dal momento in cui c'è una relazione con figli. Sono poi il primo a dire che ci siano molte Donne con la maiuscola, ma è innegabile che il coltello dalla parte del manico nella maggior parte dei casi lo abbiano loro


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Agosto 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ti chiedo già scusa per i toni che useró, ma mi prudono le mani a leggere certe cose! Quello che hai scritto è la più grande bufala e stron**a che gira per l'Italia da non so quanti anni. Queste son le solite cacate che si sentono alla TV o sui social, l'eccezione che viene spacciata come regola.
> 
> Ora ti parlo di un vissuto che ho avuto sulla mia pelle, di una vicenda che ho seguito passo passo per 4/5 dannatissimi anni. Non le solite minchiate.
> 
> ...


Guarda, posso dirti che ho vissuto da figlio una storia per certi versi analoga, nel senso che da mio padre non ho ricevuto un centesimo e son cresciuto con mia mamma che si è dovuta accollare per intero il mutuo della casa, nonostante vi fosse una comunione dei beni…
Però d’altro lato ho vissuto una vicenda in cui ho capito che una donna, sebbene nota alle forze dell’ordine per risse e spaccio, può rovinarti la vita. Non entro nei dettagli, ma garantisco che non è bello trovarsi in certe situazioni solo perché la parola di una donna vale più della tua… per mia fortuna c’erano testimoni ma il danno dei due anni passati in tribunale resta benché il fatto non sussista e ne sia uscito pulito. 
Quindi ti dico che da un lato hai ragione, ma bisogna sempre valutare il singolo caso perché accanto a uomini di poco valore ci sono anche donne che strumentalizzano la legge per trarne un profitto.


----------



## danjr (13 Agosto 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ti chiedo già scusa per i toni che useró, ma mi prudono le mani a leggere certe cose! Quello che hai scritto è la più grande bufala e stron**a che gira per l'Italia da non so quanti anni. Queste son le solite cacate che si sentono alla TV o sui social, l'eccezione che viene spacciata come regola.
> 
> Ora ti parlo di un vissuto che ho avuto sulla mia pelle, di una vicenda che ho seguito passo passo per 4/5 dannatissimi anni. Non le solite minchiate.
> 
> ...


Ciao Orgoglio, tu hai citato un caso singolo, al quale sicuramente credo, ma ci sono anche molte testimonianze opposte.
Il vero problema, in Italia, per casi simili, dipende molto dal giudice che si trova


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (13 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Solitamente non amo rispondere a chi pensa di aver la verità in tasca, ma giusto perchè stamattina m'hai beccato nel mood sbagliato provvedo subito a dimostrarti nei fatti (che ovviamente prevedo già non terrai da conto in quanto l'unica verità che accetti è solo quella che riesci a vedere a un palmo dal tuo naso) che quanto riporti è una visione estremamente limitata:
> 
> - teoricamente l'affido condiviso presupporrebbe un mantenimento economico condiviso (proporzionalmente alle proprie capacità) dalla madre e dal padre: peccato che però le madri lavoratrici siano in percentuale le ultime in europa (meno del 60%, fonte eurostat);
> - Nel 2012 (per cui già sotto la nuova normativa post 2006) "nel 47,3% delle cause di separazione è stato disposto che venisse versato un assegno di mantenimento per i figli. In quasi tutti i casi (94%) è il padre a dover pagare il mantenimento" (istat), dati stabili anche negli anni successivi (2016);
> ...



Hai citato dati che avevo già letto e che sono piuttosto vecchi, ti basta vedere ora quante donne in più lavorano rispetto a dieci anni fa. Ma se vuoi avere ragione con quelli, ok. Oltre il fatto che stai palesemente storpiando la discussione, visto che sei partito dicendo che le donne sono più tutelate e che rovinano/distruggono gli uomini quando gli pare in fase di separazione/divorzio/affido. Cosa assolutamente non vera, se non in casi isolati che vengono fatti passare come la norma. 

La casa resta a chi ha l'affido principale, lo sanno anche i sassi. Se l'affido andrebbe al padre, la casa resterebbe a lui. Se la casa è intestata al padre al compimento dei 18 anni del figlio, ritorna a lui.
Il mantenimento OGGI così come da qualche anno a sta parte, viene calcolato in maniera diversa rispetto a dieci anni fa. 

Ma posso capire che citare a casaccio dati vecchi, serva a tirar acqua al proprio mulino.
Nel 2012, giusto per fare un esempio, esisteva ancora la Patria Potestà cosa che oggi non esiste più, giusto per farti capire quanto sono cambiate le cose. Non mi credi? Parla con un avvocato. 

Così come ti invito ad andare a parlare con un avvocato divorzista. Prova a dire in faccia a lui che una donna ti distrugge quando e come vuole  

Avere l'affido esclusivo dei figli non è facile come dici, cosi come avere un mantenimento fuori logica. 

Però siccome la pensi così, di sicuro sarai uno che in vita sua non si sposerà mai e non farà mai figli. 

Nel forum c'è un utente che fa l'avvocato, sarebbe interessante un suo commento. 

Ma con questo concludo.


----------



## livestrong (13 Agosto 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Hai citato dati che avevo già letto e che sono piuttosto vecchi, ti basta vedere ora quante donne in più lavorano rispetto a dieci anni fa. Ma se vuoi avere ragione con quelli, ok. Oltre il fatto che stai palesemente storpiando la discussione, visto che sei partito dicendo che le donne sono più tutelate e che rovinano/distruggono gli uomini quando gli pare in fase di separazione/divorzio/affido. Cosa assolutamente non vera, se non in casi isolati che vengono fatti passare come la norma.
> 
> La casa resta a chi ha l'affido principale, lo sanno anche i sassi. Se l'affido andrebbe al padre, la casa resterebbe a lui. Se la casa è intestata al padre al compimento dei 18 anni del figlio, ritorna a lui.
> Il mantenimento OGGI così come da qualche anno a sta parte, viene calcolato in maniera diversa rispetto a dieci anni fa.
> ...


Tutto come previsto, che noia


----------



## Mauricio (13 Agosto 2022)

.


----------



## davidsdave80 (13 Agosto 2022)

Tutto il mio rispetto e stima per @Masanijey
Come giustamente dice lui e anche @livestrong la realta', i "grandi numeri" in italia e non confermano quanto dicono loro. e' un periodo storico in cui siamo la parte debole della societa' (noi uomini). Anche nelle grandi aziende, il focus e' su diversity/ inclusion etc.. anche a livello Ue Ursula Von Der Crazy gongola tutta perche' nei board delle aziende "devono "'esserci delle quote rosa vincolanti.. tutto questo e assurdo secondo me . Il trend e presente in tutto l'occidente . I social hanno stimolato questa situazione e la pletora di zerbini mortidif***a che passano le giornate su IG etc non fa altro che gonfiare l'ego di molte donne ( dai 20 ci sta... alle patetiche 50/60enni con atteggiamenti da teen). 
Provo, sperando di non far casino, a incollare questo video, di una delle poche teste pensanti in occidente ..


----------



## davidsdave80 (13 Agosto 2022)

@admin spero sia corretto come ho caricato
il video


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (13 Agosto 2022)

Ti chiedo scusa @Milo per aver portato off topic la tua discussione. 

Spero che la tua situazione sia migliorata!


----------



## davidsdave80 (13 Agosto 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ti chiedo scusa @Milo per aver portato off topic la tua discussione.
> 
> Spero che la tua situazione sia migliorata!


Credo invece che queste riflessioni siano coerenti e di spunto anche a lui..


----------



## Milo (13 Agosto 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ti chiedo scusa @Milo per aver portato off topic la tua discussione.
> 
> Spero che la tua situazione sia migliorata!



Ma ci mancherebbe, sono tutte considerazioni che fanno pensare 

niente qua sempre peggio, sua madre ora mi dice di non cacciarla (mi ha sempre difeso…)perché non ha tempo materiale per organizzarsi (ricordo che i 15 giorni lo decise lei) io gli ho detto che lunedì torno. Punto

Quindi non so cosa succederà da lunedì.

ovviamente in attesa che riaprano gli studi notarili e sistemare tutto


----------



## Manue (13 Agosto 2022)

Parità tra uomo e donna in caso di divorzio?
Forse nel duemilamai.


----------



## Andrea89 (13 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma ci mancherebbe, sono tutte considerazioni che fanno pensare
> 
> niente qua sempre peggio, sua madre ora mi dice di non cacciarla (mi ha sempre difeso…)perché non ha tempo materiale per organizzarsi (ricordo che i 15 giorni lo decise lei) io gli ho detto che lunedì torno. Punto
> 
> ...


Può andare in albergo


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma ci mancherebbe, sono tutte considerazioni che fanno pensare
> 
> niente qua sempre peggio, sua madre ora mi dice di non cacciarla (mi ha sempre difeso…)perché non ha tempo materiale per organizzarsi (ricordo che i 15 giorni lo decise lei) io gli ho detto che lunedì torno. Punto
> 
> ...


Mandala fuori dalle pelotas Milo. È felice come una Pasqua mostrandolo a tutti? Si attaccasse allora. Daje bro, non mollare!


----------



## danjr (13 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma ci mancherebbe, sono tutte considerazioni che fanno pensare
> 
> niente qua sempre peggio, sua madre ora mi dice di non cacciarla (mi ha sempre difeso…)perché non ha tempo materiale per organizzarsi (ricordo che i 15 giorni lo decise lei) io gli ho detto che lunedì torno. Punto
> 
> ...


Ovvio che sua madre stia dalla sua parte, era naturale. Così come tu sei andato dai tuoi lei andrà dai suoi, Non mollare se avevate deciso così


----------



## Milo (14 Agosto 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ovvio che sua madre stia dalla sua parte, era naturale. Così come tu sei andato dai tuoi lei andrà dai suoi, Non mollare se avevate deciso così



ma non ti credere sai, ha avuto genitori divorziati da quando aveva 10 anni e praticamente non ha rapporto con nessuno dei due, dalla mamma ci va una volta al mese e lei si riguarda a dirgli qualsiasi cosa perché se la fa arrabbiare questa sparisce 3 mesi… suo padre deve ancora vederla e sapere i motivi per cui mi ha lasciato quindi fai te…

non so cosa succederà lunedì, spero che si trovi un altro posto qualunque sia (come fa tutte le sere pur di fare festa), ho paura che per sgarbo mi tocchi una convivenza da separati finché non tornano avvocato e notaio


----------



## Milo (17 Agosto 2022)

Aggiornamento, lunedì sono tornato e lei è andata alla casa della madre perché lei è in vacanza


----------



## Igniorante (17 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento, lunedì sono tornato e lei è andata alla casa della madre perché lei è in vacanza



Dai che una settimana respiri, goditi casa tua e libera la mente


----------



## vota DC (17 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma ci mancherebbe, sono tutte considerazioni che fanno pensare
> 
> niente qua sempre peggio, sua madre ora mi dice di non cacciarla (mi ha sempre difeso…)perché non ha tempo materiale per organizzarsi (ricordo che i 15 giorni lo decise lei) io gli ho detto che lunedì torno. Punto
> 
> ...


Organizzarsi? Dovrebbe assumere una badante? Le mandi una persona autosufficiente mica un bambino o un nonnetto malandato.


----------



## Milo (17 Agosto 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Organizzarsi? Dovrebbe assumere una badante? Le mandi una persona autosufficiente mica un bambino o un nonnetto malandato.



intendevo per cercare un altra casa


----------



## Milo (17 Agosto 2022)

Comunque l’assurdità è che per 20 giorni consecutivi non ha mai smesso di fare serate/tornare a casa tardissimo (lavora 6 giorni su 7), e se va al mare ovviamente deve andare dove c’è casino (musica). E non con le sue amiche, perché loro quella vita non la fanno, con conoscenze lontane o nuove amicizie che se le gira per poter uscire tutte le sere.
Anche se nei suoi post è sempre con loro e 0 uomini, secondo me si sta dando “molto da fare”, ed è tutto così troppo assurdo…
La mia ragazza tornava dal lavoro si cenava si guardava una serie in tv e se ci rientrava si faceva sesso sennò diritti a letto.
E stavamo sempre abbracciati e lei faceva sempre i versi da scema come il gattino o altre cose… 10 anni…
Qual è la vera lei? Quella che stava con me o quella di ora completamente irriconoscibile??


----------



## danjr (17 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Comunque l’assurdità è che per 20 giorni consecutivi non ha mai smesso di fare serate/tornare a casa tardissimo (lavora 6 giorni su 7), e se va al mare ovviamente deve andare dove c’è casino (musica). E non con le sue amiche, perché loro quella vita non la fanno, con conoscenze lontane o nuove amicizie che se le gira per poter uscire tutte le sere.
> Anche se nei suoi post è sempre con loro e 0 uomini, secondo me si sta dando “molto da fare”, ed è tutto così troppo assurdo…
> La mia ragazza tornava dal lavoro si cenava si guardava una serie in tv e se ci rientrava si faceva sesso sennò diritti a letto.
> E stavamo sempre abbracciati e lei faceva sempre i versi da scema come il gattino o altre cose… 10 anni…
> Qual è la vera lei? Quella che stava con me o quella di ora completamente irriconoscibile??


Si vede che le mancava fare questo tipo vita, oppure che non lo ha fatto in precedenza e Vuole “recuperare” un po’ ora. Sicuramente si stuferà ma ma ormai tu hai voltato pagina e mi pare anche lei.
secondo me sono vere entrambe le versioni di lei, sono solo tempi diversi


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Comunque l’assurdità è che per 20 giorni consecutivi non ha mai smesso di fare serate/tornare a casa tardissimo (lavora 6 giorni su 7), e se va al mare ovviamente deve andare dove c’è casino (musica). E non con le sue amiche, perché loro quella vita non la fanno, con conoscenze lontane o nuove amicizie che se le gira per poter uscire tutte le sere.
> Anche se nei suoi post è sempre con loro e 0 uomini, secondo me si sta dando “molto da fare”, ed è tutto così troppo assurdo…
> La mia ragazza tornava dal lavoro si cenava si guardava una serie in tv e se ci rientrava si faceva sesso sennò diritti a letto.
> E stavamo sempre abbracciati e lei faceva sempre i versi da scema come il gattino o altre cose… 10 anni…
> Qual è la vera lei? Quella che stava con me o quella di ora completamente irriconoscibile??


Non ho letto le pagine precedenti, quanti anni ha la tua ex?

In generale ti consiglio di concentrarti su te stesso senza pensare a quello che fa lei, di analizzare bene come ti sei comportato tu nella relazione, cosa non ti è piaciuto e ti dava fastidio, cosa rimpiangi, cosa vorresti nella tua prossima relazione. E' una fase delicata e dolorosa della fine di ogni rapporto, ma davvero fondamentale perchè ti aiuterà nelle scelte future per costruire una relazione dove essere felici entrambi al 100%.
Concediti del tempo, anche molto, per farlo. Io ti consiglio di rimanere single per un po', fino a quando non sei di nuovo del tutto felice da solo. Per me è importante fare cosi prima di rimettersi sotto a cercare una nuova relazione.


----------



## Manue (17 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Comunque l’assurdità è che per 20 giorni consecutivi non ha mai smesso di fare serate/tornare a casa tardissimo (lavora 6 giorni su 7), e se va al mare ovviamente deve andare dove c’è casino (musica). E non con le sue amiche, perché loro quella vita non la fanno, con conoscenze lontane o nuove amicizie che se le gira per poter uscire tutte le sere.
> Anche se nei suoi post è sempre con loro e 0 uomini, secondo me si sta dando “molto da fare”, ed è tutto così troppo assurdo…
> La mia ragazza tornava dal lavoro si cenava si guardava una serie in tv e se ci rientrava si faceva sesso sennò diritti a letto.
> E stavamo sempre abbracciati e lei faceva sempre i versi da scema come il gattino o altre cose… 10 anni…
> Qual è la vera lei? Quella che stava con me o quella di ora completamente irriconoscibile??


Del tutto normale.
La reazione che si ha in una relazione finita, sopratutto da parte di chi la vuole finita, è assoluta libertà.
Si respira libertà, voglia di gente nuova, cose nuove, esperienze nuove...

e sicuramente uomini/donne, nuovi e non per una relazione.


----------



## King of the North (17 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> questo è uno dei miei più grandi problemi, mi sento un egoista, ma per me è una tragedia a 32 anni.
> 
> Sapete cosa ho detto ai miei amici e li ho fatti imbestialire??? mi hanno detto "e se succedeva tra 5 anni con figli???" MAGARI!!!!! MAGARI!!!!!!! ERA IL SOGNO DELLA MIA VITA ALMENO AVREI AVUTO LORO!!! SAREBBERO STATI LA MIA FORZA PER ANDARE AVANTI!!!!
> 
> So che vi farò arrabbiare, ma ho dato il 110% di me, so che questo 110% non lo riavrò e non lo darò più per nessun altra.


Ti accorgerai presto di aver detto una bugia. Incontrerai un’altra donna della quale ti innamorerai e alla quale darai il 110%, fidati


----------



## livestrong (17 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> questo è uno dei miei più grandi problemi, mi sento un egoista, ma per me è una tragedia a 32 anni.
> 
> Sapete cosa ho detto ai miei amici e li ho fatti imbestialire??? mi hanno detto "e se succedeva tra 5 anni con figli???" MAGARI!!!!! MAGARI!!!!!!! ERA IL SOGNO DELLA MIA VITA ALMENO AVREI AVUTO LORO!!! SAREBBERO STATI LA MIA FORZA PER ANDARE AVANTI!!!!
> 
> So che vi farò arrabbiare, ma ho dato il 110% di me, so che questo 110% non lo riavrò e non lo darò più per nessun altra.


Mi ero perso il messaggio. Credimi : non sai quel che dici. Se ti avesse fatto sto scherzo dopo averci fatto insieme dei figli potevi salutare bellamente il calcetto del venerdì, perché avresti dovuto lavorare anche come rider deliveroo o roba simile per mantenere lei e i figli. Ma cosa ben più importante: i figli si fanno solo se si è in un contesto relativamente stabile. Il mio timore è che tu saresti pure disposto a raccoglierla tra le braccia come nulla fosse successo, magari a estate terminata...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (17 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Mi ero perso il messaggio. Credimi : non sai quel che dici. Se ti avesse fatto sto scherzo dopo averci fatto insieme dei figli potevi salutare bellamente il calcetto del venerdì, perché avresti dovuto lavorare anche come rider deliveroo o roba simile per mantenere lei e i figli. Ma cosa ben più importante: i figli si fanno solo se si è in un contesto relativamente stabile. Il mio timore è che tu saresti pure disposto a raccoglierla tra le braccia come nulla fosse successo, magari a estate terminata...


è incredibile come il cervello si spenga di fronte al richiamo della gnagna. 
Mi ricorda una brutta faccenda con una mia ex nel lontano 2005. Entrambi studiavamo a Napoli dove ci eravamo conosciuti, per il mese di agosto lei torna a Taranto, io al mio paesino in Cilento. L'avevo conquistata mentre era in crisi con il suo ragazzo. Senonché poi mi confidò di aver avuto rapporti col suo (ufficialmente) ex ragazzo nei primi tempi in cui ci frequentavamo. Ci ero passato sopra. Arriva l'estate 2005 e per l'appunto ci troviamo per qualche giorno lontani nei rispettivi paesi. Dopo una settimana scarsa mi chiama per dirmi che mi molla. Avevo in cuor mio perfettamente compreso la situazione, ossia che volesse fare liberamente i suoi porci comodi. A fine agosto mi richiama e io per due settimane non rispondo. inizia a tempestarmi di messaggi dicendo che mi ama e altre simili scempiaggini. Tengo duro per un po', poi un giorno le rispondo e di fatto cedo alle su insistenti lusinghe (nonostante sapessi in cuor mio che in quelle settimane di sicuro se l'era spassata. Come feci io del resto). A fine conversazione le chiesi "che fai stasera". "Vado in discoteca con una mia amica, ci sentiamo domani, ti amo". Per tre giorni non mi risponde. Il terzo giorno mi risponde dicendomi di esser stata con un tipo conosciuto la sera stessa in discoteca e di cui si era innamorata. Io (che soffro di disturbo esplosivo intermittente) le augurai di beccarsi l'aids, le diedi della prostituta in tutte le lingue (ricordo che lei si indignò pure per sta cosa) e spaccai il cellulare nel muro. 
Comunque poi si fidanzò con il tipo della disco e lo tradì con me un paio di anni dopo. Oggi siamo in buoni rapporti. 
Fatto sta che quell'esperienza da boccalone mi ha talmente segnato da rendermi spietato.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Agosto 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> è incredibile come il cervello si spenga di fronte al richiamo della gnagna.
> Mi ricorda una brutta faccenda con una mia ex nel lontano 2005. Entrambi studiavamo a Napoli dove ci eravamo conosciuti, per il mese di agosto lei torna a Taranto, io al mio paesino in Cilento. L'avevo conquistata mentre era in crisi con il suo ragazzo. Senonché poi mi confidò di aver avuto rapporti col suo (ufficialmente) ex ragazzo nei primi tempi in cui ci frequentavamo. Ci ero passato sopra. Arriva l'estate 2005 e per l'appunto ci troviamo per qualche giorno lontani nei rispettivi paesi. Dopo una settimana scarsa mi chiama per dirmi che mi molla. Avevo in cuor mio perfettamente compreso la situazione, ossia che volesse fare liberamente i suoi porci comodi. A fine agosto mi richiama e io per due settimane non rispondo. inizia a tempestarmi di messaggi dicendo che mi ama e altre simili scempiaggini. Tengo duro per un po', poi un giorno le rispondo e di fatto cedo alle su insistenti lusinghe (nonostante sapessi in cuor mio che in quelle settimane di sicuro se l'era spassata. Come feci io del resto). A fine conversazione le chiesi "che fai stasera". "Vado in discoteca con una mia amica, ci sentiamo domani, ti amo". Per tre giorni non mi risponde. Il terzo giorno mi risponde dicendomi di esser stata con un tipo conosciuto la sera stessa in discoteca e di cui si era innamorata. Io (che soffro di disturbo esplosivo intermittente) le augurai di beccarsi l'aids, le diedi della prostituta in tutte le lingue (ricordo che lei si indignò pure per sta cosa) e spaccai il cellulare nel muro.
> Comunque poi si fidanzò con il tipo della disco e lo tradì con me un paio di anni dopo. Oggi siamo in buoni rapporti.
> Fatto sta che quell'esperienza da boccalone mi ha talmente segnato da rendermi spietato.




Anni fa stavo con una ragazza di cui mi ero innamorato follemente. Era una storia abbastanza folle, lei troppo pazza ed io troppo immaturo, comunque sia l'amavo e c'eravamo già lasciati e rimessi assieme parecchie volte, quindi la poesia era quasi scomparsa. Una sera mi disse che doveva andare a danza, nulla da ridire al riguardo... Però cavoli, era mezzanotte e non rispondeva a messaggi e chiamate, stessa cosa per l'una di notte, quando io andai a letto. Fatto sta che sta rincojonita mi chiamó alle 4 o 5 del mattino in lacrime dicendo che non sapeva dove si trovava etc. Tutte cavolate, era anche un po' ubriaca, ma la cosa che mi rimase impressa era il rumore dei suoi tacchi. Ti metti i tacchi per andare a danza il Martedì sera e sei mezza sbronza? Mmmmmh. 

La mandai a quel paese per telefono, il giorno dopo ci incontrammo, litigammo e lei negó che indossava i tacchi. Vabbe io feci finta di crederle e quella sera stessa glielo misi in quel posto, ma nel vero senso della parola e poi la molla. 

Non ho la sicurezza al 100% ma al 99%mi fece le corna. Era una gran fica, aveva veramente tutto al posto giusto, ma probabilmente era anche *******. 

Nel corso degli anni poi ci riandai a letto parecchie altre volte, cornificando i suoi fidanzati a turno, ma per me era diventata un oggetto sessuale e basta.
Non ho più alcun tipo di rapporto con lei da anni e anni.


----------



## livestrong (17 Agosto 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> è incredibile come il cervello si spenga di fronte al richiamo della gnagna.
> Mi ricorda una brutta faccenda con una mia ex nel lontano 2005. Entrambi studiavamo a Napoli dove ci eravamo conosciuti, per il mese di agosto lei torna a Taranto, io al mio paesino in Cilento. L'avevo conquistata mentre era in crisi con il suo ragazzo. Senonché poi mi confidò di aver avuto rapporti col suo (ufficialmente) ex ragazzo nei primi tempi in cui ci frequentavamo. Ci ero passato sopra. Arriva l'estate 2005 e per l'appunto ci troviamo per qualche giorno lontani nei rispettivi paesi. Dopo una settimana scarsa mi chiama per dirmi che mi molla. Avevo in cuor mio perfettamente compreso la situazione, ossia che volesse fare liberamente i suoi porci comodi. A fine agosto mi richiama e io per due settimane non rispondo. inizia a tempestarmi di messaggi dicendo che mi ama e altre simili scempiaggini. Tengo duro per un po', poi un giorno le rispondo e di fatto cedo alle su insistenti lusinghe (nonostante sapessi in cuor mio che in quelle settimane di sicuro se l'era spassata. Come feci io del resto). A fine conversazione le chiesi "che fai stasera". "Vado in discoteca con una mia amica, ci sentiamo domani, ti amo". Per tre giorni non mi risponde. Il terzo giorno mi risponde dicendomi di esser stata con un tipo conosciuto la sera stessa in discoteca e di cui si era innamorata. Io (che soffro di disturbo esplosivo intermittente) le augurai di beccarsi l'aids, le diedi della prostituta in tutte le lingue (ricordo che lei si indignò pure per sta cosa) e spaccai il cellulare nel muro.
> Comunque poi si fidanzò con il tipo della disco e lo tradì con me un paio di anni dopo. Oggi siamo in buoni rapporti.
> Fatto sta che quell'esperienza da boccalone mi ha talmente segnato da rendermi spietato.


All'inizio è normale farsi beccare impreparati. Tutto è bene quel che finisce bene e ti sei pure tolto lo sfizietto della scopata di ritorno


----------



## Mauricio (17 Agosto 2022)

Io non metto in dubbio tutte le vostre storie, però ce ne fosse una dove, non dico ammetteste che la ragazza fosse cessa, ma che non fosse una modella di Victoria’s Secret! Tutte super gnocche da paura… buon per voi!


----------



## livestrong (17 Agosto 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Io non metto in dubbio tutte le vostre storie, però ce ne fosse una dove, non dico ammetteste che la ragazza fosse cessa, ma che non fosse una modella di Victoria’s Secret! Tutte super gnocche da paura… buon per voi!


A me ne son capitate alcune veramente rivedibili da ragazzo... Ma anche loro han saputo insegnare qualcosa  però mai nessuna scelta per relazione stabile, sarà mica un caso


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Agosto 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Io non metto in dubbio tutte le vostre storie, però ce ne fosse una dove, non dico ammetteste che la ragazza fosse cessa, ma che non fosse una modella di Victoria’s Secret! Tutte super gnocche da paura… buon per voi!



Vabbé effettivamente ci sta il tuo commento. Chiaramente uno racconta qualcosa di inerente alla discussione e casualmente le compagne di vita son state gnocche 

Ci sono state anche cesse per quanto mi riguarda. 
Celebre fu una frase di un mio amico in baita in montagna dopo che ero andato con una tipa, che per farti capire quanto fosse bella, la chiamavamo "topo" e comunque sia la frase fu "se le spacchiamo una bottiglia di birra in faccia diventa più bella" 

Oppure un'altra celebre frase stavolta mia, ed inviata tramite WhatsApp ad un dei miei migliori amici. Dopo una sbronza piuttosto pesante, la domenica mi son ritrovato whatsapp intasato di messaggi di sfottò per esser stato con una tipa bisex di quelle brutte con i capelli corti etc. Io risposi con "mi sta marcendo il *azzo" 
A dirla tutta a distanza di anni in compagnia si parla più di questi anedotti che delle scopate con le belle tipe. 

Ora è tutta un'altra storia per me! L'anno prossimo mi sposo e la mia futura moglie è per me la più bella di tutte, ma soprattutto la più speciale.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (17 Agosto 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Io non metto in dubbio tutte le vostre storie, però ce ne fosse una dove, non dico ammetteste che la ragazza fosse cessa, ma che non fosse una modella di Victoria’s Secret! Tutte super gnocche da paura… buon per voi!


io non l'ho detto, infatti era carina ma non stragnocca


----------



## Mauricio (17 Agosto 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> io non l'ho detto, infatti era carina ma non stragnocca


Era una battuta e non era riferita specificatamente a te, tranquillo!


----------



## Milo (17 Agosto 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Si vede che le mancava fare questo tipo vita, oppure che non lo ha fatto in precedenza e Vuole “recuperare” un po’ ora. Sicuramente si stuferà ma ma ormai tu hai voltato pagina e mi pare anche lei.
> secondo me sono vere entrambe le versioni di lei, sono solo tempi diversi



eravamo molto aperti come coppia, glia aperitivi, bevute con le amiche e a volte anche a ballare le ha sempre fatte, come me del resto.


----------



## Milo (17 Agosto 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non ho letto le pagine precedenti, quanti anni ha la tua ex?
> 
> In generale ti consiglio di concentrarti su te stesso senza pensare a quello che fa lei, di analizzare bene come ti sei comportato tu nella relazione, cosa non ti è piaciuto e ti dava fastidio, cosa rimpiangi, cosa vorresti nella tua prossima relazione. E' una fase delicata e dolorosa della fine di ogni rapporto, ma davvero fondamentale perchè ti aiuterà nelle scelte future per costruire una relazione dove essere felici entrambi al 100%.
> Concediti del tempo, anche molto, per farlo. Io ti consiglio di rimanere single per un po', fino a quando non sei di nuovo del tutto felice da solo. Per me è importante fare cosi prima di rimettersi sotto a cercare una nuova relazione.



io 32 lei 29, un momento della vita che ti aspetti il passo avanti e che nessuno (ho chiesto ad amici sinceri anche...) avrebbe mai immaginato succedesse una cosa del genere...

Quello che mi rimpiango è di essermi fidato troppo di lei ed essere andato via di casa dai miei per stare subito con lei... stò subendo la solitudine in una maniera pazzesca, ne risento fisicamente e mentalmente, ho iniziato a fumare e spero di riuscire a smettere entro il 29 che parto con la preparazione, in più vedo che lei continua a fare il cavolo che gli pare anche se quella non è una vita reale.


----------



## Milo (17 Agosto 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Ti accorgerai presto di aver detto una bugia. Incontrerai un’altra donna della quale ti innamorerai e alla quale darai il 110%, fidati



purtroppo anche in vacanza ho avuto anche qualche mezza occasione ma non me la sento, sarà anche presto... ma io amo lei, e se non tornasse non farei il cagnolino, ci vorrebbe un tour de force che lo potrebbe passare solo se lo vuole davvero... ma caxxo nonostante non mi ha dato chance io spero ancora che un giorno si svegli e torni a corsa da me...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (17 Agosto 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Era una battuta e non era riferita specificatamente a te, tranquillo!


tranquillissimo, figurati


----------



## Milo (17 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Mi ero perso il messaggio. Credimi : non sai quel che dici. Se ti avesse fatto sto scherzo dopo averci fatto insieme dei figli potevi salutare bellamente il calcetto del venerdì, perché avresti dovuto lavorare anche come rider deliveroo o roba simile per mantenere lei e i figli. Ma cosa ben più importante: i figli si fanno solo se si è in un contesto relativamente stabile. Il mio timore è che tu saresti pure disposto a raccoglierla tra le braccia come nulla fosse successo, magari a estate terminata...




ti dico la verità, ancora ci spero... però non farei il cagnolino, il percorso sarebbe lungo e tortuoso (e soprattutto non tornerebbe comunque a casa ora) che solo se lo vuole davvero riusciremmo a superarlo...

Cavolo ma io la amo e pensavo davvero entro 2 anni di avere una famiglia... come faccio a dimenticarla...


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> io 32 lei 29, un momento della vita che ti aspetti il passo avanti e che nessuno (ho chiesto ad amici sinceri anche...) avrebbe mai immaginato succedesse una cosa del genere...
> 
> Quello che mi rimpiango è di essermi fidato troppo di lei ed essere andato via di casa dai miei per stare subito con lei... stò subendo la solitudine in una maniera pazzesca, ne risento fisicamente e mentalmente, ho iniziato a fumare e spero di riuscire a smettere entro il 29 che parto con la preparazione, in più vedo che lei continua a fare il cavolo che gli pare anche se quella non è una vita reale.


Razionalmente sei davvero troppo giovane per pensare in questo modo. Tra un po' di tempo vedrai che ti renderai conto, adesso non sei lucido e ci sta.

Lei è ancora piu giovane e forse non si è sentita di fare il passo avanti, che è molto lungo. Per certi versi meglio cosi, altrimenti vi sareste infilati in un tunnel ancora peggiore pagandone le conseguenze dopo. Ma secondo me non ci devi proprio pensare a lei in questo momento comunque. So che è difficile ma devi pensare solo ed esclusivamente a te stesso.

Quella che provi comunque non è solitudine secondo me. E' incertezza. Avevi dei programmi con lei, una visione del futuro che ti ha creato una zona comfort... ora trovarsi improvvisamente fuori non è semplice.

Ti consiglio di cominciare dalle piccole cose. Cercati un nuovo hobby, cose semplici. Esci di casa. Muoviti. Adesso hai bisogno solo di tempo per razionalizzare poi passerà tutto. Di amore si soffre ma non si muore.

PS: anche volessi riconquistare lei devi reagire. Un uomo disperato non interessa e attrae nessuno.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Agosto 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> è incredibile come il cervello si spenga di fronte al richiamo della gnagna.
> Mi ricorda una brutta faccenda con una mia ex nel lontano 2005. Entrambi studiavamo a Napoli dove ci eravamo conosciuti, per il mese di agosto lei torna a Taranto, io al mio paesino in Cilento. L'avevo conquistata mentre era in crisi con il suo ragazzo. Senonché poi mi confidò di aver avuto rapporti col suo (ufficialmente) ex ragazzo nei primi tempi in cui ci frequentavamo. Ci ero passato sopra. Arriva l'estate 2005 e per l'appunto ci troviamo per qualche giorno lontani nei rispettivi paesi. Dopo una settimana scarsa mi chiama per dirmi che mi molla. Avevo in cuor mio perfettamente compreso la situazione, ossia che volesse fare liberamente i suoi porci comodi. A fine agosto mi richiama e io per due settimane non rispondo. inizia a tempestarmi di messaggi dicendo che mi ama e altre simili scempiaggini. Tengo duro per un po', poi un giorno le rispondo e di fatto cedo alle su insistenti lusinghe (nonostante sapessi in cuor mio che in quelle settimane di sicuro se l'era spassata. Come feci io del resto). A fine conversazione le chiesi "che fai stasera". "Vado in discoteca con una mia amica, ci sentiamo domani, ti amo". Per tre giorni non mi risponde. Il terzo giorno mi risponde dicendomi di esser stata con un tipo conosciuto la sera stessa in discoteca e di cui si era innamorata. Io (che soffro di disturbo esplosivo intermittente) le augurai di beccarsi l'aids, le diedi della prostituta in tutte le lingue (ricordo che lei si indignò pure per sta cosa) e spaccai il cellulare nel muro.
> Comunque poi si fidanzò con il tipo della disco e lo tradì con me un paio di anni dopo. Oggi siamo in buoni rapporti.
> Fatto sta che quell'esperienza da boccalone mi ha talmente segnato da rendermi spietato.


La donna ci prende in giro se e quando vuole e se uno è sensibile ci resta scottato a tal punto da cambiare poi punti di vista.
Da ragazzo ho sofferto tanto anche io per queste vicende.

Col tempo ho capito che alla fine nessuno può recitare troppo a lungo perchè la maschera cade e il modo migliore per conoscersi e capirsi è parlarsi e anche a lungo.
Chi non ti ascolta non ti vuole.


----------



## danjr (17 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> eravamo molto aperti come coppia, glia aperitivi, bevute con le amiche e a volte anche a ballare le ha sempre fatte, come me del resto.


Certo ma non parlavo delle cose in se, ma del senso di libertà, conoscere gente nuova senza vincoli ecc.. è una cosa abbastanza naturale al termine di una lunga relazione. Magari sta enfatizzando molto questa fase


----------



## Beppe85 (17 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> io 32 lei 29, un momento della vita che ti aspetti il passo avanti e che nessuno (ho chiesto ad amici sinceri anche...) avrebbe mai immaginato succedesse una cosa del genere...
> 
> Quello che mi rimpiango è di essermi fidato troppo di lei ed essere andato via di casa dai miei per stare subito con lei... stò subendo la solitudine in una maniera pazzesca, ne risento fisicamente e mentalmente, ho iniziato a fumare e spero di riuscire a smettere entro il 29 che parto con la preparazione, in più vedo che lei continua a fare il cavolo che gli pare anche se quella non è una vita reale.


Sì però devi anche smetterla di controllare cosa sta facendo lei ogni sera. Vi siete lasciati, fine.
Ora devi decidere se continaure a rovinarti la vita non facendo nulla di buono e autodistruggendoti guardando se lei è felice o cambiare pagina, tirare fuori le palle e ricominciare. A te la scelta.


----------



## danjr (17 Agosto 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Sì però devi anche smetterla di controllare cosa sta facendo lei ogni sera. Vi siete lasciati, fine.
> Ora devi decidere se continaure a rovinarti la vita non facendo nulla di buono e autodistruggendoti guardando se lei è felice o cambiare pagina, tirare fuori le palle e ricominciare. A te la scelta.


Vero, lei ha scelto la sua vita, ormai è passato del tempo per devi rispettare le sue scelte e stile di vita


----------



## Milo (18 Agosto 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Io non metto in dubbio tutte le vostre storie, però ce ne fosse una dove, non dico ammetteste che la ragazza fosse cessa, ma che non fosse una modella di Victoria’s Secret! Tutte super gnocche da paura… buon per voi!



la mia ormai ex non era certo una modella, anzi inizialmente a causa della sua situazione era molto trascurata e col tempo ha iniziato a curarsi meglio e diventare una vera donna, a me piaceva e la amo, ma so che non è una strafiga


----------



## Milo (18 Agosto 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Vabbé effettivamente ci sta il tuo commento. Chiaramente uno racconta qualcosa di inerente alla discussione e casualmente le compagne di vita son state gnocche
> 
> Ci sono state anche cesse per quanto mi riguarda.
> Celebre fu una frase di un mio amico in baita in montagna dopo che ero andato con una tipa, che per farti capire quanto fosse bella, la chiamavamo "topo" e comunque sia la frase fu "se le spacchiamo una bottiglia di birra in faccia diventa più bella"
> ...



congratulazioni, felice per te goditela tutta tu che puoi


----------



## Milo (18 Agosto 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Razionalmente sei davvero troppo giovane per pensare in questo modo. Tra un po' di tempo vedrai che ti renderai conto, adesso non sei lucido e ci sta.
> 
> Lei è ancora piu giovane e forse non si è sentita di fare il passo avanti, che è molto lungo. Per certi versi meglio cosi, altrimenti vi sareste infilati in un tunnel ancora peggiore pagandone le conseguenze dopo. Ma secondo me non ci devi proprio pensare a lei in questo momento comunque. So che è difficile ma devi pensare solo ed esclusivamente a te stesso.
> 
> ...



ci provo ma il periodo attuale non aiuta per niente, niente lavoro, calcetto, psicologo (devo iniziare…)…

poi sicuramente, incertezza, vivere da solo senza la donna che ami che ti aspetta a cena, i week end che dovrò reinventarmi…


----------



## Milo (18 Agosto 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La donna ci prende in giro se e quando vuole e se uno è sensibile ci resta scottato a tal punto da cambiare poi punti di vista.
> Da ragazzo ho sofferto tanto anche io per queste vicende.
> 
> Col tempo ho capito che alla fine nessuno può recitare troppo a lungo perchè la maschera cade e il modo migliore per conoscersi e capirsi è parlarsi e anche a lungo.
> Chi non ti ascolta non ti vuole.



Ma recitare 10 anni… cavolo…


----------



## Milo (18 Agosto 2022)

Ultimo aggiornamento, oggi era ubriaca di pomeriggio in spiaggia e la sua “amica” (uscivamo anche a coppie… ) che ha fatto? L’ha filmata ridacchiando e messa sui social…

che vergogna…


----------



## Swaitak (18 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ultimo aggiornamento, oggi era ubriaca di pomeriggio in spiaggia e la sua “amica” (uscivamo anche a coppie… ) che ha fatto? L’ha filmata ridacchiando e messa sui social…
> 
> che vergogna…


caro Milo, un consiglio prezioso.. smetti di seguirla su instagram finchè non rinsavisci! Aggiungi altre figliuole piuttosto


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma recitare 10 anni… cavolo…


Non mi riferivo al tuo caso amico, ovviamente 10 anni non si recita.

Tu milo l'hai prima guarita e ora ti sta chiedendo di esser lasciata andare.
Mai legarsi a una donna che attraversa delle difficoltà perchè non è nelle condizioni di amare e nemmeno di distinguere l'amore da altro.
Mai.

Il discorso in realtà andrebbe allargato a tutti : per esser pronti a stare in coppia ognuno di noi dovrebbe esser capace di stare solo e di starci bene.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ultimo aggiornamento, oggi era ubriaca di pomeriggio in spiaggia e la sua *“amica”* (uscivamo anche a coppie… ) che ha fatto? L’ha filmata ridacchiando e messa sui social…
> 
> che vergogna…


La si può definire amica una del genere??
Un mostro.


----------



## danjr (18 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> caro Milo, un consiglio prezioso.. smetti di seguirla su instagram finchè non rinsavisci! Aggiungi altre figliuole piuttosto


C’è pieno di figliole!


----------



## Milo (22 Agosto 2022)

Ragazzi… forse è gay…

Anche questa No non lo sopporterei


----------



## danjr (22 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi… forse è gay…
> 
> Anche questa No non lo sopporterei


In quel caso non avresti nulla da recriminarti


----------



## Milo (22 Agosto 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> In quel caso non avresti nulla da recriminarti



mi rovina l’esistenza, non è sicuro precisiamo, ma stai 10 anni con me e ti faccio cambiare tipo di attrazione???

no questo mi segnerebbe a vita… pazzesco…

martedì verrà a fare il trasloco, la guarderò negli occhi e glielo chiederò


----------



## Mauricio (22 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> mi rovina l’esistenza, non è sicuro precisiamo, ma stai 10 anni con me e ti faccio cambiare tipo di attrazione???
> 
> no questo mi segnerebbe a vita… pazzesco…
> 
> martedì verrà a fare il trasloco, la guarderò negli occhi e glielo chiederò


E questa supposizione da cosa deriva? In ogni caso come ti hanno detto in questo caso non c’è nulla da recriminare. Non tutti riescono ad ammetterlo in tempi brevi. Alcuni provano a nasconderlo stando fidanzati appunto. Se è riuscita solo ora, almeno sarà in pace con se stessa.


----------



## Beppe85 (22 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi… forse è gay…
> 
> Anche questa No non lo sopporterei


Follia e supposizioni a caso. Smettila di seguirla sui social e di controllarla e vivi la tua di vita! Ti stai continuando a fare del male e son passati molti... troppi giorni.


----------



## danjr (22 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> mi rovina l’esistenza, non è sicuro precisiamo, ma stai 10 anni con me e ti faccio cambiare tipo di attrazione???
> 
> no questo mi segnerebbe a vita… pazzesco…
> 
> martedì verrà a fare il trasloco, la guarderò negli occhi e glielo chiederò


Mica sei stato te a farla cambiare, magari è sempre stata bisessuale o ha avuto una lenta scoperta. Tu non centri assolutamente nulla


----------



## Victorss (22 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> mi rovina l’esistenza, non è sicuro precisiamo, ma stai 10 anni con me e ti faccio cambiare tipo di attrazione???
> 
> no questo mi segnerebbe a vita… pazzesco…
> 
> martedì verrà a fare il trasloco, la guarderò negli occhi e glielo chiederò


Scusa Milo, sarò molto diretto.
Mi sembri un ragazzo intelligente e non un bambino di 10 anni.
Cosa significa la frase "ti faccio cambiare tipo di attrazione?".. è una stupidaggine di tali proporzioni che penso che rileggendola ti vergognerai di averla scritta.
Io ho un amico che ha scoperto di essere omosessuale a 50 anni con 2 figli. 
Sarebbe colpa della moglie che gli ha fatto cambiare gusti sessuali? O dei figli?
L argomento è molto più complesso di così. Piacerebbe sapere però da dove è uscita questa nuova supposizione.


----------



## Didaco (22 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi… forse è gay…
> 
> Anche questa No non lo sopporterei



Non mi stupirei. La svolta bisex tra le ragazze è di moda quasi quanto farsi un tatuaggio.


----------



## Milo (22 Agosto 2022)

Il dubbio c’è sempre stato perché è cambiata da quando ha cambiato lavoro, 2 mesi fa, mi parlava di questa ragazza che si trovava bene, mi diceva di presentarla a un mio amico single…
Poi la prima sera del nostro “casino”, ovvero da una cena di colleghe a tornare alle 3 di notte, mi disse che fece tardi a stare in macchina a parlare con lei, ieri sera ha fatto una storia con questa in primo piano con scritto “troppo bella” (è un cesso) e questa ha fatto una storia di lei con i cuoricini…

mi hanno scritto in tanti chiedendomi se è davvero così, e i dubbi c’erano già prima…


lo so che ieri notte ho scritto messaggi poco sensati, ma se fosse vero non riuscirei ad accettare anche questo, non ci riesco…

domani deve iniziare il trasloco definitivo, la guarderò negli occhi e glielo chiederò


----------



## Milo (22 Agosto 2022)

Didaco ha scritto:


> Non mi stupirei. La svolta bisex tra le ragazze è di moda quasi quanto farsi un tatuaggio.



è un mondo del cavolo e io non mi ci ritrovo per niente


----------



## Milanoide (22 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> mi rovina l’esistenza, non è sicuro precisiamo, ma stai 10 anni con me e ti faccio cambiare tipo di attrazione???
> 
> no questo mi segnerebbe a vita… pazzesco…
> 
> martedì verrà a fare il trasloco, la guarderò negli occhi e glielo chiederò


Non farlo.
Faresti la figura di un maschio alfa tendente a meno infinito.
E poi potrebbe anche essere l'ennesima finzione che da parte sua è mirata a renderti la separazione più indolore.
Come dire: "no, non preoccuparti. Non c'è un altro lui con cui tu debba sentirti in competizione. C'è una lei e quindi non c'è competizione. Ho scoperto che la Oloturia ha solo un valore funzionale, ma mi piace la Cozza bivalve quanto a te.".
Lascia perdere.
Ognuno fa la sua vita.

Se non ne esci, ti spediamo in TV fra le braccia della Cipollari...
Si è una minaccia


----------



## Didaco (22 Agosto 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Non farlo.
> Faresti la figura di un maschio alfa tendente a meno infinito.
> E poi potrebbe anche essere l'ennesima finzione che da parte sua è mirata a renderti la separazione più indolore.
> Come dire: "no, non preoccuparti. Non c'è un altro lui con cui tu debba sentirti in competizione. C'è una lei e quindi non c'è competizione. Ho scoperto che la Oloturia ha solo un valore funzionale, ma mi piace la Cozza bivalve quanto a te.".
> ...



Esatto, lascia assolutamente stare. Non fare domande di alcun genere sulla sua vita. Non hai bisogno delle sue spiegazioni.
E' dura, ma dovrai dimostrarti assolutamente impassibile tenendo il contegno e la dignità di chi sa di meritare molto di meglio dalla vita.


----------



## Milo (22 Agosto 2022)

Come fate a dirmi che non mi deve interessare…

è stata la mia vita per 10 anni… tolta infanzia e adolescenza è tutta la mia vita…
Io penserò sempre a lei, per sempre, anche se non tornerà mai, ma la devo sapere questa cosa…

poi non lo sarà (ragazzi fino al mese scorso sessualmente non c’è mancato mai niente eh), ma lo devo sapere, non in modo minaccioso non in modo preoccupato, ma lo devo sapere


----------



## livestrong (22 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Come fate a dirmi che non mi deve interessare…
> 
> è stata la mia vita per 10 anni… tolta infanzia e adolescenza è tutta la mia vita…
> Io penserò sempre a lei, per sempre, anche se non tornerà mai, ma la devo sapere questa cosa…
> ...


La soluzione lei l'ha trovata già lasciandoti, non ha voluto cercarne una insieme a te. Evidentemente ha fatto la sua scelta, lascia correre.


----------



## Milo (22 Agosto 2022)

Io vi invidio, perché anche se mi ha lasciato 10 anni sono tanti, nessuno la conosce come me (è ironico lo so, ma da quando si lasciarono i genitori a 10 anni non ha avuto un rapporto familiare) e non credo che dimenticherò la persona che c’ho passato gran parte della mia vita, nonostante dovrò accettare che non mi ami piu


----------



## Didaco (22 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Come fate a dirmi che non mi deve interessare…
> 
> è stata la mia vita per 10 anni… tolta infanzia e adolescenza è tutta la mia vita…
> Io penserò sempre a lei, per sempre, anche se non tornerà mai, ma la devo sapere questa cosa…
> ...


Semplicemente perchè ti faresti ancora di più del male, credimi.
Cosa pensi che ti possa rispondere a una domanda del genere? Taglierà corto, ti dirà di non dire fesserie.
E, ancora più grave, faresti la figura di quello che è totalmente dipendente da lei, che controlla continuamente le sue storie e che si perde in infinite elucubrazioni.


----------



## danjr (22 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Il dubbio c’è sempre stato perché è cambiata da quando ha cambiato lavoro, 2 mesi fa, mi parlava di questa ragazza che si trovava bene, mi diceva di presentarla a un mio amico single…
> Poi la prima sera del nostro “casino”, ovvero da una cena di colleghe a tornare alle 3 di notte, mi disse che fece tardi a stare in macchina a parlare con lei, ieri sera ha fatto una storia con questa in primo piano con scritto “troppo bella” (è un cesso) e questa ha fatto una storia di lei con i cuoricini…
> 
> mi hanno scritto in tanti chiedendomi se è davvero così, e i dubbi c’erano già prima…
> ...


Cosa i cambia che stia con un altro uomo, donna o nessuno? Il dato di fatto rimane.
Poi onestamente se succedesse a me e andasse con un altro uomo mi sentirei molto peggio rispetto alla “svolta” gay, sulla quale sono conscio di non poterci far nulla


----------



## vota DC (22 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi… forse è gay…
> 
> Anche questa No non lo sopporterei


Fa parte di una specie che non può riprodursi normalmente e contagia gli altri mordendoli.
Ora puoi metterti il cuore in pace: non ti eri sbagliato su di lei da giovane, semplicemente adesso è peggio che morta e si è trasformata in uno zombi. Evita qualsiasi contatto sennò morde e poi ci proverà con la tua futura ragazza.


----------



## Milo (22 Agosto 2022)

Non riesco a non pensare a questi 10 anni, a quello che avevamo in progetto, tutte le sue parole… ma come si fa… ma come si fa…
Dopo ieri che è venuto fuori questo dubbio sono tornato indietro di 20 giorni, ho di nuovo l’ansia e non faccio niente tutto il giorno… sono stanco…


----------



## Milanoide (22 Agosto 2022)

Milo, la vita è un lungo percorso di maturazione con tanti cambiamenti e tanti imprevisti.
Nessuno di voi due ha contratto una brutta malattia.
Nessuno di voi due è stato colpito da una albero caduto per una tromba d'aria o investito da un TIR o arso vivo per un treno deragliato.
Siete entrambi vivi, in salute, ma le vostre strade si separano.
Augurale tutto il bene, ma vai avanti per la tua strada.


----------



## Milo (22 Agosto 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Milo, la vita è un lungo percorso di maturazione con tanti cambiamenti e tanti imprevisti.
> Nessuno di voi due ha contratto una brutta malattia.
> Nessuno di voi due è stato colpito da una albero caduto per una tromba d'aria o investito da un TIR o arso vivo per un treno deragliato.
> Siete entrambi vivi, in salute, ma le vostre strade si separano.
> Augurale tutto il bene, ma vai avanti per la tua strada.



ma quando ci passi tutta la tua vita insieme, non ci manca (apparentemente, evidentemente) niente, casa, lavoro, amici, sesso, ti conosco più io dei tuoi genitori che vedi una volta il mese, abbiamo 29 e 32 anni due anni e mezzo di convivenza a gonfie vele, avevamo progetti futuri e molto vicini…

come faccio ad accettarlo… senza aver provato a risolvere, senza poter fare niente… inizio ad essere stanco, avevo fatto passi avanti grazie ai miei amici… ma sono tornato dentro questo incubo…


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi… forse è gay…
> 
> Anche questa No non lo sopporterei


Smetti di seguirla su instagram, ti fai solo del male.


----------



## Beppe85 (22 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Il dubbio c’è sempre stato perché è cambiata da quando ha cambiato lavoro, 2 mesi fa, mi parlava di questa ragazza che si trovava bene, mi diceva di presentarla a un mio amico single…
> Poi la prima sera del nostro “casino”, ovvero da una cena di colleghe a tornare alle 3 di notte, mi disse che fece tardi a stare in macchina a parlare con lei, ieri sera ha fatto una storia con questa in primo piano con scritto “troppo bella” (è un cesso) e questa ha fatto una storia di lei con i cuoricini…
> 
> mi hanno scritto in tanti chiedendomi se è davvero così, e i dubbi c’erano già prima…
> ...


E da sta cavolata apocalittica avresti dedotto che è lesbica? Maria santissima...


----------



## Beppe85 (22 Agosto 2022)

Didaco ha scritto:


> Semplicemente perchè ti faresti ancora di più del male, credimi.
> Cosa pensi che ti possa rispondere a una domanda del genere? Taglierà corto, ti dirà di non dire fesserie.
> E, ancora più grave, faresti la figura di quello che è totalmente dipendente da lei, che controlla continuamente le sue storie e che si perde in infinite elucubrazioni.


Che poi è l'esatta verità, ha perso ogni briciolo di dignità e dipende ancora da una che lo ha lasciato e oramai ha pure iniziato a dimenticarlo.
Ma niente, non ascolta...


----------



## Milo (22 Agosto 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> E da sta cavolata apocalittica avresti dedotto che è lesbica? Maria santissima...



mi hanno scritto a corsa una decina di persone shockate e ho iniziato a pensarlo anch’io…


----------



## Beppe85 (22 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> mi hanno scritto a corsa una decina di persone shockate e ho iniziato a pensarlo anch’io…


Stanno tutte a guardare cosa fa la tua ex su insta?? Dai per favore...
In ogni caso non puoi certo dedurre la presunta omosessualità di una persona da una storia su instagram, tanto più che tra amiche le vedi spesso che si scrivono ste cavolate tipo "amore mio, tesoro"... son ragazze...


----------



## Milo (22 Agosto 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Stanno tutte a guardare cosa fa la tua ex su insta?? Dai per favore...
> In ogni caso non puoi certo dedurre la presunta omosessualità di una persona da una storia su instagram, tanto più che tra amiche le vedi spesso che si scrivono ste cavolate tipo "amore mio, tesoro"... son ragazze...



il dubbio era nato per come ha chiuso drastico e da come era diventata amica all’improvviso con questa..

poi è ovvio che l’hanno visto, su insta si guarda tutto, figuriamoci di chi si conosce..

certo dire troppo bella di un amica e farci una storia e lei fa uguale..


----------



## jacky (22 Agosto 2022)

Il fatto grave non sono le domande o l’influenza che questa amica ha su di lei (piccola, grande, amichevole o amorosa che sia)… ma che ti stai riavvitando su te stesso.
Insomma ma tu davvero torneresti con una persona che ti ha combinato tutto questo nell’ultimo mese? Per cui i 10 anni che tu nomini e consideri tantissimo (giustamente) per lei valgono pochissimo o almeno li ha dimenticati in due settimane senza problemi?
E anche la gente che ti scrive “ma sta con un’altra” non ha niente di meglio da fare???


----------



## Milo (22 Agosto 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Il fatto grave non sono le domande o l’influenza che questa amica ha su di lei (piccola, grande, amichevole o amorosa che sia)… ma che ti stai riavvitando su te stesso.
> Insomma ma tu davvero torneresti con una persona che ti ha combinato tutto questo nell’ultimo mese? Per cui i 10 anni che tu nomini e consideri tantissimo (giustamente) per lei valgono pochissimo o almeno li ha dimenticati in due settimane senza problemi?
> E anche la gente che ti scrive “ma sta con un’altra” non ha niente di meglio da fare???



Sarebbe un percorso lungo e dovrebbe farsi il mazzo tanto per convincermi, ma speravo che col passare dei giorni gli salisse l’ansia e il peso di questi 10 anni… non può aver già dimenticato tutto..
Lo sai la gente è fissa sui social, la prima cosa “strana“ la vedono tutti…


----------



## joker07 (22 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> il dubbio era nato per come ha chiuso drastico e da come era diventata amica all’improvviso con questa..
> 
> poi è ovvio che l’hanno visto, su insta si guarda tutto, figuriamoci di chi si conosce..
> 
> certo dire troppo bella di un amica e farci una storia e lei fa uguale..


A me sembra una cosa banalissima tra donne... specie ora che da quel che racconti sono diventate molto amiche / confidenti...


----------



## danjr (22 Agosto 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Smetti di seguirla su instagram, ti fai solo del male.


Esatto ti stai facendo solo del male. Forza Milo sei molto forte


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Come fate a dirmi che non mi deve interessare…
> 
> *è stata la mia vita per 10 anni… tolta infanzia e adolescenza è tutta la mia vita…*
> Io penserò sempre a lei, per sempre, anche se non tornerà mai, ma la devo sapere questa cosa…
> ...



E gli amici dove sono? La tua famiglia? Le tue passioni? La prima sbronza con chi l'hai fatta? La prima litigata? La prima birra? La prima sigaretta? 

E potrei continuare. Se negli ultimi dieci anni hai fatto ruotare tutto attorno a lei, il problema sei tu, non lei che fino a prova contraria ha tutto il diritto di lasciarti se non ti ama più. Se lei è stata più brava di te a tenersi una vita propria, bisogna solo farle i complimenti perché in questo caso lei si sarebbe comportata come ti saresti dovuto comportare anche tu. 

Sono supposizioni le mie eh, non dico che sia così. Cerca di capire il mio messaggio


----------



## Milo (22 Agosto 2022)

joker07 ha scritto:


> A me sembra una cosa banalissima tra donne... specie ora che da quel che racconti sono diventate molto amiche / confidenti...


anche se a livello sentimentale non cambia assolutamente nulla lo spero davvero


----------



## Milo (22 Agosto 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> E gli amici dove sono? La tua famiglia? Le tue passioni? La prima sbronza con chi l'hai fatta? La prima litigata? La prima birra? La prima sigaretta?
> 
> E potrei continuare. Se negli ultimi dieci anni hai fatto ruotare tutto attorno a lei, il problema sei tu, non lei che fino a prova contraria ha tutto il diritto di lasciarti se non ti ama più. Se lei è stata più brava di te a tenersi una vita propria, bisogna solo farle i complimenti perché in questo caso lei si sarebbe comportata come ti saresti dovuto comportare anche tu.
> 
> Sono supposizioni le mie eh, non dico che sia così. Cerca di capire il mio messaggio



Non ci siamo fatti mai mancare niente nella vita, c’erano i giorni per gli amici (ma anche vancaze) e i giorni tutti nostri, a nessuno è mai mancato niente e proprio per questo ero strasicuro che saremmo andati avanti fino al matrimonio che ero in procinto a decidermi di fargli la proposta.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un percorso lungo e dovrebbe farsi il mazzo tanto per convincermi, ma speravo che col passare dei giorni gli salisse l’ansia e il peso di questi 10 anni… non può aver già dimenticato tutto..
> Lo sai la gente è fissa sui social, la prima cosa “strana“ la vedono tutti…


Non seguirla sui social, fidati, è la primissima cosa da fare. Vedo che in tanti te lo stanno consigliando come me. E' fondamentale che lo faccia o ti rovini, fidati di me.
Se ti ossessioni è finita, ci metti tanto tempo a riprenderti. E' un rischio enorme.

Riguardo a come si sta comportando lei e a come sta reagendo adesso, so che sembra assurdo a te che ci sei dentro ma è una cosa che non ti riguarda. Soprattutto qualora avesse scoperto di essere attratta da una ragazza (che non significa essere automaticamente gay).
Sono cose che non ti riguardano adesso, piu ti fai coinvolgere da queste cose e piu ti rovini.

Cerca di concentrarti su te stesso, riparti a costruirti le piccole cose in modo nuovo, nuove abitudini, prima lo fai e meglio è. Anche verso di lei, non devi dare assolutamente impressione di aspettarla, vai avanti per la tua strada in ogni caso.

Io ti dico questo con affetto perchè sei troppo troppo giovane cavolo.


----------



## danjr (22 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non ci siamo fatti mai mancare niente nella vita, c’erano i giorni per gli amici (ma anche vancaze) e i giorni tutti nostri, a nessuno è mai mancato niente e proprio per questo ero strasicuro che saremmo andati avanti fino al matrimonio che ero in procinto a decidermi di fargli la proposta.


Purtroppo non è che funziona tutto come una formula matematica


----------



## Milo (22 Agosto 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non seguirla sui social, fidati, è la primissima cosa da fare. Vedo che in tanti te lo stanno consigliando come me. E' fondamentale che lo faccia o ti rovini, fidati di me.
> Se ti ossessioni è finita, ci metti tanto tempo a riprenderti. E' un rischio enorme.
> 
> Riguardo a come si sta comportando lei e a come sta reagendo adesso, so che sembra assurdo a te che ci sei dentro ma è una cosa che non ti riguarda. Soprattutto qualora avesse scoperto di essere attratta da una ragazza (che non significa essere automaticamente gay).
> ...



non sono ancora pronto a staccare totalmente, ho ancora tante domande, ancora non lo accetto, non riesco a sfogarmi…

poi di tutti i periodo proprio il 30 luglio mi doveva lasciare… niente lavoro sport amici in ferie… psicologo in ferie…

è troppo presto per dire addio per sempre, ad una persona che ho amato 10 anni non riesco a fare come lei che in una settimana ha già dimenticato tutto


----------



## Milo (22 Agosto 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non è che funziona tutto come una formula matematica



ma era sempre lei quella sdolcinata, a dirmi di amo, a fare post di amore e felicità, a parlare di famiglia…
Il mio errore è stato fidarmi e sognare quello che mi diceva…


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> ma era sempre lei quella sdolcinata, a dirmi di amo, a fare post di amore e felicità, a parlare di famiglia…
> Il mio errore è stato fidarmi e sognare quello che mi diceva…


Non devi dimenticarla, nessuno te lo può chiedere.
Se siete bravi non rovinerete l'affetto che c'era e c'è e vi aiuterete l'un l'altra.

Tu però non far si che il dolore si tramuti in ossessione.

Amerai di nuovo, lo farai in modo diverso ma amerai.
Questo è sicuro.

Io non ho mai dimenticato le mie ex e delle volte le penso ancora, dopotutto sono pezzi e anni di vita.
Col tempo guardandoti indietro ti rievocherai con tenerezza.


----------



## Igniorante (22 Agosto 2022)

Caro Milo le cose che hai raccontato mi sembrano del tutto normali, specie tra ragazze.
Abbracci, foto insieme, cuoricini... Penso ci voglia ben altro per dire che è diventata lesbica o quantomeno sessualmente "confusa".
Più facile che questa nuova amica l'abbia spinta a rompere con te, questo sì, ma semplicemente come consiglio in confidenza.

E, se anche fosse, per come la vedo io sarebbe quasi meglio: vuol dire che proprio non c'era nulla da fare per te, per farla tornare sui suoi passi... Se questa capisce che le piacciono le donne che ci puoi fare?
E questo vale sia per un cambiamento definitivo che per un periodo "di prova"... Tanto oggi va di moda passare da un partner a una partner, anche solo per provare, non mi stupirebbe come cosa.


----------



## loser (22 Agosto 2022)

non dovrei leggere il tuo post e vero,però un consiglio definitivo a questa scarsa telenovela te lo darei,ma di sicuro avrei un ban definitivo anch'io.Penso che dopo la sua presunta lesbicità si passera al cambio sesso con la scoperta di un viaggio in marocco in un istituto specializzato,per poi passare ad una presenta contaminazione aliena.Scusate lo sfogo.Avevo un dubbio tra il masochista e un barzaletiere,adesso me lo sono tolto.


----------



## Milo (22 Agosto 2022)

loser ha scritto:


> non dovrei leggere il tuo post e vero,però un consiglio definitivo a questa scarsa telenovela te lo darei,ma di sicuro avrei un ban definitivo anch'io.Penso che dopo la sua presunta lesbicità si passera al cambio sesso con la scoperta di un viaggio in marocco in un istituto specializzato,per poi passare ad una presenta contaminazione aliena.Scusate lo sfogo.Avevo un dubbio tra il masochista e un barzaletiere,adesso me lo sono tolto.



Ma avevi bisogno di 5 minuti di attenzioni? Se non ti interessa che senso ha scrivere?


----------



## mil77 (22 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> non sono ancora pronto a staccare totalmente, ho ancora tante domande, ancora non lo accetto, non riesco a sfogarmi…
> 
> poi di tutti i periodo proprio il 30 luglio mi doveva lasciare… niente lavoro sport amici in ferie… psicologo in ferie…
> 
> è troppo presto per dire addio per sempre, ad una persona che ho amato 10 anni non riesco a fare come lei che in una settimana ha già dimenticato tutto


Te lo dico chiaro, quello che sta succedendo a te è successo almeno al 90% delle persone...le domande che hai rimarranno senza risposte, ti ha già detto che non ti ama più e quella è l'unica risposta che avrai. Adesso basta è ora di smetterla di fare la vittima e di andare avanti. Altrimenti diventi ossessionante e il rischio di passare a stalker è un attimo


----------



## Giofa (22 Agosto 2022)

loser ha scritto:


> non dovrei leggere il tuo post e vero,però un consiglio definitivo a questa scarsa telenovela te lo darei,ma di sicuro avrei un ban definitivo anch'io.Penso che dopo la sua presunta lesbicità si passera al cambio sesso con la scoperta di un viaggio in marocco in un istituto specializzato,per poi passare ad una presenta contaminazione aliena.Scusate lo sfogo.Avevo un dubbio tra il masochista e un barzaletiere,adesso me lo sono tolto.


Perdonami ma che vita piatta hai avuto? Io penso che le cose dette da Milo siano capitate a molti. Quando ha scritto l'ultima cosa aspettavo un tuo commento.
Puoi essere convinto al 99% che siano balle ma possibile che quell'1% non ti faccia evitare certi commenti. Qui parliamo comunque di un utente conosciuto del forum non di quei post anonimi che girano sui social.
È una persona in difficoltà, che dice e fa cose un po' disperate (spero Milo capirai il senso) e pensa le peggio cose.
Si è aperto, credo sia disposto a sentire cose belle e brutte, magari non vuole essere preso per racconta frottole, che poi mi chiedo: a che pro?


----------



## Milo (22 Agosto 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non devi dimenticarla, nessuno te lo può chiedere.
> Se siete bravi non rovinerete l'affetto che c'era e c'è e vi aiuterete l'un l'altra.
> 
> Tu però non far si che il dolore si tramuti in ossessione.
> ...



Lei mi ha trattato malissimo e detto cose orribili, mi ha lasciato lei e quella arrabbiata era lei..

mi ha tolto tutto, sicurezze carattere voglia di alzarmi la mattina…


----------



## Milo (22 Agosto 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Te lo dico chiaro, quello che sta succedendo a te è successo almeno al 90% delle persone...le domande che hai rimarranno senza risposte, ti ha già detto che non ti ama più e quella è l'unica risposta che avrai. Adesso basta è ora di smetterla di fare la vittima e di andare avanti. Altrimenti diventi ossessionante e il rischio di passare a stalker è un attimo



hai ragione, evidentemente il periodo di ferie non mi ha aiutato tra sfogo e pensare oltre…
Continuo a tormentarmi come si possa dimenticare 10 anni di felicità così e trattarmi pure male, aspetto con ansia lo psicologo…
Purtroppo mi sta togliendo gran parte del sonno, e sogno/immagino che uno di questi giorni torni in se…
Ha cambiato totalmente vita, non è più quella che guarda le serie e alle 11 di sera è cotta per la giornata lavorativa, giocava con il mio cane, non si staccava dal mio nipote di un anno, in spiaggia con la ciambella…

ora solo serate fino alle 4 e la spiaggia solo quelle con la musica…

dio mio ma chi è…


----------



## mil77 (22 Agosto 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> hai ragione, evidentemente il periodo di ferie non mi ha aiutato tra sfogo e pensare oltre…
> Continuo a tormentarmi come si possa dimenticare 10 anni di felicità così e trattarmi pure male, aspetto con ansia lo psicologo…
> Purtroppo mi sta togliendo gran parte del sonno, e sogno/immagino che uno di questi giorni torni in se…
> Ha cambiato totalmente vita, non è più quella che guarda le serie e alle 11 di sera è cotta per la giornata lavorativa, giocava con il mio cane, non si staccava dal mio nipote di un anno, in spiaggia con la ciambella…
> ...


10 anni non li dimenticati, li ricorderà ma è passata oltre ed è quello che devi fare anche tu. X il resto sul fatto che ha cambiato vita è normalissimo lo fanno sia i lasciati che quelli che lasciano e come ti ho già detto è successo praticamente a tutti. Però x favore basta messaggi da vittima, mi ha trattato male, io non ho fatto niente, andava tutto benissimo, è colpa sua, è cambiata da un giorno all'altro...sono cose che non si possono sentire


----------



## loser (22 Agosto 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma che vita piatta hai avuto? Io penso che le cose dette da Milo siano capitate a molti. Quando ha scritto l'ultima cosa aspettavo un tuo commento.
> Puoi essere convinto al 99% che siano balle ma possibile che quell'1% non ti faccia evitare certi commenti. Qui parliamo comunque di un utente conosciuto del forum non di quei post anonimi che girano sui social.
> È una persona in difficoltà, che dice e fa cose un po' disperate (spero Milo capirai il senso) e pensa le peggio cose.
> Si è aperto, credo sia disposto a sentire cose belle e brutte, magari non vuole essere preso per racconta frottole, che poi mi chiedo: a che pro?


Vita piatta?e poi quello che raconta e successo a molti di voi?la vita puo procurarti delle difficoltà che vanno affrontate e poi risolte,anche con consigli,ma questo qua e 78 pagine che raconta il suo romanzo con colpi di scena,piange e ripiange et ripiange ancora,l'1% di dubbio che mi rimane e scomparso ,un uomo nelle sue condizione non viene a sputtanarsi su un forum,lo fa in mess privati.Adesso mi rivolgo direttamente a te milo,ma che razza di uomo sei?a leggere tutto quello che hai scritto e fosse vero e normale che una ragazza ti molla,si sara stuffata di avere una sembianza di maschio in casa.Mi fai pensare a un influenzer per non dire altro.Non mi rispondere,offenderesrti la mia intelligenza ,io non intervengo più,divertitevi torno a tifare milan ,le telenovelas mi deprimono.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Agosto 2022)

*Come avete notato abbiamo deciso di chiudere il topic. Dopo quasi 70 pagine, ed osservando gli ultimi post, abbiamo notato che la situazione di Milo non sta per nulla migliorando. Noi di MilanWorld non vogliamo assolutamente prenderci nessuna responsabilità attraverso un aiuto che potrebbe non essere quello giusto. L'unica cosa che possiamo consigliarti è chiedere pareri ad un esperto o specialista, che è sicuramente più idoneo e preparato a risolvere questi tipi di problemi. Ovviamente ci auguriamo che tu possa uscirne al più presto. *


----------

